# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #64



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've been looking around. I haven't decided if I'm going to do a true purple or lavender for the baby blanket. What yarn did you see? I'm open for suggestions.


Oh I love both of those colors.
The girl from church that is having twins are to be delivered Thursday. She is huge. She is short that may make her look big. Also they are breach so. Please say a prayer for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's Sooooo Hot here.
> 
> It's so hot birds sit in bird bath to drink water.
> 
> ...


 :lol: You just described the South. Sweat beads are the usual jewelry we wear. :lol: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can tell how much you enjoy the heat :lol: :XD:
> 
> I saw this on a yarn link a couple of days ago. Guess what - we do have a nudist colony in the Valley (no, I've never been there), just a couple of miles from a friend's house. But think of the sunburn and mosquitos. :XD:


Oh I can imagine the horrors worse than sunburn or mosquitoes . :-o :roll: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Yarnie. That is nice.
> Ours is Friday for our 45th. I almost forgot. I am more worried about MIL's birthday the next week. :shock: She will be 91.


Happy upcoming anniversary for you and Mr CB too! And birthday wishes for MIL; she had some health issues earlier too didn't she?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I love both of those colors.
> The girl from church that is having twins are to be delivered Thursday. She is huge. She is short that may make her look big. Also they are breach so. Please say a prayer for them.


Prayers for a safe delivery and healthy babies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for a safe delivery and healthy babies.


Prayers here, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: You just described the South. Sweat beads are the usual jewelry we wear. :lol: :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I can imagine the horrors worse than sunburn or mosquitoes . :-o :roll: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Anniversary to Mrs and Mr Yarnie on 49 years.
> 
> To Mrs and Mr CB on 45 years
> 
> ...


Thanks, Joey!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> An interesting article on the success of a charter school program in NY despite govt and union efforts to shut them down.
> 
> http://reason.com/blog/2015/08/15/success-academy-test-scores-charter


We love our charter schools here in NY state. There are waiting lists to get into some of the better ones.♥
ttfn♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary Yarnie and Mr Yarnie! Wow 49 years!


Love, Kisses and Hugs, Yarnie! ♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well today was the big day.
> 
> They said it wouldn't last. I even have said that at times.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary MR. and MRS Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's Sooooo Hot here.
> 
> It's so hot birds sit in bird bath to drink water.
> 
> ...


Now you know why CB and I are always glad to share our summer heat. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy upcoming anniversary for you and Mr CB too! And birthday wishes for MIL; she had some health issues earlier too didn't she?


Thanks you. No my mother is the one with the health issues. MIL was over a year ago. 
My mother got a great report today on her heart test. PTL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks you. No my mother is the one with the health issues. MIL was over a year ago.
> My mother got a great report today on her heart test. PTL


I am glad to hear this, CB. It's wonderful. Worrying about one's mother is very difficult.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks you. No my mother is the one with the health issues. MIL was over a year ago.
> My mother got a great report today on her heart test. PTL


I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been absent awhile. I have been canning and knitting. I finally finished my green vest. It is a little big, but I wanted it oversized. I spent some time yesterday and today posting on the thread, Something big is supposed to happen in September. I met a member there, Artbarn, who is a nice Christian lady. I invited her to check us out. Hope she shows up.

I am attaching pictures of the green vest/top and my current project, which goes fast due to the open knitted pattern. I only have about 5 inches of one front done. I have to stop wasting time arguing with liberals to get caught up. Meanwhile, I canned pickle relish (I may have mentioned that before), ketchup and whole tomatoes. I am chopping green peppers and putting them in freezer bags too. Every day, I pick tomatoes and move them through the ripening process that I use. I have a large zippered cooler bag from Sams Club that is vinyl lined. I sort the tomatoes. Ripe ones go into the refrigerator until I have enough to can, but the unripe ones go in the Sams bag (a brown paper bag works too). I go through the bag every morning and remove the ones that have ripened. I find this method speeds up ripening while retaining quality tomatoes.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your anniversaries, CB and Yarnie. I am still catching up, but wanted to send both of you hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been absent awhile. I have been canning and knitting. I finally finished my green vest. It is a little big, but I wanted it oversized. I spent some time yesterday and today posting on the thread, Something big is supposed to happen in September. I met a member there, Artbarn, who is a nice Christian lady. I invited her to check us out. Hope she shows up.
> 
> I am attaching pictures of the green vest/top and my current project, which goes fast due to the open knitted pattern. I only have about 5 inches of one front done. I have to stop wasting time arguing with liberals to get caught up. Meanwhile, I canned pickle relish (I may have mentioned that before), ketchup and whole tomatoes. I am chopping green peppers and putting them in freezer bags too. Every day, I pick tomatoes and move them through the ripening process that I use. I have a large zippered cooler bag from Sams Club that is vinyl lined. I sort the tomatoes. Ripe ones go into the refrigerator until I have enough to can, but the unripe ones go in the Sams bag (a brown paper bag works too). I go through the bag every morning and remove the ones that have ripened. I find this method speeds up ripening while retaining quality tomatoes.


Beautiful knitting. You are doing so much!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been absent awhile. I have been canning and knitting. I finally finished my green vest. It is a little big, but I wanted it oversized. I spent some time yesterday and today posting on the thread, Something big is supposed to happen in September. I met a member there, Artbarn, who is a nice Christian lady. I invited her to check us out. Hope she shows up.
> 
> I am attaching pictures of the green vest/top and my current project, which goes fast due to the open knitted pattern. I only have about 5 inches of one front done. I have to stop wasting time arguing with liberals to get caught up. Meanwhile, I canned pickle relish (I may have mentioned that before), ketchup and whole tomatoes. I am chopping green peppers and putting them in freezer bags too. Every day, I pick tomatoes and move them through the ripening process that I use. I have a large zippered cooler bag from Sams Club that is vinyl lined. I sort the tomatoes. Ripe ones go into the refrigerator until I have enough to can, but the unripe ones go in the Sams bag (a brown paper bag works too). I go through the bag every morning and remove the ones that have ripened. I find this method speeds up ripening while retaining quality tomatoes.


Oh my gosh that vest is great! Is that the one you designed? Wow I love it. It looks just like me color and all. Great work. I can't wait to see the vest you are working on now. cute pattern.
I don't envy you with the canning. I have done none this year because we didn't plant a garden. Lots of work but you will enjoy all of the produce.
I have unwatched the same thread. Not worth reading it anymore. It is a waste of good time. 
Thanks for the hugs. Hugs back.♥
I hope Artbarn joins us. Welcome Artbarn.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook, and I loved it so much I just had to share.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been absent awhile. I have been canning and knitting. I finally finished my green vest. It is a little big, but I wanted it oversized. I spent some time yesterday and today posting on the thread, Something big is supposed to happen in September. I met a member there, Artbarn, who is a nice Christian lady. I invited her to check us out. Hope she shows up.
> 
> I am attaching pictures of the green vest/top and my current project, which goes fast due to the open knitted pattern. I only have about 5 inches of one front done. I have to stop wasting time arguing with liberals to get caught up. Meanwhile, I canned pickle relish (I may have mentioned that before), ketchup and whole tomatoes. I am chopping green peppers and putting them in freezer bags too. Every day, I pick tomatoes and move them through the ripening process that I use. I have a large zippered cooler bag from Sams Club that is vinyl lined. I sort the tomatoes. Ripe ones go into the refrigerator until I have enough to can, but the unripe ones go in the Sams bag (a brown paper bag works too). I go through the bag every morning and remove the ones that have ripened. I find this method speeds up ripening while retaining quality tomatoes.


Thank you for the invitation to join you here. It's nice to know that there's a place in KP where we are allowed to have our beliefs without being disrespected.

I won't be around much for the next week or so. I just received the sad news that my brother-in-law passed away tonight. He had a stroke (his 3rd) last week and we knew that he wouldn't survive this one. I'll be heading down to MA tomorrow to be with my sister. She also lost her only son just 2 months ago.

Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh that vest is great! Is that the one you designed? Wow I love it. It looks just like me color and all. Great work. I can't wait to see the vest you are working on now. cute pattern.
> I don't envy you with the canning. I have done none this year because we didn't plant a garden. Lots of work but you will enjoy all of the produce.
> I have unwatched the same thread. Not worth reading it anymore. It is a waste of good time.
> Thanks for the hugs. Hugs back.♥
> I hope Artbarn joins us. Welcome Artbarn.


I'm here. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Thank you for the invitation to join you here. It's nice to know that there's a place in KP where we are allowed to have our beliefs without being disrespected.
> 
> I won't be around much for the next week or so. I just received the sad news that my brother-in-law passed away tonight. He had a stroke (his 3rd) last week and we knew that he wouldn't survive this one. I'll be heading down to MA tomorrow to be with my sister. She also lost her only son just 2 months ago.
> 
> Your knitting is beautiful.


I am so sorry to hear of the deaths in your family.
Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for comfort and peace during this time of loss in Artbarn's family. Lord I pray You wrap Your Arms around them. Watch over them as the travel. I pray that You may have the Glory in their lives. In Jesus Name I pray and I give You thanks.
Amen.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Artbarn said:


> Thank you for the invitation to join you here. It's nice to know that there's a place in KP where we are allowed to have our beliefs without being disrespected.
> 
> I won't be around much for the next week or so. I just received the sad news that my brother-in-law passed away tonight. He had a stroke (his 3rd) last week and we knew that he wouldn't survive this one. I'll be heading down to MA tomorrow to be with my sister. She also lost her only son just 2 months ago.
> 
> Your knitting is beautiful.


I am so sorry to hear of your loss Artbarn. Welcome.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome Artbarn, I`m so glad you could join us. &#9829;
I`m very sorry about the loss of your brother in law. May you find comfort and strength with your family and friends in the coming months.
*hugs*
Wendy xx


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry to hear of the deaths in your family.
> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for comfort and peace during this time of loss in Artbarn's family. Lord I pray You wrap Your Arms around them. Watch over them as the travel. I pray that You may have the Glory in their lives. In Jesus Name I pray and I give You thanks.
> Amen.


Thank you so much for the prayer. My family has been through such a bad time this summer and this is so appreciated.

Thank you all for the condolences.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've been looking around. I haven't decided if I'm going to do a true purple or lavender for the baby blanket. What yarn did you see? I'm open for suggestions.


It's Caron's Simple Soft the color purple is so pretty and the Lavender too. Nice thing is it is washable. You have to give it a look.

How is the weather there. Storms pass through here but not as bad as some had it. My gosh flood warnings so much rain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love, Kisses and Hugs, Yarnie! ♥


Thanks Jokim .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Artbarn I am so so sorry to hear what is happening in your life. God be with you and your family. Will be praying for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Anniversary to Mrs and Mr Yarnie on 49 years.
> 
> To Mrs and Mr CB on 45 years
> 
> ...


I personal like your memory think it is just fine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow 49 years. That`s an amazing achievement Yarny. Many congratulations, lots of love, and a Happy Anniversary to you and Mr Yarny.


Thanks We Bee that is so sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now you know why CB and I are always glad to share our summer heat. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Well you can have it back, as it will be cooler next week. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can tell how much you enjoy the heat :lol: :XD:
> 
> I saw this on a yarn link a couple of days ago. Guess what - we do have a nudist colony in the Valley (no, I've never been there), just a couple of miles from a friend's house. But think of the sunburn and mosquitos. :XD:


To to funny. That is the only way to knit when it is hot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for a safe delivery and healthy babies.


Amen. CB let us know how it went.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been absent awhile. I have been canning and knitting. I finally finished my green vest. It is a little big, but I wanted it oversized. I spent some time yesterday and today posting on the thread, Something big is supposed to happen in September. I met a member there, Artbarn, who is a nice Christian lady. I invited her to check us out. Hope she shows up.
> 
> I am attaching pictures of the green vest/top and my current project, which goes fast due to the open knitted pattern. I only have about 5 inches of one front done. I have to stop wasting time arguing with liberals to get caught up. Meanwhile, I canned pickle relish (I may have mentioned that before), ketchup and whole tomatoes. I am chopping green peppers and putting them in freezer bags too. Every day, I pick tomatoes and move them through the ripening process that I use. I have a large zippered cooler bag from Sams Club that is vinyl lined. I sort the tomatoes. Ripe ones go into the refrigerator until I have enough to can, but the unripe ones go in the Sams bag (a brown paper bag works too). I go through the bag every morning and remove the ones that have ripened. I find this method speeds up ripening while retaining quality tomatoes.


Wow your vest is beautful lady. Oh my gosh you are more then busy you have a lot going on with canning. Neat idea with to ripen tomatoes. I don't have that problem. One is all we have gotten so far.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this on Facebook, and I loved it so much I just had to share.


beautiful WeBee. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks you. No my mother is the one with the health issues. MIL was over a year ago.
> My mother got a great report today on her heart test. PTL


I'm so glad to hear your Mom's heart test had good results and that she has healed well after the surgery. Time goes by so fast, I'd forgotten it was over a year that your MIL was ill.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey thanks for the articles. I do hope they do something with the plan parenthood gang.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how is the move going? Are you in the new house and putting things away now?

how are the dogs handling it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks you. No my mother is the one with the health issues. MIL was over a year ago.
> My mother got a great report today on her heart test. PTL


Glad to hear that CB. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's raining it's pouring the old man is snoring. 
Fell out of bed and hit his head and didn't wake up in the morning.

Hey I did not push him out of bed he trip. 

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been absent awhile. I have been canning and knitting. I finally finished my green vest. It is a little big, but I wanted it oversized. I spent some time yesterday and today posting on the thread, Something big is supposed to happen in September. I met a member there, Artbarn, who is a nice Christian lady. I invited her to check us out. Hope she shows up.
> 
> I am attaching pictures of the green vest/top and my current project, which goes fast due to the open knitted pattern. I only have about 5 inches of one front done. I have to stop wasting time arguing with liberals to get caught up. Meanwhile, I canned pickle relish (I may have mentioned that before), ketchup and whole tomatoes. I am chopping green peppers and putting them in freezer bags too. Every day, I pick tomatoes and move them through the ripening process that I use. I have a large zippered cooler bag from Sams Club that is vinyl lined. I sort the tomatoes. Ripe ones go into the refrigerator until I have enough to can, but the unripe ones go in the Sams bag (a brown paper bag works too). I go through the bag every morning and remove the ones that have ripened. I find this method speeds up ripening while retaining quality tomatoes.


I love your vest KC, it turned out beautifully! What yarn did you use?

I can see where harvesting your garden is going to keep you busy over the next few weeks. How is your sauerkraut coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Beautiful knitting. You are doing so much!


Hi LL. How is your unpacking coming along? Are you starting to feel more comfortable in the new house?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I saw this on Facebook, and I loved it so much I just had to share.


Thanks Wendy, I'll think of that saying the next time I see a penny. Canada did away with the penny so I don't see them very often anymore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this baby doll's singing. http://www.facebook.com/klgandhoda/videos/vb.43060543381/10153514313888382/?type=2&theater


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow your vest is beautful lady. Oh my gosh you are more then busy you have a lot going on with canning. Neat idea with to ripen tomatoes. I don't have that problem. One is all we have gotten so far.


Our tomatoes were delayed. I have had Roma's for 3 weeks, but my Beefsteak tomatoes just started ripening. It's nearly the end of August! Usually, I am sick of them by now, but I am canning them as fast as I can to get what I need for the winter. I keep wanting to peek at my sauerkraut too, but I am being patient. I don't want to introduce any germs to the crock.

Tomorrow, my DH and I go to Bloomington (IU) to visit our grandson. They are having a family picnic and induction ceremony for freshmen. Last Sunday my husband helped move his stuff into the dorm. He has a nice Jewish boy for his roommate. They are both in the school of business. Classes start next Monday. This weekend we go to Ohio for a family reunion. It's a busy time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Thank you for the invitation to join you here. It's nice to know that there's a place in KP where we are allowed to have our beliefs without being disrespected.
> 
> I won't be around much for the next week or so. I just received the sad news that my brother-in-law passed away tonight. He had a stroke (his 3rd) last week and we knew that he wouldn't survive this one. I'll be heading down to MA tomorrow to be with my sister. She also lost her only son just 2 months ago.
> 
> Your knitting is beautiful.


Welcome Artbarn, I'm glad you decided to join us. So very sorry to hear of the losses in your family; your support will mean a lot to your sister during such a difficult time. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha this is my hair in the humidity.
http://www.facebook.com/1035wimz/photos/a.180388971978038.49555.121975634486039/1167655349918057/?type=1&pnref=story
I wish I had this much hair. My sister does.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Our tomatoes were delayed. I have had Roma's for 3 weeks, but my Beefsteak tomatoes just started ripening. It's nearly the end of August! Usually, I am sick of them by now, but I am canning them as fast as I can to get what I need for the winter. I keep wanting to peek at my sauerkraut too, but I am being patient. I don't want to introduce any germs to the crock.
> 
> Tomorrow, my DH and I go to Bloomington (IU) to visit our grandson. They are having a family picnic and induction ceremony for freshmen. Last Sunday my husband helped move his stuff into the dorm. He has a nice Jewish boy for his roommate. They are both in the school of business. Classes start next Monday. This weekend we go to Ohio for a family reunion. It's a busy time.


One of my friends from HS used to be a professor there. He retired last year. Phil still lives in Bloomington. 
Enjoy your time with your freshman. You are very busy lately.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well you can have it back, as it will be cooler next week. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Nope I don't want it you can keep it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's raining it's pouring the old man is snoring.
> Fell out of bed and hit his head and didn't wake up in the morning.
> 
> Hey I did not push him out of bed he trip.
> ...


 :lol: blame it on the new mattress!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: blame it on the new mattress!


Oh I never thought of that your right.

He is not use to falling and can't get up. :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this baby doll's singing. http://www.facebook.com/klgandhoda/videos/vb.43060543381/10153514313888382/?type=2&theater


Such a little sweetheart!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haha this is my hair in the humidity.
> http://www.facebook.com/1035wimz/photos/a.180388971978038.49555.121975634486039/1167655349918057/?type=1&pnref=story
> I wish I had this much hair. My sister does.


Oh dear what can I say but thats a lot of hair . You could hide a ship under that due.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nope I don't want it you can keep it.


Sorry but it is going and I am not taking it back. :roll: :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Our tomatoes were delayed. I have had Roma's for 3 weeks, but my Beefsteak tomatoes just started ripening. It's nearly the end of August! Usually, I am sick of them by now, but I am canning them as fast as I can to get what I need for the winter. I keep wanting to peek at my sauerkraut too, but I am being patient. I don't want to introduce any germs to the crock.
> 
> Tomorrow, my DH and I go to Bloomington (IU) to visit our grandson. They are having a family picnic and induction ceremony for freshmen. Last Sunday my husband helped move his stuff into the dorm. He has a nice Jewish boy for his roommate. They are both in the school of business. Classes start next Monday. This weekend we go to Ohio for a family reunion. It's a busy time.


Have a wonderful time with your GS and at the family reunion. An exciting time for your GS.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haha this is my hair in the humidity.
> http://www.facebook.com/1035wimz/photos/a.180388971978038.49555.121975634486039/1167655349918057/?type=1&pnref=story
> I wish I had this much hair. My sister does.


 :lol: I guess there are some advantages to having fine, straight hair!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Our tomatoes were delayed. I have had Roma's for 3 weeks, but my Beefsteak tomatoes just started ripening. It's nearly the end of August! Usually, I am sick of them by now, but I am canning them as fast as I can to get what I need for the winter. I keep wanting to peek at my sauerkraut too, but I am being patient. I don't want to introduce any germs to the crock.
> 
> Tomorrow, my DH and I go to Bloomington (IU) to visit our grandson. They are having a family picnic and induction ceremony for freshmen. Last Sunday my husband helped move his stuff into the dorm. He has a nice Jewish boy for his roommate. They are both in the school of business. Classes start next Monday. This weekend we go to Ohio for a family reunion. It's a busy time.


my gosh lady, I could not do all you have done . I would still be at it next year.

Have fun at reunion they are always fun and not so fun . I always loved to see who would be there .
How long to you have to let sour kurt cook in crock?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

These are so cute, I'll have to add them to my project list

http://www.1dogwoof.com/2014/09/double-strapped-baby-mary-janes-crochet-pattern.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have spent today trying to make a heart with yarn. Why is it when I don't have too I can make a heart. 

K sir rah sir rah what every will be will be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These are so cute, I'll have to add them to my project list
> 
> http://www.1dogwoof.com/2014/09/double-strapped-baby-mary-janes-crochet-pattern.html


Oh they are to cute.

Thumper hope you see these.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If God be for us who can be against us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These are so cute, I'll have to add them to my project list
> 
> http://www.1dogwoof.com/2014/09/double-strapped-baby-mary-janes-crochet-pattern.html


I love those . I would wear them myself. I still wear Mary Janes.  
Speaking of shoes. A strange thing happened to me today at the Dr with my mother. This is the second time I have meet her Dr. He came in and shook my hand and hers. My mother was talking to him about the test. He was sitting on the stool beside my mother and he started telling me he really like my shoes. He bend down and touched my foot and kept telling me he just loved them. How strange was that. They were faux crochet flip flops. I fell so odd with him doing that. My mother said he just liked your shoes. I didn't like him touching my shoes and asking if they were material. What do y'all think?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love those . I would wear them myself. I still wear Mary Janes.


I couldn't even get my big toe in those tiny things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they are to cute.
> 
> Thumper hope you see these.


Thumper probably as made those for Ellie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thumper probably as made those for Ellie.


you may be right. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't feel like making anything for supper tonight.

So you know what I made

bacon tomatoe sandwiches. no lettuce who needs lettuce. I had a big salad for lunch.


Am starting back on my see food diet tomorrow. Have to get it going as cooler weather is going to start soon.

I can't believe that Sept is only two weeks away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this? How sweet.
http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/wisconsin-man-plants-mile-stretch-sunflowers-tribute-wife/story?id=33139867
Where is Joeys? I haven't seen her lately.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have spent today trying to make a heart with yarn. Why is it when I don't have too I can make a heart.
> 
> K sir rah sir rah what every will be will be.


Tell yourself that you don't really want to make a heart :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love those . I would wear them myself. I still wear Mary Janes.
> Speaking of shoes. A strange thing happened to me today at the Dr with my mother. This is the second time I have meet her Dr. He came in and shook my hand and hers. My mother was talking to him about the test. He was sitting on the stool beside my mother and he started telling me he really like my shoes. He bend down and touched my foot and kept telling me he just loved them. How strange was that. They were faux crochet flip flops. I fell so odd with him doing that. My mother said he just liked your shoes. I didn't like him touching my shoes and asking if they were material. What do y'all think?


That sounds like he has a foot fetish. Does he comment on your Mom's shoes/feet too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? How sweet.
> http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/wisconsin-man-plants-mile-stretch-sunflowers-tribute-wife/story?id=33139867
> Where is Joeys? I haven't seen her lately.


She was on last night I think. Did you not see her post of site to go to about plan parenthood.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love those . I would wear them myself. I still wear Mary Janes.
> Speaking of shoes. A strange thing happened to me today at the Dr with my mother. This is the second time I have meet her Dr. He came in and shook my hand and hers. My mother was talking to him about the test. He was sitting on the stool beside my mother and he started telling me he really like my shoes. He bend down and touched my foot and kept telling me he just loved them. How strange was that. They were faux crochet flip flops. I fell so odd with him doing that. My mother said he just liked your shoes. I didn't like him touching my shoes and asking if they were material. What do y'all think?


Well that is strange. Did you tell him you did not like to have your tooties touch?

I would have just smile at him and ask him if he would like to try them on. That would have put some steam in his nose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds like he has a foot fetish. Does he comment on your Mom's shoes/feet too?


That is what I thought. I knew I was going to kick him if he didn't get back from me. I can have the weirdest things happen to me. No he didn't say anything to my 83 yo mother. She wouldn't have thought anything if he did. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thumper probably as made those for Ellie.


I think Ellie and her brother are well dressed toddlers wearing Grandma's knits.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that is strange. Did you tell him you did not like to have your tooties touch?
> 
> I would have just smile at him and ask him if he would like to try them on. That would have put some steam in his nose.


I thought it was creepy. I have never had anything like that happen before. I was just so shocked. He wasn't gay either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I thought. I knew I was going to kick him if he didn't get back from me. I can have the weirdest things happen to me. No he didn't say anything to my 83 yo mother. She wouldn't have thought anything if he did. lol


Well just put that in the weird chapter of your book.

I love that your mom wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your vest KC, it turned out beautifully! What yarn did you use?
> 
> I can see where harvesting your garden is going to keep you busy over the next few weeks. How is your sauerkraut coming along?


I can't remember the name of the yarn, Kitty. It is 80% acrylic and 20% wool. I bought it a couple years ago. The yarn may have been from Lionbrand, but I no longer have a label. I had 8 balls and used almost all of it. I am not doing well with working off my stash, I am afraid.

I ordered some 100% wool that was 20% off from Blarney Woolen Mills today in a natural shade. I am thinking I might make an afghan with it. I love their wool, but they don't sell it by the ball or skein. It is sold in a 12 ball lot and averages $5 each on sale and shipping is free. That's a good deal, but 12 balls (100 gr @) is a lot of wool. I need to get inspired for a project.

My current project, the open work short-sleeved cardigan has a couple of interesting new stitches. One is the crossed throw stitch. The other is P3tog, YO, P3tog in the same group of 3 stitches. So, it doesn't create any increase, but it has a look that almost seems like a crochet stitch. It's a much simpler pattern and stitches than my green vest was. I bought a cone of cotton yarn for this project in a multi-color stripe in hues of purple, olive and green. It is working up nicely.

Any ideas for what I could choose to use the cream wool to make? I saw a pretty afghan in tones of cream, beige and lt. gray that was lovely. I keep thinking I could use some of the cream for that, buying the lt. gray and beige to compete it. Then I could use the rest of the cream to make a cardigan. I just need to match the weight of the cream wool. I sure wish you and your yarn shop were closer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't feel like making anything for supper tonight.
> 
> So you know what I made
> 
> ...


Love bacon & tomato sandwich, or bacon, or tomato on their own.

I heated up had a jar of Butter Chicken sauce with veggies and cooked chicken and make some rice. It was yummy and leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? How sweet.
> http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/wisconsin-man-plants-mile-stretch-sunflowers-tribute-wife/story?id=33139867
> Where is Joeys? I haven't seen her lately.


What a nice memorial. Joey posted earlier, but hasn't been on much lately. She must be busy too.

Yarnie, I saw the news about a big sink hole in Madison. That must have been scary for people caught in it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love bacon & tomato sandwich, or bacon, or tomato on their own.
> 
> I heated up had a jar of Butter Chicken sauce with veggies and cooked chicken and make some rice. It was yummy and leftovers for tomorrow.


well set a place for me I will be there.

What is Butter Chicken sauce? I never heard of that before.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember the name of the yarn, Kitty. It is 80% acrylic and 20% wool. I bought it a couple years ago. The yarn may have been from Lionbrand, but I no longer have a label. I had 8 balls and used almost all of it. I am not doing well with working off my stash, I am afraid.
> 
> I ordered some 100% wool that was 20% off from Blarney Woolen Mills today in a natural shade. I am thinking I might make an afghan with it. I love their wool, but they don't sell it by the ball or skein. It is sold in a 12 ball lot and averages $5 each on sale and shipping is free. That's a good deal, but 12 balls (100 gr @) is a lot of wool. I need to get inspired for a project.
> 
> ...


That stitch sounds very interesting.

I have a shawl using the gray, cream and beige colors I love the colors together. you have to show us that when done.

Also want to see cardigan when you finish it.

When do you get to rest KC?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

DH picked up a rotisserie chicken, which we had tonight. I made an oriental rice side adding shredded carrots, diced onion, green pepper and pimento and some peas and a little broccoli. Then I made broccoli salad. I forgot I had a lg bag of broccoli in my refrigerator. So it was time to use it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well set a place for me I will be there.
> 
> What is Butter Chicken sauce? I never heard of that before.


It does sound good doesn't it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I thought. I knew I was going to kick him if he didn't get back from me. I can have the weirdest things happen to me. No he didn't say anything to my 83 yo mother. She wouldn't have thought anything if he did. lol


There was a story in the news a few years ago about a fellow that stole women's shoes - his closets were full of them. Does your Mom have any more appointments coming up?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That stitch sounds very interesting.
> 
> I have a shawl using the gray, cream and beige colors I love the colors together. you have to show us that when done.
> 
> ...


Knitting is my most relaxing activity. I love it except when I get almost to the end of a project or when I realize I have to frog a large part of a project. Believe me, I frogged the green vest a lot. That's why it took so long. I am sure I knit that vest twice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH picked up a rotisserie chicken, which we had tonight. I made an oriental rice side adding shredded carrots, diced onion, green pepper and pimento and some peas and a little broccoli. Then I made broccoli salad. I forgot I had a lg bag of broccoli in my refrigerator. So it was time to use it.


Oh That sounds so good too.

I can be over to your house on thursday for a rehash of that meal.

Be busy tomorrow eating at WCK house.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Knitting is my most relaxing activity. I love it except when I get almost to the end of a project or when I realize I have to frog a large part of a project. Believe me, I frogged the green vest a lot. That's why it took so long. I am sure I knit that vest twice.


Mine to or it would be if hubby would not come to talk to me when I get to a certain point and need to really pay attention to what I am doing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a story in the news a few years ago about a fellow that stole women's shoes - his closets were full of them. Does your Mom have any more appointments coming up?


Oh my well CB if your mom comes out of appointment with out shoes.

I would suggest you go in there and have a chat with that Dr. Just make sure your barefoot when you go in there the next time. :roll: ( I'm sorry just couldn't pass that up.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going off now. I know I know when have I not been off.

Arm wraps and to all a good night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a story in the news a few years ago about a fellow that stole women's shoes - his closets were full of them. Does your Mom have any more appointments coming up?


My mother goes back tomorrow to return her heart monitor but I will not be going with her. If I was I would wear boots and stay in the waiting room. :shock: :roll: :lol: 'Thanks now I will have dreams of people stealing my flip flops tonight. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't remember the name of the yarn, Kitty. It is 80% acrylic and 20% wool. I bought it a couple years ago. The yarn may have been from Lionbrand, but I no longer have a label. I had 8 balls and used almost all of it. I am not doing well with working off my stash, I am afraid.
> 
> I ordered some 100% wool that was 20% off from Blarney Woolen Mills today in a natural shade. I am thinking I might make an afghan with it. I love their wool, but they don't sell it by the ball or skein. It is sold in a 12 ball lot and averages $5 each on sale and shipping is free. That's a good deal, but 12 balls (100 gr @) is a lot of wool. I need to get inspired for a project.
> 
> ...


That's a great deal on the Blarney Woolen Mills! The afghan sounds like a lovely project for it (with matching cushion if you have enough yarn). Or maybe a hooded sweater coat or cape style coat?

Your lacy cardi is a pretty project, l'm looking forward to seeing it when you're done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> well set a place for me I will be there.
> 
> What is Butter Chicken sauce? I never heard of that before.


It's a fairly mild East Indian sauce that I buy in a jar. I don't usually stock all the spices and supplies for East Indian or Thai sauces so I cheat and buy them ready made.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am here! It is much cooler here and rainy. We needed the rain. I went to an auction tonight, and bought nothing. first time for no purchase. When I came home started reading KP and fell asleep.
> I can usually knit the main part of a hat when am at the auction. If I have the first 2 or 3 rounds of ribbing done, I can knit in the round until I need to start the crown.


I wish we had your rain!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi LL. How is your unpacking coming along? Are you starting to feel more comfortable in the new house?


Yes we are. Bought new rug. Lots more to do. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am here! It is much cooler here and rainy. We needed the rain. I went to an auction tonight, and bought nothing. first time for no purchase. When I came home started reading KP and fell asleep.
> I can usually knit the main part of a hat when am at the auction. If I have the first 2 or 3 rounds of ribbing done, I can knit in the round until I need to start the crown.


I missed you lately.
Were you there looking for glass?
I have only went to one auction. It was an estate sale. My mil ended up out bidding herself. :-o It was a Victorian pink velvet sofa. She bid $300. and then a second later $600. I couldn't believe my ears. I don't know what my sil has done with it since she came in and stripped her house.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a fairly mild East Indian sauce that I buy in a jar. I don't usually stock all the spices and supplies for East Indian or Thai sauces so I cheat and buy them ready made.


That sounds like a delicious meal. I will have to try to find some. No cheating still homemade.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes for glassware. The box I wanted had 66 pieces. It sold for $175, worth many times that at retail antique store prices. It was Fire King Jane Ray in Jadite.
> 
> When your MIL out bid herself, the auctioneer should have told her you are "in for $300" and not accepted the second bid.


One of my grandmother had the Jadite cups and saucers. I always think of her when I see them.
You would think that is what the auctioneer would have told her. The only reason she wanted it was because I liked it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my, heart is full of joy! A friend sent a gift card from Knit Picks where I ordered a set of needles! I never had a "true" set just odds & ends. I'm the luckiest person to have such great friends.

When they arrive, I'll post a picture.

I'm just about to burst out of my clothing with joy. Oh, happy day!

I love Denim Country people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got permission to say who the giving Angel is with the gift of the needles.

It is our own Lovethelake! God bless you LTL! I'm so happy I cannot keep from crying! This gift means sooooo much to me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I just got permission to say who the giving Angel is with the gift of the needles.
> 
> It is our own Lovethelake! God bless you LTL! I'm so happy I cannot keep from crying! This gift means sooooo much to me!


The people here are so wonderful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my, heart is full of joy! A friend sent a gift card from Knit Picks where I ordered a set of needles! I never had a "true" set just odds & ends. I'm the luckiest person to have such great friends.
> 
> When they arrive, I'll post a picture.
> 
> ...


Isn't that so nice of her to send you a gift? What a nice thing for LTL to do! Good for you LTL! XX ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't that so nice of her to send you a gift? What a nice thing for LTL to do! Good for you LTL! XX ♥


LTL you are a good wonderful person. That was so nice!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I just got permission to say who the giving Angel is with the gift of the needles.
> 
> It is our own Lovethelake! God bless you LTL! I'm so happy I cannot keep from crying! This gift means sooooo much to me!


Oh Jayne how wonderful for you and Your wonderful to LTL you are so kind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are you doing? What color was the rug?

Sure you have been busy with it all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you doing? What color was the rug?
> 
> Sure you have been busy with it all.


Yarnlady, 
The rug is earth tones with touches of the color of the couch and chairs in it. It goes well. Yes, so busy. I am exhausted every day.

The house is very, very small. I mean small. It could not be smaller, really. I will adjust. Thank you for asking, YL. It means a lot to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> The rug is earth tones with touches of the color of the couch and chairs in it. It goes well. Yes, so busy. I am exhausted every day.
> 
> The house is very, very small. I mean small. It could not be smaller, really. I will adjust. Thank you for asking, YL. It means a lot to me.


take care of yourself take some time off for me time too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> The rug is earth tones with touches of the color of the couch and chairs in it. It goes well. Yes, so busy. I am exhausted every day.
> 
> The house is very, very small. I mean small. It could not be smaller, really. I will adjust. Thank you for asking, YL. It means a lot to me.


I love your front porch. Are you going to get a swing or rocking chairs? I can just see some plants hanging on it. You are really going to enjoy it when you get settled.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> take care of yourself take some time off for me time too.


Will do, YL. Wish I could help you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love your front porch. Are you going to get a swing or rocking chairs? I can just see some plants hanging on it. You are really going to enjoy it when you get settled.


We already have rocking chairs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love your front porch. Are you going to get a swing or rocking chairs? I can just see some plants hanging on it. You are really going to enjoy it when you get settled.


We already have rocking chairs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to get somethings done catch you all later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We already have rocking chairs.


Good for you. Now get your hanging baskets. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh did you see Hilliary in her orange today.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

My little guy is really sick. He was to get the cone of shame yesterday, but couldn't because his blood work was so bad. If you saw him, you would never guess it. But according to his blood work he is in renal failure. He had every test the vet think of.............no reason can be found. He is on meds and a special food, and will have to wait three weeks for retesting. Pray it is a virus, because if it is not the only conclusion can be drawn is congenital kidney disease. And I will have to make a decision, that will break my heart. But he looks great, eats, potties, plays and alert, so there is always hope.

Oh, obviously the yarn room project is not progressing well, but that is because I do not want to do it. So far I have 14+ bins filled with yarn, and still have a closet and super secret (aka I can't remember where I hid it) stashes to find. I wanted to donate a lot of it to a charity knitting/crocheting group, but I hardly have any acrylic yarn. Have some cotton which can go. I do not really super wash wool either, so there is not a lot of that to give away there either. Wool is a no no because it can not be machine washed. Oh well, maybe behind the door I will be surprised. 

Think I need some chocolate. Don't fret, all will work out the way God wants it to.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> My little guy is really sick. He was to get the cone of shame yesterday, but couldn't because his blood work was so bad. If you saw him, you would never guess it. But according to his blood work he is in renal failure. He had every test the vet think of.............no reason can be found. He is on meds and a special food, and will have to wait three weeks for retesting. Pray it is a virus, because if it is not the only conclusion can be drawn is congenital kidney disease. And I will have to make a decision, that will break my heart. But he looks great, eats, potties, plays and alert, so there is always hope.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Bandit?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I wish we had your rain!


Are you under drought conditions WCK? I didn't think it extended so far north. I saw people in Seattle wearing masks due to the forest fires thT are caused by drought. It was scary. Hope it has not affected you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> My little guy is really sick. He was to get the cone of shame yesterday, but couldn't because his blood work was so bad. If you saw him, you would never guess it. But according to his blood work he is in renal failure. He had every test the vet think of.............no reason can be found. He is on meds and a special food, and will have to wait three weeks for retesting. Pray it is a virus, because if it is not the only conclusion can be drawn is congenital kidney disease. And I will have to make a decision, that will break my heart. But he looks great, eats, potties, plays and alert, so there is always hope.
> 
> ...


I hope Bandit is not in renal failure LTL. Are you feeding him a low protein diet? I think I heard that is important. Has he had exposure to pesticides? We had a lovely dog ( 3 dogs ago) that got poisoned by a chemical used on our lawn by a lawncare company. She developed Grand Mal seizures and renal disease. I hope your guy can shake this off and get better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> My little guy is really sick. He was to get the cone of shame yesterday, but couldn't because his blood work was so bad. If you saw him, you would never guess it. But according to his blood work he is in renal failure. He had every test the vet think of.............no reason can be found. He is on meds and a special food, and will have to wait three weeks for retesting. Pray it is a virus, because if it is not the only conclusion can be drawn is congenital kidney disease. And I will have to make a decision, that will break my heart. But he looks great, eats, potties, plays and alert, so there is always hope.
> 
> ...


praying for Bandit don't want you to have to make that decision either.

Keep the cleaning going doing better then me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Thumper what ya doing?

Where are you?

Did you get the cooler weather?

63 today after high 80's and higher humdity. 

What a way to go. Feels like fall here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my, heart is full of joy! A friend sent a gift card from Knit Picks where I ordered a set of needles! I never had a "true" set just odds & ends. I'm the luckiest person to have such great friends.
> 
> When they arrive, I'll post a picture.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for you Janie!! Such a wonderful gift from a good friend - LTL!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> The rug is earth tones with touches of the color of the couch and chairs in it. It goes well. Yes, so busy. I am exhausted every day.
> 
> The house is very, very small. I mean small. It could not be smaller, really. I will adjust. Thank you for asking, YL. It means a lot to me.


I know it's a lot of work to get settled into a new home, and can be a big challenge in a small space. Give yourself time and don't push yourself too hard. I know you'll have it turned into a cosy, comfortable home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had some rain today. Thank You Lord. It was so dry. It cooled us down . Only 72 here right now. It will get back up to 90 by the weekend but I can handle 90 . I didn't have to water my flowers for the first time in awhile. I got to knit on my shawl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Thumper what ya doing?
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> ...


That is funny you high temps are our lows.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> My little guy is really sick. He was to get the cone of shame yesterday, but couldn't because his blood work was so bad. If you saw him, you would never guess it. But according to his blood work he is in renal failure. He had every test the vet think of.............no reason can be found. He is on meds and a special food, and will have to wait three weeks for retesting. Pray it is a virus, because if it is not the only conclusion can be drawn is congenital kidney disease. And I will have to make a decision, that will break my heart. But he looks great, eats, potties, plays and alert, so there is always hope.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy - it must have been a terrible shock when he didn't seem to be sick. Prayers that he has a full recovery and is part of your family for many years to come.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Are you under drought conditions WCK? I didn't think it extended so far north. I saw people in Seattle wearing masks due to the forest fires thT are caused by drought. It was scary. Hope it has not affected you.


Yes we've been under stage 3 water restrictions for the past few months. The rivers are at their lowest levels in years and some wells are going dry. We had a fair amount of rain last winter but very little snow in the mountains to provide spring runoff.

The mainland interior fires have been worse than here on the Island but we've had several bad fires here too. Lizzard Lake near Port Refrew has been burning for over a week and is still mainly uncontrolled. We've had smoky haze some days over the summer but the western communities have it much worse than we do.

Firefighters on the mainland have also faced problems with ignorant people sending in drones to get pictures -- that meant the water bombing helicopters couldn't get in until they got the drones out. And even more ignorant people stole from one of the volunteer fire depts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes we've been under stage 3 water restrictions for the past few months. The rivers are at their lowest levels in years and some wells are going dry. We had a fair amount of rain last winter but very little snow in the mountains to provide spring runoff.
> 
> The mainland interior fires have been worse than here on the Island but we've had several bad fires here too. Lizzard Lake near Port Refrew has been burning for over a week and is still mainly uncontrolled. We've had smoky haze some days over the summer but the western communities have it much worse than we do.
> 
> Firefighters on the mainland have also faced problems with ignorant people sending in drones to get pictures -- that meant the water bombing helicopters couldn't get in until they got the drones out. And even more ignorant people stole from one of the volunteer fire depts.


It has not been a good year for rain along the west coast. Hope they can get the fire under control. Not good to see and hear of the people who have lost their homes and lives of fire fighters dieing.

The drones have heard about them too. what a mess they are causing .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey Thumper what ya doing?
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> ...


We were still in the high 80's today but many leaves are turning yellow or dry brown already.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had some rain today. Thank You Lord. It was so dry. It cooled us down . Only 72 here right now. It will get back up to 90 by the weekend but I can handle 90 . I didn't have to water my flowers for the first time in awhile. I got to knit on my shawl.


How is your shawl coming along?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes we've been under stage 3 water restrictions for the past few months. The rivers are at their lowest levels in years and some wells are going dry. We had a fair amount of rain last winter but very little snow in the mountains to provide spring runoff.
> 
> The mainland interior fires have been worse than here on the Island but we've had several bad fires here too. Lizzard Lake near Port Refrew has been burning for over a week and is still mainly uncontrolled. We've had smoky haze some days over the summer but the western communities have it much worse than we do.
> 
> Firefighters on the mainland have also faced problems with ignorant people sending in drones to get pictures -- that meant the water bombing helicopters couldn't get in until they got the drones out. And even more ignorant people stole from one of the volunteer fire depts.


Oh no that is terrible. I pray you get some relief soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your shawl coming along?


I am almost at the part where I will do the lace. 
Have you started the Mary Jane's yet? Or are you working on something else? 
What about your knitting group? What are they working on?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, the pup. It is so difficult because he is not acting sick, yet all the results say he is. Hopefully it is a virus and he can struggle through it. Time will tell.

Yes he is on a low protein diet too from the vet. The problem is that he is now starving all the time. He is eating twice the amount that he was eating before. But maybe it is because he is feeling better. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you. Now get your hanging baskets. :thumbup:


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you. Now get your hanging baskets. :thumbup:


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes we've been under stage 3 water restrictions for the past few months. The rivers are at their lowest levels in years and some wells are going dry. We had a fair amount of rain last winter but very little snow in the mountains to provide spring runoff.
> 
> The mainland interior fires have been worse than here on the Island but we've had several bad fires here too. Lizzard Lake near Port Refrew has been burning for over a week and is still mainly uncontrolled. We've had smoky haze some days over the summer but the western communities have it much worse than we do.
> 
> Firefighters on the mainland have also faced problems with ignorant people sending in drones to get pictures -- that meant the water bombing helicopters couldn't get in until they got the drones out. And even more ignorant people stole from one of the volunteer fire depts.


Oh, my WCK. That is scary. I hope you get a change of weather soon. What is your norm "rainy" season? I think it is in the fall in CA.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yes, the pup. It is so difficult because he is not acting sick, yet all the results say he is. Hopefully it is a virus and he can struggle through it. Time will tell.
> 
> Yes he is on a low protein diet too from the vet. The problem is that he is now starving all the time. He is eating twice the amount that he was eating before. But maybe it is because he is feeling better. Fingers and toes crossed.


Oh no! I have been praying for you baby. My sister's dogs had renal failure. It was the dog food she was giving them. That fancy stuff with the crazy name I can't remember. I think it is from China. She always bought it from Petsmart. We have Sam's for our dogs plus table scraps . Purina Puppy Chow when they are puppies.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am making chili sauce to can today. I am trying to use up all my ripe tomatoes before DH and I go to Ohio for the weekend. We are going to a family reunion on Saturday and visiting with his uncle and cousins again on Sunday before heading home.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

I would like to thank everyone for your prayers after the recent deaths of my nephew and brother-in-law. I know there are many more praying, who haven't posted, because I often do that myself.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

We all pray for our friends. But, you are right, sometimes we fail to post we are doing it. Nice to hear from you Artbarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> I would like to thank everyone for your prayers after the recent deaths of my nephew and brother-in-law. I know there are many more praying, who haven't posted, because I often do that myself.


That is what we are here for. I am glad you joined us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am making chili sauce to can today. I am trying to use up all my ripe tomatoes before DH and I go to Ohio for the weekend. We are going to a family reunion on Saturday and visiting with his uncle and cousins again on Sunday before heading home.


I haven't made chili sauce in years. You must have a pantry full of homemade goodies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> The rug is earth tones with touches of the color of the couch and chairs in it. It goes well. Yes, so busy. I am exhausted every day.
> 
> The house is very, very small. I mean small. It could not be smaller, really. I will adjust. Thank you for asking, YL. It means a lot to me.


Look on the bright side LL, a smaller house means less to clean and less time it takes to clean it. Such a thankless job. It affords you more time to do what you want to do. It's a good thing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Jayne how wonderful for you and Your wonderful to LTL you are so kind.


X2


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh did you see Hilliary in her orange today.


I was killing myself laughing. I thought she was wearing red and my TV was showing it as orange. I was thinking that she should get use to wearing that color and that it looked quite nice on her. Then a newscaster brought up that her pantsuit was in fact orange.

What do you think Obama and Bill talked about during their golf game over the weekend? I'm thinking that since Obama is looking to raise 1B for his "presidential" library, that maybe they discussed Obama not indicting Hillary in exchange for some "library" money. Perhaps Bill will quietly talk Hillary out of continuing her run. That would open the door for Biden and Obama could save face by not having to endorse Hillary. The plot thickens....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope Bandit is not in renal failure LTL. Are you feeding him a low protein diet? I think I heard that is important. Has he had exposure to pesticides? We had a lovely dog ( 3 dogs ago) that got poisoned by a chemical used on our lawn by a lawncare company. She developed Grand Mal seizures and renal disease. I hope your guy can shake this off and get better.


I lost a dog to antifreeze. I didn't know where she picked it up, I can only guess at a stop for gas while on the road. I usually pull over to the side after getting gas and walk the dogs. Who know what lurks in the grass there. The vet said she had all the symptoms of investing antifreeze.

LTL, I hope Bandit pulls through. I certainly don't envy you that decision.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am almost at the part where I will do the lace.
> Have you started the Mary Jane's yet? Or are you working on something else?
> What about your knitting group? What are they working on?


Which lace pattern are you doing? Look forward to seeing it. I finished off a pair of handwarmers yesterday and started the Mary Janes - got the sole and beginning rounds of the top done. I'm doing them in 1 shade of patterning yarn instead of 2 colours.

The knitting group all have different projects - socks, baby sweater, scarves, baby aghan. One of our 2 local fairs is this Sat. and there are some entries from ladies in the group. The bigger fair is in Sept.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh, my WCK. That is scary. I hope you get a change of weather soon. What is your norm "rainy" season? I think it is in the fall in CA.


Most of our rain comes in Nov to March. We really need a good snowfall in the mountains this winter too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Look on the bright side LL, a smaller house means less to clean and less time it takes to clean it. Such a thankless job. It affords you more time to do what you want to do. It's a good thing.


 :thumbup: positive thinking. Our next house will definitely be smaller too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: positive thinking. Our next house will definitely be smaller too.


I will take to hear what you are writing. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Look on the bright side LL, a smaller house means less to clean and less time it takes to clean it. Such a thankless job. It affords you more time to do what you want to do. It's a good thing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was killing myself laughing. I thought she was wearing red and my TV was showing it as orange. I was thinking that she should get use to wearing that color and that it looked quite nice on her. Then a newscaster brought up that her pantsuit was in fact orange.
> 
> What do you think Obama and Bill talked about during their golf game over the weekend? I'm thinking that since Obama is looking to raise 1B for his "presidential" library, that maybe they discussed Obama not indicting Hillary in exchange for some "library" money. Perhaps Bill will quietly talk Hillary out of continuing her run. That would open the door for Biden and Obama could save face by not having to endorse Hillary. The plot thickens....


I am glad someone besides me saw her in her new "look". I thinks the color fits her!
Yes I pray all of the darkness comes to the light soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Which lace pattern are you doing? Look forward to seeing it. I finished off a pair of handwarmers yesterday and started the Mary Janes - got the sole and beginning rounds of the top done. I'm doing them in 1 shade of patterning yarn instead of 2 colours.
> 
> The knitting group all have different projects - socks, baby sweater, scarves, baby aghan. One of our 2 local fairs is this Sat. and there are some entries from ladies in the group. The bigger fair is in Sept.


The lace is only on the edge. Palmrye on Ravelry.
Are you going to show us your handwarmers. I can't wait to see the Mary Janes. I think I would like the one shade too.
That must be fun to have all of those projects to look at in your shop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The lace is only on the edge. Palmrye on Ravelry.
> Are you going to show us your handwarmers. I can't wait to see the Mary Janes. I think I would like the one shade too.
> That must be fun to have all of those projects to look at in your shop.


me too. Would just like to have a chance to sit with the knitting group and chat and knit. But would need blinder's as I would be scouting out the yarn and buying and buying.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: positive thinking. Our next house will definitely be smaller too.


:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

An interesting perspective. Does anything think it's credible?

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/19/monica-crowley-why-obama-is-trying-to-torpedo-hill/?page=all#pagebreak


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The lace is only on the edge. Palmrye on Ravelry.
> Are you going to show us your handwarmers. I can't wait to see the Mary Janes. I think I would like the one shade too.
> That must be fun to have all of those projects to look at in your shop.


That's a pretty pattern. The handwarmers are very plain but made with a merino/mulberry silk blend so they're very soft.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> An interesting perspective. Does anything think it's credible?
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/19/monica-crowley-why-obama-is-trying-to-torpedo-hill/?page=all#pagebreak


Absolutely. Obama tried to talk Elizabeth Warren into running. He doesn't trust the Clintons.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I have to look at the Mary Janes again tomorrow - either I screwed up on the stitches or there is a mistake in the pattern. The eyelets don't line up at the top of the foot portion.  

I made a neck warmer and cowl in a wrapped rib pattern while I was in Edmonton; these are 2 of the new yarns for this winter.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> An interesting perspective. Does anything think it's credible?
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/19/monica-crowley-why-obama-is-trying-to-torpedo-hill/?page=all#pagebreak


I have a lot of respect for Monica Crowley. She frequently sees an interesting twist on how things might happen. She is definitely credible and this scenario certainly sounds possible to me. Time will tell.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> An interesting perspective. Does anything think it's credible?
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/19/monica-crowley-why-obama-is-trying-to-torpedo-hill/?page=all#pagebreak


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too. Would just like to have a chance to sit with the knitting group and chat and knit. But would need blinder's as I would be scouting out the yarn and buying and buying.


Me too.
Plus we would have to have ice cream served to us. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have to look at the Mary Janes again tomorrow - either I screwed up on the stitches or there is a mistake in the pattern. The eyelets don't line up at the top of the foot portion.
> 
> I made a neck warmer and cowl in a wrapped rib pattern while I was in Edmonton; these are 2 of the new yarns for this winter.


I love both of the yarns. Really the top one. Are you going to sell them or keep them?
Well at least the Mary Janes are a small project if you have to rip.
Grrr I need one more stitch to add somewhere to my shawl. I am one short but don't know where I will put it. It will then be uneven. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I wanted to tell you thank you for your prayers for Cathy. She had the twins today. They are beautiful. I saw their pictures on Facebook. I think she will have plenty of help from the girls from church. They are all having their pictures made with the babies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too.
> Plus we would have to have ice cream served to us. :wink:


 :thumbup: and chocolate!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love both of the yarns. Really the top one. Are you going to sell them or keep them?
> Well at least the Mary Janes are a small project if you have to rip.
> Grrr I need one more stitch to add somewhere to my shawl. I am one short but don't know where I will put it. It will then be uneven. :x


That's frustrating to be out a stitch. Would it help to measure out in quarters and count the stitches in each quarter?

I'll keep them for samples for a while and then sell them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wanted to tell you thank you for your prayers for Cathy. She had the twins today. They are beautiful. I saw their pictures on Facebook. I think she will have plenty of help from the girls from church. They are all having their pictures made with the babies.


So glad to hear the twins are ok and she will have help.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> An interesting perspective. Does anything think it's credible?
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/19/monica-crowley-why-obama-is-trying-to-torpedo-hill/?page=all#pagebreak


Do not know. Very interesting!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have to look at the Mary Janes again tomorrow - either I screwed up on the stitches or there is a mistake in the pattern. The eyelets don't line up at the top of the foot portion.
> 
> I made a neck warmer and cowl in a wrapped rib pattern while I was in Edmonton; these are 2 of the new yarns for this winter.


I love them. Want to make the top one.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have to look at the Mary Janes again tomorrow - either I screwed up on the stitches or there is a mistake in the pattern. The eyelets don't line up at the top of the foot portion.
> 
> I made a neck warmer and cowl in a wrapped rib pattern while I was in Edmonton; these are 2 of the new yarns for this winter.


WCK,

Do you know where I can find the pattern for the top Sirdar cowl. Do you know the color number? :?:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

How totally frustrating! I was just about done with a loooong post and it disappeared. In short I'm sorry for my absence. I've been quilting and knitting up a storm and purging and resorting my stash room as Noah will be home for a period of time come early October. 

Happy anniversary to those who recently celebrated, welcome to the newcomer and my sympathies to you in your loss, love the projects I've seen. 

More later when I've had my second cuppa. 

Thump


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok. Here is what I've been up to.

In addition this shawl that I didn't take a picture of before I delivered it. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/icarus-shawl


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok. Here is what I've been up to.


Gorgeous! You have doing so much!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok. Here is what I've been up to.
> 
> In addition this shawl that I didn't take a picture of before I delivered it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/icarus-shawl


The shawl is totally beautiful Thimper. I also liked the quilt tops and Cole's stocking. Will you quilt out the tops?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok. Here is what I've been up to.
> 
> In addition this shawl that I didn't take a picture of before I delivered it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/icarus-shawl


You have been so busy. No wonder we haven't heard from you in awhile. I am glad you are still quilting. All of you work in so nice.
I am glad you are back home with us. I have missed you. How is our Noah? Did he get my cards?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:



> The shawl is totally beautiful Thimper. I also liked the quilt tops and Cole's stocking. Will you quilt out the tops?


I have a long arm in my basement that I will use to quilt them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have been so busy. No wonder we haven't heard from you in awhile. I am glad you are still quilting. All of you work in so nice.
> I am glad you are back home with us. I have missed you. How is our Noah? Did he get my cards?


Yes, he did get them. He was very appreciative but was so busy that he didn't get time to let you know personally.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, he did get them. He was very appreciative but was so busy that he didn't get time to let you know personally.


That is ok. I am just glad he got them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh!
http://www.aol.com/article/2015/08/19/womans-request-in-obituary-dont-vote-for-hillary-clinton/21224891/?cps=gravity_4816_6146288483621670682


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> Do you know where I can find the pattern for the top Sirdar cowl. Do you know the color number? :?:


Thanks LL. I worked a 2 x 2 wrapped rib design; my notes are in the store so I'll give you the stitch counts later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok. Here is what I've been up to.
> 
> In addition this shawl that I didn't take a picture of before I delivered it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/icarus-shawl


Wow - you've done so many projects! And they're all so beautiful!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> An interesting perspective. Does anything think it's credible?
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/19/monica-crowley-why-obama-is-trying-to-torpedo-hill/?page=all#pagebreak


I do. I think the golf game with Obama and Bill over the weekend had to do with "what to do about Hillary". According to the article, Obama has been silent, but so has Bill. I haven't heard him stick up for Hillary at all, especially since the FBI got involved. It's almost as though Bill told her if you run, you are on your own. If you win, I'll make certain obligatory appearances, otherwise leave me alone.

I have found Monica Crowley to be spot on in many of her opinions. I do think she has a good point about Obama's silence. He had something to say about all the other scandals, or incidents - Mike Brown, Trayvon Martin, etc. - but his silence here is extremely interesting. He will let this play out (with his help) and then make a big deal about his administration allowing the justice system to do its thing. This will be really big for his legacy, and that is what matters to Obama.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz
http://www.surveee.org/colordiff.html
Eye of an Eagle

Wow! You answered all correctly and have scored the highest possible score! You have an impressive sight! You have the ability to notice the tiniest nuances and details, and nothing gets past you! Congratulations to you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I do. I think the golf game with Obama and Bill over the weekend had to do with "what to do about Hillary". According to the article, Obama has been silent, but so has Bill. I haven't heard him stick up for Hillary at all, especially since the FBI got involved. It's almost as though Bill told her if you run, you are on your own. If you win, I'll make certain obligatory appearances, otherwise leave me alone.
> 
> I have found Monica Crowley to be spot on in many of her opinions. I do think she has a good point about Obama's silence. He had something to say about all the other scandals, or incidents - Mike Brown, Trayvon Martin, etc. - but his silence here is extremely interesting. He will let this play out (with his help) and then make a big deal about his administration allowing the justice system to do its thing. This will be really big for his legacy, and that is what matters to Obama.


The next few weeks should be interesting. Our election rhetoric is heating up too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.surveee.org/colordiff.html
> Eye of an Eagle
> 
> Wow! You answered all correctly and have scored the highest possible score! You have an impressive sight! You have the ability to notice the tiniest nuances and details, and nothing gets past you! Congratulations to you!


Me too -- just don't give me a hearing test :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok. Here is what I've been up to.
> 
> In addition this shawl that I didn't take a picture of before I delivered it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/icarus-shawl


Now I know why, my gosh you are really enjoying yourself now that you have the time.

They all are so lovely. You and WeBee, and KC get some much done and do such lovely work.

So what do you do in your spare time. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I do. I think the golf game with Obama and Bill over the weekend had to do with "what to do about Hillary". According to the article, Obama has been silent, but so has Bill. I haven't heard him stick up for Hillary at all, especially since the FBI got involved. It's almost as though Bill told her if you run, you are on your own. If you win, I'll make certain obligatory appearances, otherwise leave me alone.
> 
> I have found Monica Crowley to be spot on in many of her opinions. I do think she has a good point about Obama's silence. He had something to say about all the other scandals, or incidents - Mike Brown, Trayvon Martin, etc. - but his silence here is extremely interesting. He will let this play out (with his help) and then make a big deal about his administration allowing the justice system to do its thing. This will be really big for his legacy, and that is what matters to Obama.


agree with what you said. It's been his MO since he became President. What legacy??? when the really story comes out about what he did and didn't do there will be no legacy.

It always comes out in the end. Look back at all of the Presidents after they leave office.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi! Long time no see. Just trying something. Today we finally put our pictures on the computer. Phew! DH is SO precise, and I am not. 

So I thought I'd try a few of our flowers. We haven't done much in the garden as you can see by the second picture. But they give us color. Next year we'll try to do better.

This is one of our Rose of Sharon blooms. We might have had five this year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo some one put up your advatar as topic not your advatar but about your pine cone flowers.

But you did it firsst so you win .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just trying something.


well it is something Bon. Love the flowers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too -- just don't give me a hearing test :roll:


I won as it didn't let me in I declare myself top of the class. I know my colors. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can not believe what is happening to me when I call the clinic a month or so ago. Had new Dr. wonderful young man really up on medicine and able to actual sit and explain everything I was concerned about. 

So two weeks later had to get something check with the nurse. Told new Dr. left no announcement or reason why. Patience not told until about two weeks later and haad to choose new Dr. as clinic in town would not have doctors just PA's. So went to PA about wraist. Took exrays and said if not better in two or so weeks would need Physical Theropy

So called today to make an appointment to get referral. Guess what PA quit. 

I am to see another Dr. next week. This one I know and he is really nice. How do I know, well the Dr. who left before new one that started at clinic was not the best Dr. In fact Dr. Long when I went to ergent care. Would always throw away medi that Dr. gave me and put me on something that would help me get better. 

I think there is a poxs on my clinic and I blame it all on the Dr. who was there before this all started and finial left.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi! Long time no see. Just trying something. Today we finally put our pictures on the computer. Phew! DH is SO precise, and I am not.
> 
> So I thought I'd try a few of our flowers. We haven't done much in the garden as you can see by the second picture. But they give us color. Next year we'll try to do better.
> 
> This is one of our Rose of Sharon blooms. We might have had five this year.


Hey I just posted after one flower and now you have put on more. Nice Bon. Would you like to see my weed garden. not going to do it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well it is something Bon. Love the flowers.


Thanks, Yarnie. CB reminded me that I hadn't been on for a while, and she asked if I was okay. I've just been tired and busy - not a very productive state to be in!

I'll try to catch up on reading this weekend. I can't stay on tonight because I have to be at a cross country meet at 8:00. So early!

I hope everyone's well. I've been thinking of you - miss being with you all.

Thanks for getting in touch, CB.

Sweet dreams, everyone. Hugs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I just posted after one flower and now you have put on more. Nice Bon. Would you like to see my weed garden. not going to do it.


Oh, Yarnie - mine is disgraceful. It's just so overgrown. Dh can't do anything right now - back is better but not enough to pull weeds, and I can't do it in this heat. They'll be there for a while, just taunting us!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi! Long time no see. Just trying something. Today we finally put our pictures on the computer. Phew! DH is SO precise, and I am not.
> 
> So I thought I'd try a few of our flowers. We haven't done much in the garden as you can see by the second picture. But they give us color. Next year we'll try to do better.
> 
> This is one of our Rose of Sharon blooms. We might have had five this year.


Love your flowers Bonnie; especially the Rose of Sharon!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. CB reminded me that I hadn't been on for a while, and she asked if I was okay. I've just been tired and busy - not a very productive state to be in!
> 
> I'll try to catch up on reading this weekend. I can't stay on tonight because I have to be at a cross country meet at 8:00. So early!
> 
> ...


Hugs right back. It's that time of year for all of us. Hit and miss.

We miss each other then we hit ourselves in the back of the head for missing when someone is on again and we miss them.

God Bless and sweet dreams right back at you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can not believe what is happening to me when I call the clinic a month or so ago. Had new Dr. wonderful young man really up on medicine and able to actual sit and explain everything I was concerned about.
> 
> So two weeks later had to get something check with the nurse. Told new Dr. left no announcement or reason why. Patience not told until about two weeks later and haad to choose new Dr. as clinic in town would not have doctors just PA's. So went to PA about wraist. Took exrays and said if not better in two or so weeks would need Physical Theropy
> 
> ...


Sounds like a problem in the clinic if good people keep leaving. Since you like this new doc, I hope he sticks around. Does that mean your wrist isn't any better with wearing the brace?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I just posted after one flower and now you have put on more. Nice Bon. Would you like to see my weed garden. not going to do it.


Should we have a weed competition? :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I know why, my gosh you are really enjoying yourself now that you have the time.
> 
> They all are so lovely. You and WeBee, and KC get some much done and do such lovely work.
> 
> So what do you do in your spare time. :roll: :XD: :XD:


Thanks for the complements. What do I do in my spare time? Avoid housework of course. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. CB reminded me that I hadn't been on for a while, and she asked if I was okay. I've just been tired and busy - not a very productive state to be in!
> 
> I'll try to catch up on reading this weekend. I can't stay on tonight because I have to be at a cross country meet at 8:00. So early!
> 
> ...


A busy day ahead for you tomorrow Bonnie. Is one of your grands in the meet? Sweet dreams for you too; sleep well and have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a problem in the clinic if good people keep leaving. Since you like this new doc, I hope he sticks around. Does that mean your wrist isn't any better with wearing the brace?


yes am going to have to do the phycial thing. Darn I hate exercise as it is. Now I have to do a hand thingy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Should we have a weed competition? :XD:


I would win. Last year just needed one more weed to win national weed garden champion ship. I think I found it this year so I am a shoe in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks for the complements. What do I do in my spare time? Avoid housework of course. :-D


Sounds good to me, spare the house why cause pain when you don't have too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks for the complements. What do I do in my spare time? Avoid housework of course.  :-D


A good thing to avoid :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes am going to have to do the phycial thing. Darn I hate exercise as it is. Now I have to do a hand thingy.


does arm knitting count?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> does arm knitting count?


Well maybe well now I am sure doesn't count as I enjoy it to much. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now WCk take care.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi! Long time no see. Just trying something. Today we finally put our pictures on the computer. Phew! DH is SO precise, and I am not.
> 
> So I thought I'd try a few of our flowers. We haven't done much in the garden as you can see by the second picture. But they give us color. Next year we'll try to do better.
> 
> This is one of our Rose of Sharon blooms. We might have had five this year.


Beautiful flowers. They look great for this time of the year. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can not believe what is happening to me when I call the clinic a month or so ago. Had new Dr. wonderful young man really up on medicine and able to actual sit and explain everything I was concerned about.
> 
> So two weeks later had to get something check with the nurse. Told new Dr. left no announcement or reason why. Patience not told until about two weeks later and haad to choose new Dr. as clinic in town would not have doctors just PA's. So went to PA about wraist. Took exrays and said if not better in two or so weeks would need Physical Theropy
> 
> ...


That is crazy. I wonder what happened to him? Maybe he couldn't handle the pressure of <ocare. All the drs here are complaining about how it is making them crazy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks for the complements. What do I do in my spare time? Avoid housework of course. :-D


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would win. Last year just needed one more weed to win national weed garden champion ship. I think I found it this year so I am a shoe in.


You are so funny.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi! Long time no see. Just trying something. Today we finally put our pictures on the computer. Phew! DH is SO precise, and I am not.
> 
> So I thought I'd try a few of our flowers. We haven't done much in the garden as you can see by the second picture. But they give us color. Next year we'll try to do better.
> 
> This is one of our Rose of Sharon blooms. We might have had five this year.


Beautiful!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

V


theyarnlady said:


> agree with what you said. It's been his MO since he became President. What legacy??? when the really story comes out about what he did and didn't do there will be no legacy.
> 
> It always comes out in the end. Look back at all of the Presidents after they leave office.


There are some predictions that O won't finish his term. I don't see that happening unless the Iran deal passes and Iran bombs Israel in the next year, I think that is likely. If I were Iran, I'd do it before O leaves office. He wouldn't react appropriately to it by bombing them back to the Stone Age. But, Iran probably knows Trump would unleash every means to do that. Trump would also invalidate the deal with Iran and impose crippling sanctions. I read today that Gallup is saying Trump will be the Republican nominee. I think the political establishment has underestimated how angry Americans are with both Democrat and Republican politicians.

I also think the Pope's visit and his socialist views will nearly destroy the Catholic Church in America. I think his message will be more than about climate change and immigration policy. I think he is going to promote one world government and policies. If I am right, he is not really the Pope. He is a tool of the Antichrist. I hope I am wrong, but I don't trust socialists.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> V
> 
> There are some predictions that O won't finish his term. I don't see that happening unless the Iran deal passes and Iran bombs Israel in the next year, I think that is likely. If I were Iran, I'd do it before O leaves office. He wouldn't react appropriately to it by bombing them back to the Stone Age. But, Iran probably knows Trump would unleash every means to do that. Trump would also invalidate the deal with Iran and impose crippling sanctions. I read today that Gallup is saying Trump will be the Republican nominee. I think the political establishment has underestimated how angry Americans are with both Democrat and Republican politicians.
> 
> I also think the Pope's visit and his socialist views will nearly destroy the Catholic Church in America. I think his message will be more than about climate change and immigration policy. I think he is going to promote one world government and policies. If I am right, he is not really the Pope. He is a tool of the Antichrist. I hope I am wrong, but I don't trust socialists.


This world and the USA are in trouble.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This world and the USA are in trouble.


I would agree. If o and his cronies, both democrats and republicanS, are the best our country can come up with for leaders, we are doomed.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is crazy. I wonder what happened to him? Maybe he couldn't handle the pressure of <ocare. All the drs here are complaining about how it is making them crazy.


Dr's are required to move patients in and out of the office quickly, especially Medicare patients, who, like me, like to talk with the doctor. The practices can't make money if they take too long with any patient. If the practice terminated his employment, maybe the new guy wasn't meeting the time restraints or it was a money decision. If he left on his own volition, I'd guess he discovered some corruption at the clinic or he got a better job offer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I would agree. If o and his cronies, both democrats and republicanS, are the best our country can come up with for leaders, we are doomed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

DH and I are on our way to Ohio to his family reunion. I am taking baked beans and lots of garden surplus to share.

Taking my knitting too. Ordered some wool from Knit Picks yesterday. I am going to make the afghan I was thinking about with some cream colored Blarney Woolen Mills yarn, which I should receive by mid-week. The Knit Picks yarn is in light gray and beige. I won't need a pattern. I am just going to make it simple and use the color changes for design. I also ordered a new pattern book that showed a poncho I liked. I ordered red wool yarn for it because I want something to wear to an IU football game. 

Did you ever stop to think that most of your clothing is in two or three color ranges? I have so many gray sweaters, for example. I decided to rethink my projects to incorporate new colors. I have lots of aqua and teal for summer clothes and lots of black and gray for winter. It's time to change things up, I'd say.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I are on our way to Ohio to his family reunion. I am taking baked beans and lots of garden surplus to share.
> 
> Taking my knitting too. Ordered some wool from Knit Picks yesterday. I am going to make the afghan I was thinking about with some cream colored Blarney Woolen Mills yarn, which I should receive by mid-week. The Knit Picks yarn is in light gray and beige. I won't need a pattern. I am just going to make it simple and use the color changes for design. I also ordered a new pattern book that showed a poncho I liked. I ordered red wool yarn for it because I want something to wear to an IU football game.
> 
> Did you ever stop to think that most of your clothing is in two or three color ranges? I have so many gray sweaters, for example. I decided to rethink my projects to incorporate new colors. I have lots of aqua and teal for summer clothes and lots of black and gray for winter. It's time to change things up, I'd say.


Yes, my clothing has a small color range. I do not do well with reds or grays.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> V
> 
> There are some predictions that O won't finish his term. I don't see that happening unless the Iran deal passes and Iran bombs Israel in the next year, I think that is likely. If I were Iran, I'd do it before O leaves office. He wouldn't react appropriately to it by bombing them back to the Stone Age. But, Iran probably knows Trump would unleash every means to do that. Trump would also invalidate the deal with Iran and impose crippling sanctions. I read today that Gallup is saying Trump will be the Republican nominee. I think the political establishment has underestimated how angry Americans are with both Democrat and Republican politicians.
> 
> I also think the Pope's visit and his socialist views will nearly destroy the Catholic Church in America. I think his message will be more than about climate change and immigration policy. I think he is going to promote one world government and policies. If I am right, he is not really the Pope. He is a tool of the Antichrist. I hope I am wrong, but I don't trust socialists.


Do you think the Pope is the False Prophet?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you think the Pope is the False Prophet?


Good question...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I are on our way to Ohio to his family reunion. I am taking baked beans and lots of garden surplus to share.
> 
> Taking my knitting too. Ordered some wool from Knit Picks yesterday. I am going to make the afghan I was thinking about with some cream colored Blarney Woolen Mills yarn, which I should receive by mid-week. The Knit Picks yarn is in light gray and beige. I won't need a pattern. I am just going to make it simple and use the color changes for design. I also ordered a new pattern book that showed a poncho I liked. I ordered red wool yarn for it because I want something to wear to an IU football game.
> 
> Did you ever stop to think that most of your clothing is in two or three color ranges? I have so many gray sweaters, for example. I decided to rethink my projects to incorporate new colors. I have lots of aqua and teal for summer clothes and lots of black and gray for winter. It's time to change things up, I'd say.


Enjoy the scenery and the reunion. 
You are busy, busy knitting. I am the same I get stuck on a color and can't get away from it. I have every shade of green going into the aqua and teals for summer. Then I have the greens, beige and purple for winter. I need a royal blue sweater maybe one day I will make one for me. :roll: :shock: This summer I have been stuck on peach color. I even have 2 pair of flip flops peach.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Dr's are required to move patients in and out of the office quickly, especially Medicare patients, who, like me, like to talk with the doctor. The practices can't make money if they take too long with any patient. If the practice terminated his employment, maybe the new guy wasn't meeting the time restraints or it was a money decision. If he left on his own volition, I'd guess he discovered some corruption at the clinic or he got a better job offer.


Think they both did Dr. and PA. With Unv. Of Wisconsin Hospital near . Almost sure they went there.

Dr. Long has been with Clinic ( they have about three or four in system ) is a Dr. I have seen as said before older but very kind and also listens to patients. So will be glad to see him.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you think the Pope is the False Prophet?


I think he should stick to his church's doctrine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I think he should stick to his church's doctrine.


He is different isn't he?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Agree with all of you about what is going on in this country.

What scary me is mention that O want another term wants to be a three term president. 

If the governing body goes along with this I give up.

Trump tells many things that I can see where he has the people at heart.

But do have my doubts about what he can do, as the system can be hard to over come with newbe's. 

Being Independant voter see good and bad with him. But then can't see the others doing what they promise. So sitting on the fence with all of them.

One thing I know for sure Hillary will not have my vote and if the Dems allow her to be the next person who leads party they can not see what she is really like. Or else they are so closed minded they will see they have another O on their hands.She has to much baggage to say the least.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.katv.com/story/29844880/pine-bluff-democrat-announces-switch-to-republican-party


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC yes I was a pink and red person then went to grey a few years back. Black not so much. 

Pattern I found by Fraices Wrap love the colors a light grey called silver Opal light beige and platinum off white. am leaning towards those colors now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL thinking of you and Puppy hope all is well and he is getting better. Know how it must hurt you if having to do other chose.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.katv.com/story/29844880/pine-bluff-democrat-announces-switch-to-republican-party


Well nice to hear but think we will see a few more doing that. Not because they like party but more like they want to win and can see it may be a Repulican year. How better to get elected.

Seem Dems really believe they will win with the Hill air can lie head. With what is happening to some in this country seeing what politicans are really like. May want to rethink what is really going on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Molly is celebrating her 104th birthday and has been knitting for 99 years

http://www.wisbechstandard.co.uk/news/the_jewel_in_our_crown_march_woman_molly_celebrates_her_104th_birthday_1_4203596


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning CB, how is your day going?

Mine is going to be nice. Why Hubby off on mini trip to cabin. Has been doing that a lot, drops in for a hour or two and heads home. 

Not enough time for me to go and visit Joey. As when he is done he wants to head home.

But nice to have time to myself, get a lot done that I don't when he is around. 

Guess what hubby has now a pet frog I am not kidding. We have a kiddy pool we bought for Bear or German Shepard when he was young loved to splash in it. Now that Bear is gone hubby uses it for his decoy ducks. Don't ask me why, who knows with him. Any way we have a frog who took up resence's. Now hubbys pal, talks to him when frog is sunny on the rock in pool. I thought I was bad talking to Bunny's. My gosh a frog and its a Leopard frog. How do I know that well he look it up. A frog is a frog to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Molly is celebrating her 104th birthday and has been knitting for 99 years
> 
> http://www.wisbechstandard.co.uk/news/the_jewel_in_our_crown_march_woman_molly_celebrates_her_104th_birthday_1_4203596


That just goes to show Knitting is the thing to do to live a long life. Can't leave this earth when you have a project to finish. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Molly is celebrating her 104th birthday and has been knitting for 99 years
> 
> http://www.wisbechstandard.co.uk/news/the_jewel_in_our_crown_march_woman_molly_celebrates_her_104th_birthday_1_4203596


That was a nice story. I hope I can still knit when I am 104. :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning CB, how is your day going?
> 
> Mine is going to be nice. Why Hubby off on mini trip to cabin. Has been doing that a lot, drops in for a hour or two and heads home.
> 
> ...


It is raining here. I want to try to get the house really clean because I will have my DB,SIL , aunt and uncle over so they can see what I want done while we are away next week. 
That is funny about the frog. My grand kids still love to find frogs and the pool and play with them. I saw them the other day . :shock: :lol: What not talk to a frog or bunny?
Did I tell you about the old man that rides the golf cart around with his dog on the front seat and his pet raccoon in the cage on the back? He rides about the time I am watering my flowers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is raining here. I want to try to get the house really clean because I will have my DB,SIL , aunt and uncle over so they can see what I want done while we are away next week.
> That is funny about the frog. My grand kids still love to find frogs and the pool and play with them. I saw them the other day . :shock: :lol: What not talk to a frog or bunny?
> Did I tell you about the old man that rides the golf cart around with his dog on the front seat and his pet raccoon in the cage on the back? He rides about the time I am watering my flowers.


Now that is funny , must have a thing about checking you out and see if you are watering plants. :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm not Catholic but have had Catholic family and friends since early childhood. DH and many family and friends are Catholic; as individuals they range from very conservative to very liberal. 

The current Pope has been getting a lot of media attention because his background and personality. Much of what is reported about Pope Francis is taken out of context, just like some liberals and media take Jesus' words out of context to support liberal views. He isn't fluent in English which makes it more difficult to directly hear and understand his message.

There are movements by some within the Church to change current catholic doctrine; different issues are being raised by Church leaders in northern Europe and parts of Latin America. I think these discussions will be ongoing for many years -- a large, diverse group doesn't change quickly. Vatican II was a work in progress for a very long time before it was fully implemented and there are still some who aren't happy with the changes.

There are some differences between many Christian denominations whether they be Catholic or Protestant - but at our core is our common faith in God our Father and his son, our Saviour Jesus Christ.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not Catholic but have had Catholic family and friends since early childhood. DH and many family and friends are Catholic; as individuals they range from very conservative to very liberal.
> 
> The current Pope has been getting a lot of media attention because his background and personality. Much of what is reported about Pope Francis is taken out of context, just like some liberals and media take Jesus' words out of context to support liberal views. He isn't fluent in English which makes it more difficult to directly hear and understand his message.
> 
> ...


I am not Catholic either. I don't want to offend anyone's faith. I am sorry if I did.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.surveee.org/colordiff.html
> Eye of an Eagle
> 
> Wow! You answered all correctly and have scored the highest possible score! You have an impressive sight! You have the ability to notice the tiniest nuances and details, and nothing gets past you! Congratulations to you!


I got laser vision and supposedly got everything right.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo some one put up your advatar as topic not your advatar but about your pine cone flowers.
> 
> But you did it firsst so you win .


I saw that Yarnie. That's where I got the picture from.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I would win. Last year just needed one more weed to win national weed garden champion ship. I think I found it this year so I am a shoe in.


I think you should base your campaign on being the Champion of all Weeds. I smell victory. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> V
> 
> There are some predictions that O won't finish his term. I don't see that happening unless the Iran deal passes and Iran bombs Israel in the next year, I think that is likely. If I were Iran, I'd do it before O leaves office. He wouldn't react appropriately to it by bombing them back to the Stone Age. But, Iran probably knows Trump would unleash every means to do that. Trump would also invalidate the deal with Iran and impose crippling sanctions. I read today that Gallup is saying Trump will be the Republican nominee. I think the political establishment has underestimated how angry Americans are with both Democrat and Republican politicians.
> 
> I also think the Pope's visit and his socialist views will nearly destroy the Catholic Church in America. I think his message will be more than about climate change and immigration policy. I think he is going to promote one world government and policies. If I am right, he is not really the Pope. He is a tool of the Antichrist. I hope I am wrong, but I don't trust socialists.


I think you are absolutely correct about how angry the country is right now. The press refuse to see it and the politicians are butting up against it in their town hall meetings, if they are brave enough to have them. Trump is mainly responsible for that and I think it is a good thing. At least it is getting some of the politicians to put aside their talking points dribble and actually address the issues.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Agree with all of you about what is going on in this country.
> 
> What scary me is mention that O want another term wants to be a three term president.
> 
> ...


I think it's still too early to pick a candidate. Some will fall off on their own because they lack the money to continue. Right now I'm just listening to all of them and watching who is doing the most bashing of other candidates. I don't think they should be bashing anyone else, just go ahead and tell us what you are want to accomplish as president, what your real position is on the issues and how you plan to fix our problems.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Agree with all of you about what is going on in this country.
> 
> What scary me is mention that O want another term wants to be a three term president.
> 
> ...


I would give up too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I got laser vision and supposedly got everything right.


So did I
Laser Vision

Splendid! Your sight is incredibly sharp. You got everything right! You scored in the top 4%, which is really hard to get. Is it the carrots you eat? Whats your secret?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful flowers. They look great for this time of the year. :thumbup:


Thanks, CB! It's been so hot and dry that I'm surprised they're doing well. The roses have suffered, but I think they'll be fine once the weather cools. It is going to cool, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, LL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> V
> 
> There are some predictions that O won't finish his term. I don't see that happening unless the Iran deal passes and Iran bombs Israel in the next year, I think that is likely. If I were Iran, I'd do it before O leaves office. He wouldn't react appropriately to it by bombing them back to the Stone Age. But, Iran probably knows Trump would unleash every means to do that. Trump would also invalidate the deal with Iran and impose crippling sanctions. I read today that Gallup is saying Trump will be the Republican nominee. I think the political establishment has underestimated how angry Americans are with both Democrat and Republican politicians.
> 
> I also think the Pope's visit and his socialist views will nearly destroy the Catholic Church in America. I think his message will be more than about climate change and immigration policy. I think he is going to promote one world government and policies. If I am right, he is not really the Pope. He is a tool of the Antichrist. I hope I am wrong, but I don't trust socialists.


I saw a post on FB the other day asking, "Is it time for the peasants to storm the Bastille?" Maybe it is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you think the Pope is the False Prophet?


You didn't ask me, but of course I'm sticking my nose in. I don't think the Pope is the False Prophet. The Pope's message of love is the message of Jesus.

As for socialism: there are places in the Bible that say those with many should give to those with little. Makes sense to me.

The difference between socialist care of the poor and capitalist care of the poor is that one is dictated by the government and the other is voluntary.

God gave us free will, so being forced to give isn't giving in the charitable sense. It seems to me that only voluntary giving is truly selfless giving. Having to pay my social security tax didn't seem like a charitable act to me, even though I was glad it was used to help people. Buying food for the soup kitchen seems to be a more charitable form of giving. Giving willingly and without coercion is the difference I see.

No matter what type of government we live under, there are opportunities to serve, and the Pope reminds us that we are told by Jesus to do just that. That's why no matter what this dreadful government does, we can rest easy in our faith and its two requirement to love God and love your neighbor as yourself.

Matthew 22:37-40New International Version (NIV) -

37 Jesus replied: Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.[a] 38 This is the first and greatest commandment. 39 And the second is like it: Love your neighbor as yourself.* 40 All the Law and the Prophets hang on these two commandments.*


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not Catholic but have had Catholic family and friends since early childhood. DH and many family and friends are Catholic; as individuals they range from very conservative to very liberal.
> 
> The current Pope has been getting a lot of media attention because his background and personality. Much of what is reported about Pope Francis is taken out of context, just like some liberals and media take Jesus' words out of context to support liberal views. He isn't fluent in English which makes it more difficult to directly hear and understand his message.
> 
> ...


Amen . If one feels the need to tell any one their faith is wrong when they believe in Jesus Christ. Then question their faith. Judge not less ye be judge are words that mean all of us. Can you just see standing before Christ and saying well You know Jesus I am born again so that means I am perfect and those other faiths are just wrong. I can just hear his words, words that I never want to hear. Oh so you think you faith is better deeper and wiser then someone of another faith who has excepted me in their hearts. I Christ show love and compassion what have you shown others of different faiths.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Your so right Bon so very right.

One verse I love 1 Corintians 13:13

So faith, hope love abide, these three; but the greatest of these is"LOVE"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Being a Christian is what is in your heart, not the name above the church door.


Your so right Joey.

How are you today could not go to cabin and then go up to see you as dear love of my life wants to only stop in for a hour or so then head home. But will keep at him to cut those trees. That will give me at least three hours so we can have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Being a Christian is what is in your heart, not the name above the church door.


Also should say I am one of those born again Christian who have put much thought into my faith and what I see that Christ has done. My faith is no greater then anyone who puts their faith in Christ. I think the bible verse that says unless you are born again you will not see the kingdom of God.

Well I have thought about this a lot and when I see one who announce their faith in Christ does that not also mean they are born again. It's believe in him and dieing on the cross to me is faith and born again.

now I know I have been wrong more then once in my life really lots. But I think I will just let Christ tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not Catholic but have had Catholic family and friends since early childhood. DH and many family and friends are Catholic; as individuals they range from very conservative to very liberal.
> 
> The current Pope has been getting a lot of media attention because his background and personality. Much of what is reported about Pope Francis is taken out of context, just like some liberals and media take Jesus' words out of context to support liberal views. He isn't fluent in English which makes it more difficult to directly hear and understand his message.
> 
> ...


Very well said, West Coast Kitty. As a Catholic, I can also add that it is our belief that the Pope is only infallible when he speaks of Church doctrine. When he is speaking of politics and economics, those are his personal opinions. I don't have to agree with him and I often don't.

This Pope is from Argentina and that is his frame of reference when he talks about global warming, capitalism, etc. The Argentinian government is corrupt and has long been so.

In spite of the problems we're having in the US, if the Pope was able to understand the differences between their version of capitalism and ours, I think his opinions would be far different.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LTL thinking of you and Puppy hope all is well and he is getting better. Know how it must hurt you if having to do other chose.


He is hanging in there. Hopefully he ate something weird and put him in a tail spin and he will get better. He is running around like a maniac...........good thing.

Oh the Holy Father. What I think is happening is that the Left is taking only bits and pieces of what he says and forgets the rest. When he was talking about taking care of the earth (a good thing) the Left jumped all over that. But what they failed to also repeat is that he also said one can not be pro earth and not pro life. Think about it. How can one be pro abortion then tie themselves to a tree to save it, or block development over a salamander nesting area? You are either pro life or pro death, simple as that. Also the Catholic Church was vehemently apposed to parts of obamacare because of the pro abortion drugs that it mandated Catholics to finance. When the Holy Father arrives, the pro life movement will have the spotlight too. Since the USA gives more in charity and aid than any other country, I don't really thinks that he is talking to us regarding capitalism. If not for capitalism, there would not be money for helping others. When was the last time you saw North Korea or China helping tsunami victims that were not living in other dictatorships? And let's be honest, the Swiss Guard can't defend Vatican City or rescue it if the Muslim Extremist have their way. So if he is so pro Socialists (which I don't believe), then he better cozy up with the Soviets and Communists if he needs an army.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning CB, how is your day going?
> 
> Mine is going to be nice. Why Hubby off on mini trip to cabin. Has been doing that a lot, drops in for a hour or two and heads home.
> 
> ...


You and Mr Yarnie make all the little critters feel at home. :thumbup: 
Hope you enjoyed your peaceful day while hubby was up at the cabin.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was a nice story. I hope I can still knit when I am 104. :?:


One of the ladies in my parents' building had her 103rd birthday earlier this year. She's in a wheel chair but still alert and active and enjoys life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is raining here. I want to try to get the house really clean because I will have my DB,SIL , aunt and uncle over so they can see what I want done while we are away next week.
> That is funny about the frog. My grand kids still love to find frogs and the pool and play with them. I saw them the other day . :shock: :lol: What not talk to a frog or bunny?
> Did I tell you about the old man that rides the golf cart around with his dog on the front seat and his pet raccoon in the cage on the back? He rides about the time I am watering my flowers.


He sounds like an interesting character. I wouldn't pick a raccoon as a pet, but he must like them. Another little story for your book!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is funny , must have a thing about checking you out and see if you are watering plants. :lol: :lol:


At least he isn't checking out her feet :XD: :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you think the Pope is the False Prophet?


I don't know and won't know until he holds his talk to the American people. All we can do is wait and see,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not Catholic either. I don't want to offend anyone's faith. I am sorry if I did.


No offense taken CB; I wasn't criticizing - just saying the media and some liberal groups use whatever means they can to push their agenda.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> At least he isn't checking out her feet :XD: :roll:


 :-o I think his wife must tell him to take the animals out for a drive so she can cook supper.  
He makes me want to cry like he is bored or nothing else to do in life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He is hanging in there. Hopefully he ate something weird and put him in a tail spin and he will get better. He is running around like a maniac...........good thing.
> 
> Oh the Holy Father. What I think is happening is that the Left is taking only bits and pieces of what he says and forgets the rest. When he was talking about taking care of the earth (a good thing) the Left jumped all over that. But what they failed to also repeat is that he also said one can not be pro earth and not pro life. Think about it. How can one be pro abortion then tie themselves to a tree to save it, or block development over a salamander nesting area? You are either pro life or pro death, simple as that. Also the Catholic Church was vehemently apposed to parts of obamacare because of the pro abortion drugs that it mandated Catholics to finance. When the Holy Father arrives, the pro life movement will have the spotlight too. Since the USA gives more in charity and aid than any other country, I don't really thinks that he is talking to us regarding capitalism. If not for capitalism, there would not be money for helping others. When was the last time you saw North Korea or China helping tsunami victims that were not living in other dictatorships? And let's be honest, the Swiss Guard can't defend Vatican City or rescue it if the Muslim Extremist have their way. So if he is so pro Socialists (which I don't believe), then he better cozy up with the Soviets and Communists if he needs an army.


I hope Bandit gets okay. I have been worried about him. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :-o I think his wife must tell him to take the animals out for a drive so she can cook supper.
> He makes me want to cry like he is bored or nothing else to do in life.


Does the raccoon live in the house? They can be quite destructive with those sharp claws :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does the raccoon live in the house? They can be quite destructive with those sharp claws :shock:


I don't know the man. We just started seeing him in his golf cart when the weather was really hot. I haven't seen the raccoon myself. DH said he passed him with the raccoon in the cage. The lab sits beside him on the seat. He looks lonely. But he has his pets.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So the love of my life gets home and guess what he brought me.

3 1/2 pounds of green beans, 4 dozen ears of corn, one 50 lb. bag of potatoes, and a large bag of oinons. 

So far beens cleaned blanch baged and in freezer. 
Tomorrow corn blanch and same as beans to do except remove from cob.

Potatoes make hash browns , french frys, and save a few for eating now. Most will go to family and friends. Onions well they will be shared also. 

Now it is a good thing tomorrow is suppose to be cool, as will be busy in the afternoon. 
I am tired just thinking of it. 

Joey do you every go down to that man who sells potaotes and onions? Son is hook on them but 50lbs even he ans his family can not eat that much. 

Read tonight a survey that was taken asking knitters how many project they do or are doing. Most knitters listed 4 or more. There is something wrong with me if I get more then two I get crazy. 
Well I know what is the difference I am a bit crazy, but only a bit. :roll: :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So the love of my life gets home and guess what he brought me.
> 
> 3 1/2 pounds of green beans, 4 dozen ears of corn, one 50 lb. bag of potatoes, and a large bag of oinons.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: fresh veggies; yummy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: fresh veggies; yummy


No fresh frozen veggies for winter. So that means I get to work at it to get them done and in the freezer. But still better to me then canning. You have to have the patience of Job to do that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie, I have not been down by the one you are talking about. Oldest son brings potatoes, since he works on a potato farm. I don't can or freeze anymore. My freezer has fish and more fish. I would rather can vegetables than freeze them, but since I have a ceramic top electric stove, I can't use a pressure canner on it. I can use the stove for a water bath for jam and tomatoes.
> 
> I have done very little knitting, but always have a hat or two in the works. I have lots of great yarn to work with (thanks Yarnie).
> 
> Now that the kids are going back to school, it is time to start to prepare for next tax season. First meeting is Monday. Youngest grand is starting first grade, and I have a Senior too.


Oh that is neat having son bring you some. I use to can but it got to the point where the boys were gone and just the two of us why make a fuss. Hey those fish are great. :thumbup:

I can't believe how fast this summer has pass. Ah a new one starting school and an older one finishing in the same year.

Wow you really do have to start early for tax season.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> So the love of my life gets home and guess what he brought me.
> 
> 3 1/2 pounds of green beans, 4 dozen ears of corn, one 50 lb. bag of potatoes, and a large bag of oinons.
> 
> ...


I get stressed too if I have too many projects going at the same time. I like closure. I feel great relief if I get a project finished. My problem is not knitting projects. It is other requests from my kids. For example, early in the summer DD1 asked me to make a new pillow cover for my grandson's floor pillow. The old one was a woven cotton that had gotten thin with age and was a juvenile print. I had to tear it apart to get pieces for a pattern. I bought a blue micro suede knit fabric. But, I let it sit for awhile and it kept bugging me. I finally finished it a couple weeks ago and RELIEF!

Now, i have another fixit project of my own that I haven't started yet. Then DD2 asked me if I could make a bean bag chair for her son. I thought, why not buy one? She said all the ones she had seen were made in China ( she doesn't think anything made in China is healthy). So, I checked out fabric at Joann's. It's all made in China. I got reprieve from that project by finding one at Bed Bath and Bryond made in the USA. I think my kids don't understand the work that goes into things they request from me. I would rather spend that time knitting. But, I do what I can.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So the love of my life gets home and guess what he brought me.
> 
> 3 1/2 pounds of green beans, 4 dozen ears of corn, one 50 lb. bag of potatoes, and a large bag of oinons.
> 
> ...


I love it. I do that to my husband - bring home produce. He gets upset about it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I would give up too.


I don't think Hillsry will be the Democratic candidate either. I think Obama wants someone to follow him that he can control. Hence, it will be like his third term. I think the Dem's are playing with a weak hand - a socialist, a criminal, and a paper stamp.

What I think is coming at Americans is a push to forfeit governance on social issues, climate change and possibly common currency to the UN. I think that is what the Obama/Pope Francis address will push. Americans who disagree may be subject to arrest. If Americans rebel, martial law will be imposed. I think Obama is preparing for that eventuality. Hence, the Jade Helm 15 military exercises.

God give us the strength to survive the next 17 months of Obama's reign as King.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think Hillsry will be the Democratic candidate either. I think Obama wants someone to follow him that he can control. Hence, it will be like his third term. I think the Dem's are playing with a weak hand - a socialist, a criminal, and a paper stamp.
> 
> What I think is coming at Americans is a push to forfeit governance on social issues, climate change and possibly common currency to the UN. I think that is what the Obama/Pope Francis address will push. Americans who disagree may be subject to arrest. If Americans rebel, martial law will be imposed. I think Obama is preparing for that eventuality. Hence, the Jade Helm 15 military exercises.
> 
> God give us the strength to survive the next 17 months of Obama's reign as King.


I wonder if he realizes the mess he has made ???


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I wonder if he realizes the mess he has made ???


I think it was his plan all along. The man is evil and it amazes me that so many can't see it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I've been a project focused individual as of late. Youngest son will be coming home for a short term stay. As many of you know he will be getting out of the Army in late September (rank of Captain) and wants to move back to Minnesota. He looked for an apartment as he has plenty of money saved up. However, with no job, nobody will rent to him. So, he'll be staying with us. I've been cleaning like crazy and rearranging things. Lots of things have gotten donated. 

As my favorite saying goes, make it and make use of it or make it go away.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Read tonight a survey that was taken asking knitters how many project they do or are doing. Most knitters listed 4 or more. There is something wrong with me if I get more then two I get crazy.
> Well I know what is the difference I am a bit crazy, but only a bit. :roll: :shock:


I'm like most knitters in that I have more than 4. Although, I have been finishing up projects lately.

Next up to be completed. One for Ellie from "Poetry in Stitches". I have the sleeves to finish knitting and then the assembly.

I have one I started for my DIL (the one that is pregnant) that I'm going to tink and start over. It's a Norwegian knit cardigan. The pattern calls for knitting back and forth an I think it's sheer lunacy to do stranded color work on a purl row. So, I'm going to restart it and use a steek up the front. That way I can knit in the round.

Then there are the quilts to be finished...

I did treat myself to a new project. It's a sweater for Noah. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terrys-pullover
I'm using knit picks 'full circle' yarn. I'm mixed on the yarn. It's a one ply worsted. So, with the way I knit it untwists as I knit and I keep splitting it with my needles. However, I really like the stitch definition and the 'fabric' that it knits into. The finished sweater will be nice and warm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I think it was his plan all along. The man is evil and it amazes me that so many can't see it.


Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning everyone. I've been a project focused individual as of late. Youngest son will be coming home for a short term stay. As many of you know he will be getting out of the Army in late September (rank of Captain) and wants to move back to Minnesota. He looked for an apartment as he has plenty of money saved up. However, with no job, nobody will rent to him. So, he'll be staying with us. I've been cleaning like crazy and rearranging things. Lots of things have gotten donated.
> 
> As my favorite saying goes, make it and make use of it or make it go away.


That is great DS will be out of the Army and at home. It will be nice having him with you.
I need to use your favorite saying in my life. Right now I must be saying I am lazy and a hoarder. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm like most knitters in that I have more than 4. Although, I have been finishing up projects lately.
> 
> Next up to be completed. One for Ellie from "Poetry in Stitches". I have the sleeves to finish knitting and then the assembly.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Those are great projects I can't wait to see them when you are finished. I love the sweater for Noah. Ellie will look like a doll in her sweater and then past down to next GD.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I think it was his plan all along. The man is evil and it amazes me that so many can't see it.


I completely agree with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No fresh frozen veggies for winter. So that means I get to work at it to get them done and in the freezer. But still better to me then canning. You have to have the patience of Job to do that.


I usually froze veggies and fruits too. The only things I canned were pickled beets and dilled carrots, but I haven't made them for a long time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie, I have not been down by the one you are talking about. Oldest son brings potatoes, since he works on a potato farm. I don't can or freeze anymore. My freezer has fish and more fish. I would rather can vegetables than freeze them, but since I have a ceramic top electric stove, I can't use a pressure canner on it. I can use the stove for a water bath for jam and tomatoes.
> 
> I have done very little knitting, but always have a hat or two in the works. I have lots of great yarn to work with (thanks Yarnie).
> 
> Now that the kids are going back to school, it is time to start to prepare for next tax season. First meeting is Monday. Youngest grand is starting first grade, and I have a Senior too.


The youngest is probably excited to go to school (at least for the first few days :lol: ) and then a family graduation to look forward to at the end of the school year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I get stressed too if I have too many projects going at the same time. I like closure. I feel great relief if I get a project finished. My problem is not knitting projects. It is other requests from my kids. For example, early in the summer DD1 asked me to make a new pillow cover for my grandson's floor pillow. The old one was a woven cotton that had gotten thin with age and was a juvenile print. I had to tear it apart to get pieces for a pattern. I bought a blue micro suede knit fabric. But, I let it sit for awhile and it kept bugging me. I finally finished it a couple weeks ago and RELIEF!
> 
> Now, i have another fixit project of my own that I haven't started yet. Then DD2 asked me if I could make a bean bag chair for her son. I thought, why not buy one? She said all the ones she had seen were made in China ( she doesn't think anything made in China is healthy). So, I checked out fabric at Joann's. It's all made in China. I got reprieve from that project by finding one at Bed Bath and Bryond made in the USA. I think my kids don't understand the work that goes into things they request from me. I would rather spend that time knitting. But, I do what I can.


It's demanding but also kind of nice that they believe "Mom can do anything!"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC my gosh I would go crazy with doing all that. Love the everything made in China. Glad you got it done though.I am with you on project knitting. I forget where I left off, how many rows . Should write it down but no just put in knitting bag . Plus like you said have to finish it before starting another one. 

Thumper another craft room move I see but sure you are glad that son is safe and home too. Plus a proud mother.

I think they voted for Obama as you said they still adore him. I gave up when heard man on last election said on news he voted for Obama because he got a free phone. Explains it all doesn't it. 

LL how is it going with putting away things in new house?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I usually froze veggies and fruits too. The only things I canned were pickled beets and dilled carrots, but I haven't made them for a long time.


I am a fan of freeze it. Final have it down with husband and I. Use to fill a freezer bag when son's home. Boys can pack food away. Now done to just two cups for hubby and I. Yes I measure that way not wasted.

Do you know that boys can stand in front of refrig and say there is nothing to eat. No matter what is in there. Those were the days. Nay Hubby does the same thing. Also he will ask while standing there with refrig open and ask where things are. Even when right in front of him. I do not understand how he can see across the yard a small bird but can't see something in front of him. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm like most knitters in that I have more than 4. Although, I have been finishing up projects lately.
> 
> Next up to be completed. One for Ellie from "Poetry in Stitches". I have the sleeves to finish knitting and then the assembly.
> 
> ...


Ellie's sweater is gorgeous! I love Noah's sweater too, especially the neck treatment.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Morning WCK hope your day is starting out with sun shine a good cup of coffee and relaxing.

I have gotten a really late start slept in longer then usual. It's the night life you know. Reading a good book does it. Gosh I remember when I did have a night life. I could stay up till 1 or 2 or 3 and get up and go to work like I never knew I had not gotten enough sleep. Now I get up knowing I need a nap sometime during day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great DS will be out of the Army and at home. It will be nice having him with you.
> I need to use your favorite saying in my life. Right now I must be saying I am lazy and a hoarder. :-o


I'm in the same boat as you :roll: I've forgotten what's packed in some of the boxes and bins in the closets.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Son made it safely to China goes about twice a month and stays for about two weeks. So month is shot for him. 

Worried about cousin and DIL's dad. One lives in Calif. the other in Washington state. 

Finial got an email Cousin in Fla. and told not to go home. Still waiting for DIL's report. Her dad lives out in the forest. What a mess they are having out there. Can't imagine what it must be like for people to lose everything and their homes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for reminder WCK.

Thumper the sweater is lovely lots of work and love in the pattern. 

All of them will be so nice. Plus quilting you make me look like a sit around queen of the palace, getting nothing done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am a fan of freeze it. Final have it down with husband and I. Use to fill a freezer bag when son's home. Boys can pack food away. Now done to just two cups for hubby and I. Yes I measure that way not wasted.
> 
> Do you know that boys can stand in front of refrig and say there is nothing to eat. No matter what is in there. Those were the days. Nay Hubby does the same thing. Also he will ask while standing there with refrig open and ask where things are. Even when right in front of him. I do not understand how he can see across the yard a small bird but can't see something in front of him. :shock:


 :lol: it's a guy thing!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KC my gosh I would go crazy with doing all that. Love the everything made in China. Glad you got it done though.I am with you on project knitting. I forget where I left off, how many rows . Should write it down but no just put in knitting bag . Plus like you said have to finish it before starting another one.
> 
> Thumper another craft room move I see but sure you are glad that son is safe and home too. Plus a proud mother.
> 
> ...


Thank you for asking. We have a basement FULL of boxes and no where to go. I cannot find some important stuff and have tried to look. We must tackle this. DH is working on building a deck as I write. He has help from a friend - thank goodness. He has build shelves and all kinds of things in an attempt to save money. So, he is doing the deck for this reason. It is up high and I hope he will not fall!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good Morning WCK hope your day is starting out with sun shine a good cup of coffee and relaxing.
> 
> I have gotten a really late start slept in longer then usual. It's the night life you know. Reading a good book does it. Gosh I remember when I did have a night life. I could stay up till 1 or 2 or 3 and get up and go to work like I never knew I had not gotten enough sleep. Now I get up knowing I need a nap sometime during day.


Good Morning to you too Yarnie; I'm sitting in my rocking chair with a beautiful view of the lake with just a bit of mist still rising on it, a nice hot mug of vanilla hazelnut coffee and chatting with one of my favourite people. Life is good.

It's good for you to sleep in once in a while; maybe your new mattress is helping you sleep better too. What are you reading? I vaguely remember having a night life


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for asking. We have a basement FULL of boxes and no where to go. I cannot find some important stuff and have tried to look. We must tackle this. DH is working on building a deck as I write. He has help from a friend - thank goodness. He has build shelves and all kinds of things in an attempt to save money. So, he is doing the deck for this reason. It is up high and I hope he will not fall!


HOope he does not fall either. But sounds like a man. Boxes can wait. It will get done sure of that, but takes time and the wait seem forever.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm like most knitters in that I have more than 4. Although, I have been finishing up projects lately.
> 
> Next up to be completed. One for Ellie from "Poetry in Stitches". I have the sleeves to finish knitting and then the assembly.
> 
> ...


Wow that`s so stunning thumpy. Noah will look the bees knees in it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good Morning to you too Yarnie; I'm sitting in my rocking chair with a beautiful view of the lake with just a bit of mist still rising on it, a nice hot mug of vanilla hazelnut coffee and chatting with one of my favourite people. Life is good.
> 
> It's good for you to sleep in once in a while; maybe your new mattress is helping you sleep better too. What are you reading? I vaguely remember having a night life


Oh that sound so nice . Good start to a day .

Love hazelnut coffee.

Book you will love this to lazy to go and get it to tell title. But I was really into it. Then thought after a couple of chapters this sound familar. So read the last chapter, Gosh dah I already read it. Have to go through book stash and start getting rid of ones I have read. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Son made it safely to China goes about twice a month and stays for about two weeks. So month is shot for him.
> 
> Worried about cousin and DIL's dad. One lives in Calif. the other in Washington state.
> 
> Finial got an email Cousin in Fla. and told not to go home. Still waiting for DIL's report. Her dad lives out in the forest. What a mess they are having out there. Can't imagine what it must be like for people to lose everything and their homes.


The fires in WA have been so terrible and so awful to hear about the firefighters being killed. Prayers for all of their safety and that the fires are controlled.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well coffee done so must go and start getting thing that need to be done around here. Then do 4 dozen ears of corn.

Hubby so cute ask me if he should help me peel corn. Dah like I am going to sit and peel all those ears and he can sit and watch. Nope he is going to help. He bought them he can help. Besides what has he got to do?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for asking. We have a basement FULL of boxes and no where to go. I cannot find some important stuff and have tried to look. We must tackle this. DH is working on building a deck as I write. He has help from a friend - thank goodness. He has build shelves and all kinds of things in an attempt to save money. So, he is doing the deck for this reason. It is up high and I hope he will not fall!


So much work getting settled; hope you and DH pace yourselves and stay safe!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow that`s so stunning thumpy. Noah will look the bees knees in it.


Hi Wendy, how have you been? Do you have to go back to pick up your fair entries soon? How are the twins doing? And how is Tiptwo?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sound so nice . Good start to a day .
> 
> Love hazelnut coffee.
> 
> Book you will love this to lazy to go and get it to tell title. But I was really into it. Then thought after a couple of chapters this sound familar. So read the last chapter, Gosh dah I already read it. Have to go through book stash and start getting rid of ones I have read. :roll:


I took Pillars of the Earth with me for my travel to Edmonton reading but only finished the first 370 pages. It's a good book but will have to wait a few more weeks before I can get back to reading it. I'm very glad I didn't live in the middle ages.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well coffee done so must go and start getting thing that need to be done around here. Then do 4 dozen ears of corn.
> 
> Hubby so cute ask me if he should help me peel corn. Dah like I am going to sit and peel all those ears and he can sit and watch. Nope he is going to help. He bought them he can help. Besides what has he got to do?


 :thumbup: teamwork


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm in the same boat as you :roll: I've forgotten what's packed in some of the boxes and bins in the closets.


Wow! It'll be just like Christmas when you open them! What fun!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Wendy, how have you been? Do you have to go back to pick up your fair entries soon? How are the twins doing? And how is Tiptwo?


Hiya westy, I`ve been keeping myself busy with knitted projects for Christmas gifts, Already designed one afghan and am knitting it in green and yellow. Its for our friends who live in the camper trailer on the bottom of our property. I will be starting another new project this weekend....a knitted rug for my friend Mary for Christmas. Am also knitting those two baby afghans for the twins Conner and Zane. 
And talking of Conner, the poor little mite is still in the hospital in Charleston. A brain scan showed a spot on his brain, so as of Friday he`s still in NICU. But the good news is that he is off the feeding tube, and will hopefully be home soon.
As for Tiptwo, she is still with us thankfully. At nights it`s getting cooler, so I have to turn off the fans as she really feels the cold now. In the mornings she goes outside where the sun is strong. She is still a hearty eater, so I`m thankful for that.
As for my knitted afghan for the state fair, I haven`t heard anything yet. I haven`t seen anything on the website about any winners either. The fair ends today. I phoned them up earlier to find out when I can pick up my afghan, and its anytime next week. So me and hubby will go on Tuesday morning to collect my afghan. The way the weather has gotten chilly at night lately, we might need that afghan sooner than we think. I see from the news that it snowed in Alberta Canada yesterday. Wow!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well coffee done so must go and start getting thing that need to be done around here. Then do 4 dozen ears of corn.
> 
> Hubby so cute ask me if he should help me peel corn. Dah like I am going to sit and peel all those ears and he can sit and watch. Nope he is going to help. He bought them he can help. Besides what has he got to do?


I love shucking corn. I could do it for hours at a time.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's a thread for all of us. I hope you'll join in.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-356654-1.html


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks for the complements. What do I do in my spare time? Avoid housework of course. :-D


Thumper, your shawl is beautiful. I haven't ever tried anything so complicated.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thumper, your shawl is beautiful. I haven't ever tried anything so complicated.


Thanks, Janie. It was surprisingly not so difficult. The main pattern was a repeat of 12 stitches. I really had to pay attention when it came to the border though. Every row was just a smidge different.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here's a thread for all of us. I hope you'll join in.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-356654-1.html


Thanks, but "no" thanks as Shirley has been very hateful to me so I don't want to hear how she wants everyone on KP to be nice to each other.

I finally quit responding to this hateful person so if you are interested in reading her hateful remarks just go to her posts & scroll until you find them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I think it was his plan all along. The man is evil and it amazes me that so many can't see it.


I agree with you. Obama's plan was to transform America and he is succeeding. I also think that many more people are admitting they made a mistake voting for Obama, at least for his second term. Should Biden win the nomination (provided he decides to run) I hope they steer clear of him.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So the love of my life gets home and guess what he brought me.
> 
> 3 1/2 pounds of green beans, 4 dozen ears of corn, one 50 lb. bag of potatoes, and a large bag of oinons.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, the best green beans I ever froze was when I was too busy running girls to school activities & DH picked a large basket of GB's so I had to take girls back to school then pick them up 2 hours later & knew not enough time to snap & blanch & put into bags so I simply put them unsnapped or washed into paper grocery bags then into black plastic trash bags & put them into the freezer.

Then when I had used up all of the canned green beans, I had to use them so took out what I needed washed them & snapped them then cooked them as usual & they tasted like fresh GB's out of the garden with snow on the ground. I still freeze GB's this way today without doing anything to them before freezing them.

Try it you will like them & no freezer burn either.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm like most knitters in that I have more than 4. Although, I have been finishing up projects lately.
> 
> Next up to be completed. One for Ellie from "Poetry in Stitches". I have the sleeves to finish knitting and then the assembly.
> 
> ...


Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but "no" thanks as Shirley has been very hateful to me so I don't want to hear how she wants everyone on KP to be nice to each other.
> 
> I finally quit responding to this hateful person so if you are interested in reading her hateful remarks just go to her posts & scroll until you find them.


I'm sorry you feel that way. She's been avoiding the nasty threads, and is trying to turn over a new leaf. But I will leave you be. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Things are going well as trying to clean out years of clutter when I didn't feel well enough to clean closets. Pantry was first on list as had spices that were outdated then onto the hall closet where I keep sheets, pillow cases & extra blankets.

Old spices thrown out & sheets folder neatly with DH's help.

My last kidney Dr. visit says I'm still in stage 3 kidney failure, but "no" sign of infection! God is great! I'm feeling much better.

I've been drying nearly all of my clothes this year as the high heat does make me feel ill & they look better & not so wrinkled. I wore them wrinkled as didn't feel like ironing. I wash at night & dry at night so the temp is a little cooler.

Now, if I could just get everything dusted, the house would look pretty good. My furniture is so old I call it "Early Halloween" as it will scare you to death! I'm not going to worry about it as girls won't want my taste in furniture as I cannot afford their style so I'll just keep it vacuumed & dusted the best I can & friends understand. It has that "lived" in feel! Ha!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way. She's been avoiding the nasty threads, and is trying to turn over a new leaf. But I will leave you be. Thanks anyway.


I do hope Shirley is turning over a new leaf as the woman is very talented in her knitting & crafts. I do wish her the best.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think Hillsry will be the Democratic candidate either. I think Obama wants someone to follow him that he can control. Hence, it will be like his third term. I think the Dem's are playing with a weak hand - a socialist, a criminal, and a paper stamp.
> 
> What I think is coming at Americans is a push to forfeit governance on social issues, climate change and possibly common currency to the UN. I think that is what the Obama/Pope Francis address will push. Americans who disagree may be subject to arrest. If Americans rebel, martial law will be imposed. I think Obama is preparing for that eventuality. Hence, the Jade Helm 15 military exercises.
> 
> God give us the strength to survive the next 17 months of Obama's reign as King.


I pray that too. It has been a long 7 years so far. I am looking forward to no more of his reign.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, the best green beans I ever froze was when I was too busy running girls to school activities & DH picked a large basket of GB's so I had to take girls back to school then pick them up 2 hours later & knew not enough time to snap & blanch & put into bags so I simply put them unsnapped or washed into paper grocery bags then into black plastic trash bags & put them into the freezer.
> 
> Then when I had used up all of the canned green beans, I had to use them so took out what I needed washed them & snapped them then cooked them as usual & they tasted like fresh GB's out of the garden with snow on the ground. I still freeze GB's this way today without doing anything to them before freezing them.
> 
> Try it you will like them & no freezer burn either.


Janie.... I freeze my green beans and blackberries the same way you do, and have never had a problem either.
When I cook green beans, I cook them from frozen. I put them in a small microwaveable container, add a bit of water, then put a saucer on top and cook them for about 2-3 minutes depending on the amount. Then when they`re cooked (steamed), I add a little kosher salt, and they are a gorgeous vibrant green and not too mushy. I don`t care for mushy veggies. And best of all they taste as fresh as the day they were picked.

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: it's a guy thing!


Yes it is. No matter the age they all do it. That is why God had to make wives for their helper to see things they can't see. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sound so nice . Good start to a day .
> 
> Love hazelnut coffee.
> 
> Book you will love this to lazy to go and get it to tell title. But I was really into it. Then thought after a couple of chapters this sound familar. So read the last chapter, Gosh dah I already read it. Have to go through book stash and start getting rid of ones I have read. :roll:


What book was it? My mother reads most all day. She doesn't have a hobby. She has read most of the books at her library down the street from her. I love to read but stay on KP too much now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well coffee done so must go and start getting thing that need to be done around here. Then do 4 dozen ears of corn.
> 
> Hubby so cute ask me if he should help me peel corn. Dah like I am going to sit and peel all those ears and he can sit and watch. Nope he is going to help. He bought them he can help. Besides what has he got to do?


You can freeze the corn in the shucks. It tastes like fresh too when you take it out. Easy. Thank God for ziplocks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, the best green beans I ever froze was when I was too busy running girls to school activities & DH picked a large basket of GB's so I had to take girls back to school then pick them up 2 hours later & knew not enough time to snap & blanch & put into bags so I simply put them unsnapped or washed into paper grocery bags then into black plastic trash bags & put them into the freezer.
> 
> Then when I had used up all of the canned green beans, I had to use them so took out what I needed washed them & snapped them then cooked them as usual & they tasted like fresh GB's out of the garden with snow on the ground. I still freeze GB's this way today without doing anything to them before freezing them.
> 
> Try it you will like them & no freezer burn either.


Good idea. I wish I had known this years ago.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This is my 15th year in country living, and as strange as it seems I can tell the season just by the smell now.
In the spring when hubby first mows the lawn, the whole yard has a faint smell of chives where they grow wild. From about May til early August, every time hubby mows is a gorgeous fresh smell of cut grass.
But now we`re at the end of August, and the beginning of September the freshly cut grass smells like hay. And now hubby has to wait til the afternoons to mow because the grass takes ages to dry out from heavy dew. And in the early evenings the grass gets wet again from the heavy dew. 
It also means that the nights are starting to get darker a bit earlier, and I have to bring my laundry in from the washing line around 5pm before the dew makes my laundry damp again.

Already I see some of the leaves on our apple tree starting to turn red. It will be the fall before we know it. At least then I can get out there and do chores without it getting too hot. Its my favourite time of year the end of August/beginning of September.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is my 15th year in country living, and as strange as it seems I can tell the season just by the smell now.
> In the spring when hubby first mows the lawn, the whole yard has a faint smell of chives where they grow wild. From about May til early August, every time hubby mows is a gorgeous fresh smell of cut grass.
> But now we`re at the end of August, and the beginning of September the freshly cut grass smells like hay. And now hubby has to wait til the afternoons to mow because the grass takes ages to dry out from heavy dew. And in the early evenings the grass gets wet again from the heavy dew.
> It also means that the nights are starting to get darker a bit earlier, and I have to bring my laundry in from the washing line around 5pm before the dew makes my laundry damp again.
> ...


I love country living and the different smells too. Summer has the honey suckle and the Gardenias After a big rain the pines tree smell is very strong. The days are getting shorter but still hot. It has been comfortable the last week in the late 80's and 90's. Hey better than the 113 a few years ago. Right Solo? Still all green here but a few dead leaves from no rain. We did get 2 good rains the last 3 days.
Wendy what do they think the spot on the baby's brain is? Matthew, the boy twin from our church girl is having trouble with his lungs. He had to be transported to the Baptist hospital in LR. Cathy said that C-section births don't push the fluids out of the lungs like in the birth canal. Prayers for both of the twin boys in our lives.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love country living and the different smells too. Summer has the honey suckle and the Gardenias After a big rain the pines tree smell is very strong. The days are getting shorter but still hot. It has been comfortable the last week in the late 80's and 90's. Hey better than the 113 a few years ago. Right Solo? Still all green here but a few dead leaves from no rain. We did get 2 good rains the last 3 days.
> *Wendy what do they think the spot on the baby's brain is? *Matthew, the boy twin from our church girl is having trouble with his lungs. He had to be transported to the Baptist hospital in LR. Cathy said that C-section births don't push the fluids out of the lungs like in the birth canal. Prayers for both of the twin boys in our lives.


Bumpy, the neurologist who took the scan didn`t seem overly concerned by it, as he`s seen many over the years. Conner has passed all the neurological tests with flying colours so far,
Conners Dad seems to think that Conner is in the NICU because he has excellent insurance where he works, and that the hospital is keeping Conner there to make money. The price tag so far in his care is over 1/4 million bucks so far.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> HOope he does not fall either. But sounds like a man. Boxes can wait. It will get done sure of that, but takes time and the wait seem forever.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So much work getting settled; hope you and DH pace yourselves and stay safe!


Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Things are going well as trying to clean out years of clutter when I didn't feel well enough to clean closets. Pantry was first on list as had spices that were outdated then onto the hall closet where I keep sheets, pillow cases & extra blankets.
> 
> Old spices thrown out & sheets folder neatly with DH's help.
> 
> ...


I am glad you feel better Janie. You have had some real health problems. Who cares if you have dust?We all have it. Just do the best you can and enjoy your crafts. Different strokes for different folks. I have antiques and homemade furniture. I love all of my things because they are my style not everyone else. I am not a trendy person on new furniture. We live in our home not in a showroom in a store. I am sure your home is comfortable and people enjoy it when they are there. Enjoy your life.XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy, the neurologist who took the scan didn`t seem overly concerned by it, as he`s seen many over the years. Conner has passed all the neurological tests with flying colours so far,
> Conners Dad seems to think that Conner is in the NICU because he has excellent insurance where he works, and that the hospital is keeping Conner there to make money. The price tag so far in his care is over 1/4 million bucks so far.


Oh my gosh that is a lot for a hospital stay. I pray Conner is ok. Shame on the hospital.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, the best green beans I ever froze was when I was too busy running girls to school activities & DH picked a large basket of GB's so I had to take girls back to school then pick them up 2 hours later & knew not enough time to snap & blanch & put into bags so I simply put them unsnapped or washed into paper grocery bags then into black plastic trash bags & put them into the freezer.
> 
> Then when I had used up all of the canned green beans, I had to use them so took out what I needed washed them & snapped them then cooked them as usual & they tasted like fresh GB's out of the garden with snow on the ground. I still freeze GB's this way today without doing anything to them before freezing them.
> 
> Try it you will like them & no freezer burn either.


Do you think the trick is the brown grocery bag?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a good article. http://www.crosswalk.com/faith/women/how-to-protect-yourself-from-these-10-toxic-people.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=cwupdate


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a good article. http://www.crosswalk.com/faith/women/how-to-protect-yourself-from-these-10-toxic-people.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=cwupdate


Good article.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy, the neurologist who took the scan didn`t seem overly concerned by it, as he`s seen many over the years. Conner has passed all the neurological tests with flying colours so far,
> Conners Dad seems to think that Conner is in the NICU because he has excellent insurance where he works, and that the hospital is keeping Conner there to make money. The price tag so far in his care is over 1/4 million bucks so far.


Now your talking about something that is my true expertise. The hospital has very little say about keeping someone in the hospital just "to make money". All procedures are 'weighed' by RVUs and the patient diagnoses. The insurance determines if they will reimburse the hospital for a hospital stay based on this. If the insurance determines that an in-house stay is not justified the hospital is not reimbursed and they cannot bill the person or they would be in breach if their contract.

If Connor is still in NICU it's because the doctor has determined he needs to be there and has submitted their findings to the insurance company.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you feel better Janie. You have had some real health problems. Who cares if you have dust?We all have it. Just do the best you can and enjoy your crafts. Different strokes for different folks. I have antiques and homemade furniture. I love all of my things because they are my style not everyone else. I am not a trendy person on new furniture. We live in our home not in a showroom in a store. I am sure your home is comfortable and people enjoy it when they are there. Enjoy your life.XX♥


Thanks Country as that is the way I look at the house as at our ages, we probably wouldn't enjoy any new furniture for very long anyway so I don't worry.

Besides, my new needles have been shipped & I'm so overjoyed with the thought of new needles. I won a $50. Visa gift card at the senior center last June & hadn't spent any of it so I used some of it on the needles too & got the best needles! I'm so thrilled & will buy yarn with the rest of the Visa gift card.

I'll feel like a millionaire with new needles. So heck with new furniture!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a good article. http://www.crosswalk.com/faith/women/how-to-protect-yourself-from-these-10-toxic-people.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=cwupdate


Interesting reading so thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We are going to visit DD#1 the first week of Sept. so won't be on here much. It has been too hot, she does have air, but too hot to enjoy outside so hoping that week will be cooler.

Yes, Webee, our leaves & nights becoming cool indicates an early fall then Winter. DH has bought gas to make out trip South (in gas cans) when it was cheap this summer so we will be ready. I loved it there as sinuses were not bad as they are here.

Hope you insulated your pipes for this winter as know they freeze when the temps gets cold.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Interesting reading so thanks.


I agree. We don't have toxic people on D&P, which is why it is amenable to post here. I am not going to be baited by Designer to post on her new thread. It may be that she is trying to be nicer, but I suspect the left is looking to engage us in a debate again.

I wasn't aware of a large drop off in people posting or belonging to KP, were you? I don't have stats on that.  If it is true, it has to be that people are tired of the trolls.

We are mostly mature women on KP. Who wants a fight with another grown woman? Not me. But, I have gotten tempted when a person I don't recognize as one of the trolls posts a question, and I have something to respond. Then, the trolls show up, and it goes from sharing a viewpoint to a personal attack.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Now your talking about something that is my true expertise. The hospital has very little say about keeping someone in the hospital just "to make money". All procedures are 'weighed' by RVUs and the patient diagnoses. The insurance determines if they will reimburse the hospital for a hospital stay based on this. If the insurance determines that an in-house stay is not justified the hospital is not reimbursed and they cannot bill the person or they would be in breach if their contract.
> 
> If Connor is still in NICU it's because the doctor has determined he needs to be there and has submitted their findings to the insurance company.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Makes perfect sense Thumpy. I`m glad that Conner is getting the best care where he is. 
The parents took Zane to see his brother a few times in the hospital, and both twins perked up at seeing each other. Poor Zane wailed all the way back home in his car seat because he was missing his brother, and fell asleep just as he got home. Then he wailed again when he had to be woken up to go into the house. 
Poor little babies. I hope they`re reunited soon.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We are going to visit DD#1 the first week of Sept. so won't be on here much. It has been too hot, she does have air, but too hot to enjoy outside so hoping that week will be cooler.
> 
> Yes, Webee, our leaves & nights becoming cool indicates an early fall then Winter. DH has bought gas to make out trip South (in gas cans) when it was cheap this summer so we will be ready. I loved it there as sinuses were not bad as they are here.
> 
> *Hope you insulated your pipes for this winter as know they freeze when the temps gets cold.*


That`s on our list of priorities for next month Janie. Not sure if I could go through another winter like the last two. The winter of 2014/15 will go down as one of the coldest winters I have ever experienced. I just don`t know how those people manage in Minnesota and Alaska and Canada with -30F winters every year. They`re a hardy lot.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Look at what I have..... a photo of baby Zane.
Hubby was over at Bills, and Billy stopped by with baby Zane. So hubby called me to tell me, and I high tailed it over there to take some pics.
This is Zane Lee born August 6th 2015.

Ashley and her parents are over in Charleston. Today is the first time Conner is out of NICU, and can now wear onesies for the first time. Conner will be wearing one to match the one that Zane is wearing.
Isn`t he gorgeous.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Look at what I have..... a photo of baby Zane.
> Hubby was over at Bills, and Billy stopped by with baby Zane. So hubby called me to tell me, and I high tailed it over there to take some pics.
> This is Zane Lee born August 6th 2015.
> 
> ...


He is beautiful.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Look at what I have..... a photo of baby Zane.
> Hubby was over at Bills, and Billy stopped by with baby Zane. So hubby called me to tell me, and I high tailed it over there to take some pics.
> This is Zane Lee born August 6th 2015.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Are they identical twins?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Absolutely! Are they identical twins?


I`m not sure Thumpy, I think so. Although Conner has a nose like his Mother Ashley, Zanes nose is like Billy`s. But they both have big hands and feet - as does their Father, uncle, and paternal grandfather.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

On the 4th of July, our hometown has a musical event before the fireworks. DH and I went with friends, who have grown triplet daughters (fraternal, not identical). Sitting directly in front of us were parents with a set of quadruplets boys around 5 years of age who looked to be identical. My friend thought they were two sets of twins, however. She said that when her girls were born genetic testing proved they were not identical, but they had a higher genetic similarity than fraternal siblings. I don't understand how that could be, but I trust her word. Anyway, the boys were so cute and well behaved. I think the fertility issues many mothers experience today are leading to more multiples.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, the best green beans I ever froze was when I was too busy running girls to school activities & DH picked a large basket of GB's so I had to take girls back to school then pick them up 2 hours later & knew not enough time to snap & blanch & put into bags so I simply put them unsnapped or washed into paper grocery bags then into black plastic trash bags & put them into the freezer.
> 
> Then when I had used up all of the canned green beans, I had to use them so took out what I needed washed them & snapped them then cooked them as usual & they tasted like fresh GB's out of the garden with snow on the ground. I still freeze GB's this way today without doing anything to them before freezing them.
> 
> Try it you will like them & no freezer burn either.


Now you tell me where were you last year and yesterday. Just kidding will do it Jayne sounds easy.

WeBee you do it too. wow living in the dark ages here. Anytime you feel like shucking corn come on over. Do you like to iron too that another thing I hate to do. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I must have enough yarn ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Things are going well as trying to clean out years of clutter when I didn't feel well enough to clean closets. Pantry was first on list as had spices that were outdated then onto the hall closet where I keep sheets, pillow cases & extra blankets.
> 
> Old spices thrown out & sheets folder neatly with DH's help.
> 
> ...


Yes that time of year Jayne nesting is starting. Your doing better then me.

Good new to hear about your kidneys . Will be praying that they stay that way.

I call my furniture early American junk,or getto rehab. If anyone comes to see your house and not you show them the door.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya westy, I`ve been keeping myself busy with knitted projects for Christmas gifts, Already designed one afghan and am knitting it in green and yellow. Its for our friends who live in the camper trailer on the bottom of our property. I will be starting another new project this weekend....a knitted rug for my friend Mary for Christmas. Am also knitting those two baby afghans for the twins Conner and Zane.
> And talking of Conner, the poor little mite is still in the hospital in Charleston. A brain scan showed a spot on his brain, so as of Friday he`s still in NICU. But the good news is that he is off the feeding tube, and will hopefully be home soon.
> As for Tiptwo, she is still with us thankfully. At nights it`s getting cooler, so I have to turn off the fans as she really feels the cold now. In the mornings she goes outside where the sun is strong. She is still a hearty eater, so I`m thankful for that.
> As for my knitted afghan for the state fair, I haven`t heard anything yet. I haven`t seen anything on the website about any winners either. The fair ends today. I phoned them up earlier to find out when I can pick up my afghan, and its anytime next week. So me and hubby will go on Tuesday morning to collect my afghan. The way the weather has gotten chilly at night lately, we might need that afghan sooner than we think. I see from the news that it snowed in Alberta Canada yesterday. Wow!!!


So sorry to hear that little Conner still has medical issues; praying that he's healthy and home with his family very soon.

You've got a great head start on Christmas presents. I sure hope this winter isn't as hard on you as the last -- you don't need a repeat of that! Calgary and area did get snow on Fri/Sat but it's probably melted by now. We lived in Calgary in the early 90's and the August weekend that we moved had more than 6 inches of wet, heavy snow!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Look at what I have..... a photo of baby Zane.
> Hubby was over at Bills, and Billy stopped by with baby Zane. So hubby called me to tell me, and I high tailed it over there to take some pics.
> This is Zane Lee born August 6th 2015.
> 
> ...


Oh God Bless that little one and his brother. beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I must have enough yarn ...


Never not in a million years, why because it will take us a million years to use it all. :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, the best green beans I ever froze was when I was too busy running girls to school activities & DH picked a large basket of GB's so I had to take girls back to school then pick them up 2 hours later & knew not enough time to snap & blanch & put into bags so I simply put them unsnapped or washed into paper grocery bags then into black plastic trash bags & put them into the freezer.
> 
> Then when I had used up all of the canned green beans, I had to use them so took out what I needed washed them & snapped them then cooked them as usual & they tasted like fresh GB's out of the garden with snow on the ground. I still freeze GB's this way today without doing anything to them before freezing them.
> 
> Try it you will like them & no freezer burn either.


That's a great tip Janie; thanks! I do freeze whole corn cobs and they are fine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am tired just tired dragging my behind. Enough of the freezing veg's.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Things are going well as trying to clean out years of clutter when I didn't feel well enough to clean closets. Pantry was first on list as had spices that were outdated then onto the hall closet where I keep sheets, pillow cases & extra blankets.
> 
> Old spices thrown out & sheets folder neatly with DH's help.
> 
> ...


Glad that you're feeling better Janie. Comfort is much more important than style :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This is my 15th year in country living, and as strange as it seems I can tell the season just by the smell now.
> In the spring when hubby first mows the lawn, the whole yard has a faint smell of chives where they grow wild. From about May til early August, every time hubby mows is a gorgeous fresh smell of cut grass.
> But now we`re at the end of August, and the beginning of September the freshly cut grass smells like hay. And now hubby has to wait til the afternoons to mow because the grass takes ages to dry out from heavy dew. And in the early evenings the grass gets wet again from the heavy dew.
> It also means that the nights are starting to get darker a bit earlier, and I have to bring my laundry in from the washing line around 5pm before the dew makes my laundry damp again.
> ...


Fall has always been my favourite season. Most days are still quite warm but the nights are cooler, the changing colours are beautiful, and in general a slower pace as kids go back to school and people get back into their regular routines.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love country living and the different smells too. Summer has the honey suckle and the Gardenias After a big rain the pines tree smell is very strong. The days are getting shorter but still hot. It has been comfortable the last week in the late 80's and 90's. Hey better than the 113 a few years ago. Right Solo? Still all green here but a few dead leaves from no rain. We did get 2 good rains the last 3 days.
> Wendy what do they think the spot on the baby's brain is? Matthew, the boy twin from our church girl is having trouble with his lungs. He had to be transported to the Baptist hospital in LR. Cathy said that C-section births don't push the fluids out of the lungs like in the birth canal. Prayers for both of the twin boys in our lives.


So hard when babies are sick; prayers for Matthew too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a good article. http://www.crosswalk.com/faith/women/how-to-protect-yourself-from-these-10-toxic-people.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=fbpage&utm_campaign=cwupdate


An interesting article and good advice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks Country as that is the way I look at the house as at our ages, we probably wouldn't enjoy any new furniture for very long anyway so I don't worry.
> 
> Besides, my new needles have been shipped & I'm so overjoyed with the thought of new needles. I won a $50. Visa gift card at the senior center last June & hadn't spent any of it so I used some of it on the needles too & got the best needles! I'm so thrilled & will buy yarn with the rest of the Visa gift card.
> 
> I'll feel like a millionaire with new needles. So heck with new furniture!


 :thumbup: and then you can choose your first project with your new needles


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Look at what I have..... a photo of baby Zane.
> Hubby was over at Bills, and Billy stopped by with baby Zane. So hubby called me to tell me, and I high tailed it over there to take some pics.
> This is Zane Lee born August 6th 2015.
> 
> ...


Zane is absolutely adorable! Hope the 2 boys are reunited very soon.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, the Dow is dumping today. That's too bad. America keeps getting more and more strained financially, and Obama is still looking for taxpayers to fund his pet projects. We are close to war in Korea, Iran, Iraq, and Syria, and we're already at war in Afghanistan. Russia is threatening Eastern Europe and supplying ballistic missiles to Iran (illegally). But Obama thinks climate change and income inequality are the top problems for America. When did Americans get so stupid? People actually believe this crap (pardon my language).


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, the Dow is dumping today. That's too bad. America keeps getting more and more strained financially, and Obama is still looking for taxpayers to fund his pet projects. We are close to war in Korea, Iran, Iraq, and Syria, and we're already at war in Afghanistan. Russia is threatening Eastern Europe and supplying ballistic missiles to Iran (illegally). But Obama thinks climate change and income inequality are the top problems for America. When did Americans get so stupid? People actually believe this crap (pardon my language).


Pathetic, isn't it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, the Dow is dumping today. That's too bad. America keeps getting more and more strained financially, and Obama is still looking for taxpayers to fund his pet projects. We are close to war in Korea, Iran, Iraq, and Syria, and we're already at war in Afghanistan. Russia is threatening Eastern Europe and supplying ballistic missiles to Iran (illegally). But Obama thinks climate change and income inequality are the top problems for America. When did Americans get so stupid? People actually believe this crap (pardon my language).


It so crazy. I really feel like we are in the Twlight Zone the last few years. The world has gone mad. End times. Everyone start looking up. Read all the Jewish holidays that are coming up in Sept. Everything is lining up for the Return of our Lord.
I am surprised all the Jews that are on KP that don't say anything about this being the 70th Jubilee cycle.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It so crazy. I really feel like we are in the Twlight Zone the last few years. The world has gone mad. End times. Everyone start looking up. Read all the Jewish holidays that are coming up in Sept. Everything is lining up for the Return of our Lord.


Amen Bumpy.
It`s a scary world we`re living in right now that`s for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Know what it's cold here. How do I know because this morning husband did not open all the windows. He does in when reaches upper 60's. But with wind blowing it is in the low 50's. Do love the cooler weather though like you WCK. Just warm enough during day and cool at night. Fall is on the raise leaves are falling and Robins have disappeared. They will be back after a bit, then head south. Most summer birds are flocking up. Plus harvest in full swing in country. But it is the end of August. Apples all over the ground. Full of worm holes so did not pick them , just a few.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes the world is heading the wrong way, but we knew that would happen. The right is now wrong and the wrong is now right. 

People have decide there is no God and they can do as they please. 

If the world ends tomorrow I am not worried, I know where and what will happen to me. It will be a better place. 
God's in his heaven and all is right in the world . I think that is the saying. May not seem right but way I look at it.

Obama is not really engaged with what is going on he has his own agenda. It is called a me me and how great I will be remember after I leave office.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope all the babies will get better. Prayers for that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Look at what I have..... a photo of baby Zane.
> Hubby was over at Bills, and Billy stopped by with baby Zane. So hubby called me to tell me, and I high tailed it over there to take some pics.
> This is Zane Lee born August 6th 2015.
> 
> ...


Oh, how sweet & cannot wait to see brother. My great niece will deliver her twins on 9-4 not sure if C-section or induced. I'm excited as made them 2 blankets out of fleece when Joann's had it on sale @ 60% off. They are baseball print. I'll be a great, great aunt to the twins - I'm getting aged!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, how sweet & cannot wait to see brother. My great niece will deliver her twins on 9-4 not sure if C-section or induced. I'm excited as made them 2 blankets out of fleece when Joann's had it on sale @ 60% off. They are baseball print. I'll be a great, great aunt to the twins - I'm getting aged!


Nay Jayne your not getting older . Just a bit wiser, kinder, and more loving.

Yea two greats and thoughtful too. They will love those blankets.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Know what it's cold here. How do I know because this morning husband did not open all the windows. He does in when reaches upper 60's. But with wind blowing it is in the low 50's. Do love the cooler weather though like you WCK. Just warm enough during day and cool at night. Fall is on the raise leaves are falling and Robins have disappeared. They will be back after a bit, then head south. Most summer birds are flocking up. Plus harvest in full swing in country. But it is the end of August. Apples all over the ground. Full of worm holes so did not pick them , just a few.


Thankfully, it was cool here too. When we got back from DH's family reunion last night, the house was too warm. We tried turning the air conditioning up, but no luck. We slept with the windows open last night, and it was lovely. It has been fine so far in the house today as I am waiting for the AC repairman to arrive. I am not canning today by the way, and we will have pulled beef sandwiches. I don't remember if I shared that recipe or not. You make it in the crockpot with a chuck roast. If anyone would like the recipe, I will share it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes the world is heading the wrong way, but we knew that would happen. The right is now wrong and the wrong is now right.
> 
> People have decide there is no God and they can do as they please.
> 
> ...


God will take all of Denim people when he looks for people to save. He promised we will destroy ourselves next time & Obo is working on that very hard

Love all Denim Country Regulars! For my BD, DH bought a simple silver chain & when I put the silver item on it, I'll post a picture. Many thanks.

I have also packed the items KPG sent me to take to Florida for the house. She is a sweetheart.

Then there aren't words to describe our Lovethelake!

I dearly love all of you not for any gifts, just as friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thankfully, it was cool here too. When we got back from DH's family reunion last night, the house was too warm. We tried turning the air conditioning up, but no luck. We slept with the windows open last night, and it was lovely. It has been fine so far in the house today as I am waiting for the AC repairman to arrive. I am not canning today by the way, and we will have pulled beef sandwiches. I don't remember if I shared that recipe or not. You make it in the crockpot with a chuck roast. If anyone would like the recipe, I will share it.


Please share the recipe as I use the crock pot everyday in Florida.

We have had our windows open until around noon then close it up then around 5 pm, it cools off again. I love this cool weather, but know winter is around the corner.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, the Dow is dumping today. That's too bad. America keeps getting more and more strained financially, and Obama is still looking for taxpayers to fund his pet projects. We are close to war in Korea, Iran, Iraq, and Syria, and we're already at war in Afghanistan. Russia is threatening Eastern Europe and supplying ballistic missiles to Iran (illegally). But Obama thinks climate change and income inequality are the top problems for America. When did Americans get so stupid? People actually believe this crap (pardon my language).


Yes, I'm watching very close as I still have some of dad's stock so hope it doesn't drop as called advisor & he said he will keep me posted & if bottom starts to fall out he will place a sell price so maybe I won't lose too much as it had been $96. But today was fifty something!

We did sell some when we bought the place in Florida as it needed work, but was very cheap. It has increased in price plus DH insulated parts that were not insulated. The taxes are cheap as it is 30 years old, but it did have a 2 year old AC so they tax that & it is almost as much as the property! LOL

We have neighbors there who fish daily & kept us in ocean fish that were yum, yum. I baked, fried, boiled & made fish stew out of them. Another neighbor had a spice garden who gave us all sorts of fresh herbs! I cannot wait until we return plus we visited every evening with someone. So enjoyable & when I returned this year, my doctor's wanted to know what I had been doing as most test results were much better.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think the trick is the brown grocery bag?


Yes, I think it kept the freezer frost away from the beans plus they were not wet.

I've been reading about your new house & the move so wishing you the best. Could you send pictures? PM me if you don't want them posted here. I love new houses & want to see yours.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes the world is heading the wrong way, but we knew that would happen. The right is now wrong and the wrong is now right.
> 
> People have decide there is no God and they can do as they please.
> 
> ...


You are right, Yarnie. We are in a war of good vs. evil. Sometimes lately I wonder if my parent's generation felt this sense of coming doom before WWII began. I looked at my DH's uncle yesterday, and wondered if he knew what was coming in 1940, when he was 17. Now, he is almost 93, and in pretty good shape for his age other than his eyesight. But, at 19 years of age he was drafted, became a navy airplane navigator, was shot down in the Pacific, and was captured but repatriated by native islanders. He witnessed the killing of his pilot by the islanders before his own release. He has such equanimity about life and death today. He knows his time is short, but he is looking at the other side as a positive.

The difference between that generation and ours is striking. I think our battle will be different too. I doubt it will include massed armies taking ground slowly. It is more likely to be nuclear. I learned yesterday when I got home that my daughter bought a handgun. She is reading more about what is happening in the world and wants to be prepared for the chaos that will occur. She doesn't garden or can. But, I have told her to begin buying in bulk and buying dried beans and rice, i.e, survival foods. She's finally listening.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Look at what I have..... a photo of baby Zane.
> Hubby was over at Bills, and Billy stopped by with baby Zane. So hubby called me to tell me, and I high tailed it over there to take some pics.
> This is Zane Lee born August 6th 2015.
> 
> ...


How adorable is he? I hope Conner can be released from the hospital soon.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Please share the recipe as I use the crock pot everyday in Florida.
> 
> We have had our windows open until around noon then close it up then around 5 pm, it cools off again. I love this cool weather, but know winter is around the corner.


I am attaching the recipe. I got this after we attended my great-nephew's 1st birthday party where it was served on buns with a slice of provolone cheese. It was so yummy that I begged for the recipe. I used a 12 oz. can of beef broth rather than the package of dry Au Jus sauce mix and 1/4 c. water. I had some dry ranch dressing mix on hand (but I buy it in a med. sized jar from SAMs Club because it is cheaper and more convenient). All those foil packs of sauce mixes seem over-priced to me. I did use the pepperoncini, but my niece didn't.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, the Dow is dumping today. That's too bad. America keeps getting more and more strained financially, and Obama is still looking for taxpayers to fund his pet projects. We are close to war in Korea, Iran, Iraq, and Syria, and we're already at war in Afghanistan. Russia is threatening Eastern Europe and supplying ballistic missiles to Iran (illegally). But Obama thinks climate change and income inequality are the top problems for America. When did Americans get so stupid? People actually believe this crap (pardon my language).


It's been 6 1/2 years and the economy hasn't changed. Let's keep increasing taxes because it does so much good. NOT. At least Iran will get to self inspect - what could possibly be wrong with that? There will never be income equality - too may variables - but let's make that a top election issue. What rubbish.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I'm watching very close as I still have some of dad's stock so hope it doesn't drop as called advisor & he said he will keep me posted & if bottom starts to fall out he will place a sell price so maybe I won't lose too much as it had been $96. But today was fifty something!
> 
> We did sell some when we bought the place in Florida as it needed work, but was very cheap. It has increased in price plus DH insulated parts that were not insulated. The taxes are cheap as it is 30 years old, but it did have a 2 year old AC so they tax that & it is almost as much as the property! LOL
> 
> We have neighbors there who fish daily & kept us in ocean fish that were yum, yum. I baked, fried, boiled & made fish stew out of them. Another neighbor had a spice garden who gave us all sorts of fresh herbs! I cannot wait until we return plus we visited every evening with someone. So enjoyable & when I returned this year, my doctor's wanted to know what I had been doing as most test results were much better.


It really seems that Florida is a good fit for you Janie. Your renewed health is a prime example. What nice neighbors you have too. When do you head south again?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

So, I don't know about everyone else here but I'm starting to get all these "End of Summer Sale!" emails. My question is where the hell did summer go?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> So, I don't know about everyone else here but I'm starting to get all these "End of Summer Sale!" emails. My question is where the hell did summer go?


I don't want to think about summer ending. Last winter was a bear to deal with. I dread that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> So, I don't know about everyone else here but I'm starting to get all these "End of Summer Sale!" emails. My question is where the hell did summer go?


I wonder that myself. It has gone by so fast. With my mother being sick I think that zapped most of it. Now school starts so early. It still feels like summer tho. Walmart has moved all the garden stuff out and put in bikes for layaway for Christmas. No wonder we don't know what is going on in the world. We can't stay in the season we are in . :shock: :-o


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am attaching the recipe. I got this after we attended my great-nephew's 1st birthday party where it was served on buns with a slice of provolone cheese. It was so yummy that I begged for the recipe. I used a 12 oz. can of beef broth rather than the package of dry Au Jus sauce mix and 1/4 c. water. I had some dry ranch dressing mix on hand (but I buy it in a med. sized jar from SAMs Club because it is cheaper and more convenient). All those foil packs of sauce mixes seem over-priced to me. I did use the pepperoncini, but my niece didn't.


Looks yummy. I'll try this with roast thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It really seems that Florida is a good fit for you Janie. Your renewed health is a prime example. What nice neighbors you have too. When do you head south again?


We plan around the 1st of Nov. as we left after Thanksgiving last year & it was cold here. When we arrived there, we opened the windows for the breeze from the ocean even though we are about 10-12 miles away as the crow flies. It was great to "air" out the place as the man was 87 & nearly bed fast with lots of meds. DH did lots of cleaning in bathroom & kitchen & even though she had washed the sheets, I washed them again & brought our mattress pad & had bought a plastic cover. The mattress was nearly new only 2 months old.

We took our towels/washcloths but she had taken all of hers so good thing I took a batching of things from home. Even took pots/pans, stainless for 4, glasses, plates, coffee pot & cups so we were loaded but good thing as even Walmart is more expensive there than here. Won't have to take all of that this year as when friends invite you for dinner, paper plates are what you eat on so no dishwasher makes it easy just toss out plates, cups, glasses!

I'm excited to return God willing with new needles to knit!

Wish all of you could visit but we only have one bedroom with a hide-a-bed. I don't think we would sleep much just talk!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I must go home as I'm at "y" (silver sneakers) & don't have Internet at home so may chat tomorrow until then take care my friends. Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It feels like November here today, 57 degrees. time to start thinking of a furnace, we will need one before winter. Ours is only 41 years old. We have an estimate scheduled for today.
> 
> Had our tax planning meeting this morning, mainly changes n the software we will be using, then the new IRS regulations to be a qualified tax preparer, to be listed on the approved IRS website. Also the required classes to advance. Now we have to take specific classes to maintain our level of advancement.
> 
> I hope this wasn't to boring. But we do not walk into the office on Jan 2nd and start doing taxes. There is a lot of preparation that is needed.


I know it is cold today .

Get the furnace soon as you know when weather start to change people want to do their winter stuff and having to wait is not a good thing.

I am always amaze at how much you have to learn every year. I would be going crazy having to learn all that.

Never boring just sharing isn't that what it is all about and that is why we have this site. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Went and got more vegs. Jayne going to do the green beans like you and weeBee said.

But Corn still have to do. Not room enough for allleft on cobs.
got peppers to cut up and freeze.

Oh and some ripe juicy tomatoes for salsa. 


KC got ingrediants for recipe you put up. Sounded to good to pass up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am attaching the recipe. I got this after we attended my great-nephew's 1st birthday party where it was served on buns with a slice of provolone cheese. It was so yummy that I begged for the recipe. I used a 12 oz. can of beef broth rather than the package of dry Au Jus sauce mix and 1/4 c. water. I had some dry ranch dressing mix on hand (but I buy it in a med. sized jar from SAMs Club because it is cheaper and more convenient). All those foil packs of sauce mixes seem over-priced to me. I did use the pepperoncini, but my niece didn't.


I have made that before and the broth is so yummy. When I make a roast in the crock pot I use Italian dressing in a bottle . It is good too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I must go home as I'm at "y" (silver sneakers) & don't have Internet at home so may chat tomorrow until then take care my friends. Hugs


Bye Janie. Take care. We love you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went and got more vegs. Jayne going to do the green beans like you and weeBee said.
> 
> But Corn still have to do. Not room enough for allleft on cobs.
> got peppers to cut up and freeze.
> ...


We got one tomato yesterday. We shared but I wanted the whole thing. Maybe next year. Our plants have blooms but don't know if they will have time to grow into real tomatoes.
Enjoy all your produce Yarnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got one tomato yesterday. We shared but I wanted the whole thing. Maybe next year. Our plants have blooms but don't know if they will have time to grow into real tomatoes.
> Enjoy all your produce Yarnie


tomatoes here have gotten only one CB the weather was to cool for them. So got these jucy ones at farm market. Won't am sure see another tomatoe on plants we have.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Went and got more vegs. Jayne going to do the green beans like you and weeBee said.
> 
> But Corn still have to do. Not room enough for allleft on cobs.
> got peppers to cut up and freeze.
> ...


We had it for supper as I had extra in the refrigerator and could microwave the meat. You will like it.

I am refusing to cook anything on the stove until we get our furnace and AC cleaned and freon added to the AC. Good news was that no equipment needs to be replaced and they are going to clean our air ducts too. Wednesday is my day of AC again. I told DH we were eating out tomorrow night. Thank goodness it is cool this week so we aren't sweltering.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went and got more vegs. Jayne going to do the green beans like you and weeBee said.
> 
> But Corn still have to do. Not room enough for allleft on cobs.
> got peppers to cut up and freeze.
> ...


I am trying to do the beans like suggested. I put some in a brown paper bag and then put that in a plastic bag and into the freezer. I'm also cooking tomatoes and then freezing for sauce this winter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, how sweet & cannot wait to see brother. My great niece will deliver her twins on 9-4 not sure if C-section or induced. I'm excited as made them 2 blankets out of fleece when Joann's had it on sale @ 60% off. They are baseball print. I'll be a great, great aunt to the twins - I'm getting aged!


You're the family matriarch Janie!! The blankets are a lovely gift, hope you get a pic of the babies with their blankies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I'm watching very close as I still have some of dad's stock so hope it doesn't drop as called advisor & he said he will keep me posted & if bottom starts to fall out he will place a sell price so maybe I won't lose too much as it had been $96. But today was fifty something!
> 
> We did sell some when we bought the place in Florida as it needed work, but was very cheap. It has increased in price plus DH insulated parts that were not insulated. The taxes are cheap as it is 30 years old, but it did have a 2 year old AC so they tax that & it is almost as much as the property! LOL
> 
> We have neighbors there who fish daily & kept us in ocean fish that were yum, yum. I baked, fried, boiled & made fish stew out of them. Another neighbor had a spice garden who gave us all sorts of fresh herbs! I cannot wait until we return plus we visited every evening with someone. So enjoyable & when I returned this year, my doctor's wanted to know what I had been doing as most test results were much better.


Sounds like Florida is just what you needed Janie -- lots of sun, fresh air, and good healthy food.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am attaching the recipe. I got this after we attended my great-nephew's 1st birthday party where it was served on buns with a slice of provolone cheese. It was so yummy that I begged for the recipe. I used a 12 oz. can of beef broth rather than the package of dry Au Jus sauce mix and 1/4 c. water. I had some dry ranch dressing mix on hand (but I buy it in a med. sized jar from SAMs Club because it is cheaper and more convenient). All those foil packs of sauce mixes seem over-priced to me. I did use the pepperoncini, but my niece didn't.


Thanks for the recipe KC; it sounds delicious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It feels like November here today, 57 degrees. time to start thinking of a furnace, we will need one before winter. Ours is only 41 years old. We have an estimate scheduled for today.
> 
> Had our tax planning meeting this morning, mainly changes n the software we will be using, then the new IRS regulations to be a qualified tax preparer, to be listed on the approved IRS website. Also the required classes to advance. Now we have to take specific classes to maintain our level of advancement.
> 
> I hope this wasn't to boring. But we do not walk into the office on Jan 2nd and start doing taxes. There is a lot of preparation that is needed.


Good luck with the new furnace. What type of fuel do you use? We had natural gas back in Alberta but have an electric forced air furnace here.

It's a lot of work to keep up with all the tax code changes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We now have a oil boiler, looking for either a new one or a LP gas boiler. We have a wood boiler with the oil as back up. But will need to fix the Chimney before we can use the wood furnace again. So all choices are there.


sounds like you got everything under control


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My gosh I didn't log off today. Mind is on vaction again. 

Oh well off now and sure hope I log off this time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/heres-what-the-obama-family-did-on-sunday-youll-hate-this/?utm_source=CCFB&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=CCFB Why does everyone look so mean and mad?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but "no" thanks as Shirley has been very hateful to me so I don't want to hear how she wants everyone on KP to be nice to each other.
> 
> I finally quit responding to this hateful person so if you are interested in reading her hateful remarks just go to her posts & scroll until you find them.


I agree. She sided with the AOLW and became one of the lemmings. The way she and the others swarm and viciously attack people is just not healthy. I think this thread is a way to gain attention. Don't worry, she and her pack of wolves will pounce again; especially if Hillary gets indicted over her emails and Lunch Box Joe gets in the race with the faux Indian.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I agree. She sided with the AOLW and became one of the lemmings. The way she and the others swarm and viciously attack people is just not healthy. I think this thread is a way to gain attention. Don't worry, she and her pack of wolves will pounce again; especially if Hillary gets indicted over her emails and Lunch Box Joe gets in the race with the faux Indian.


Haha! I love you monikers for the lemming leader wannabes.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/heres-what-the-obama-family-did-on-sunday-youll-hate-this/?utm_source=CCFB&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=CCFB Why does everyone look so mean and mad?


Because they are?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Because they are?


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

this was hilarious

http://www.newslinq.com/tim-hawkins-old-rock-star-songs/#.Vdx6tQ4FDQs.facebook


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My gosh I didn't log off today. Mind is on vaction again.
> 
> Oh well off now and sure hope I log off this time.


I hardly ever log off; I just have a tab set up on the browser to "Watched Topics".


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Zoe has a new purpose in life, she is in training to be a therapy dog. linda and I am so proud the way she performed around the otherdogs.she was the best behaved of the bunch.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Zoe has a new purpose in life, she is in training to be a therapy dog. linda and I am so proud the way she performed around the otherdogs.she was the best behaved of the bunch.

sorry double post


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

karverr said:


> Zoe has a new purpose in life, she is in training to be a therapy dog. linda and I am so proud the way she performed around the otherdogs.she was the best behaved of the bunch.


Beautiful dog, Karverr.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Zoe has a new purpose in life, she is in training to be a therapy dog. linda and I am so proud the way she performed around the otherdogs.she was the best behaved of the bunch.
> 
> sorry double post


Beautiful. Goldens are such great dogs. We love ours!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I agree. She sided with the AOLW and became one of the lemmings. The way she and the others swarm and viciously attack people is just not healthy. I think this thread is a way to gain attention. Don't worry, she and her pack of wolves will pounce again; especially if Hillary gets indicted over her emails and Lunch Box Joe gets in the race with the faux Indian.


Fauxahantis Liarwatha is the best the Dems can do?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Me and hubby just got back from the State Fair to collect my afghan. I got a third place white ribbon, and my jelly didn`t get nothing. It wasn`t even opened.

Oh well. As I told hubby...I`m glad the afghan I made in memory of my Mother in 2010 got both a blue and purple ribbon. That means a lot to me.
At least now I have my afghan back, and have stored it in a zipped container ready for when the weather gets chilly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=769495383088113


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Me and hubby just got back from the State Fair to collect my afghan. I got a third place white ribbon, and my jelly didn`t get nothing. It wasn`t even opened.
> 
> Oh well. As I told hubby...I`m glad the afghan I made in memory of my Mother in 2010 got both a blue and purple ribbon. That means a lot to me.
> At least now I have my afghan back, and have stored it in a zipped container ready for when the weather gets chilly.


Congratulations WendyBee! That is great. Third place is a big thing! You should be very, very proud of yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Zoe has a new purpose in life, she is in training to be a therapy dog. linda and I am so proud the way she performed around the otherdogs.she was the best behaved of the bunch.


Zoe is beautiful karverr! And I know how much love and comfort people get from therapy dogs -- you and Linda are doing a very good thing with Zoe.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> So, I don't know about everyone else here but I'm starting to get all these "End of Summer Sale!" emails. My question is where the hell did summer go?


Indeed, where did summer go? The last round of schools in my area started last week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Me and hubby just got back from the State Fair to collect my afghan. I got a third place white ribbon, and my jelly didn`t get nothing. It wasn`t even opened.
> 
> Oh well. As I told hubby...I`m glad the afghan I made in memory of my Mother in 2010 got both a blue and purple ribbon. That means a lot to me.
> At least now I have my afghan back, and have stored it in a zipped container ready for when the weather gets chilly.


Sorry about that Wendy  It's a gorgeous afghan and even more special since you designed it yourself. There have been big surprises on the winning entries at some of our Fairs over the years; the judges' decisions are so subjective.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about that Wendy  It's a gorgeous afghan and even more special since you designed it yourself. There have been big surprises on the winning entries at some of our Fairs over the years; the judges' decisions are so subjective.


Thanks westy. I was a bit disappointed at first I must admit. But the competition was pretty fierce this year by all accounts. The lady at the craft area was telling hubby that the quilters take it personally if they don`t win, and are quite nasty about it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Me and hubby just got back from the State Fair to collect my afghan. I got a third place white ribbon, and my jelly didn`t get nothing. It wasn`t even opened.
> 
> Oh well. As I told hubby...I`m glad the afghan I made in memory of my Mother in 2010 got both a blue and purple ribbon. That means a lot to me.
> At least now I have my afghan back, and have stored it in a zipped container ready for when the weather gets chilly.


Congratulations on your win WeeBee. It is a beautiful afghan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Zoe has a new purpose in life, she is in training to be a therapy dog. linda and I am so proud the way she performed around the otherdogs.she was the best behaved of the bunch.
> 
> sorry double post


That's great karverr! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Me and hubby just got back from the State Fair to collect my afghan. I got a third place white ribbon, and my jelly didn`t get nothing. It wasn`t even opened.
> 
> Oh well. As I told hubby...I`m glad the afghan I made in memory of my Mother in 2010 got both a blue and purple ribbon. That means a lot to me.
> At least now I have my afghan back, and have stored it in a zipped container ready for when the weather gets chilly.


I knew your afghan would win a prize. Shame on them for not opening your jelly. But more for you to eat. We know you would have won first prize if they had opened it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I knew prayers. Septic problems big time here. I can't get ready for vacation because I have no way to wash. Pleeeasse pray for us.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew prayers. Septic problems big time here. I can't get ready for vacation because I have no way to wash. Pleeeasse pray for us.


Dear Lord, please help our dear friend Bumpy get her water and septic problems sorted out.
Thank you Lord
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Dear Lord, please help our dear friend Bumpy get her water and septic problems sorted out.
> Thank you Lord
> ♥


Amen. Yes, please have these problems ended for good.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope you are having a nice evening. CB hope you have your H2O.

Not a big fan of Juan Williams but he was right on today on The Five. He was very critical of the 'Black Lives Matter' movement which piggybacked with what Dr. Carson was saying. And this www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnZb4FgJqUQoman says it so well too.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Hope you are having a nice evening. CB hope you have your H2O.
> 
> Not a big fan of Juan Williams but he was right on today on The Five. He was very critical of the 'Black Lives Matter' movement which piggybacked with what Dr. Carson was saying. And this www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnZb4FgJqUQoman says it so well too.


I commented to my husband while we were watching The Five tonight, that it sounded like the "old" Juan Williams. I always liked him because, in spite of being a liberal, he was always thoughtful and tried to be fair. In recent time he's been unwilling to listen to anyone else's opinion. It's nice to see him back to his old self.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew prayers. Septic problems big time here. I can't get ready for vacation because I have no way to wash. Pleeeasse pray for us.


I mean I needed prayers. Terrible day. Maybe tomorrow will be better. My son and grandsons have been working on the tank. I am pooped. I hate that word. :-o  :shock: :| :thumbdown: Thanks for the prayers. Not a clean towel in the house.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I mean I needed prayers. Terrible day. Maybe tomorrow will be better. My son and grandsons have been working on the tank. I am pooped. I hate that word. :-o  :shock: :| :thumbdown: Thanks for the prayers. Not a clean towel in the house.


I feel your pain. We've had septic problems for a couple of months. Fortunately, we've been able to shower and do laundry. We replaced the septic pump and now we're going to have to dig up the lawn (which is hubby's pride and joy).

Prayers for yours to be resolved quickly and easily.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew prayers. Septic problems big time here. I can't get ready for vacation because I have no way to wash. Pleeeasse pray for us.


Oh no! Septic problems are so terrible to deal with; hope yours gets fixed quickly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hope you are having a nice evening. CB hope you have your H2O.
> 
> Not a big fan of Juan Williams but he was right on today on The Five. He was very critical of the 'Black Lives Matter' movement which piggybacked with what Dr. Carson was saying. And this www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnZb4FgJqUQoman says it so well too.


  her hurt and anger is so clear in that video; I hope she turns a few people in the right direction and away from violence.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Had a busy day. Hubby and went to Farm tech days near Madison. Walked and walked and saw only a part of what was there. They actually build a city in a farm field with street signs, and a map, and directory, so you can find the business you might want to see.
> 
> I had hoped to see Yarnie, but timing was not right this time. Will try another time.


Sounds like a nice outing Joey; sorry you couldn't meet up with Yarnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> I feel your pain. We've had septic problems for a couple of months. Fortunately, we've been able to shower and do laundry. We replaced the septic pump and now we're going to have to dig up the lawn (which is hubby's pride and joy).
> 
> Prayers for yours to be resolved quickly and easily.


Sorry for your septic problems too Artbarn; we've gone through it too  Hope there isn't too much damage to your lawn.

How is your sister doing?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry for your septic problems too Artbarn; we've gone through it too  Hope there isn't too much damage to your lawn.
> 
> How is your sister doing?


Thank you for asking, West Coast Kitty. I left my sister today after spending a week with her. She said she needed a few days to be alone. She's had people around almost every day since my nephew died at the end of June (she's not complaining and is very grateful for their visits), but she's exhausted from all the company. My niece only lives a mile away from her, which is good because I'm a three-hour drive away.

Our septic problem is mostly resolved. Hubby will help with the excavation in hopes of minimizing damage to his lovely lawn. I'm not too worried--he has no hobbies, so getting the lawn back in shape will give him something to do. :mrgreen:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hope you are having a nice evening. CB hope you have your H2O.
> 
> Not a big fan of Juan Williams but he was right on today on The Five. He was very critical of the 'Black Lives Matter' movement which piggybacked with what Dr. Carson was saying. And this www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnZb4FgJqUQoman says it so well too.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnZb4FgJqUQoman

Boy did I mess that post up. I know better that when adding a link, it puts itself wherever it wants to be.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I mean I needed prayers. Terrible day. Maybe tomorrow will be better. My son and grandsons have been working on the tank. I am pooped. I hate that word. :-o  :shock: :| :thumbdown: Thanks for the prayers. Not a clean towel in the house.


I will continue praying for the quick repair of your septic system. Is there someone professional that does the job that can help. What a terrible job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Had a busy day. Hubby and went to Farm tech days near Madison. Walked and walked and saw only a part of what was there. They actually build a city in a farm field with street signs, and a map, and directory, so you can find the business you might want to see.
> 
> I had hoped to see Yarnie, but timing was not right this time. Will try another time.


That sounds like a nice time except the part where you didn't have time to see Yarnie. That is pretty neat the way they built the city in a field.
Maybe you and Yarnie can get together before it gets cold and you start back to work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> I feel your pain. We've had septic problems for a couple of months. Fortunately, we've been able to shower and do laundry. We replaced the septic pump and now we're going to have to dig up the lawn (which is hubby's pride and joy).
> 
> Prayers for yours to be resolved quickly and easily.


I know it is terrible. The septic pump seems to be working. I dug it up myself when everyone was at work yesterday. When my son came in he finished digging all ends of the tank. We found that a pipe that goes to the tank from the house is broken. We are going to rig it until we get back from vacation and have it replaced. I got to take a bath last night but the water is still in the tub. My GD had washed some towels for me so I had a clean towel. His Mercies are new every morning so I am going to cling to that today. 
I hope your problems get solved too. I know about the lawn but it will grow back soon. Thanks for the sympathy. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Thank you for asking, West Coast Kitty. I left my sister today after spending a week with her. She said she needed a few days to be alone. She's had people around almost every day since my nephew died at the end of June (she's not complaining and is very grateful for their visits), but she's exhausted from all the company. My niece only lives a mile away from her, which is good because I'm a three-hour drive away.
> 
> Our septic problem is mostly resolved. Hubby will help with the excavation in hopes of minimizing damage to his lovely lawn. I'm not too worried--he has no hobbies, so getting the lawn back in shape will give him something to do. :mrgreen:


WCK I am glad you asked about Artbarn's sister. I was wondering myself. Your sister will have to sort this all out. Maybe if you check on her lots you can tell when she needs you. My BIL died and my sister was the other way. She wanted me their with her every minute. I slept in the bed with her for 2 months and she wouldn't let me get out of her site. She was 37 and the baby of the family. I cried the whole time with her. It broke my heart to see her so upset. I can't imagine what your sister is going thru losing her son too. Please keep us up on how she is making it. God love her. 
Yes DH's need project to keep them busy. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will continue praying for the quick repair of your septic system. Is there someone professional that does the job that can help. What a terrible job.


LL we have the worst time getting plumbers . Ours never answers his phone. My boys are getting pretty good at fixing things. They have had lots of experience. :-o Plus they try to help us save money by working on things themselves. Thanks for the prayers we really need them . We leave Saturday for the Smoky Mountains so I need to wash towels and get our clothes ready. As the old saying goes"It will all come out in the wash". :lol: Today I am going to laugh instead of crying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I miss a lot .

Hope septic tank is fix by now CB. Love the picture of the happy vactioners

Karrver how proud you must be . Just wonderful to know how your dog will be helping others.

WeeBee apparently Judges do not know how to judge. Plus not even opening jam what is that about. 


Sorry I miss you Joey. one of those days here. 

LTL and gang yes wan was good yesterday amaze me he agreed.

Next appointment today . Yesterday got two more. Love it no wonder they can build new hospital's and clinics.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Matthew the other twin . Cathy's FB post.
Praise The Lord!!!!Matthew is completely off the oxygen and feeding tube. He has drank a whole bottle on his own and may get off the lamp today. Now to just get me out of here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL we have the worst time getting plumbers . Ours never answers his phone. My boys are getting pretty good at fixing things. They have had lots of experience. :-o Plus they try to help us save money by working on things themselves. Thanks for the prayers we really need them . We leave Saturday for the Smoky Mountains so I need to wash towels and get our clothes ready. As the old saying goes"It will all come out in the wash". :lol: Today I am going to laugh instead of crying.


Sorry CB at least bath and few towels. Life is like a waffle sometime syrup is good sometime no syrup is better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Terrible!
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/08/26/active-shooter-reportedly-attacks-tv-crew-in-virginia/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> Thank you for asking, West Coast Kitty. I left my sister today after spending a week with her. She said she needed a few days to be alone. She's had people around almost every day since my nephew died at the end of June (she's not complaining and is very grateful for their visits), but she's exhausted from all the company. My niece only lives a mile away from her, which is good because I'm a three-hour drive away.
> 
> Our septic problem is mostly resolved. Hubby will help with the excavation in hopes of minimizing damage to his lovely lawn. I'm not too worried--he has no hobbies, so getting the lawn back in shape will give him something to do. :mrgreen:


Losing her child and her husband, especially so close together must be devastating to your sister and the rest of the family. Continued prayers for God to provide comfort and peace.

Well the grass will grow back, good that you didn't have to tear up concrete or asphalt!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it is terrible. The septic pump seems to be working. I dug it up myself when everyone was at work yesterday. When my son came in he finished digging all ends of the tank. We found that a pipe that goes to the tank from the house is broken. We are going to rig it until we get back from vacation and have it replaced. I got to take a bath last night but the water is still in the tub. My GD had washed some towels for me so I had a clean towel. His Mercies are new every morning so I am going to cling to that today.
> I hope your problems get solved too. I know about the lawn but it will grow back soon. Thanks for the sympathy. :lol:


That bath must have felt wonderful! I'm glad you found what the problem was and have a workaround til you get back from vacation. Our septic doesn't have a pump - we have a perforated settling tank and a septic field that disperses the liquids.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it is terrible. The septic pump seems to be working. I dug it up myself when everyone was at work yesterday. When my son came in he finished digging all ends of the tank. We found that a pipe that goes to the tank from the house is broken. We are going to rig it until we get back from vacation and have it replaced. I got to take a bath last night but the water is still in the tub. My GD had washed some towels for me so I had a clean towel. His Mercies are new every morning so I am going to cling to that today.
> I hope your problems get solved too. I know about the lawn but it will grow back soon. Thanks for the sympathy. :lol:


CB, I am glad you were able to find a temporary work around for your septic. We have a septic too but have never had such a problem. We do need to get it pumped before fall. It was too wet earlier this year. Today, I am getting my vents cleaned along with my furnace and AC cleaned and/or repaired. We have lived in this house 40 years, and this is the first vent cleaning. It was a lot of work just getting ready to have it done.

Yesterday, I went to a pulmonary specialist, who finally figured out that I still had residual infection from my acute bronchitis in the spring. He gave me a sample prescription, told me to take a couple cold/sinus drugs, and that he expected my symptoms would clear up. Last week, I went to an ENT for the same issue. He wanted to do allergy tests. The pulmonary specialists said forget that for now as it probably not needed. I didn't think I had major allergies - maybe an allergy to dust because other things have had more importance than house cleaning. Now my house is clean, dusted, and the vents are too. I hate cleaning. I can't imagine digging up my septic. You are a braw lassie, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I miss a lot .
> 
> Hope septic tank is fix by now CB. Love the picture of the happy vactioners
> 
> ...


Are those your physio appointments Yarnie? How are the wrists?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Matthew the other twin . Cathy's FB post.
> Praise The Lord!!!!Matthew is completely off the oxygen and feeding tube. He has drank a whole bottle on his own and may get off the lamp today. Now to just get me out of here.


That's wonderful news!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That bath must have felt wonderful! I'm glad you found what the problem was and have a workaround til you get back from vacation. Our septic doesn't have a pump - we have a perforated settling tank and a septic field that disperses the liquids.


That's what we have too. I have been happy with having a septic system all the years we have lived here, except you do need to be careful where you plant trees. I would never put my garden over the septic field either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I am glad you were able to find a temporary work around for your septic. We have a septic too but have never had such a problem. We do need to get it pumped before fall. It was too wet earlier this year. Today, I am getting my vents cleaned along with my furnace and AC cleaned and/or repaired. We have lived in this house 40 years, and this is the first vent cleaning. It was a lot of work just getting ready to have it done.
> 
> Yesterday, I went to a pulmonary specialist, who finally figured out that I still had residual infection from my acute bronchitis in the spring. He gave me a sample prescription, told me to take a couple cold/sinus drugs, and that he expected my symptoms would clear up. Last week, I went to an ENT for the same issue. He wanted to do allergy tests. The pulmonary specialists said forget that for now as it probably not needed. I didn't think I had major allergies - maybe an allergy to dust because other things have had more importance than house cleaning. Now my house is clean, dusted, and the vents are too. I hate cleaning. I can't imagine digging up my septic. You are a braw lassie, CB.


I'm glad you finally got an answer to your ongoing lung symptoms; and hopefully this will finally clear it all up. That's been a long haul for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> That's what we have too. I have been happy with having a septic system all the years we have lived here, except you do need to be careful where you plant trees. I would never put my garden over the septic field either.


We've had problems with the line going into the tank and had to rip up some of our lawn too. The original owners put the tank too close to some of the trees so over the years the roots started to get too close so we had to take a couple of trees down. But considering the system is over 40 years old, we can't really complain.

We pay close attention to it, because the new rules would require a mini sewage plant and the cost of that is huge!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible!
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/08/26/active-shooter-reportedly-attacks-tv-crew-in-virginia/


It is horrible. It was in a spot that made no sense. At 6:45 AM she was doing a report at Smith Mountain about its 50th birthday at the lake. It was a black reporter who had a manifesto about racism. And he taped him shooting the people with his cell phone and posted it, and that is now down. The police cornered him in Front Royal (about 2 hours outside DC) and he shot himself. No reports that he died, but hard to miss at that range.

Wonder if there should be a movement: White female reporters lives matter?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL we have the worst time getting plumbers . Ours never answers his phone. My boys are getting pretty good at fixing things. They have had lots of experience. :-o Plus they try to help us save money by working on things themselves. Thanks for the prayers we really need them . We leave Saturday for the Smoky Mountains so I need to wash towels and get our clothes ready. As the old saying goes"It will all come out in the wash". :lol: Today I am going to laugh instead of crying.


Glad you are in better spirits. You are so lucky to have boys that are handy. So important! Send them to me! Also, have fun in the Smokies.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible!
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/08/26/active-shooter-reportedly-attacks-tv-crew-in-virginia/


I`m heartbroken over this. It`s so close to home.
My youngest son was in Virginia at one of its theme parks. Thankfully he phoned 20 minutes ago, and will be home in about 30 minutes.
Prayers to the two victims and their loved ones.
♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> It is horrible. It was in a spot that made no sense. At 6:45 AM she was doing a report at Smith Mountain about its 50th birthday at the lake. It was a black reporter who had a manifesto about racism. And he taped him shooting the people with his cell phone and posted it, and that is now down. The police cornered him in Front Royal (about 2 hours outside DC) and he shot himself. No reports that he died, but hard to miss at that range.
> 
> Wonder if there should be a movement: White female reporters lives matter?


Its reported that the shooter has died too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Its reported that the shooter has died too.


Yes, he died while being airlifted to the hospital. He was a racist, that probably had sever mental issues.

Louisiana police officer has just been shot along with two other people, in a mini mart store.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m heartbroken over this. It`s so close to home.
> My youngest son was in Virginia at one of its theme parks. Thankfully he phoned 20 minutes ago, and will be home in about 30 minutes.
> Prayers to the two victims and their loved ones.
> ♥


What is this world coming to? It is so sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I am glad you were able to find a temporary work around for your septic. We have a septic too but have never had such a problem. We do need to get it pumped before fall. It was too wet earlier this year. Today, I am getting my vents cleaned along with my furnace and AC cleaned and/or repaired. We have lived in this house 40 years, and this is the first vent cleaning. It was a lot of work just getting ready to have it done.
> 
> Yesterday, I went to a pulmonary specialist, who finally figured out that I still had residual infection from my acute bronchitis in the spring. He gave me a sample prescription, told me to take a couple cold/sinus drugs, and that he expected my symptoms would clear up. Last week, I went to an ENT for the same issue. He wanted to do allergy tests. The pulmonary specialists said forget that for now as it probably not needed. I didn't think I had major allergies - maybe an allergy to dust because other things have had more importance than house cleaning. Now my house is clean, dusted, and the vents are too. I hate cleaning. I can't imagine digging up my septic. You are a braw lassie, CB.


Kc that infection I had took me 2 months to get over. It was some kind of bad. I hope you get well soon. A clean house will help you breath better. We have never had our vents clean. Maybe a good idea . I hate cleaning too. Dusting is the worst!
I didn't dig the whole septic system up . Just down about 2 foot. Son and grandson did the rest. I wore out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

People are going nuts everywhere. That is why we have to have guns to defend ourselves.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> People are going nuts everywhere. That is why we have to have guns to defend ourselves.


AMEN!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m heartbroken over this. It`s so close to home.
> My youngest son was in Virginia at one of its theme parks. Thankfully he phoned 20 minutes ago, and will be home in about 30 minutes.
> Prayers to the two victims and their loved ones.
> ♥


I'm so glad your son is safe Wendy. I read that the shooter sent 26 pages to ABC news with all of his complaints. A very violent sociopath with an unstable history.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kc that infection I had took me 2 months to get over. It was some kind of bad. I hope you get well soon. A clean house will help you breath better. We have never had our vents clean. Maybe a good idea . I hate cleaning too. Dusting is the worst!
> I didn't dig the whole septic system up . Just down about 2 foot. Son and grandson did the rest. I wore out.


Hope you had a better day today CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well nice and cold here but warming up to the 80"s by weekend. 

Have to get corn done today before then through. Used Jayne and Weebee's suggestion for beans.

Glad at least you know why sytic is acting up, CB good thing vaction is coming up. 

Hey I think the world is going crazy and we all are sitting back and watching it. Well at least we are watching, could be worst. 

How is everyone? I finial got shape I want heart to take. Took long enough. 

Pampas grass is getting its hair. Pretty in sun, I know I have something growing. But that is a plant you do not have to care for. It's on its own. 

Can't believe end of Aug. where does the time go? 

Hubby has something to worry and think about. They are putting new bridge up. So much going over bridge need to do it. Hate it now as it is on the north side of house meaning road. But laughing as they want to rent our land to store equipement on. Maybe won't be so funny then. what a mess, but then will not have to worry about weeds.

Darn they may take my prize weeds and plant grass. But will remove brideal weath bushes and maybe pine tree. Rent that cracks me up But at least it will mean a break from traffic. Semis when going over bridge shake the house. The bridge was built in the 1800's so can see why needs to be replace. Plus the four lane road they built on other side of town and only two excites in town they use (traffic )to get over to interstate. Love how they did that one.

Well I have done my post of compliants now off to have my coffee and put on winter coat(just kidding) no I am not. Joey can tell you it's the truth.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Morning, Denim Country!
On for just a bit as I have much to do today. Will check in a few times today. &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Denim Country!
> On for just a bit as I have much to do today. Will check in a few times today. ♥


So glad you are here. Hope you get on more. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well nice and cold here but warming up to the 80"s by weekend.
> 
> Have to get corn done today before then through. Used Jayne and Weebee's suggestion for beans.
> 
> ...


Can you dig up the Bridal Wreath before those men run over it? You know they will kill it just like the power company ran over my flower pots when they were getting the pool un -electrified. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Denim Country!
> On for just a bit as I have much to do today. Will check in a few times today. ♥


 :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You have searched me, Lord, and you know me. You know when I sit and when I rise; you perceive my thoughts from afar. You discern my going out and my lying down; you are familiar with all my ways. Before a word is on my tongue you, Lord, know it completely. You hem me in behind and before, and you lay your hand upon me. Such knowledge is too wonderful for me, too lofty for me to attain. Where can I go from your Spirit? Where can I flee from your presence? If I go up to the heavens, you are there; if I make my bed in the depths, you are there. If I rise on the wings of the dawn, if I settle on the far side of the sea, even there your hand will guide me, your right hand will hold me fast. Psalm139:1-10


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning D&P friends &#9829;

Its a chilly morning here in the WV mountains - and so foggy too. It`s only now I can see the front field now the sun has come out. At 8am there was zero visibility.
It was so chilly last night that I put my blue and yellow afghan on the bed. As I was putting it on the bed, I noticed that there were little bits of hay stuck on there. The workers at the state fair must have dropped it on the floor at some point. It makes me wonder if that s the reason why I only got a 3rd place because of bits of hay stuck in it. When I took it there, it was in pristine condition. I even put it in the dryer for 5 minutes to pick up any stray bits of lint.
I must admit I didn`t want to get out of bed this morning. The warmth of my blanket was so gorgeous. And it`s not as heavy as I thought it would be. In fact 15 minutes after I got up, I remade the bed, and it was still warm. It keeps the warmth in beautifully.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We now have a oil boiler, looking for either a new one or a LP gas boiler. We have a wood boiler with the oil as back up. But will need to fix the Chimney before we can use the wood furnace again. So all choices are there.


I love wood heat as that is what we had at the farm & it was in the middle of the house so it heated very well even in the coldest weather - messy though! People called DH when they needed trees trimmed or cut down so wood was free.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I love wood heat as that is what we had at the farm & it was in the middle of the house so it heated very well even in the coldest weather - messy though! People called DH when they needed trees trimmed or cut down so wood was free.


I love the smell of wood burning fires Janie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Me and hubby just got back from the State Fair to collect my afghan. I got a third place white ribbon, and my jelly didn`t get nothing. It wasn`t even opened.
> 
> Oh well. As I told hubby...I`m glad the afghan I made in memory of my Mother in 2010 got both a blue and purple ribbon. That means a lot to me.
> At least now I have my afghan back, and have stored it in a zipped container ready for when the weather gets chilly.


I'm sorry your beautiful afghan didn't get more but I've learned the judges only give their friends the top ribbons. I took a flawless reversible jacket to our county fair several years ago & it wasn't even recognized with anything. When I picked it up one of the ladies said it was nice but no one knew who you were! I "never" took anything to the fair again & DH & I usually don't attend the county fair. We did attend the State Fair this year on $2.00 Tuesday this year, but I didn't go into the craft area. Such a shame.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Zoe has a new purpose in life, she is in training to be a therapy dog. linda and I am so proud the way she performed around the otherdogs.she was the best behaved of the bunch.


Way to go Karverr! Beauty of a dog!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew prayers. Septic problems big time here. I can't get ready for vacation because I have no way to wash. Pleeeasse pray for us.


I understand Bumpy as DH had to dig ours up this year as plugged up just before it went into septic tank so the cement is still dug up in case he needs to unstop it again. He said small pipes were used instead of the usual larger ones. Guess to save money during the installation.

Hope your septic is OK soon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is horrible. It was in a spot that made no sense. At 6:45 AM she was doing a report at Smith Mountain about its 50th birthday at the lake. It was a black reporter who had a manifesto about racism. And he taped him shooting the people with his cell phone and posted it, and that is now down. The police cornered him in Front Royal (about 2 hours outside DC) and he shot himself. No reports that he died, but hard to miss at that range.
> 
> Wonder if there should be a movement: White female reporters lives matter?


I agree as I'm "sick, sick" of the black movement they need to take a look at the Native American Indians & how they still live today. Maybe the government should "round" them up & make them live on the worst land in America then hear them howl!

At the & "Y" the other day, there was a large black lady who weighed at least 450 lbs had a bar of Ivory soap (it floated) & was washing herself in the hot tub! I told them what was going on & they said we know what she does & we close the hot tub & drain it & disinfect it but we cannot stop her as she pulls out the race card!

Can you believe some of thise people?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Got to go do chat later! Hugs.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm sorry your beautiful afghan didn't get more but I've learned the judges only give their friends the top ribbons. I took a flawless reversible jacket to our county fair several years ago & it wasn't even recognized with anything. When I picked it up one of the ladies said it was nice but no one knew who you were! I "never" took anything to the fair again & DH & I usually don't attend the county fair. We did attend the State Fair this year on $2.00 Tuesday this year, but I didn't go into the craft area. Such a shame.


That`s what I found so strange about the wins I got in 2010 Janie. I had mailed in my entry, and enclosed a money order for return postage. I didn`t even know that I had won until my sister in law called me to tell me.
The strange thing was, when I went to collect my afghan, there were loads of afghans and quilts waiting to be collected. My afghan stood out among all the others because of the bright colours....it was very eye catching.
I don`t even know what won in the knitting category. There were some new categories in this state fair this year. The one that I would have loved to have won was a plaque and $50 for the state fair visitors to vote on. What a feather in my cap that would have been if I won that plaque.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s what I found so strange about the wins I got in 2010 Janie. I had mailed in my entry, and enclosed a money order for return postage. I didn`t even know that I had won until my sister in law called me to tell me.
> The strange thing was, when I went to collect my afghan, there were loads of afghans and quilts waiting to be collected. My afghan stood out among all the others because of the bright colours....it was very eye catching.
> I don`t even know what won in the knitting category. There were some new categories in this state fair this year. The one that I would have loved to have won was a plaque and $50 for the state fair visitors to vote on. What a feather in my cap that would have been if I won that plaque.


Your afghan was a blue ribbon outstanding in my view - it was beautiful!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have searched me, Lord, and you know me. You know when I sit and when I rise; you perceive my thoughts from afar. You discern my going out and my lying down; you are familiar with all my ways. Before a word is on my tongue you, Lord, know it completely. You hem me in behind and before, and you lay your hand upon me. Such knowledge is too wonderful for me, too lofty for me to attain. Where can I go from your Spirit? Where can I flee from your presence? If I go up to the heavens, you are there; if I make my bed in the depths, you are there. If I rise on the wings of the dawn, if I settle on the far side of the sea, even there your hand will guide me, your right hand will hold me fast. Psalm139:1-10


Very comforting quote, CB. Thank you. Just the words I yearned for.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love the smell of wood burning fires Janie.


I do too. Loved it when we had a wood burning stove. So cozy and warm, but it is messy. Even the ceiling needed to be washed in the spring.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The bad forces that be are back.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I agree as I'm "sick, sick" of the black movement they need to take a look at the Native American Indians & how they still live today. Maybe the government should "round" them up & make them live on the worst land in America then hear them howl!
> 
> At the & "Y" the other day, there was a large black lady who weighed at least 450 lbs had a bar of Ivory soap (it floated) & was washing herself in the hot tub! I told them what was going on & they said we know what she does & we close the hot tub & drain it & disinfect it but we cannot stop her as she pulls out the race card!
> 
> Can you believe some of thise people?


I completely understand what you say, Janie. It is true.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The cost and head ache of fighting a discrimination charge is much more than the cost of draining and disaffecting the hot tub.


True

Don't you just find it appalling about how the mainstream media is talking about the TV people being murdered? I mean George Zimmerman was a 'white Hispanic' but the guy that murdered that white woman and white cameraman is never identified as a Black Gay murderer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The cost and head ache of fighting a discrimination charge is much more than the cost of draining and disaffecting the hot tub.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> True
> 
> Don't you just find it appalling about how the mainstream media is talking about the TV people being murdered? I mean George Zimmerman was a 'white Hispanic' but the guy that murdered that white woman and white cameraman is never identified as a Black Gay murderer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well nice and cold here but warming up to the 80"s by weekend.
> 
> Have to get corn done today before then through. Used Jayne and Weebee's suggestion for beans.
> 
> ...


A new bridge sounds like a good idea Yarnie. If they want to use your land, they should move your shrubs for you or give you replacements when the work is done.

Your heart is always in the right place, but good to know your knitted hearts are too.

I've been unpacking boxes all week, now have to get the yarn on the shelves and move things around so everything has a home. It's like an obstacle course right now :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good Morning, Denim Country!
> On for just a bit as I have much to do today. Will check in a few times today. ♥


Hi Jokim, hope you and DH are enjoying the tail end of summer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have searched me, Lord, and you know me. You know when I sit and when I rise; you perceive my thoughts from afar. You discern my going out and my lying down; you are familiar with all my ways. Before a word is on my tongue you, Lord, know it completely. You hem me in behind and before, and you lay your hand upon me. Such knowledge is too wonderful for me, too lofty for me to attain. Where can I go from your Spirit? Where can I flee from your presence? If I go up to the heavens, you are there; if I make my bed in the depths, you are there. If I rise on the wings of the dawn, if I settle on the far side of the sea, even there your hand will guide me, your right hand will hold me fast. Psalm139:1-10


Thanks for the beautiful message CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends ♥
> 
> Its a chilly morning here in the WV mountains - and so foggy too. It`s only now I can see the front field now the sun has come out. At 8am there was zero visibility.
> It was so chilly last night that I put my blue and yellow afghan on the bed. As I was putting it on the bed, I noticed that there were little bits of hay stuck on there. The workers at the state fair must have dropped it on the floor at some point. It makes me wonder if that s the reason why I only got a 3rd place because of bits of hay stuck in it. When I took it there, it was in pristine condition. I even put it in the dryer for 5 minutes to pick up any stray bits of lint.
> I must admit I didn`t want to get out of bed this morning. The warmth of my blanket was so gorgeous. And it`s not as heavy as I thought it would be. In fact 15 minutes after I got up, I remade the bed, and it was still warm. It keeps the warmth in beautifully.


A cosy bed on a cold night is the best reward for all the time and work you put into your afghan Wendy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I think Grandma is a very wise woman

http://www.upmoments.com/she-tells-her-grandma-that-shes-just-been-cheated-on/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

one of your favourites CB

http://www.faithtap.com/3940/martin-hurkens-stops-everyone-in-their-tracks-with-beautiful-singing/?v=1


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A new bridge sounds like a good idea Yarnie. If they want to use your land, they should move your shrubs for you or give you replacements when the work is done.
> 
> Your heart is always in the right place, but good to know your knitted hearts are too.
> 
> I've been unpacking boxes all week, now have to get the yarn on the shelves and move things around so everything has a home. It's like an obstacle course right now :roll:


Good luck, organizing is not one thing I want or am good at.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty
I've been unpacking boxes all week said:


> That is a beautiful picture!!!!! You lucky lucky girl..
> 
> Your customers will be coming thru the door oohing and aahing at the new fall/ winter inventory, touching ..squeezing.. smelling and rubbing it on their cheeks. Your yarns will start to ignite the projects stored in their heads, the many colors will confuse them at first, but they will do a step back, clear their senses, shake the overload off, and make the final decision. The purchase will be made and you just sent home an over-joyed, tickled pink customer. Kind of like buying a new puppy.
> Your store is a great addition to your community.
> Thanks for the picture. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends ♥
> 
> Its a chilly morning here in the WV mountains - and so foggy too. It`s only now I can see the front field now the sun has come out. At 8am there was zero visibility.
> It was so chilly last night that I put my blue and yellow afghan on the bed. As I was putting it on the bed, I noticed that there were little bits of hay stuck on there. The workers at the state fair must have dropped it on the floor at some point. It makes me wonder if that s the reason why I only got a 3rd place because of bits of hay stuck in it. When I took it there, it was in pristine condition. I even put it in the dryer for 5 minutes to pick up any stray bits of lint.
> I must admit I didn`t want to get out of bed this morning. The warmth of my blanket was so gorgeous. And it`s not as heavy as I thought it would be. In fact 15 minutes after I got up, I remade the bed, and it was still warm. It keeps the warmth in beautifully.


Sorry you didn't win wendy, you bring up a good point about it being dropped on the floor and the hay stuck to it. 
Chilly here too, but glad fall is upon us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Your afghan was a blue ribbon outstanding in my view - it was beautiful!


We all agree to that Janie. We are proud of you WeBee. We give you first place !♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We all agree to that Janie. We are proud of you WeBee. We give you first place !♥


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A new bridge sounds like a good idea Yarnie. If they want to use your land, they should move your shrubs for you or give you replacements when the work is done.
> 
> Your heart is always in the right place, but good to know your knitted hearts are too.
> 
> I've been unpacking boxes all week, now have to get the yarn on the shelves and move things around so everything has a home. It's like an obstacle course right now :roll:


Oh I want to help you unpack. You need a bigger shop. :XD: It is hard to get organized when you get new things in. Have fun. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Grandma is a very wise woman
> 
> http://www.upmoments.com/she-tells-her-grandma-that-shes-just-been-cheated-on/


That is a nice story. Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> one of your favourites CB
> 
> http://www.faithtap.com/3940/martin-hurkens-stops-everyone-in-their-tracks-with-beautiful-singing/?v=1


Yes I love that song. He does lift me up. :thumbup: I would love to have be there. I would have cried. Thanks WCK.:}


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Are you already for your vacation CB? Hope you have a wonderful time with the family and looking forward to hearing all about your adventures! I'm sure something interesting/funny/unusual is bound to happen :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> That is a beautiful picture!!!!! You lucky lucky girl..
> 
> Your customers will be coming thru the door oohing and aahing at the new fall/ winter inventory, touching ..squeezing.. smelling and rubbing it on their cheeks. Your yarns will start to ignite the projects stored in their heads, the many colors will confuse them at first, but they will do a step back, clear their senses, shake the overload off, and make the final decision. The purchase will be made and you just sent home an over-joyed, tickled pink customer. Kind of like buying a new puppy.
> Your store is a great addition to your community.
> Thanks for the picture. TL


Hi Gali, so nice to see you. How have you been?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We all agree to that Janie. We are proud of you WeBee. We give you first place !♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A new bridge sounds like a good idea Yarnie. If they want to use your land, they should move your shrubs for you or give you replacements when the work is done.
> 
> Your heart is always in the right place, but good to know your knitted hearts are too.
> 
> I've been unpacking boxes all week, now have to get the yarn on the shelves and move things around so everything has a home. It's like an obstacle course right now :roll:


Oh wow...a yarn lovers dream come true.
That`s spectacular westy. I feel quite embarrassed about my *one* Rubbermaid chest of my yarn stash. And it`s only half full now LOL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We all agree to that Janie. We are proud of you WeBee. We give you first place !♥


Bumpy....that means more to me than any ribbon could. Thank you so much ♥♥
I was saying to hubby on the way home from Greenbrier County that 'my girls' will be more disappointed than I was.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Dr Ben Carson proves how smart he really is two years ago. Sadly, for our country, he was right.

You only need to listen to the first few minutes


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A new bridge sounds like a good idea Yarnie. If they want to use your land, they should move your shrubs for you or give you replacements when the work is done.
> 
> Your heart is always in the right place, but good to know your knitted hearts are too.
> 
> I've been unpacking boxes all week, now have to get the yarn on the shelves and move things around so everything has a home. It's like an obstacle course right now :roll:


Oh! How lovely! Now that my new needles have arrived maybe you could help me with yarn & a new pattern for a shawl. I have money left from the gift card. Make the shawl pattern simple please.

Here are the needles a gift from Lovethelake


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just was notified the hurricane is headed over our Florida home so pray we will have the house when we arrive as DONT have insurance as was too expensive. The place is nearly 40 years old so we thought ins was too much for the old unit.

All windows covered & nothing left outside so maybe we will be OK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....that means more to me than any ribbon could. Thank you so much ♥♥
> I was saying to hubby on the way home from Greenbrier County that 'my girls' will be more disappointed than I was.


I am not disappointed in you Webee. You are the best! We all know that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI4NhOtCjlA
> 
> Dr Ben Carson proves how smart he really is two years ago. Sadly, for our country, he was right.
> 
> You only need to listen to the first few minutes


Yes he was right. We all said it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh! How lovely! Now that my new needles have arrived maybe you could help me with yarn & a new pattern for a shawl. I have money left from the gift card. Make the shawl pattern simple please.
> 
> Here are the needles a gift from Lovethelake


Beautiful needles. Lovethelake is a blessing! :thumbup: We have very generous friends here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That is a beautiful picture!!!!! You lucky lucky girl..
> 
> Your customers will be coming thru the door oohing and aahing at the new fall/ winter inventory, touching ..squeezing.. smelling and rubbing it on their cheeks. Your yarns will start to ignite the projects stored in their heads, the many colors will confuse them at first, but they will do a step back, clear their senses, shake the overload off, and make the final decision. The purchase will be made and you just sent home an over-joyed, tickled pink customer. Kind of like buying a new puppy.
> Your store is a great addition to your community.
> Thanks for the picture. TL


Wouldn't be fun to visit this place? Lot of enjoyment right there.
Gali I am glad you are back. I have missed you!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Gali, so nice to see you. How have you been?


I've been good. thank you, and you? I just love to see pics of your shop. To most it looks like a playground of yarn and fun, but I know you work hard...very hard as a matter of fact. I hope the knitters in your community appreciate all that you do to bring them the opportunity to shop for their yarn in real time, and to have someone with your background to assist them. 
Nice to talk to you too. 
I've been busy with life, had a couple root canals last month. That set me back a few weeks. Antibiotics for sinus and pain meds for the discomfort. Crowns in a couple weeks. DH has been in and out of the state on different jobs so I need to pull double duty. Now Sept. 10th the gal I ride bikes with, her and her DH are going to Colorado camping and hunting, so I will be taking care of their farm and animals for about 12 days. Just livin' the life :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wouldn't be fun to visit this place? Lot of enjoyment right there.
> Gali I am glad you are back. I have missed you!


I've missed you too CB, 
Yes it would be great to visit WCK's store. We need to put it on the bucket list, and follow thru before we kick it.  
I haven't caught up on the goings on of D&P, but see you are having septic problems. Sorry about that. It sure effects all that you do around the house. What a pain it has to be. Hope your household is back to normal soon. 
I talk to yarnlady (PM's) once in awhile about Big Brother show. We are disgusted with ourselves for watching such a screwy show, but for some reason we can't tear ourselves away from it. HAHAHA...I think one would call us Big Brother addicts. I can add that to my addictions....chocolate, yarn and cream cheese.

Talk Later...past my bedtime
:-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh! How lovely! Now that my new needles have arrived maybe you could help me with yarn & a new pattern for a shawl. I have money left from the gift card. Make the shawl pattern simple please.
> 
> Here are the needles a gift from Lovethelake


Oh Jane.....Lovely!!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh! How lovely! Now that my new needles have arrived maybe you could help me with yarn & a new pattern for a shawl. I have money left from the gift card. Make the shawl pattern simple please.
> 
> Here are the needles a gift from Lovethelake


They are wonderful! Enjoy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Everyone, I am still unpacking and doing a lot. I am here a little and hopefully more soon.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I've missed you too CB,
> Yes it would be great to visit WCK's store. We need to put it on the bucket list, and follow thru before we kick it.
> I haven't caught up on the goings on of D&P, but see you are having septic problems. Sorry about that. It sure effects all that you do around the house. What a pain it has to be. Hope your household is back to normal soon.
> I talk to yarnlady (PM's) once in awhile about Big Brother show. We are disgusted with ourselves for watching such a screwy show, but for some reason we can't tear ourselves away from it. HAHAHA...I think one would call us Big Brother addicts. I can add that to my addictions....chocolate, yarn and cream cheese.
> ...


ROAD TRIP


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Everyone, I am still unpacking and doing a lot. I am here a little and hopefully more soon.


I can empathize. I've been shifting all my stashes to make room for Noah coming home for a while. He's got to be able to get to his room at least.

Weebee...congrats on your ribbon. Nothing to be disappointed about. You did good! The afghan is beautiful and I'm glad your work was recognized.

Love your new needle set, Janie. What pattern did you choose for the shawl?

Gali, good to see you here.

Catch you all later.

Thump


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to bed early . We are suppose to leave for vacation at 7 in the morning. I love y'all and will check in when I can. I will be thinking of you. Take care! 
xx &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> ROAD TRIP


Wait until I get back from vacation. I want to go too. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh! How lovely! Now that my new needles have arrived maybe you could help me with yarn & a new pattern for a shawl. I have money left from the gift card. Make the shawl pattern simple please.
> 
> Here are the needles a gift from Lovethelake


Wow they`re so gorgeous. No wonder you enjoy knitting with them so much.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Everyone, I am still unpacking and doing a lot. I am here a little and hopefully more soon.


I`m so glad you`re back with us Lucy. 
I bet you were glad to sit down and rest while chatting with us huh.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to bed early . We are suppose to leave for vacation at 7 in the morning. I love y'all and will check in when I can. I will be thinking of you. Take care!
> xx ♥


Bon Voyage and Happy Trails Bumpy. See you when you get back 
♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just was notified the hurricane is headed over our Florida home so pray we will have the house when we arrive as DONT have insurance as was too expensive. The place is nearly 40 years old so we thought ins was too much for the old unit.
> 
> All windows covered & nothing left outside so maybe we will be OK.


Janie, fear not dear lady. As I type this - the Tropical Storm Erica has been downgraded, and will likely fizzle out completely by the weekend.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-28/tropical-storm-erika-may-weaken-or-collapse-saturday-nhc-says


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

As you all know I love my yarns. My faves being Caron Simply Soft and Red Heart With Love range, and Vanna`s Choice (Lion Brand). With baby yarns, my fave brand is Bernat.
I`ve never been much of a fan of the multicolored yarn (I forget the term for it. Eclackted or something like that). I did use camouflage yarn for my sons afghan last year. Other than that, I don`t really care for it. Maybe it`s my eyes, as I don`t see all that well in the evenings. I`ve seen finished projects of that multi coloured yarn and they look so gorgeous, but I don`t think they`d go all that well with cable knitting in my opinion - which is one of my fave styles of knitting.
I will overcome my fear of knitting it one day. Would like to knit me a chunky cardigan with it probably after Christmas.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> As you all know I love my yarns. My faves being Caron Simply Soft and Red Heart With Love range, and Vanna`s Choice (Lion Brand). With baby yarns, my fave brand is Bernat.
> I`ve never been much of a fan of the multicolored yarn (I forget the term for it. Eclackted or something like that). I did use camouflage yarn for my sons afghan last year. Other than that, I don`t really care for it. Maybe it`s my eyes, as I don`t see all that well in the evenings. I`ve seen finished projects of that multi coloured yarn and they look so gorgeous, but I don`t think they`d go all that well with cable knitting in my opinion - which is one of my fave styles of knitting.
> I will overcome my fear of knitting it one day. Would like to knit me a chunky cardigan with it probably after Christmas.


I know what you mean. Personally, I prefer to use solid or almost solid yarns for items with pretty designs so that they can be seen. But for simpler things, I do like the variegated yarns to show off their pretty colors.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so glad you`re back with us Lucy.
> I bet you were glad to sit down and rest while chatting with us huh.


Yes!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I love the smell of wood burning fires Janie.


Me too, Wendy. About 20 years ago DH converted our wood burning fireplace to gas logs for ease of use. It is pleasant, but not nearly as warm and it doesn't smell as good,


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too, Wendy. About 20 years ago DH converted our wood burning fireplace to gas logs for ease of use. It is pleasant, but not nearly as warm and it doesn't smell as good,


We just put in gas in the new house. We had a great fireplace in our other house. It gave off a lot of heat, however, it created thick dust everywhere in the house, had to be cleaned, made a mess. Now that we are older, we appreciate less work. Also, we split our own logs. No more of that for us.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm sorry your beautiful afghan didn't get more but I've learned the judges only give their friends the top ribbons. I took a flawless reversible jacket to our county fair several years ago & it wasn't even recognized with anything. When I picked it up one of the ladies said it was nice but no one knew who you were! I "never" took anything to the fair again & DH & I usually don't attend the county fair. We did attend the State Fair this year on $2.00 Tuesday this year, but I didn't go into the craft area. Such a shame.


I went to the state fair this year and visited the Women's Building where they display quilts and knitted/crocheted items. I often think the judges don't have much background in the crafts displayed. Color choices seem to be their area of expertise. Who are these judges? I see complex projects beautifully executed receiving no recognition and simple projects awarded ribbons. Maybe it comes down to luck. Who knows? I can't make any sense of the choices sometimes.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A new bridge sounds like a good idea Yarnie. If they want to use your land, they should move your shrubs for you or give you replacements when the work is done.
> 
> Your heart is always in the right place, but good to know your knitted hearts are too.
> 
> I've been unpacking boxes all week, now have to get the yarn on the shelves and move things around so everything has a home. It's like an obstacle course right now :roll:


Wow! Look at all that lovely yarn.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the beautiful message CB.


Agree. That is a comforting psalm. Thanks CB.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> one of your favourites CB
> 
> http://www.faithtap.com/3940/martin-hurkens-stops-everyone-in-their-tracks-with-beautiful-singing/?v=1


Wasn't it interesting to see how the listeners received the blessing of his voice and message? Some were overcome with emotion, but one dark haired lady had a look of dislike or discomfort on her face. I wonder what country this occurred in? The vocalist had a slight accent. Maybe Norwegian? The money appeared to be Euros. He had a gorgeous voice. I'd have loved to be there in person.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just was notified the hurricane is headed over our Florida home so pray we will have the house when we arrive as DONT have insurance as was too expensive. The place is nearly 40 years old so we thought ins was too much for the old unit.
> 
> All windows covered & nothing left outside so maybe we will be OK.


Are you on the west coast, Janie? The route they showed this morning was west of Longboat Key where we head in about 3 weeks. I know what you mean about the insurance in Florida. My in-laws lived there and it was outrageous if you could get it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A new bridge sounds like a good idea Yarnie. If they want to use your land, they should move your shrubs for you or give you replacements when the work is done.
> 
> Your heart is always in the right place, but good to know your knitted hearts are too.
> 
> I've been unpacking boxes all week, now have to get the yarn on the shelves and move things around so everything has a home. It's like an obstacle course right now :roll:


Ah but such a nice obstacle course. It's a touchie feelie place I would be rolling on the floors.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I do too. Loved it when we had a wood burning stove. So cozy and warm, but it is messy. Even the ceiling needed to be washed in the spring.


Hi sweet lady glad you could drop by, miss you.

I too loved wood burning stove. But it had to be removed when insurance went through the roof or should I say stove. Seem not every one knew how to use wood stoves and lots of fires so up went insurance and out came stove.

The fun part was getting permits from DNR to cut wood in certain areas. Hubby cut tree and sawed the logs. Son had sled to hall them out of woods. I carried the logs that were to big for sled. Really fun in winter when snow up to top of boots. But all tired when we got home and nice hot meal and rest with warm house.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> True
> 
> Don't you just find it appalling about how the mainstream media is talking about the TV people being murdered? I mean George Zimmerman was a 'white Hispanic' but the guy that murdered that white woman and white cameraman is never identified as a Black Gay murderer.


more then appallling down right nasty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Grandma is a very wise woman
> 
> http://www.upmoments.com/she-tells-her-grandma-that-shes-just-been-cheated-on/


Yes , Grandma is a wise women.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI4NhOtCjlA
> 
> Dr Ben Carson proves how smart he really is two years ago. Sadly, for our country, he was right.
> 
> You only need to listen to the first few minutes


I am glad that others are starting to see what I have seen all a long. want him for our President. He is so much better then what I have seen. Been for him since he first announce running for President. Listen before that to a lot that he had to say.

You do know the left have down graded him to the point that one would think they may be racist.Where did I hear that before. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They say heating with wood "warms you twice." First when you cut the wood, second when you burn it.
> 
> Looks like we will be returning to summer. Highs in the 80's for all of next week. We will be going to Brewer games on Tuesday and Wednesday. 'm glad our seats are n the nosebleed area so we should have a breeze. No AC even if the roof is closed.


Yes isn't it funny that heat always returns at beginning of school year.

Oh have fun Joey are grands going too? Why is it called the nosebleed area?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh! How lovely! Now that my new needles have arrived maybe you could help me with yarn & a new pattern for a shawl. I have money left from the gift card. Make the shawl pattern simple please.
> 
> Here are the needles a gift from Lovethelake


Ah that is great Jayne sure you will find just the right pattern.

Know insurance is high in Fla. After last bad storm when Dad lived down there insurance sky rocketed. Hope your home is safe for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you dig up the Bridal Wreath before those men run over it? You know they will kill it just like the power company ran over my flower pots when they were getting the pool un -electrified. :shock:


CB they have to replace everthing they take out of property. I mean everything. even picket fence. So not to worry. 
Your power company is like ours up here pick up a bit but not all of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I've missed you too CB,
> Yes it would be great to visit WCK's store. We need to put it on the bucket list, and follow thru before we kick it.
> I haven't caught up on the goings on of D&P, but see you are having septic problems. Sorry about that. It sure effects all that you do around the house. What a pain it has to be. Hope your household is back to normal soon.
> I talk to yarnlady (PM's) once in awhile about Big Brother show. We are disgusted with ourselves for watching such a screwy show, but for some reason we can't tear ourselves away from it. HAHAHA...I think one would call us Big Brother addicts. I can add that to my addictions....chocolate, yarn and cream cheese.
> ...


Did you see the nut jobs are afraid to get blood on their hands getting rid of Vanessa. Gee what dim wits Vanessa is playing them. The twins , and the one twin that is all for whats his face, I want someone to cut his hair and beard.

Who every win and gets back in the house I hope they take the four of them out. Although I must say Vanessa is good at what she is doing.

You all may wonder why we are so into Big Brother cause we can be. We both have said no watching this year, but as you can see I can't stop myself. Every year a bunch of characters and really think it is because you do not know what they will do next.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper have you chosen a color of yarn for baby yet? 

Or are you still undesided yet? How are things going?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well CB will be adding to book now can't remember is it page 3000 or 3,500?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now to accomplish nothing. I really have refined it to an art. Nothing I mean.

Oh Oh forgot to ask. KC do you can salsa? Want to know if I can freeze it. Got some nice tomotae's last week at farmers market.

Son should be home from China soon and he gave me a good recipe to make it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh! How lovely! Now that my new needles have arrived maybe you could help me with yarn & a new pattern for a shawl. I have money left from the gift card. Make the shawl pattern simple please.
> 
> Here are the needles a gift from Lovethelake


Beautiful set of needles. You'll enjoy them for a long time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to bed early . We are suppose to leave for vacation at 7 in the morning. I love y'all and will check in when I can. I will be thinking of you. Take care!
> xx ♥


Where are you going CB? Keep us informed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning Yarnie an KC. Hope you've both had a great start to the day. It is a wonderful rainy day here, we had a little bit yesterday and it should rain steadily for most of the weekend!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh! How lovely! Now that my new needles have arrived maybe you could help me with yarn & a new pattern for a shawl. I have money left from the gift card. Make the shawl pattern simple please.
> 
> Here are the needles a gift from Lovethelake


Your needles are gorgeous Janie! such a wonderful gift from a good friend. I'll take a look through some patterns and send you an email tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just was notified the hurricane is headed over our Florida home so pray we will have the house when we arrive as DONT have insurance as was too expensive. The place is nearly 40 years old so we thought ins was too much for the old unit.
> 
> All windows covered & nothing left outside so maybe we will be OK.


I heard the storm isn't as strong now; prayers that everyone be safe and the homes protected.

I know what you mean about the insurance. We didn't take earthquake insurance here either. It would have almost tripled the premium and the deductible is $10,000


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not disappointed in you Webee. You are the best! We all know that!


 :thumbup: That we do!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

All the talk of wood stoves and fireplaces got me thinking about one of the couples we met at the breakfast table when we stayed at a B&B near Gettysburg. They were from Maryland and had an old (1700's era) farm house. She said she recently took a class in hearth cooking. I didn't know anyone voluntarily did that except in living museums, she baked bread and cakes in a spyder pot and cooks over an open fire. I did some of that outdoors when I was a Girl Scout leader, but I wouldn't want to do it indoors in a house that is probably not air conditioned due to it's age. 

I prefer knitting. I just frogged my newest project, the open work cardigan (I posted a picture from the pattern. I think my yarn may be lighter in weight than the one used in the pattern. I had completed the left front. Luckily, I have a purchased cardigan of the same style. So, I lay the knitted one on top to check it out. It was close, but not as generous in size ( more shorter than in the width. I am going to make it in a larger size. I will restart it on our drive to Florida in three weeks. The yarn is cotton, so it will be less hot to work with than wool. 

I just love many of the patterns in my latest purchase ( I rarely buy a book of patterns). It came from KnitPicks this week. It is called Perfectly Feminine Knits by Lene Holme Samsbe. I ordered some wool in a cranberry color to make a poncho. I think that I will start it today. I am disgusted to lose all the time on the cardigan (and I did swatch), but I am glad the pattern is easy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I've been good. thank you, and you? I just love to see pics of your shop. To most it looks like a playground of yarn and fun, but I know you work hard...very hard as a matter of fact. I hope the knitters in your community appreciate all that you do to bring them the opportunity to shop for their yarn in real time, and to have someone with your background to assist them.
> Nice to talk to you too.
> I've been busy with life, had a couple root canals last month. That set me back a few weeks. Antibiotics for sinus and pain meds for the discomfort. Crowns in a couple weeks. DH has been in and out of the state on different jobs so I need to pull double duty. Now Sept. 10th the gal I ride bikes with, her and her DH are going to Colorado camping and hunting, so I will be taking care of their farm and animals for about 12 days. Just livin' the life :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


Dental work is no fun, but glad you've healed. You've had a busy summer and sounds like fall will continue from there. I know the animals can be a lot of work but have their rewards too. How is your cute little donkey doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Everyone, I am still unpacking and doing a lot. I am here a little and hopefully more soon.


Glad that you're settling in LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WCK

Sorry about your root canals. I had to have a root canal redo. They are rough.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to bed early . We are suppose to leave for vacation at 7 in the morning. I love y'all and will check in when I can. I will be thinking of you. Take care!
> xx ♥


Have a safe and wonderful trip with just enough adventure to make it interesting.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I know what you mean. Personally, I prefer to use solid or almost solid yarns for items with pretty designs so that they can be seen. But for simpler things, I do like the *variegated* yarns to show off their pretty colors.


Thanks for reminding me of the name LTL. 
Last week when Janie posted a pic of those beautiful Mary Jane slippers in variegated yarn made me more determined than ever to conquer my fear.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> As you all know I love my yarns. My faves being Caron Simply Soft and Red Heart With Love range, and Vanna`s Choice (Lion Brand). With baby yarns, my fave brand is Bernat.
> I`ve never been much of a fan of the multicolored yarn (I forget the term for it. Eclackted or something like that). I did use camouflage yarn for my sons afghan last year. Other than that, I don`t really care for it. Maybe it`s my eyes, as I don`t see all that well in the evenings. I`ve seen finished projects of that multi coloured yarn and they look so gorgeous, but I don`t think they`d go all that well with cable knitting in my opinion - which is one of my fave styles of knitting.
> I will overcome my fear of knitting it one day. Would like to knit me a chunky cardigan with it probably after Christmas.


You're right about losing the full effect of cables with varigated or painted yarns - especially if the colours are dark. But they can make beautiful projects when the colours are the main feature instead of stitch texture. A nice, warm cardi sounds like a nice project for yourself after so many projects for all the other special people in your life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too, Wendy. About 20 years ago DH converted our wood burning fireplace to gas logs for ease of use. It is pleasant, but not nearly as warm and it doesn't smell as good,


We converted our wood burning stove insert to a pellet stove a couple of years ago. It's much cleaner and less work and it heats better, but doesn't have the cosy atmosphere of burning logs. And it doesn't work when we lose power.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Wasn't it interesting to see how the listeners received the blessing of his voice and message? Some were overcome with emotion, but one dark haired lady had a look of dislike or discomfort on her face. I wonder what country this occurred in? The vocalist had a slight accent. Maybe Norwegian? The money appeared to be Euros. He had a gorgeous voice. I'd have loved to be there in person.


He's from the Netherlands KC.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This would look gorgeous in the variegated yarn
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L50049.html?utm_source=bronto;utm_medium=email;utm_term=Knit%20Grandstand%20Cowl;utm_content=Introducing%20Lion%27s%20Pride%C2%AE%20Woolspun%C2%AE%20Prints%20%26%20Mixes%21;utm_campaign=Weekly%20Stitch%2008282015;ss=


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK
> 
> Sorry about your root canals. I had to have a root canal redo. They are rough.


I'm lucky enough to escape root canals LL, it was Gali who had the dental work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm lucky enough to escape root canals LL, it was Gali who had the dental work.


Opps. Gali - the message is to you. Sorry WCK. Your are so lucky not to go through that. Thanks for the correction. I am loosing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The righter village Of news I see fit, or fit to see.

Hey when you need to know I know what is needed to know.

Aswering mail

No she is not selling Herb. Do you not understand she is married to him. She does not want to sell him and have to break in two 20 year old's to replace him.


I know I know The updo's that Lucky of Loo is doing is to high. She got a look at the former high do's of women who runs around town.

No you will not be allowed to squirrel all the bowling balls away for the Fall fest ta bowls this year. Last year was enough. I mean your throwing to the left was bad enough. Plus all the ones that did not have bowling balls were throwing anything they could find just to win. Sorry Wee Caught Kool . Hope your on the mend. I can't bellieve Jay her way threw that glass bowl and hit you in the head.


New's. Senior center photos to be taken next month. Sorry only 2 days away. But am sure Lucky Loo will get to the hair doo's as soon as she gets her house in order. Look at it this way we all still look the same. Well some of us.

Also Lucky Loo has invited everyone to her new digs. No not the house the back yard. Needs to spruce up the yard. Bring shovels and tea wine from We of Bee's shop. Your going to need it believe me.

I see Galgirl has open a house of everything you thought you needed but could not find. She has a bit of a problem keeping stock on shelf full. I mean really do you all have to have the same thing at the same time. Big thing this week weed wacker's . Stop it you know who you are.Hint here Knot's Crazy, they are meant for weeds not for left over's . If I drift to much get over it.

Joey your Moma is getting ready for tax season. Seem everyone in Villiage is complaining about fall clean up,our Karveer is busy with quilts and his puppy. So get out your rakes. Why because taxes are going sky high. I mean really two dollars this year. It's hard to argue with the Mayor of Taxes of town that is right . We are always right.

Bump her Kins has closed Ice Cream palor, candy store, and Gym. She is out of town causing who knows what on vaction. Her new book will be out next year. Call " I can't believe what I have done while I just try to be normal. "Good title don't ya think.

Thumb you has open the dress shoppee. Will we ever get pass the Shopee now. Latest fashion Large flowing dresses. Seem the gym work out this year, combine with the cold winter has cause a weight problem. Plus it didn't help when Bump Her Kins had a septic problem. Noses plugs sold out at Gal Girls store. 

We Of Best entered country fair. Seem blind judges couldn't feel right. So We OF Best came back to Tea Shoppee and has produce new tea wine named " Can't we just get it Right" for fall. Like the name "Right" always right.

Love the Lock's is busy's shearing sheep. My gosh did you see what she did to all the dogs in village. Forgot her glasses again.But must say they had to feel a bit cooler with the hot weather down south of village.

Do hope pupppy is feeling better.

Knot Nuts has new can goods and Herb's for sale( hope the it that wants Herb does not show up).She has been drying canning and knitting. Wants to say sorry about the yarn in the can goods. But does make a pretty looking jar. Have problem with Herb's though does not add favor to the cooking.

Wow Chatty Knitty is now getting new fall yarns in. She has a come and sit and knit and feel and roll in yarn day every Wed. Some are tangled up in the whole thing.

Jay her Way will be doing yarn bombs at Fall fest ta bowls this year she is into needles right now. But really practicing on person who happen to walk by is a no no.

So Of Low has open a new Candy Shopee All the candy that makes stretchie pants needed. Wow the gum balls are tuff. Pull my set of pearly white teeth out. She will be doing Taffy pull at Fest ta bowls this year. Lets see who can pull this off.
Bump her Kins is to busy writing her book. Heard there will be a second one coming out this winter Book I mean. "How to look crazy when you think your not". Any way she is closing Candy store emporium (hate that word).

Bon Bon's new Ice Palor ( yeah a word I do not have to look up) . Again Bumper her Kins does not have time for this and being a famous author. Seems Bon Bon's new favor this week Is Bon Bon's steals a deal. 

Must ask Bon Bon to return red wig to you know who. It does not look good on you. Sorry but any one who has to dee sky's herself so as not to be caught ice cream handed . Wonder where she got all the ice of cream. She doesn't even own a cow. 

Now on to news about Fall Fest a ha Bowl. Art of Barns will be having an exhibit in her barn . It will be of all the art produce in this town. Oh my gosh she doesn't know what she is getting into. I mean really what some call art.

Well lets put it this way . Icecream Dribble, Stretch of Pants, Yarn bomb barn, Tools of Weeds, Afgan Wrap Around, Doggie Doo, Floor Yarn, Candy splat. And on and on it goes.

My favor is Crayon Village of the Right. I think the Mayor Joey your Moma had help. 
Vote for the best one. 

We of Bee's will have her famous tea to sell. Don't fall over". Get it "Fall".

Also new game Pin the Tailie on the Donkey. There will be serveral donkey's to pin it on.

Also cake contest. The one who uses the most Cream Cheese is the winner.

Please inform editor if any new games. I am game for any game that can be gamed.

Also will have a big bon fire(not not that Bon in middle of town. Have green wood and can't use it in wood stove as had a bit of a burning in back of shopee . Ha ha I can do the Shoppe thing too.

Am off now, have to do something constructive here.

Photo ops by villiage photo op ter to follow if you can follow.

So what do you think of news only nice answers will be printed. Last time it got a bit nasty. I mean really you think you can do better. Try it once and I will cuff you up side the head. Oh my gosh staging a protest because I forgot to post your news. About so and so husband wearing stretchy pants running around village yelling words I can not repeat. O.k. I will repeat Racist. Because I would not post your news of stretchy pants on sale on left dishiee of village. Don't care if they were half price. your stitching was a bit off. Leaving right leg off is just racist. 

Off now hope all have a fun day. See you all at the fest a bowl. 

Forgot to mention band practice at senior center. This time bring instrutments. It's not a hummmm along ladies of the Right.

Stop laughing I can hear you. This paper is important,I mean what would you do with out my nonsense. Ah don't care I am right I am always right.

Correction made at least what I think needs correction.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry did not response to morning all. busy with the news don't ya know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry did not response to morning all. busy with the news don't ya know.


You are so funny! Yes, all are invited to eat and drink - not work - all fun unside!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did news letter to fast and had to add what I left out or to many words sorry about that in a hurry here to do nothing.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thumper have you chosen a color of yarn for baby yet?
> 
> Or are you still undesided yet? How are things going?


Purple is going to be her color. I found some yarn this morning that I will use for her baby blanket.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL Yarny.
I love your newsletters, they make my day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Someone on another site posted this video to me. It`s fantastic. It`s a bunch of Navy guys doing the Jersey Boys musical.
I was listening to it while hanging out my fall/winter sheets on the washing line...ironically the fabric is called jersey knit LOL. And I was singing along to it through my wireless headphones. 
Another irony is the reversible pillowcases I made last year has a Navy emblem on there. I lost one pillowcase, and so made two pillowcases with extra fabric that I had.
http://biggeekdad.com/2015/08/us-navy-jersey-boys/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry did not response to morning all. busy with the news don't ya know.


You are such an excellent reporter of Denim Country News! Thank you, hugs,


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just was notified the hurricane is headed over our Florida home so pray we will have the house when we arrive as DONT have insurance as was too expensive. The place is nearly 40 years old so we thought ins was too much for the old unit.
> 
> All windows covered & nothing left outside so maybe we will be OK.


Janie, I heard from friends still in Florida, that the hurricane has been downgraded to a tropical depression. They are reporting that there will be a lot of rain when it hits land, but the power from the winds won't be an issue. If your place is not in a flood zone, you should be okay.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not disappointed in you Webee. You are the best! We all know that!


X2. We're just disappointed that you didn't get 1st, never in you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:lol: :thumbup: Yeah Yarnie! What a great treat to come home to a special edition of the Righter's Village News. Now I'm caught up with all there is to know and who knows it. Photos to follow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's been an exciting summer in the Righter's Village and now it's time to preparae for the fall fes ter vale....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A little helper for our worthy Righter's Village News editor


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janie - I sent you an email with some shawl patterns that you might like.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh Our number one photo photo ap ter came through agin. Good to start the day laughing. 

Where do you find all of these?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A Blessed morning to all. Suppose to warm up this week Joey it better. Back to summer clothes.

Jokim I forgot you in the news letter forgive me, but thinking of you every day.

Solo keep forgetting to ask. Did you get any camping in this summer? How about Kayaking? Hope you were able too.


Sun out here dreary last few days. 

Glad you found the color you want for baby blanket Thumper. Hope you will post it when done.

Hope a quite day today.

Oldest here for a visit, funny how that work out just made chocolate chip cookies last night they were still hot when he got here. Took some home with him. Has to eat them before GD got home from work as he doesn't want to hurt her feelings with glutin free food is what she has to eat.

Hoping youngest son makes it home from China soon. Worry about him as to where this world is going. Has to go there once or twice a month.

Life is quit here for today.

Hope you all are staying out of trouble well most of you.

God Bless


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A Blessed morning to all. Suppose to warm up this week Joey it better. Back to summer clothes.
> 
> Jokim I forgot you in the news letter forgive me, but thinking of you every day.
> 
> ...


Good morning Yarnlady. Hope you have a great day. Yes, warm this week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> A Blessed morning to all. Suppose to warm up this week Joey it better. Back to summer clothes.
> 
> Jokim I forgot you in the news letter forgive me, but thinking of you every day.
> 
> ...


Fresh chocolate chip cookies! save one for me please. Nice treat for DS#1 and hopefully DS#2 is back from China and stops in a for visit soon.

The sun peaked out a few times today, but we are still getting some rain showers -- and we are so grateful; I didn't hear a single complaint from anyone about the rain. Could do with a little less wind.

Hope everyone had a wonderful day. We're having ribs for dinner tonight. Can't believe tomorrow is the last day of Aug.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning Yarnlady. Hope you have a great day. Yes, warm this week.


Hope you had a good weekend too LL. Pace yourself with those boxes and share a cookie with Yarnie and me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Amazing how much authority the EPA has taken upon itself - it can even override the state's authority and fine a landowner for putting a stock pond on his own land - all without ever saying how the Clean Water Act has been violated. Government bureaucracy run amok!

http://watchdog.org/235785/epa-lawsuit-pond-fines/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a good weekend too LL. Pace yourself with those boxes and share a cookie with Yarnie and me.


I think I have done what I can do with the boxes - now my husband must join in an help make decsions. Boxes of books are upsetting me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he didn't say mommy may I, to the feds before constructing the pond.


Your right about that. My gosh can't believe he did that built a nice pond for all to enjoy he should of at least polluted it. I mean really never have something clean. Look what our goverment did. He should follow suit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he didn't say mommy may I, to the feds before constructing the pond.


growth of the nanny state


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I think I have done what I can do with the boxes - now my husband must join in an help make decsions. Boxes of books are upsetting me.


Hope that sharing the workload is less upsetting LL. Maybe some boxes can be put away for a while and dealt with later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> growth of the nanny state


yes that's about it perfect .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm checking back in. We're having some work done in the kitchen, and it's disrupted life as we know it! Also working seriously to get Abigail's blanket finished. It was off the needles, and I saw that it wasn't quite long enough and ends were curling in spite of garter border. So I've lengthed one end, and today I'll lengthen the other. Then weave ends, wash, and deliver on Friday I hope!

I don't even have time to read today - going to the dentist in a while and the kitchen work begins any minute. Have to get coffee made and a little breakfast before it starts. I'll tell you all about it when it's finished. 

Take care everybody! You're on my mind - miss you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm checking back in. We're having some work done in the kitchen, and it's disrupted life as we know it! Also working seriously to get Abigail's blanket finished. It was off the needles, and I saw that it wasn't quite long enough and ends were curling in spite of garter border. So I've lengthed one end, and today I'll lengthen the other. Then weave ends, wash, and deliver on Friday I hope!
> 
> I don't even have time to read today - going to the dentist in a while and the kitchen work begins any minute. Have to get coffee made and a little breakfast before it starts. I'll tell you all about it when it's finished.
> 
> Take care everybody! You're on my mind - miss you.


Good to hear from you Bonnie. Hope you have a good day despite the dentist. Will you take a pic of Abigail's blanket? Would love to see it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to hear from you Bonnie. Hope you have a good day despite the dentist. Will you take a pic of Abigail's blanket? Would love to see it.


Thanks, WCK! Dentist was fine.

I saw that you got a huge supply of yarn in. Does someone help you sort it all, or do you do it yourself.

Yes, I will definitely post a picture of the blanket. I have goals for each day in order to finish it by Friday when I go up there.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear Friends,

My little four legged guy is not getting better. Damn him........he looks and acts so normally. He even put on a few pounds. Tomorrow he will get an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. I just want answers. I know that I have no control over the facts, but they would be a lot easier to deal with than what I have come up with.

My Catholic upbringing is on full power...A Rosary and a prayer to St. Francis.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My little four legged guy is not getting better. Damn him........he looks and acts so normally. He even put on a few pounds. Tomorrow he will get an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. I just want answers. I know that I have no control over the facts, but they would be a lot easier to deal with than what I have come up with.
> 
> My Catholic upbringing is on full power...A Rosary and a prayer to St. Francis.


LTL - I am praying for good health. Oh, how hard it is. I am so sorry.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My little four legged guy is not getting better. Damn him........he looks and acts so normally. He even put on a few pounds. Tomorrow he will get an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. I just want answers. I know that I have no control over the facts, but they would be a lot easier to deal with than what I have come up with.
> 
> My Catholic upbringing is on full power...A Rosary and a prayer to St. Francis.


A prayer from me to St. Francis for your little guy, too, lovethelake.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My little four legged guy is not getting better. Damn him........he looks and acts so normally. He even put on a few pounds. Tomorrow he will get an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. I just want answers. I know that I have no control over the facts, but they would be a lot easier to deal with than what I have come up with.
> 
> My Catholic upbringing is on full power...A Rosary and a prayer to St. Francis.


My love and prayers to you and your little guy for a good outcome at the fur baby doctors tomorrow LTL.
What`s his name, so I know who to pray for?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My little four legged guy is not getting better. Damn him........he looks and acts so normally. He even put on a few pounds. Tomorrow he will get an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. I just want answers. I know that I have no control over the facts, but they would be a lot easier to deal with than what I have come up with.
> 
> My Catholic upbringing is on full power...A Rosary and a prayer to St. Francis.


I'm so very sorry to hear that LTL; little Bandit is added to my prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My little four legged guy is not getting better. Damn him........he looks and acts so normally. He even put on a few pounds. Tomorrow he will get an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. I just want answers. I know that I have no control over the facts, but they would be a lot easier to deal with than what I have come up with.
> 
> My Catholic upbringing is on full power...A Rosary and a prayer to St. Francis.


Oh, no! I've missed so much and didn't know the little guy was sick. I'll pray for him, too. Poor puppy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A Blessed morning to all. Suppose to warm up this week Joey it better. Back to summer clothes.
> 
> Jokim I forgot you in the news letter forgive me, but thinking of you every day.
> 
> ...


The news is right on, as usual!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A little helper for our worthy Righter's Village News editor


Picture Perfect, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm lucky enough to escape root canals LL, it was Gali who had the dental work.


Oh, Gali - sorry you had to have them. I hope the dental work is behind you now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The righter village Of news I see fit, or fit to see.
> 
> Hey when you need to know I know what is needed to know.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I missed Jokim's visit - so hi, Jokim, if you're reading Denim!

I hope CB's having a wonderful vacation. She sure was looking forward to it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am glad that others are starting to see what I have seen all a long. want him for our President. He is so much better then what I have seen. Been for him since he first announce running for President. Listen before that to a lot that he had to say.
> 
> You do know the left have down graded him to the point that one would think they may be racist.Where did I hear that before. :shock:


I just saw today that a new poll in Iowa has Trump at 23% and Carson right there with him at 23%.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK! Dentist was fine.
> 
> I saw that you got a huge supply of yarn in. Does someone help you sort it all, or do you do it yourself.
> 
> Yes, I will definitely post a picture of the blanket. I have goals for each day in order to finish it by Friday when I go up there.


Looking forward to seeing the blanket. Is this the GD that is starting college this year? It will be nice for her to have a cosy reminder of home.

The yarn order has to be checked off against the original order and the invoice to make sure everything is ok so I have to do that part myself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Looking forward to seeing the blanket. Is this the GD that is starting college this year? It will be nice for her to have a cosy reminder of home.
> 
> The yarn order has to be checked off against the original order and the invoice to make sure everything is ok so I have to do that part myself.


Big job? It looked like a lot of yarn. It must be fun to see all the new colors.

Forgot to answer your question - yes, she's the one. I hope to see her this weekend. She's living at school, but it's close to home. Her job is close to home, too, so she usually pops in before or after work to say hi. When the workload - I mean study load - increases, they may not see her as often.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

an amazing performance

http://www.newslinq.com/us-navy-presidential-ceremonial-honor-guard/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Just dropping by to say and to say that I haven't forgotten my great friends on this thread. Hope you are all well and see you later this month. Has been a very busy summer.&#9829; 
Love you all!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just dropping by to say and to say that I haven't forgotten my great friends on this thread. Hope you are all well and see you later this month. Has been a very busy summer.♥
> Love you all!


It's good to see you! I hope all is well with you. I've been gone, too - just busy. So much for the lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer, right?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Janie - I sent you an email with some shawl patterns that you might like.


Yes, thanks but I won't download them until I. At the library in order to print them as my printer doesn't print anymore so IPAD is all I have & I don't have Internet at home as SIL went with another company & he didn't get the Jet Pak or whatever the Co had so I must go where I get free internet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My little four legged guy is not getting better. Damn him........he looks and acts so normally. He even put on a few pounds. Tomorrow he will get an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. I just want answers. I know that I have no control over the facts, but they would be a lot easier to deal with than what I have come up with.
> 
> My Catholic upbringing is on full power...A Rosary and a prayer to St. Francis.


Oh, LTL, I'm sorry about your fur baby of course I'll include him in my prayers as we love them dearly. I'm not Catholic, but the same God hears our prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie, I heard from friends still in Florida, that the hurricane has been downgraded to a tropical depression. They are reporting that there will be a lot of rain when it hits land, but the power from the winds won't be an issue. If your place is not in a flood zone, you should be okay.


No, we aren't in a flood zone thank goodness & about 10 miles from the gulf as the crow flies. Have friends looking after place & said so wind or water damage to our area. Thank goodness.

We do get a constant breeze from the gulf as we are East of the gulf so we get benefits without being too close to the water.

God is good as we don't have insurance only liability in case someone falls, but nothing on structure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Amazing how much authority the EPA has taken upon itself - it can even override the state's authority and fine a landowner for putting a stock pond on his own land - all without ever saying how the Clean Water Act has been violated. Government bureaucracy run amok!
> 
> http://watchdog.org/235785/epa-lawsuit-pond-fines/


It would appear that the EPA intends to claim a right to all the water in the US. It's definitely time to cut their authority.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I think I have done what I can do with the boxes - now my husband must join in an help make decsions. Boxes of books are upsetting me.


LL - put the boxes of books aside. No need to get upset about them. If Mr. LL can't help then just leave them until he has the time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My little four legged guy is not getting better. Damn him........he looks and acts so normally. He even put on a few pounds. Tomorrow he will get an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. I just want answers. I know that I have no control over the facts, but they would be a lot easier to deal with than what I have come up with.
> 
> My Catholic upbringing is on full power...A Rosary and a prayer to St. Francis.


I'm so sorry to hear that LTL. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, LTL, I'm sorry about your fur baby of course I'll include him in my prayers as we love them dearly. I'm not Catholic, but the same God hears our prayers. Hugs.


Janie, I love the way you said that - "the same God hears our prayers." So true.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Just dropping by to say and to say that I haven't forgotten my great friends on this thread. Hope you are all well and see you later this month. Has been a very busy summer.♥
> Love you all!


Thanks for stopping in. Look forward to chatting when your settled back at home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, thanks but I won't download them until I. At the library in order to print them as my printer doesn't print anymore so IPAD is all I have & I don't have Internet at home as SIL went with another company & he didn't get the Jet Pak or whatever the Co had so I must go where I get free internet.


 :thumbup: Let me know if you like one of them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is Bandit doing LTL?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is Bandit doing LTL?


I've been wondering the same thing. I hope you got good news, LTL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning Denim Country - hope everyone has a wonderful day. We've had a fair amount of rain the past few days and it's raining again now. It's been such a blessing for the firefighters and the trees, plants and grass are freshening up. But it's been a bit of a mixed blessing because of very high winds.

The Vancouver area on the mainland saw a lot of damage from high winds - loss of power (some for more than 24 hours), trees on houses and vehicles. We've lost power a few times over the past couple of days but only for 2 or 3 hours at a time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just dropping by to say and to say that I haven't forgotten my great friends on this thread. Hope you are all well and see you later this month. Has been a very busy summer.♥
> Love you all!


Have not forgotten you either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw today that a new poll in Iowa has Trump at 23% and Carson right there with him at 23%.


Saw that too Bon. So hoping that people will read more about Carson. Listen to him ect. He is a wise man and we need someone like him.

Also give back the Red Wig. You know whose going to get upset if you don't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh LTL had thing you are going through with Bandit. Hope Vet can offer something to help him.

Arm Wraps for you, and same for Bandit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to Amish farm and what a haul . Tomatoes, peppers, Califlower, broccoli, cabbage. they are so good. Like going to farmers market. Then to Amish store, bakery was not open. They have shops in their home, or out buildings. 
go there at least twice a year. 

Yesterday spent time ripping out hearts and starting over with head band. 

Hot hot hot here. Always seem to happen first week of start of school. Poor children whose schools do not have AC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Denim Country - hope everyone has a wonderful day. We've had a fair amount of rain the past few days and it's raining again now. It's been such a blessing for the firefighters and the trees, plants and grass are freshening up. But it's been a bit of a mixed blessing because of very high winds.
> 
> The Vancouver area on the mainland saw a lot of damage from high winds - loss of power (some for more than 24 hours), trees on houses and vehicles. We've lost power a few times over the past couple of days but only for 2 or 3 hours at a time.


Uh-oh. Losing power isn't good, but 2 or 3 hours is bearable. Is the loss just home or is it shop, too? On the bright side, there is no substitute for rain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw that too Bon. So hoping that people will read more about Carson. Listen to him ect. He is a wise man and we need someone like him.
> 
> Also give back the Red Wig. You know whose going to get upset if you don't.


If I must, I must. I will bow to your higher knowledge. Lady Clairol, here I come!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I went to Amish farm and what a haul . Tomatoes, peppers, Califlower, broccoli, cabbage. they are so good. Like going to farmers market. Then to Amish store, bakery was not open. They have shops in their home, or out buildings.
> go there at least twice a year.
> 
> Yesterday spent time ripping out hearts and starting over with head band.
> ...


Pretty day here, cool morning but hot later.

Whose hearts are you ripping out? (I've been watching too many vampire movies. Just kidding - don't like vampires. DH does.)

Good luck with it.

I don't know if I mentioned I thought I'd finished The Blanket. Off the needles! Celebrate!   

But wait! It looks too short! It IS too short! :shock: 

Also, the ends were curling in spite of garter border. So I reinserted the needle, and now I am adding to each end, hoping this will solve both problems. It worked on the first end, here's hoping for the second. I have to take this to her on Friday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Blanket is so heavy! I've made several blankets, and this has to be the heaviest, and they were all #4 weight. It seems the two dark ones were heavier than the others. Maybe they should label weights light and dark. Haha - can you tell I'm procrastinating? Shameless, I know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Pretty day here, cool morning but hot later.
> 
> Whose hearts are you ripping out? (I've been watching too many vampire movies. Just kidding - don't like vampires. DH does.)
> 
> ...


Oh I know you , it will be beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Denim Country - hope everyone has a wonderful day. We've had a fair amount of rain the past few days and it's raining again now. It's been such a blessing for the firefighters and the trees, plants and grass are freshening up. But it's been a bit of a mixed blessing because of very high winds.
> 
> The Vancouver area on the mainland saw a lot of damage from high winds - loss of power (some for more than 24 hours), trees on houses and vehicles. We've lost power a few times over the past couple of days but only for 2 or 3 hours at a time.


RAin that's nice to hear, lost of power not so much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I went to Amish farm and what a haul . Tomatoes, peppers, Califlower, broccoli, cabbage. they are so good. Like going to farmers market. Then to Amish store, bakery was not open. They have shops in their home, or out buildings.
> go there at least twice a year.
> 
> Yesterday spent time ripping out hearts and starting over with head band.
> ...


So shocked by the heart-ripping image that I forgot about your haul from the Amish store. I'll bet that was fun and now all the delicious fresh food!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A good day now on to something else instead of ripping my hearts out.

zig zag.

How is everyone doing?

Thumper are you as hot up their as we are.

Joey how are you doing ?

Solo how are you?


KC how are you doing ?

Bon your funny.

WCk hi did you have a good day?

Hey Gali did you see the drama tonight BB. I am still laughing about it. Had to love James and the art of messing up everthing he could.

Life is good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw that too Bon. So hoping that people will read more about Carson. Listen to him ect. He is a wise man and we need someone like him.
> 
> Also give back the Red Wig. You know whose going to get upset if you don't.


What are you going to do with the red wig Yarnie? You'd look cute with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What are you going to do with the red wig Yarnie? You'd look cute with it.


Oh you know I want to return it to it's rightful owner. Solo her way. I mean she look so good in it and shared it with the backwards lady.

But now that I see how good I look in it may have to keep it as the new do of do and get rid of the old do of do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you know I want to return it to it's rightful owner. Solo her way. I mean she look so good in it and shared it with the backwards lady.
> 
> But now that I see how good I look in it may have to keep it as the new do of do and get rid of the old do of do.


Solo would need 3 wigs for the 3 pups and then 1 for herself


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I went to Amish farm and what a haul . Tomatoes, peppers, Califlower, broccoli, cabbage. they are so good. Like going to farmers market. Then to Amish store, bakery was not open. They have shops in their home, or out buildings.
> go there at least twice a year.
> 
> Yesterday spent time ripping out hearts and starting over with head band.
> ...


Lucky you - so many fresh veggies. Too bad you missed out on the baked goods. Might need a trip to UBake, have you been there recently? I got lucky today too -- Annie brought me some red and yellow tomatoes and a cucumber from her garden.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Uh-oh. Losing power isn't good, but 2 or 3 hours is bearable. Is the loss just home or is it shop, too? On the bright side, there is no substitute for rain.


Downtown didn't lose power so that was good. Lots of rain today and it felt like fall. The grass is starting to show a few signs of turning green again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Pretty day here, cool morning but hot later.
> 
> Whose hearts are you ripping out? (I've been watching too many vampire movies. Just kidding - don't like vampires. DH does.)
> 
> ...


Ripping hearts is quite the visual. Our Yarnie would only rip in the nicest possible way :XD:

Glad your blanket fix is working out ok and you're on target for Fri.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:
 

> Solo would need 3 wigs for the 3 pups and then 1 for herself


Oh those are so cute she will just love them. I must borrow the bottom one for myself if she is willing.

Can use it for the days I want to stay out of site. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lucky you - so many fresh veggies. Too bad you missed out on the baked goods. Might need a trip to UBake, have you been there recently? I got lucky today too -- Annie brought me some red and yellow tomatoes and a cucumber from her garden.


Not been to UBake lately. Have to go there as they have a gulten free pizza thought GD may like it.

Oh a fest for you too. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am a rip roaring ripper I can rip so fast I am going to enter a ripping contest to see If I can get first place. 

Just think the prize will be all the ripping you want to do in your life time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> A good day now on to something else instead of ripping my hearts out.
> 
> zig zag.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the hearts Yarnie - they sounded so unique I was looking forward to seeing them. I love your boot cuffs, very pretty and still practical and the i-cord is a perfect touch.

I had a good day, lots of fun with the knitting group.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am a rip roaring ripper I can rip so fast I am going to enter a ripping contest to see If I can get first place.
> 
> Just think the prize will be all the ripping you want to do in your life time.


Then when you're done ripping, Bon will help you with the tangles -- she loves to untangle yarn


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about the hearts Yarnie - they sounded so unique I was looking forward to seeing them. I love your boot cuffs, very pretty and still practical and the i-cord is a perfect touch.
> 
> I had a good day, lots of fun with the knitting group.


Glad you like them.

Thats always nice when the day is a happy one.

Did you get all the new yarns check and put on shelfs?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Then when you're done ripping, Bon will help you with the tangles -- she loves to untangle yarn


Is Bon still tangling with yarn? She has to get rid of that tangles and start just ripping.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, maybe we should open an acupuncture clinic


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh those are so cute she will just love them. I must borrow the bottom one for myself if she is willing.
> 
> Can use it for the days I want to stay out of site. :roll:


Well some sites are further out of sight than they used to be :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, maybe we should open an acupuncture clinic


I am afraid I would have more punch then a cup sure. But now that depends on the person I want to punch her. Then maybe.

I had a blood letting Tues. They could not find my vein, I told them that is because my veins are not dumb they know when to hide.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


Well that is such a ripping good thing to know. You can never learn how to rip to much can one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo would need 3 wigs for the 3 pups and then 1 for herself


WCK - you crack me up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Downtown didn't lose power so that was good. Lots of rain today and it felt like fall. The grass is starting to show a few signs of turning green again.


I'm glad the shop didn't lose power. It would be hard to work with all that yarn in the heat.

Isn't that fall feeling great? It's energizing. I wilt in the heat. I take it your grass was suffering from heat and lack of water? Ours was brown from both. Now that we've had some nice rains, it's growing and getting green. Some of it is hopeless, I'm sure. I can't say it looks good. Only the trees still look good, and they are lush and green - very cool-looking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ripping hearts is quite the visual. Our Yarnie would only rip in the nicest possible way :XD:
> 
> Glad your blanket fix is working out ok and you're on target for Fri.


Thank you. So am I. I'm also going to take the yarn for GS's and make sure he still wants those colors. And I'm going to quiz the youngest two about colors for rocking chairs. I have the chairs, hope to start them soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Then when you're done ripping, Bon will help you with the tangles -- she loves to untangle yarn


Yes! I'm ready!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes! I'm ready!


Good we can practice our tangles and ripping together. We will be experts before we know it. :thumbup:

Oh your doing chairs again hope you will post picture when done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are having a great time. This happened yesterday . Not to me but someone else. Yikes http://www.facebook.com/WVLT8/photos/a.175488139468.121169.43730674468/10153587601859469/?type=1&pnref=story


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Is Bon still tangling with yarn? She has to get rid of that tangles and start just ripping.


speaking of ripping, I'm so terrible at fixing mistakes that I count every 20 stitches to make sure i haven't dropped one. 160 stitches to a row, 280some rows, and I did fine until binding off. Gee whiz - I kept messing up. thank goodness Abigail doesn't knit so maybe she won't notice.

I'll post a picture later tomorrow. There's a picture of her on my FB page if anyone's interested. Abigail and her boyfriend. They go to different colleges now, but just about two hours apart. I hope it isn't too hard on them. I hope hearts aren't broken.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, maybe we should open an acupuncture clinic


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good we can practice our tangles and ripping together. We will be experts before we know it. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh your doing chairs again hope you will post picture when done.


I'd love to practice together. As for the chairs, these are the last two. I've already done five, and the other kids are too big. I love to paint, but by the time I'm finished, I'll be tired of it again.

I hate the sanding, though. Does anyone on earth like sanding? Because I'll gladly trade untangling for some sanding. Eh? Anybody?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having a great time. This happened yesterday . Not to me but someone else. Yikes http://www.facebook.com/WVLT8/photos/a.175488139468.121169.43730674468/10153587601859469/?type=1&pnref=story


Your back! Just for a visit? I"m glad you're having fun. We'll have to get details when you get home.

Sure glad that you haven't had bears in your car. I hear they're terribly messy!

Have fun! Be good! Oh, never mind. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having a great time. This happened yesterday . Not to me but someone else. Yikes http://www.facebook.com/WVLT8/photos/a.175488139468.121169.43730674468/10153587601859469/?type=1&pnref=story


Nice purse at least Bear knows how to accessories. It always looks so much better when one has a fur coat on to have the right accessory's :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you like them.
> 
> Thats always nice when the day is a happy one.
> 
> Did you get all the new yarns check and put on shelfs?


Not yet, there were 8 more boxes came in Mon. afternoon and I was off yesterday, so back to unpacking boxes and having bags of yarn piled on floor today. But some customers love buying right out of the box


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am afraid I would have more punch then a cup sure. But now that depends on the person I want to punch her. Then maybe.
> 
> I had a blood letting Tues. They could not find my vein, I told them that is because my veins are not dumb they know when to hide.


My veins have the same problem and they hide well, the poor techs have to try hard to get blood out of me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. So am I. I'm also going to take the yarn for GS's and make sure he still wants those colors. And I'm going to quiz the youngest two about colors for rocking chairs. I have the chairs, hope to start them soon.


You've got your fall projects all lined up then - a new blanket and the last 2 rocking chairs?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not yet, there were 8 more boxes came in Mon. afternoon and I was off yesterday, so back to unpacking boxes and having bags of yarn piled on floor today. But some customers love buying right out of the box


Oh my your losing yarn before it's time . But what lovely piles they are.

Getting off , have to be up early as the town and county will have a couple of people here to tell us how they are going to rent our yard and how much they think they will pay us. That should be quit interesting. As husband is already to talk to them about what he thinks they should pay us. I am staying out of it. Just sit back and watch the games begin.
Nite WCK.

Miss all of the rest of you. Where the heck are the lot of you.
Please send pm's as required if you are lost or stolen. Give a hid de ho to let us know you are still kicking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having a great time. This happened yesterday . Not to me but someone else. Yikes http://www.facebook.com/WVLT8/photos/a.175488139468.121169.43730674468/10153587601859469/?type=1&pnref=story


Hi CB, glad you're having a great time minus the bears! That would be too much excitement. He looks pretty comfy in the driver's seat :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my your losing yarn before it's time . But what lovely piles they are.
> 
> Getting off , have to be up early as the town and county will have a couple of people here to tell us how they are going to rent our yard and how much they think they will pay us. That should be quit interesting. As husband is already to talk to them about what he thinks they should pay us. I am staying out of it. Just sit back and watch the games begin.
> Nite WCK.
> ...


Good night Yarnie. Good luck for DH and his negotiations tomorrow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice purse at least Bear knows how to accessories. It always looks so much better when one has a fur coat on to have the right accessory's :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got your fall projects all lined up then - a new blanket and the last 2 rocking chairs?


If I finish all that and it's still fall, it will be a speed record for me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my your losing yarn before it's time . But what lovely piles they are.
> 
> Getting off , have to be up early as the town and county will have a couple of people here to tell us how they are going to rent our yard and how much they think they will pay us. That should be quit interesting. As husband is already to talk to them about what he thinks they should pay us. I am staying out of it. Just sit back and watch the games begin.
> Nite WCK.
> ...


Interesting rental prospect. I hope you get a good price!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am doing good. Computer is not. I had to have it wiped! And not with a cloth! Will get it this afternoon. It hard to the on this tablet. I am still learñing how to use it.


Good luck with the computer. And the tablet.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am doing good. Computer is not. I had to have it wiped! And not with a cloth! Will get it this afternoon. It hard to the on this tablet. I am still learñing how to use it.


HAHAHAHA.......now that's funny!

Maybe they will find some of your yoga positions along with the classified, top secret e-mails. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo would need 3 wigs for the 3 pups and then 1 for herself


What an adorable family photo that would be. I think I'll have mine dyed all three colors so I don't show favoritism. Or are you suggesting the second photo should be me? :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my your losing yarn before it's time . But what lovely piles they are.
> 
> Getting off , have to be up early as the town and county will have a couple of people here to tell us how they are going to rent our yard and how much they think they will pay us. That should be quit interesting. As husband is already to talk to them about what he thinks they should pay us. I am staying out of it. Just sit back and watch the games begin.
> Nite WCK.
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Not yet, there were 8 more boxes came in Mon. afternoon and I was off yesterday, so back to unpacking boxes and having bags of yarn piled on floor today. But some customers love buying right out of the box


That's great...buying right out of the box!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad the shop didn't lose power. It would be hard to work with all that yarn in the heat.
> 
> Isn't that fall feeling great? It's energizing. I wilt in the heat. I take it your grass was suffering from heat and lack of water? Ours was brown from both. Now that we've had some nice rains, it's growing and getting green. Some of it is hopeless, I'm sure. I can't say it looks good. Only the trees still look good, and they are lush and green - very cool-looking.


Agree, I love the fall too. The trees will be turning before long. I hear distant chain saws working overtime, people taking advantage of the fallen and dead trees on their property. My hummingbirds are drunk on the extra sugar I put in the mixture. I always give them a good dose of sugar juice around Labor Day, giving them extra energy for the long trip to the next warm climate. I hope they appreciate it. :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo would need 3 wigs for the 3 pups and then 1 for herself


Pictures are so good WCK. The look on the dogs faces are so serious. Love the redhead!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> A good day now on to something else instead of ripping my hearts out.
> 
> zig zag.
> 
> ...


Yep BB was so good. loved it


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My little four legged guy is not getting better. Damn him........he looks and acts so normally. He even put on a few pounds. Tomorrow he will get an ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. I just want answers. I know that I have no control over the facts, but they would be a lot easier to deal with than what I have come up with.
> 
> My Catholic upbringing is on full power...A Rosary and a prayer to St. Francis.


Sorry to hear this news. It's difficult to go thru. Hope you and Bandit are doing OK.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are some pictures, 
Monarch butterfly, the pink flower is a Gomphrena. I got it at the greenhouse , it's a house plant in the winter. The Capelet and wrist wamers is for GD Jesseca. I'll mail them out tomorrow. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

On the capelet I did an i-cord bind off. First time for me and it was very easy. TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my your losing yarn before it's time . But what lovely piles they are.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here are some pictures,
> Monarch butterfly, the pink flower is a Gomphrena. I got it at the greenhouse , it's a house plant in the winter. The Capelet and wrist wamers is for GD Jesseca. I'll mail them out tomorrow. TL


Love the flower with Monarch, have only seen one around here.

Love the capelet and wrist warmers love the colors you chose to .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> On the capelet I did an i-cord bind off. First time for me and it was very easy. TL


Didn't see the I cord tell you mention it. That is neat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am doing good. Computer is not. I had to have it wiped! And not with a cloth! Will get it this afternoon. It hard to the on this tablet. I am still learñing how to use it.


Glad you got it fix. Have a love hate with my tablet. Everytime I do email every other one disappears before i try to send it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well the meeting went well well as well as it could go. Still have some question I have to follow up on.

This is kind of hard going through all of this.

My DIL is incharge of project and had to seen someone else to go through it with us. I love her to death and really glad she had someone else to explain and do paper work. As if it got nasty we not agreeing with all of it. Love her to much to want this between us. 

But still have not signed off. Have a few questions to ask the man and want answers before I sign off. Don't want to do the get a lawyer thing. 

To much excitement going on here. 

Old people need quite and naps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What an adorable family photo that would be. I think I'll have mine dyed all three colors so I don't show favoritism. Or are you suggesting the second photo should be me? :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh show us please maybe WCK can help you by posting picture.

I think you would look lovely with those coloirs. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sheep with poodle cuts look cute, but such a waste of potential yarn :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am doing good. Computer is not. I had to have it wiped! And not with a cloth! Will get it this afternoon. It hard to the on this tablet. I am still learñing how to use it.


Hope your computer's all fixed up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What an adorable family photo that would be. I think I'll have mine dyed all three colors so I don't show favoritism. Or are you suggesting the second photo should be me? :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well our esteemed Righter's Village News editor did say a member of the Ice Cream Bandits team wore a backwards wig as a disguise :XD: Of course when you're not on the lam, a three colour wig would be perfect for the family portrait.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Here are some pictures,
> Monarch butterfly, the pink flower is a Gomphrena. I got it at the greenhouse , it's a house plant in the winter. The Capelet and wrist wamers is for GD Jesseca. I'll mail them out tomorrow. TL


Beautiful photos Gali; it seems I could just reach out and touch that butterfly. I love the colourwork capelet and wrist warmers and with the weather getting cooler it's the perfect gift for your GD.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> On the capelet I did an i-cord bind off. First time for me and it was very easy. TL


It's such a nice finish!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Picket up computer, the must have just used the cloth. Would not even turn on. Will not be able to return it before they close tonight.


That is so very annoying. Is it getting any easier with the tablet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well the meeting went well well as well as it could go. Still have some question I have to follow up on.
> 
> This is kind of hard going through all of this.
> 
> ...


Good idea to have someone else handle the deal rather than DIL just to keep everything on business footing. Someone could accuse her of conflict of interest too, so better for her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Janie, I love the way you said that - "the same God hears our prayers." So true.


Thank you Bon as most people forget that we all do belong to God no matter the church we attend. I have a wonderful Jewish friend & we agree that we have the same God. I believe in Jesus, but she does not.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

West Coast Kitty more fun with fur.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that is such a ripping good thing to know. You can never learn how to rip to much can one.


Yarnie, that is called Frog stitching! Rip-it Rip-it Rip-it! It is my speciality!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> On the capelet I did an i-cord bind off. First time for me and it was very easy. TL


Wow, your knitting is lovely!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> West Coast Kitty more fun with fur.


 :thumbup: he's cute Janie; love those suspenders.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Agree, I love the fall too. The trees will be turning before long. I hear distant chain saws working overtime, people taking advantage of the fallen and dead trees on their property. My hummingbirds are drunk on the extra sugar I put in the mixture. I always give them a good dose of sugar juice around Labor Day, giving them extra energy for the long trip to the next warm climate. I hope they appreciate it. :-D


It's great to have you back, Gali! What have you been up to?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here are some pictures,
> Monarch butterfly, the pink flower is a Gomphrena. I got it at the greenhouse , it's a house plant in the winter. The Capelet and wrist wamers is for GD Jesseca. I'll mail them out tomorrow. TL


Your flowers and your knitting are both beautiful, Gali.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Picket up computer, the must have just used the cloth. Would not even turn on. Will not be able to return it before they close tonight.


Beyond frustrating, I'm sure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well the meeting went well well as well as it could go. Still have some question I have to follow up on.
> 
> This is kind of hard going through all of this.
> 
> ...


Quiet and naps - yes. And where are they? The babies are using them all up!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Quiet and naps - yes. And where are they? The babies are using them all up!


You are so right. I am buying a crib and climbing in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sheep with poodle cuts look cute, but such a waste of potential yarn :lol:


I did a double take. I look at picture then read what you posted. I thought they were poodles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, that is called Frog stitching! Rip-it Rip-it Rip-it! It is my speciality!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did a double take. I look at picture then read what you posted. I thought they were poodles.


They do look a lot like poodles don't they? There's a lot of strange hair cuts for dogs too. And some really strange haircuts and sculptures for human hair :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They do look a lot like poodles don't they? There's a lot of strange hair cuts for dogs too. And some really strange haircuts and sculptures for human hair :shock:


Strange is the key word here. Sculptures for human hair ???? Guess knitting a hat for her would take forever. Then again maybe hat would not fit either. Must be a bad hair day for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I made it out of bed so God must want me to stay on earth for a bit more. 

Suppose to rain today. Lots of leaves turning color already, and losing leaves.

The summer sure pass fast. Life goes on.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! Overcast here so cooler. Computer still has problems, will need a new wiping. No plans for weekend, still recovering from last outing.


Sorry to hear about your computer problems joey. I`m having probs too.
Hubby ordered me a new video card for it, but it still hasn`t arrived yet. Using my Kindle Fire tablet to post is a nightmare.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

These yarn themed cakes are so cute. My favourites are #6 and #20

http://www.facebook.com/hazelnutcrochet/photos/a.1174989532515012.1073741831.1034616129885687/1174989579181674/?type=1&theater


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies of Denim Country just checking in as it will be Hot, Hot, today around 90 so I'm staying inside today.

Wishing everyone a great safe holiday. Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These yarn themed cakes are so cute. My favourites are #6 and #20
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/hazelnutcrochet/photos/a.1174989532515012.1073741831.1034616129885687/1174989579181674/?type=1&theater


So cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I made it out of bed so God must want me to stay on earth for a bit more.
> 
> Suppose to rain today. Lots of leaves turning color already, and losing leaves.
> 
> The summer sure pass fast. Life goes on.


We've had quite a bit of rain over the last week which almost everyone is very happy about, but it's also been a lot cooler (not quite as many happy people). This morning the sun is shining, there is mist coming off the lake and into the trees and shrubs. It was very pretty but couldn't get a pic because I left the camera at the store yesterday.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! Overcast here so cooler. Computer still has problems, will need a new wiping. No plans for weekend, still recovering from last outing.


Hope your computer problems get fixed up. I almost forgot this was Labour Day weekend, hope you get time to relax and knit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Sorry to hear about your computer problems joey. I`m having probs too.
> Hubby ordered me a new video card for it, but it still hasn`t arrived yet. Using my Kindle Fire tablet to post is a nightmare.


That must be frustrating Wendy. How are the twins doing? How are your latest projects coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies of Denim Country just checking in as it will be Hot, Hot, today around 90 so I'm staying inside today.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great safe holiday. Hugs.


Good morning Janie. Have a great long weekend.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That must be frustrating Wendy. How are the twins doing? How are your latest projects coming along?


Hiya westy.
Conner is still in the hospital, we`re praying he comes home soon. He still has a feeding tube in as he isn`t able to drink from a bottle yet. I was so scared last week when the doctor told Ashley and Billy to see him urgently. I was thinking the worst....we all were. But it turns out the doc wanted them both to learn how to give Conner food through a feeding tube. As soon as they`ve learned how to do it, Conner can come home. I told hubby that Conner will improve once he`s home and is with his brother. And hopefully he will learn from his brother how to have a bottle of formula.

The knitting projects aren`t going too well. Whenever I try to design one, my pc plays up, and I have to turn off the pc for a few hours. And on top of all the projects, I`m trying to design a wash mitt for my son. He is 21 on Tuesday, so want to make him something that he`ll like. And wouldn`t you know my son has a day off today so I have to wait til he`s in work or in bed asleep before I can start it.
Plus I`m way behind on watching my Brit and Australian soaps too as I can`t watch them on my Kindle as it doesn`t support my VPN that we pay monthly for. It`s so frustrating.
Not a very good week here I`m sorry to say.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Janie. Have a great long weekend.


Thanks. The twins were born this morning around 7:30 am & each weighed over 5 lbs each so they are doing great & look so perfect. Mom is doing great & she carried them to term according to the doctor. She had a C-section. Mom said they played the boy music twice once right after the other.

Mom is a tiny thing who weighed only 100 lbs when she got pregnant. She & hubby have a 5 year old daughter.

She sent pictures, but I'm not going to post them yet. Praise the Lord for healthy babies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya westy.
> Conner is still in the hospital, we`re praying he comes home soon. He still has a feeding tube in as he isn`t able to drink from a bottle yet. I was so scared last week when the doctor told Ashley and Billy to see him urgently. I was thinking the worst....we all were. But it turns out the doc wanted them both to learn how to give Conner food through a feeding tube. As soon as they`ve learned how to do it, Conner can come home. I told hubby that Conner will improve once he`s home and is with his brother. And hopefully he will learn from his brother how to have a bottle of formula.
> 
> The knitting projects aren`t going too well. Whenever I try to design one, my pc plays up, and I have to turn off the pc for a few hours. And on top of all the projects, I`m trying to design a wash mitt for my son. He is 21 on Tuesday, so want to make him something that he`ll like. And wouldn`t you know my son has a day off today so I have to wait til he`s in work or in bed asleep before I can start it.
> ...


You really have had a tough week  - hopefully this weekend will see a turnaround with Conner coming home to join his family soon and your computer problems all fixed up.

Can you catch up on the soaps or are they only on at fixed times like our network programs? If you can get them, you'll have a marathon session catching up with them -- snuggle in with your afghan and a bag of ketchup chips!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks. The twins were born this morning around 7:30 am & each weighed over 5 lbs each so they are doing great & look so perfect. Mom is doing great & she carried them to term according to the doctor. She had a C-section. Mom said they played the boy music twice once right after the other.
> 
> Mom is a tiny thing who weighed only 100 lbs when she got pregnant. She & hubby have a 5 year old daughter.
> 
> She sent pictures, but I'm not going to post them yet. Praise the Lord for healthy babies.


That's exciting, congratulations Janie! Two new baby boys! So glad that all are doing well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JOey am glad you had fun in Milwuakee. Glad the team won and you had fun doing the rounds.

Hope computer is fix but doesn't sound like it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies of Denim Country just checking in as it will be Hot, Hot, today around 90 so I'm staying inside today.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great safe holiday. Hugs.


you too Jayne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've had quite a bit of rain over the last week which almost everyone is very happy about, but it's also been a lot cooler (not quite as many happy people). This morning the sun is shining, there is mist coming off the lake and into the trees and shrubs. It was very pretty but couldn't get a pic because I left the camera at the store yesterday.


Oh you are so lucky to have that view.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya westy.
> Conner is still in the hospital, we`re praying he comes home soon. He still has a feeding tube in as he isn`t able to drink from a bottle yet. I was so scared last week when the doctor told Ashley and Billy to see him urgently. I was thinking the worst....we all were. But it turns out the doc wanted them both to learn how to give Conner food through a feeding tube. As soon as they`ve learned how to do it, Conner can come home. I told hubby that Conner will improve once he`s home and is with his brother. And hopefully he will learn from his brother how to have a bottle of formula.
> 
> The knitting projects aren`t going too well. Whenever I try to design one, my pc plays up, and I have to turn off the pc for a few hours. And on top of all the projects, I`m trying to design a wash mitt for my son. He is 21 on Tuesday, so want to make him something that he`ll like. And wouldn`t you know my son has a day off today so I have to wait til he`s in work or in bed asleep before I can start it.
> ...


Oh sorry to hear Conner is still having problems. Hope he gets to go home soon.

Just a bump in the road sure you will be back to a new project soon.

As long as you are not doing mitts by candle lite to hide from him. Sure you will get it done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks. The twins were born this morning around 7:30 am & each weighed over 5 lbs each so they are doing great & look so perfect. Mom is doing great & she carried them to term according to the doctor. She had a C-section. Mom said they played the boy music twice once right after the other.
> 
> Mom is a tiny thing who weighed only 100 lbs when she got pregnant. She & hubby have a 5 year old daughter.
> 
> She sent pictures, but I'm not going to post them yet. Praise the Lord for healthy babies.


That is wonderful news Jayne. The Lord watch over them and that is so wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been trying a new pattern to WeBe, had to stop eyes started to cross. 

Made Almond popseed muffins. Nice breakfest tomorrow muffins. I did not say good as it is not good thing to have for breakfest. But taste good for breakfest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What a lovely time that is happening here.

School cancel because of bomb threats. Two teens have been arrested. Seem more TV news mentions things like this the more people try it.

Also two women beat up a policeman in Madison. and the crowd just stood and watch it. 

People are losing it. They seem to push the line further to be mean and hurt others gives them joy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been trying a new pattern to WeBe, had to stop eyes started to cross.
> 
> Made Almond popseed muffins. Nice breakfest tomorrow muffins. I did not say good as it is not good thing to have for breakfest. But taste good for breakfest.


Hey Yarnie, how was your day? How are your wrists doing, are you doing physio for them?

Your muffins sound good to me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What a lovely time that is happening here.
> 
> School cancel because of bomb threats. Two teens have been arrested. Seem more TV news mentions things like this the more people try it.
> 
> ...


There were a couple of times my high school was closed because of bomb threats too (around exam time). I don't remember if they caught the kids or not.

That's awful that people just stand and watch the officer being assaulted. I've heard / read about some people being encouraged to attack the police and some are being targeted to be murdered. There have been quite a few killed in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I think CB is back from her vacation this weekend isn't she? I wonder how many adventures she got into, more chapters for her book


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, how was your day? How are your wrists doing, are you doing physio for them?
> 
> Your muffins sound good to me!


Don't go till the 14 of this month. Its fine as long as I don't twist it a certain way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think CB is back from her vacation this weekend isn't she? I wonder how many adventures she got into, more chapters for her book


She will be on her second book knowing her. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey news flash we have two new pets they hang out on the front steps.

They are a pair of grass snakes. They were either doing a wrap dance or trying to kill each other or doing the fang dango. If you catch my drift. 

Lovely pair hope they eat the mice ect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey news flash we have two new pets they hang out on the front steps.
> 
> They are a pair of grass snakes. They were either doing a wrap dance or trying to kill each other or doing the fang dango. If you catch my drift.
> 
> Lovely pair hope they eat the mice ect.


We have grass snakes too, but the cats sometimes terrorize them. Have you thought about snake charming? CB has big snakes - the two of you could put on a show at the fall fes ter vole.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Morning Friends,

All is good here at the lake, but it has been a tough week. One my pup had a full body ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. He does not have cancer or a weird (rats) infection, we think it is kidney dysplasia. That he was born with bad kidneys. The good news is that he is feeling great. The bad news is that he will live well and go south very quickly in the next couple of years. But as long as he has a good quality of life and not in pain, I will cherish the time we have. Then my dad was a full time job. He needs to live in a senior living apartment. I say that for health and safety issues. He was refusing to even think about it, and that was causing my mom's blood pressure to sky rocket. I finally figured out that he thought this was a death sentence. So I promised him that the house would not be sold, his stuff not touched and that it was a trial period for over the winter. I had wanted to go to Ohio and be there for support, but he wanted to do this on his own. I was on alert all day Friday when they were going to sign the papers and talk him down if he got too confused and too angry (out of fear). He tried not to sign, but mom (finally) held her ground and he signed. Boy was he mad at me and my siblings. I think I became the target of his anger because I had never told him that I thought it was time and always supported his wishes to stay home. Mom called and said they signed the papers and that he was mad, but at a restaurant just about to be served. I asked if I could say 'hi' to him. I heard him grumbling, took the phone and said "hi" and I said "hi" back. I told him that he was about to eat, but I was never so proud of him as I was that day. He took a leap of faith and agreed to try even though he did not want to do it. He thanked me, sounded better, I said I loved him and go have a nice meal. I will give him some decompression time and chat with him again today or tomorrow.

So today, off with my knitting group. My friend is going to look at my Angora locks and teach me how to prepare them for spinning. And I am going to weave in a million ends of my shawl if there is time. It was a modular piece. I did catch most of them as I knitted along, but need to double check and snip off the extra.

tfn


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sending prayers LTL, for family & fur baby. It will be hot again today around 90 with rain maybe on Monday.. I'm inside again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have grass snakes too, but the cats sometimes terrorize them. Have you thought about snake charming? CB has big snakes - the two of you could put on a show at the fall fes ter vole.


Snakes do this when they are mating. Saw on TV where a woman had followed a female rattler when had not had any babies for 2 years do she finally took her to a protected area where she gave birth to at least a dozen baby rattlers! Ugh! The only good rattler is a "dead" one in my book. They are now endangered.

The antivenom is sometimes worse than the effects of the bite. My dad could heal snake bites & thrush of the mouth. He had a stroke before he could tell me then couldn't talk. Such a shame. A rattler bite can kill you but the native Indians knew how to heal the venom.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

It's freezing in the UK,?!! Just letting you know. Sept 2015


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have grass snakes too, but the cats sometimes terrorize them. Have you thought about snake charming? CB has big snakes - the two of you could put on a show at the fall fes ter vole.


yes that was my pet snakes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> All is good here at the lake, but it has been a tough week. One my pup had a full body ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. He does not have cancer or a weird (rats) infection, we think it is kidney dysplasia. That he was born with bad kidneys. The good news is that he is feeling great. The bad news is that he will live well and go south very quickly in the next couple of years. But as long as he has a good quality of life and not in pain, I will cherish the time we have. Then my dad was a full time job. He needs to live in a senior living apartment. I say that for health and safety issues. He was refusing to even think about it, and that was causing my mom's blood pressure to sky rocket. I finally figured out that he thought this was a death sentence. So I promised him that the house would not be sold, his stuff not touched and that it was a trial period for over the winter. I had wanted to go to Ohio and be there for support, but he wanted to do this on his own. I was on alert all day Friday when they were going to sign the papers and talk him down if he got too confused and too angry (out of fear). He tried not to sign, but mom (finally) held her ground and he signed. Boy was he mad at me and my siblings. I think I became the target of his anger because I had never told him that I thought it was time and always supported his wishes to stay home. Mom called and said they signed the papers and that he was mad, but at a restaurant just about to be served. I asked if I could say 'hi' to him. I heard him grumbling, took the phone and said "hi" and I said "hi" back. I told him that he was about to eat, but I was never so proud of him as I was that day. He took a leap of faith and agreed to try even though he did not want to do it. He thanked me, sounded better, I said I loved him and go have a nice meal. I will give him some decompression time and chat with him again today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Oh it has been a bit ruff on you of late. Hope once your father is moved in he will like it and am sure he will. Dad was like your father at first, but found it nice and had more interaction with others living there. 
Oh puppy sorry, but like you said he is o.k. right now, and it is nice that he found you as I think someone else would not have cared so much and put him down. He will have a good life and home with you.

Hope you have fun spinning Angora. I love the feel of it in the skeins I do have.
Sure you are going to be busy this weekend with people coming for a visit.

Have a good time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

barbarafletcher said:


> It's freezing in the UK,?!! Just letting you know. Sept 2015


Yuck You are not having a good summer. Sorry about that. Are you putting on heavy coats yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Snakes do this when they are mating. Saw on TV where a woman had followed a female rattler when had not had any babies for 2 years do she finally took her to a protected area where she gave birth to at least a dozen baby rattlers! Ugh! The only good rattler is a "dead" one in my book. They are now endangered.
> 
> The antivenom is sometimes worse than the effects of the bite. My dad could heal snake bites & thrush of the mouth. He had a stroke before he could tell me then couldn't talk. Such a shame. A rattler bite can kill you but the native Indians knew how to heal the venom.


Oh so the grass snakes were doing that. I am with you Jayne do not want any Rattlers near me. Sorry they are endanger. Not really with you dead is what I like to see them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> All is good here at the lake, but it has been a tough week. One my pup had a full body ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. He does not have cancer or a weird (rats) infection, we think it is kidney dysplasia. That he was born with bad kidneys. The good news is that he is feeling great. The bad news is that he will live well and go south very quickly in the next couple of years. But as long as he has a good quality of life and not in pain, I will cherish the time we have. Then my dad was a full time job. He needs to live in a senior living apartment. I say that for health and safety issues. He was refusing to even think about it, and that was causing my mom's blood pressure to sky rocket. I finally figured out that he thought this was a death sentence. So I promised him that the house would not be sold, his stuff not touched and that it was a trial period for over the winter. I had wanted to go to Ohio and be there for support, but he wanted to do this on his own. I was on alert all day Friday when they were going to sign the papers and talk him down if he got too confused and too angry (out of fear). He tried not to sign, but mom (finally) held her ground and he signed. Boy was he mad at me and my siblings. I think I became the target of his anger because I had never told him that I thought it was time and always supported his wishes to stay home. Mom called and said they signed the papers and that he was mad, but at a restaurant just about to be served. I asked if I could say 'hi' to him. I heard him grumbling, took the phone and said "hi" and I said "hi" back. I told him that he was about to eat, but I was never so proud of him as I was that day. He took a leap of faith and agreed to try even though he did not want to do it. He thanked me, sounded better, I said I loved him and go have a nice meal. I will give him some decompression time and chat with him again today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers and hugs your way LTL. I know you will treasure the time you have with the puppy. And I understand how many hard decisions have to be made as our parents' health and abilities decline. Enjoy your therapy day with your knitting group.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Snakes do this when they are mating. Saw on TV where a woman had followed a female rattler when had not had any babies for 2 years do she finally took her to a protected area where she gave birth to at least a dozen baby rattlers! Ugh! The only good rattler is a "dead" one in my book. They are now endangered.
> 
> The antivenom is sometimes worse than the effects of the bite. My dad could heal snake bites & thrush of the mouth. He had a stroke before he could tell me then couldn't talk. Such a shame. A rattler bite can kill you but the native Indians knew how to heal the venom.


There is so much knowledge for natural healing that has been lost by ignoring what native cultures practiced. So much valuable information and traditions were lost when your elders weren't able to pass their knowledge on.

It is a real shame that so many medical leaders didn't accept and incorporate herbs and natural practices along with other medical advances. Germany and some other European countries include naturopathy in their medical system.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

barbarafletcher said:


> It's freezing in the UK,?!! Just letting you know. Sept 2015


A rough end to summer for you; hope it isn't the start of an early winter.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There is so much knowledge for natural healing that has been lost by ignoring what native cultures practiced. So much valuable information and traditions were lost when your elders weren't able to pass their knowledge on.
> 
> It is a real shame that so many medical leaders didn't accept and incorporate herbs and natural practices along with other medical advances. Germany and some other European countries include naturopathy in their medical system.


Yes, I'm heart sick that dad couldn't tell me as he kept saying I'll tell you next year as someone here might need me to heal them. I saw once where he took the child who had a swollen foot from a rattle snake bite & when he was through, the swelling was going down. He didn't allow anyone to be with him or the person he was healing. He had a medicine pouch with some herbs inside but I didn't know what was inside. I cannot remember if he took water or not.

With the thrush, he went where a horse had been or was still in the stable along with the herb pouch & the child would be healed after he was with the child about 20 minutes. Next morning, all traces of thrush was gone. Now days doctors cannot heal the thrush for a week or more.

You are right these healing are lost to families for one reason or the other. One of the elders could take out fire if someone was burned. It didn't heal the burn but took away the pain so it did heal faster.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I'm heart sick that dad couldn't tell me as he kept saying I'll tell you next year as someone here might need me to heal them. I saw once where he took the child who had a swollen foot from a rattle snake bite & when he was through, the swelling was going down. He didn't allow anyone to be with him or the person he was healing. He had a medicine pouch with some herbs inside but I didn't know what was inside. I cannot remember if he took water or not.
> 
> With the thrush, he went where a horse had been or was still in the stable along with the herb pouch & the child would be healed after he was with the child about 20 minutes. Next morning, all traces of thrush was gone. Now days doctors cannot heal the thrush for a week or more.
> 
> You are right these healing are lost to families for one reason or the other. One of the elders could take out fire if someone was burned. It didn't heal the burn but took away the pain so it did heal faster.


Amazing. And they are lost.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are home. I took pictures for y'all. It was a good trip . More chapters for my book for sure. I hope everyone else is ok. I missed everyone. It is beautiful country but we are happy to be home. I got to go to a yummy yarn store with lots of spinning. I thought of LTL. How do all of you stand it with good LYS? WCK how do it owning one? I was so wild. So was my GD. She loved it as much as I did.
Jojo is upset at us for leaving him. He will need lots of hugs.
I will try to catch up tomorrow. I know lots went on without me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are home. I took pictures for y'all. It was a good trip . More chapters for my book for sure. I hope everyone else is ok. I missed everyone. It is beautiful country but we are happy to be home. I got to go to a yummy yarn store with lots of spinning. I thought of LTL. How do all of you stand it with good LYS? WCK how do it owning one? I was so wild. So was my GD. She loved it as much as I did.
> Jojo is upset at us for leaving him. He will need lots of hugs.
> I will try to catch up tomorrow. I know lots went on without me.


Welcome home! We missed you and want to hear all about your trip.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are home. I took pictures for y'all. It was a good trip . More chapters for my book for sure. I hope everyone else is ok. I missed everyone. It is beautiful country but we are happy to be home. I got to go to a yummy yarn store with lots of spinning. I thought of LTL. How do all of you stand it with good LYS? WCK how do it owning one? I was so wild. So was my GD. She loved it as much as I did.
> Jojo is upset at us for leaving him. He will need lots of hugs.
> I will try to catch up tomorrow. I know lots went on without me.


Yayyyyy! You are home!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are home. I took pictures for y'all. It was a good trip . More chapters for my book for sure. I hope everyone else is ok. I missed everyone. It is beautiful country but we are happy to be home. I got to go to a yummy yarn store with lots of spinning. I thought of LTL. How do all of you stand it with good LYS? WCK how do it owning one? I was so wild. So was my GD. She loved it as much as I did.
> Jojo is upset at us for leaving him. He will need lots of hugs.
> I will try to catch up tomorrow. I know lots went on without me.


Welcome home!! Nice LYS here, a little far, too pricey for me so far.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi sweet lady glad you could drop by, miss you.
> 
> I too loved wood burning stove. But it had to be removed when insurance went through the roof or should I say stove. Seem not every one knew how to use wood stoves and lots of fires so up went insurance and out came stove.
> 
> The fun part was getting permits from DNR to cut wood in certain areas. Hubby cut tree and sawed the logs. Son had sled to hall them out of woods. I carried the logs that were to big for sled. Really fun in winter when snow up to top of boots. But all tired when we got home and nice hot meal and rest with warm house.


We have a fireplace then we put the ugly insert in. It was so warm we could make it glow. After kids got married we took out the gas logs . Hated them because I always smelled gas. Soooo I took them out and now have fireboards in front of the fireplace. It is still cold in that room but we could make a fire if we needed too. Lots of trees out back. We have always cut our own wood too. Yarnie you make a nice picture of your wood collecting. We heard wood being cut while in our cabin. It made me want to open the fireplace back up. I just hate the mess but I love the coziness of a fire. Plus I like the marshmellows and the hot dogs we cooked in it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB they have to replace everthing they take out of property. I mean everything. even picket fence. So not to worry.
> Your power company is like ours up here pick up a bit but not all of it.


That is good. Yay new picket fence. Take pictures before and after.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Where are you going CB? Keep us informed.


We went to Gatlinburg Tenn and Pigeon Forge. We traveled all thru the mountains. I was so proud of myself. I have been afraid of heights since the 5th grade when I had to go to a fire tower in Girl Scouts. I even got out to take pictures. I am an over comer. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No grands as they are in school. Our seats are about as far up, in the stands, as you can go. The term "nosebleed" came from, in the "olden days" the people were more likely to get a nose bleed, the higher in altitude they went. Shows my age, septuagenarian.
> 
> Good morning, enjoyed reading the "Righter News" with my third cup of coffee.


I knew what you meant when you said nose bleed section. I like sitting half way up not in nose bleed section.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Purple is going to be her color. I found some yarn this morning that I will use for her baby blanket.


Purple is the new pink for girls.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You really have had a tough week  - hopefully this weekend will see a turnaround with Conner coming home to join his family soon and your computer problems all fixed up.
> 
> Can you catch up on the soaps or are they only on at fixed times like our network programs? If you can get them, you'll have a marathon session catching up with them -- snuggle in with your afghan and a bag of ketchup chips!


Hiya westy.I watch them online, so I usually save them up til the weekend...the Australian ones anyway. But there are a few I`d like to watch a few hours after broadcast on itv player the same evening.
My knitting projects go by so much faster when I`m watching my shows.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been an exciting summer in the Righter's Village and now it's time to preparae for the fall fes ter vale....


Love the pictures. They are perfect for our Righter News. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyy Bumpy is back. Gorgeous pics, thanks for posting.
Did you sing "we shall overcome" or 'Climb Every Mountain" as you were driving through? I know I would have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A little helper for our worthy Righter's Village News editor


That cat needs some good loving. Too skinny but funny.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We went to Gatlinburg Tenn and Pigeon Forge. We traveled all thru the mountains. I was so proud of myself. I have been afraid of heights since the 5th grade when I had to go to a fire tower in Girl Scouts. I even got out to take pictures. I am an over comer. :-D


Beautiful. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A Blessed morning to all. Suppose to warm up this week Joey it better. Back to summer clothes.
> 
> Jokim I forgot you in the news letter forgive me, but thinking of you every day.
> 
> ...


Yarnie have you ever made chocolate chip cookies out of ground oatmeal. They are really good. Just use your processor to grind the amount you need for flour. They are really better than the regular flour. I had to make them for my kids when they are little. I hope I am not repeating myself.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray Conner is reunited with his twin brother Zane at long last. He came home yesterday. We haven`t seen Bill since yesterday - he must be taking permanent residence at Billy and Ashley`s house.


Yesterday I got my check from the WV state fair. I signed the back of it, and gave it to hubby to cash on Tuesday. I don`t want it, it will only serve as a reminder of how disappointed I felt.$8 won`t go very far anyway


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie have you ever made chocolate chip cookies out of ground oatmeal. They are really good. Just use your processor to grind the amount you need for flour. They are really better than the regular flour. I had to make them for my kids when they are little. I hope I am not repeating myself.


That sounds really good!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray Conner is reunited with his twin brother Zane at long last. He came home yesterday. We haven`t seen Bill since yesterday - he must be taking permanent residence at Billy and Ashley`s house.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got my check from the WV state fair. I signed the back of it, and gave it to hubby to cash on Tuesday. I don`t want it, it will only serve as a reminder of how disappointed I felt.$8 won`t go very far anyway


Great news about Conner. It is an honor that you won a prize! I would not have been able to do that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been an exciting summer in the Righter's Village and now it's time to preparae for the fall fes ter vale....


Speaking of cream cheese. :-o I had some yummy cream cheese crap balls from Joe's Crab Shack this week. I will have to see if I can find a copycat recipe. I love cream cheese. :wink: :XD: :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think I have done what I can do with the boxes - now my husband must join in an help make decsions. Boxes of books are upsetting me.


Can you donate them to the local library?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm checking back in. We're having some work done in the kitchen, and it's disrupted life as we know it! Also working seriously to get Abigail's blanket finished. It was off the needles, and I saw that it wasn't quite long enough and ends were curling in spite of garter border. So I've lengthed one end, and today I'll lengthen the other. Then weave ends, wash, and deliver on Friday I hope!
> 
> I don't even have time to read today - going to the dentist in a while and the kitchen work begins any minute. Have to get coffee made and a little breakfast before it starts. I'll tell you all about it when it's finished.
> 
> Take care everybody! You're on my mind - miss you.


I can't wait to see your blanket.
What kind of kitchen work are you having done?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just dropping by to say and to say that I haven't forgotten my great friends on this thread. Hope you are all well and see you later this month. Has been a very busy summer.♥
> Love you all!


Love you to you too!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, we aren't in a flood zone thank goodness & about 10 miles from the gulf as the crow flies. Have friends looking after place & said so wind or water damage to our area. Thank goodness.
> 
> We do get a constant breeze from the gulf as we are East of the gulf so we get benefits without being too close to the water.
> 
> God is good as we don't have insurance only liability in case someone falls, but nothing on structure.


I am thankful your place was taken care of. Yes thank Goodness!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Denim Country - hope everyone has a wonderful day. We've had a fair amount of rain the past few days and it's raining again now. It's been such a blessing for the firefighters and the trees, plants and grass are freshening up. But it's been a bit of a mixed blessing because of very high winds.
> 
> The Vancouver area on the mainland saw a lot of damage from high winds - loss of power (some for more than 24 hours), trees on houses and vehicles. We've lost power a few times over the past couple of days but only for 2 or 3 hours at a time.


I am glad you finally got some rain. Terrible about the lose of power. I am glad you didn't have to wait too long for your power to come back on. That is a mixed blessings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I went to Amish farm and what a haul . Tomatoes, peppers, Califlower, broccoli, cabbage. they are so good. Like going to farmers market. Then to Amish store, bakery was not open. They have shops in their home, or out buildings.
> go there at least twice a year.
> 
> Yesterday spent time ripping out hearts and starting over with head band.
> ...


It is hot here today. My mother said it was terrible here this past week. So humid. Tenn was in 80's and low 90's with low humidity so it felt perfect to us . It was great sitting out on the deck drinking our coffee in the mornings. Here is our view.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I went to Amish farm and what a haul . Tomatoes, peppers, Califlower, broccoli, cabbage. they are so good. Like going to farmers market. Then to Amish store, bakery was not open. They have shops in their home, or out buildings.
> go there at least twice a year.
> 
> Yesterday spent time ripping out hearts and starting over with head band.
> ...


That is a haul. Yummy .
I am doing nothing but ripping lately too. I started slippers on my trip but am going to rip and start over. I can't knit with people around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What are you going to do with the red wig Yarnie? You'd look cute with it.


I missed about the red wig. What are y'all talking about and yes Bon Lady Clairol is good. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am afraid I would have more punch then a cup sure. But now that depends on the person I want to punch her. Then maybe.
> 
> I had a blood letting Tues. They could not find my vein, I told them that is because my veins are not dumb they know when to hide.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to practice together. As for the chairs, these are the last two. I've already done five, and the other kids are too big. I love to paint, but by the time I'm finished, I'll be tired of it again.
> 
> I hate the sanding, though. Does anyone on earth like sanding? Because I'll gladly trade untangling for some sanding. Eh? Anybody?


Yes I will sand for you. I love to sand. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice purse at least Bear knows how to accessories. It always looks so much better when one has a fur coat on to have the right accessory's :thumbup:


It was funny but I was afraid after I saw this. We also heard that someone got attacked by a bear but didn't watch the news. There were people eating beside us talking about it. 
Yarnie I saw the cutest bear carving I want to try. I looked for one to buy but couldn't find any. It was on a store called the" Three Bears". It was on their doors. So cute I took a picture for you and me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not yet, there were 8 more boxes came in Mon. afternoon and I was off yesterday, so back to unpacking boxes and having bags of yarn piled on floor today. But some customers love buying right out of the box


I would have too. I was throwing yarn all around the yarn store. I was so excited. I could have gone back again. I bought some yarn for my GD's some boot toppers and some varigated for me a shawl. I will have three shawls if I finish my two plus the one Yarnie made for me. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you donate them to the local library?


That is a good idea. The books come from his grandfather, so I might ask his son if he wants them - eventually. If not, to the library they go. Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love you to you too!♥


Same here!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is hot here today. My mother said it was terrible here this past week. So humid. Tenn was in 80's and low 90's with low humidity so it felt perfect to us . It was great sitting out on the deck drinking our coffee in the mornings. Here is our view.


Beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi CB, glad you're having a great time minus the bears! That would be too much excitement. He looks pretty comfy in the driver's seat :lol:


The lady said she looked out of her cabin and their were 2 bears sitting in her front seat like they were driving. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am doing good. Computer is not. I had to have it wiped! And not with a cloth! Will get it this afternoon. It hard to the on this tablet. I am still learñing how to use it.


Did you get it fixed? I hate writing on the kindle. DH got us a lap top for traveling and when our computer is down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHAHA.......now that's funny!
> 
> Maybe they will find some of your yoga positions along with the classified, top secret e-mails. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Gali. Have you taken care of the neighbors farm yet?
I bet you will like this.




 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here are some pictures,
> Monarch butterfly, the pink flower is a Gomphrena. I got it at the greenhouse , it's a house plant in the winter. The Capelet and wrist wamers is for GD Jesseca. I'll mail them out tomorrow. TL


Beautiful flower and butterfly.
Jesseca is going to love her capeet and wrist warmers. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are so right. I am buying a crib and climbing in.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
I had no naps on my trip. :shock: We stayed up until 1 talking and didn't get up until 11:00 on our trip. We hit the hills at 1:00 . It is tough getting 3 women and 5 men out of the cabin. :shock: :-o :x 
We had almost no water pressure. I tried to turn the water on to wash my hair and nothing. I was so upset I thought we had broken the plumbing there too. Youngest GS was filling up the hot tub. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They do look a lot like poodles don't they? There's a lot of strange hair cuts for dogs too. And some really strange haircuts and sculptures for human hair :shock:


That human hair do is too much. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks. The twins were born this morning around 7:30 am & each weighed over 5 lbs each so they are doing great & look so perfect. Mom is doing great & she carried them to term according to the doctor. She had a C-section. Mom said they played the boy music twice once right after the other.
> 
> Mom is a tiny thing who weighed only 100 lbs when she got pregnant. She & hubby have a 5 year old daughter.
> 
> She sent pictures, but I'm not going to post them yet. Praise the Lord for healthy babies.


Great news on the healthy twins. So many twins lately. What a tiny mama to have twins. Did she have a hard time carrying them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What a lovely time that is happening here.
> 
> School cancel because of bomb threats. Two teens have been arrested. Seem more TV news mentions things like this the more people try it.
> 
> ...


That is crazy. 
People are losing it lately. Yesterday someone in Fayetteville hacked up some people with a machete. Evil is lose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey news flash we have two new pets they hang out on the front steps.
> 
> They are a pair of grass snakes. They were either doing a wrap dance or trying to kill each other or doing the fang dango. If you catch my drift.
> 
> Lovely pair hope they eat the mice ect.


Yes I would let them have all the mice they want. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> All is good here at the lake, but it has been a tough week. One my pup had a full body ultrasound and a needle biopsy of his kidneys. He does not have cancer or a weird (rats) infection, we think it is kidney dysplasia. That he was born with bad kidneys. The good news is that he is feeling great. The bad news is that he will live well and go south very quickly in the next couple of years. But as long as he has a good quality of life and not in pain, I will cherish the time we have. Then my dad was a full time job. He needs to live in a senior living apartment. I say that for health and safety issues. He was refusing to even think about it, and that was causing my mom's blood pressure to sky rocket. I finally figured out that he thought this was a death sentence. So I promised him that the house would not be sold, his stuff not touched and that it was a trial period for over the winter. I had wanted to go to Ohio and be there for support, but he wanted to do this on his own. I was on alert all day Friday when they were going to sign the papers and talk him down if he got too confused and too angry (out of fear). He tried not to sign, but mom (finally) held her ground and he signed. Boy was he mad at me and my siblings. I think I became the target of his anger because I had never told him that I thought it was time and always supported his wishes to stay home. Mom called and said they signed the papers and that he was mad, but at a restaurant just about to be served. I asked if I could say 'hi' to him. I heard him grumbling, took the phone and said "hi" and I said "hi" back. I told him that he was about to eat, but I was never so proud of him as I was that day. He took a leap of faith and agreed to try even though he did not want to do it. He thanked me, sounded better, I said I loved him and go have a nice meal. I will give him some decompression time and chat with him again today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I am proud of your Dad. He will love the new place before he knows it. 
I hope your baby get better soon. Poor baby.XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes that was my pet snakes.


I didn't know that is how they did it. I guess that make sense.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh so the grass snakes were doing that. I am with you Jayne do not want any Rattlers near me. Sorry they are endanger. Not really with you dead is what I like to see them.


My cousin got bit by a snake when he was about 6. My uncle had sat him on the ground out of the truck. I can't remember if it was a copperhead or rattle snake. They lived out in the country. My uncle slit Randy's leg open with his knife and sucked out the poison . That saved his life but Dr said it was a miracle that my uncle didn't die because his teeth were rotten.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray Conner is reunited with his twin brother Zane at long last. He came home yesterday. We haven`t seen Bill since yesterday - he must be taking permanent residence at Billy and Ashley`s house.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got my check from the WV state fair. I signed the back of it, and gave it to hubby to cash on Tuesday. I don`t want it, it will only serve as a reminder of how disappointed I felt.$8 won`t go very far anyway


That is wonderful that Conner is with Zane again. PTL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We went to Gatlinburg Tenn and Pigeon Forge. We traveled all thru the mountains. I was so proud of myself. I have been afraid of heights since the 5th grade when I had to go to a fire tower in Girl Scouts. I even got out to take pictures. I am an over comer. :-D


 :thumbup: glad you got out to take the pics, that's a beautiful view! Heights only bother me when I don't have something solid under me - like suspension bridges.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie have you ever made chocolate chip cookies out of ground oatmeal. They are really good. Just use your processor to grind the amount you need for flour. They are really better than the regular flour. I had to make them for my kids when they are little. I hope I am not repeating myself.


Is that a substitute for gluten free diets CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is that a substitute for gluten free diets CB?


Yes. I used it when my kids were allergic to wheat. Ground up oats until it is powder in a processor or blender. I also do it to put in my bread sometimes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray Conner is reunited with his twin brother Zane at long last. He came home yesterday. We haven`t seen Bill since yesterday - he must be taking permanent residence at Billy and Ashley`s house.
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got my check from the WV state fair. I signed the back of it, and gave it to hubby to cash on Tuesday. I don`t want it, it will only serve as a reminder of how disappointed I felt.$8 won`t go very far anyway


That's wonderful news that Conner is finally home with his family!

You've designed and knit a beautiful afghan that will keep you and DH nice and cosy this winter - that's the best prize of all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Speaking of cream cheese. :-o I had some yummy cream cheese crap balls from Joe's Crab Shack this week. I will have to see if I can find a copycat recipe. I love cream cheese. :wink: :XD: :-o


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks WCK
http://www.food.com/recipe/joes-crabshack-great-balls-of-fire-copy-cat-438869


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is hot here today. My mother said it was terrible here this past week. So humid. Tenn was in 80's and low 90's with low humidity so it felt perfect to us . It was great sitting out on the deck drinking our coffee in the mornings. Here is our view.


Looks like your cabin was quite high; beautiful view!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed about the red wig. What are y'all talking about and yes Bon Lady Clairol is good. :wink:


Red wig used by Ice Cream Bandits. They've been keeping quiet this summer; must have a secret stash somewhere.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was funny but I was afraid after I saw this. We also heard that someone got attacked by a bear but didn't watch the news. There were people eating beside us talking about it.
> Yarnie I saw the cutest bear carving I want to try. I looked for one to buy but couldn't find any. It was on a store called the" Three Bears". It was on their doors. So cute I took a picture for you and me.


I love the bear carvings on the door. Was that an antique shop? Did you find some wonderful antiques on your trip?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have too. I was throwing yarn all around the yarn store. I was so excited. I could have gone back again. I bought some yarn for my GD's some boot toppers and some varigated for me a shawl. I will have three shawls if I finish my two plus the one Yarnie made for me. :-D


What kind of yarn did you get for your shawl? Have you got a pattern in mind for the 2nd shawl?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Gali. Have you taken care of the neighbors farm yet?
> I bet you will like this.
> 
> 
> ...


That was so cute, the little donkey looked so comfy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I had no naps on my trip. :shock: We stayed up until 1 talking and didn't get up until 11:00 on our trip. We hit the hills at 1:00 . It is tough getting 3 women and 5 men out of the cabin. :shock: :-o :x
> We had almost no water pressure. I tried to turn the water on to wash my hair and nothing. I was so upset I thought we had broken the plumbing there too. Youngest GS was filling up the hot tub. :lol:


Bad plumbing would not be good news on your holiday! Is your septic ok now?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is crazy.
> People are losing it lately. Yesterday someone in Fayetteville hacked up some people with a machete. Evil is lose.


Frightening


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My cousin got bit by a snake when he was about 6. My uncle had sat him on the ground out of the truck. I can't remember if it was a copperhead or rattle snake. They lived out in the country. My uncle slit Randy's leg open with his knife and sucked out the poison . That saved his life but Dr said it was a miracle that my uncle didn't die because his teeth were rotten.


I remember seeing that in all the old westerns on TV and movies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. I used it when my kids were allergic to wheat. Ground up oats until it is powder in a processor or blender. I also do it to put in my bread sometimes.


Maybe that would work for Yarnie's granddaughter


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK
> http://www.food.com/recipe/joes-crabshack-great-balls-of-fire-copy-cat-438869


Thanks CB - they look yummy. I would have to cut back on jalapenos though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Red wig used by Ice Cream Bandits. They've been keeping quiet this summer; must have a secret stash somewhere.


Oh yeah. I have been gone too long. :XD: Blue Bell is back so the Ice Cream Bandits have been waiting for it. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the bear carvings on the door. Was that an antique shop? Did you find some wonderful antiques on your trip?


No it was on a gift shop. I thought the name of the shop was Jesus Saves but that was just a sign underneath. 
We did a lot of antiquing. My boys have been buying guns and knives. I didn't buy any antiques myself. I bought jewelry and a few country things. Wooden bowl, iron skillet, tin lamp shades and tee shirts for the other grandboys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz
http://bitecharge.com/play/behindclosed?sess=r6#r6
I am whimical. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We went to Gatlinburg Tenn and Pigeon Forge. We traveled all thru the mountains. I was so proud of myself. I have been afraid of heights since the 5th grade when I had to go to a fire tower in Girl Scouts. I even got out to take pictures. I am an over comer. :-D


You were right next-door in Gatlinburg! Fun! Beautiful picture - I love woods.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee you chatter boxes I havae been trying to catch up.

Glad your home CB and love the pictures. Yarn tell me what and whom and how. Thanks for picture of Bears like them.

WeeBee, they don't know how to judge and you had a lovely enter of your Afgan. They do not have good eye site either. To heck with them. 

Oh Bon can't wait to see kitchen redo. Also Blanket. How was it at Dentist office.?

Can't believe they only sold for a dollar Joey. You should be getting rain tonight. 90's today. Did you see next week in low 70's and one night in the 40's. Can't wait to turn off AC. Plus need rain just to get allergy to calm down. Son and I are seeing who can sceeze caught ect the most.

WCK how are you doing did you get any more rain. My head band is finial on track, but may run out of yarn. Just make it for a little one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/behindclosed?sess=r6#r6
> I am whimical. ?


I'm earnest


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You were right next-door in Gatlinburg! Fun! Beautiful picture - I love woods.


Hi Bonnie, did you make it to see your gd this weekend with her blanket? Hope you got a photo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bad plumbing would not be good news on your holiday! Is your septic ok now?


We left the septic pumping. It is ok but not fixed. When we drove up in our driveway there was too much water for my flowers. I went out back and looked at the pool and it had blown the top off the pool pump and the pool was letting it own water out. We are shutting it down. It had just started pumping so that was a blessing. Only down under the skimmer. Of course I was planning on getting in this week since it is so hot. :shock: It is always something.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee you chatter boxes I havae been trying to catch up.
> 
> Glad your home CB and love the pictures. Yarn tell me what and whom and how. Thanks for picture of Bears like them.
> 
> ...


Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Saw the sun once in a while, but still getting some good rain showers and a few solid down pours. It has definitely cooled off in the last week -- socks, jackets and sweaters have made their appearance again.

Pattern for headband can always be made bigger or smaller so actual finished size is always ok. Can I send more yarn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You were right next-door in Gatlinburg! Fun! Beautiful picture - I love woods.


Yes I know. I thought of you being so close. I also saw the Chattanooga turn off and thought of your DD. I was also next-door to my sister but I didn't see her either. I can't imagine how beautiful the mountains would be in a month. I kept telling my Dh that we have woods too only they are flat. He loves Colorado so he loved it. Plus we saw wild turkeys and an elk.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm earnest


Yes you are. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We left the septic pumping. It is ok but not fixed. When we drove up in our driveway there was too much water for my flowers. I went out back and looked at the pool and it had blown the top off the pool pump and the pool was letting it own water out. We are shutting it down. It had just started pumping so that was a blessing. Only down under the skimmer. Of course I was planning on getting in this week since it is so hot. :shock: It is always something.


Adventures with Country Bumpkins :XD: Another chapter for the book?

Glad you got home before the water caused too many problems. You've got time to fix the septic now that you're home again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Saw the sun once in a while, but still getting some good rain showers and a few solid down pours. It has definitely cooled off in the last week -- socks, jackets and sweaters have made their appearance again.
> 
> Pattern for headband can always be made bigger or smaller so actual finished size is always ok. Can I send more yarn?


will email you about it. Hot here, finial got head band the way I want it zig zag pattern . It took a while but know I like it.
I can't wait for cooler weather after this week. It is like FLa. here . humid as all get out. Its tahe first week of Sept and we are getting Aug weather. A little late isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Raining here tonight, cooler tomorrow and next week.
> 
> I did something stupid. Friday, I drove my son's car, but needed a key from mine, so took them along. Today, he wanted to move my car. No keys. I lost them between Walmart, gas station and home. Called both places, no keys. Problem is, it is a newer car with electronic key. It is the only one I have. Pretty penny to replace it. I will have his car to drive in the mean time. On well! It can be replaced!


Oh no that is not good . You check every place you can so sorry. But hope you don't have happen to you like it did to me. Replace keys and found the lost ones the next day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Raining here tonight, cooler tomorrow and next week.
> 
> I did something stupid. Friday, I drove my son's car, but needed a key from mine, so took them along. Today, he wanted to move my car. No keys. I lost them between Walmart, gas station and home. Called both places, no keys. Problem is, it is a newer car with electronic key. It is the only one I have. Pretty penny to replace it. I will have his car to drive in the mean time. On well! It can be replaced!


I hate when that happens. We took my son's jeep on our trip. They told us to be careful because they only had one key. I was so afraid DH would lose the key or lock us out of the car. We have had our keys locked in the car before in Dallas and Memphis. Both not my fault.
:x


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then I have a spare. But, I will have two made, so I will have a spare.


Now don't do like me I could not find the spare. It was the house key. To this day I do not know where it is.

Lost my waist band tonight took it off so would not get wet to make supper. Look all over for it. Hubby found it for me under my knitting bag. I really need to have a note pad on a chain around my neck to write down where I put things.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Raining here tonight, cooler tomorrow and next week.
> 
> I did something stupid. Friday, I drove my son's car, but needed a key from mine, so took them along. Today, he wanted to move my car. No keys. I lost them between Walmart, gas station and home. Called both places, no keys. Problem is, it is a newer car with electronic key. It is the only one I have. Pretty penny to replace it. I will have his car to drive in the mean time. On well! It can be replaced!


Frustrating. DH thought he lost his keys the other day but found them in the second garage. To bad they don't have a ringer on them like the phone so you can hear if they're close by.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Frustrating. DH thought he lost his keys the other day but found them in the second garage. To bad they don't have a ringer on them like the phone so you can hear if they're close by.


I made my husband use the button on car keys that make the horn honk to say it is lock. Made him do it when we could not remember where we park in a huge parking lot. Wish I could do that with all my lost keys. Sure would cause a lot of noise. :roll: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I made my husband use the button on car keys that make the horn honk to say it is lock. Made him do it when we could not remember where we park in a huge parking lot. Wish I could do that with all my lost keys. Sure would cause a lot of noise. :roll: :roll:


We did that when we had a rental car and couldn't find it in the parking lot at the airport


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We did that when we had a rental car and couldn't find it in the parking lot at the airport


It is neat to have just for that reason. I hate big parking lots. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is neat to have just for that reason. I hate big parking lots. :roll:


Me too. I learned the hard way to pay attention to what door I come in through so I can go out the same door.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too. I learned the hard way to pay attention to what door I come in through so I can go out the same door.


I am sorry I am tried but all I thought of is why would you worry about what door you come through.

this is what I thought and I mean I am really tired.

The drivers side or the passager side of the car.

It took me a bit to think oh she means the shop she is in.

Hey there are times I can't remember which door either. I have ended up on the other side of mall and wonder what the heck I don't remember this. :XD: :XD:
I look around and don't remember seeing what I am seeing till it dawns' on me I went out the other side.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Starting to rain and thunder and lighting so am getting off.

God Bless Nite now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry I am tried but all I thought of is why would you worry about what door you come through.
> 
> this is what I thought and I mean I am really tired.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: You gave me such a good laugh! Thanks Yarnie.

Years ago, I worked in Australia for about 6 months and it took me a very long time to get used to going to the correct side of the car. Staying in the proper driving lane was ok, but turning corners was a whole other matter. :shock:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning

I am having the hardest time remembering it is Monday.

My dad is still throwing a fit, but nothing I can do about that. We are all getting a bit miffed at him. He is angry that no one understands how difficult this move will be for him. But that is what all of us had to go through when we were kids and moved every few years for his job. This is the first time he has to leave on someone else's terms and not because he wants too start a new job. I think guys when they transfer their families do not understand how hard it is on the families. For them, it is a new adventure, new job, new responsibilities, excitement.....and for the rest of us it is devastating to leave friends, start new schools, make new friends, get involved..... Don't know where this is going, maybe time to top off the coffee.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I had no naps on my trip. :shock: We stayed up until 1 talking and didn't get up until 11:00 on our trip. We hit the hills at 1:00 . It is tough getting 3 women and 5 men out of the cabin. :shock: :-o :x
> We had almost no water pressure. I tried to turn the water on to wash my hair and nothing. I was so upset I thought we had broken the plumbing there too. Youngest GS was filling up the hot tub. :lol:


It is so much fun staying up and talking. Glad you solved the water problem.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry I am tried but all I thought of is why would you worry about what door you come through.
> 
> this is what I thought and I mean I am really tired.
> 
> ...


 :lol: I fell asleep on my keyboard talking to you last night. Sorry. I always try to park in the same parking spot to prevent losing my car. I clicker died so I have to find it the old fashion way. When DH drops me off at a shop he parks in weird places. I feel like I have been abandoned when he does this. Grrr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> I am having the hardest time remembering it is Monday.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. When Daddy truck was taken away from him and work. He started walking down the highway to go to work. My mother had to call my brother to find him. He didn't take it well either. It was hard on him. Sorry you are having to go thru this. Maybe he will find out he loves his new place. Maybe if you take him home a few times he will feel like he is on vacation not in a prison.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/behindclosed?sess=r6#r6
> I am whimical. ?


Me too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too.


I thought of you every time I saw a kayak on someones car while in the mountains . The steams had so many rocks with little water I didn't see anyone on a kayak.
We saw some large woman hung up on a rock in their floats. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought of you every time I saw a kayak on someones car while in the mountains . The steams had so many rocks with little water I didn't see anyone on a kayak.
> We saw some large woman hung up on a rock in their floats. :shock: :lol:


Great photos!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Great photos!


Thank you. 
Are you settling in still?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yummy.
http://omgchocolatedesserts.com/oreo-cheesecake-cupcakes-with-chocolate-ganache/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you.
> Are you settling in still?


Kind of. Adjustment is slow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yummy.
> http://omgchocolatedesserts.com/oreo-cheesecake-cupcakes-with-chocolate-ganache/


I must make these. Wow! Sounds great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> I am having the hardest time remembering it is Monday.
> 
> ...


That's probably why it's so hard for your Dad to accept the changes in his life -- it's not under his control and he doesn't like it and maybe even frightens him a bit. But it sounds like he has an outgoing personality, so once he gets settled and gets to know people, hopefully he will be happier. In the meantime, it's rough for you, your Mom and the rest of the family. Hugs and prayers!

My Mom bears the brunt of my Dad's resentment and frustration as his mobility and speech get worse. It was an effort to get him to accept the walker at first, but he's ok with it now. But walking is getting more difficult and at some point he will have to look at a scooter or wheelchair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: I fell asleep on my keyboard talking to you last night. Sorry. I always try to park in the same parking spot to prevent losing my car. I clicker died so I have to find it the old fashion way. When DH drops me off at a shop he parks in weird places. I feel like I have been abandoned when he does this. Grrr.


That's when having the only orange or lime green vehicle in town pays off :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought of you every time I saw a kayak on someones car while in the mountains . The steams had so many rocks with little water I didn't see anyone on a kayak.
> We saw some large woman hung up on a rock in their floats. :shock: :lol:


The water level does look low; being caught up on the rocks probably wasn't much fun for her. Beautiful shot of the deer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yummy.
> http://omgchocolatedesserts.com/oreo-cheesecake-cupcakes-with-chocolate-ganache/


 :thumbup: Another yummy cream cheese recipe!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Kind of. Adjustment is slow.


Have you met some of your new neighbours yet? Are the dogs settling into their new home ok?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you met some of your new neighbours yet? Are the dogs settling into their new home ok?


Dogs are running off and we're having trouble with that. We get calls saying "we have your dog". They need to be leashed and they are used to being free. Yes, getting to know neighbors.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

apples, peanut butter and mini marshmallows


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Dogs are running off and we're having trouble with that. We get calls saying "we have your dog". They need to be leashed and they are used to being free. Yes, getting to know neighbors.


Well that's one way of getting to know your neighbours


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Kind of. Adjustment is slow.


I understand. My DS said she is still getting adjusted. She left July3 . Takes awhile. Take your time, no hurry .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's probably why it's so hard for your Dad to accept the changes in his life -- it's not under his control and he doesn't like it and maybe even frightens him a bit. But it sounds like he has an outgoing personality, so once he gets settled and gets to know people, hopefully he will be happier. In the meantime, it's rough for you, your Mom and the rest of the family. Hugs and prayers!
> 
> My Mom bears the brunt of my Dad's resentment and frustration as his mobility and speech get worse. It was an effort to get him to accept the walker at first, but he's ok with it now. But walking is getting more difficult and at some point he will have to look at a scooter or wheelchair.


I am sorry to hear that about your Dad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's when having the only orange or lime green vehicle in town pays off :XD:


Is that the color you have? :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The water level does look low; being caught up on the rocks probably wasn't much fun for her. Beautiful shot of the deer.


It is an elk. Not native but moved there . So DH told me. :shock: There was a deer on our driveway one morning while we drank coffee. Dh saw a skunk and a ground hog. I had a hummingbird come up to my face while I was on the deck. It surprised me so I didn't get a good look at it. I wanted to go for a walk but I was afraid I would see one of those bears.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Dogs are running off and we're having trouble with that. We get calls saying "we have your dog". They need to be leashed and they are used to being free. Yes, getting to know neighbors.


What about one of those collar zappers? They didn't bother Mitch. All he did was squint his eyes so we knew he felt it. That is a good way to meet the neighbors.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> apples, peanut butter and mini marshmallows


That is funny. I need to remember to do this for the grands. They are never too old for fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that the color you have? :-D


No - mine is red. But there are some orange and lime green cars in the Valley and the definitely stand out. One of the taxi companies has lime green cabs too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about one of those collar zappers? They didn't bother Mitch. All he did was squint his eyes so we knew he felt it. That is a good way to meet the neighbors.


That might be a good idea. One of my customers has the fences set up and uses the collars and works ok for her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Federal and State legal wranglings might come up with some very strange situations in the next few months ....

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/09/04/tenn-judge-refuses-to-grant-straight-couple-a-divorce-because-of-gay-marriage/?tid=sm_fb


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> I am having the hardest time remembering it is Monday.
> 
> ...


I understand how you are feeling. It is hard to get old especial for a man. My Dad had problems with it but then what happen tohim can understand. Your dad will get use to it may take a while and he will be grouchy that is a given. Mine was to. 
I think I will have that problem too. But then I want to give my sons grief it's only fair. They did it to me, I was thinking of getting a cane like the lady Ruth Bussie on Laugh In. So I can hit someone who is annoy me. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yummy.
> http://omgchocolatedesserts.com/oreo-cheesecake-cupcakes-with-chocolate-ganache/


Thanks Cream Cheese love my cream cheeses.

Really look so good.

Kissy face for it. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's probably why it's so hard for your Dad to accept the changes in his life -- it's not under his control and he doesn't like it and maybe even frightens him a bit. But it sounds like he has an outgoing personality, so once he gets settled and gets to know people, hopefully he will be happier. In the meantime, it's rough for you, your Mom and the rest of the family. Hugs and prayers!
> 
> My Mom bears the brunt of my Dad's resentment and frustration as his mobility and speech get worse. It was an effort to get him to accept the walker at first, but he's ok with it now. But walking is getting more difficult and at some point he will have to look at a scooter or wheelchair.


I really think it is easier for a women to go through the change of living then it is for a man. It's like their ego is hurt and then we take it away from them.

My Dad was funny. He told his older sister she could not drive any more. She had a problem parking her car in the ditch all the time.

But when it came to him, Oh the world had stop. He flunk his driving test at age of 90. Oh my gosh he was off the wall about that.

But then he would drive around the senior living with the car. One day he drove off the rode into a snow mobile trail. It was snowing and he got stuck. Two days and one night they look for him. Thanks be to God a young man got a new snowmobile and was trying it out and came appond my dad in the car. He just wouldn't give up driving.

The Sheriff who was one who help get him help and came to see him after wards told him no more driving. Finial after being told no more. He understood. That and the car keys wee never left any where he could find them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> apples, peanut butter and mini marshmallows


No that is cute. Would make a neat tricker treat for kids.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about one of those collar zappers? They didn't bother Mitch. All he did was squint his eyes so we knew he felt it. That is a good way to meet the neighbors.


Yes at least they get to know you through your dogs. They must like dogs or they would turn them over to animal control.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I understand how you are feeling. It is hard to get old especial for a man. My Dad had problems with it but then what happen tohim can understand. Your dad will get use to it may take a while and he will be grouchy that is a given. Mine was to.
> I think I will have that problem too. But then I want to give my sons grief it's only fair. They did it to me, I was thinking of getting a cane like the lady Ruth Bussie on Laugh In. So I can hit someone who is annoy me. :shock:


If your cane isn't handy, you can use or purse or umbrella too :XD:

We can have buttons made up


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Federal and State legal wranglings might come up with some very strange situations in the next few months ....
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/09/04/tenn-judge-refuses-to-grant-straight-couple-a-divorce-because-of-gay-marriage/?tid=sm_fb


I like that Judge . :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I really think it is easier for a women to go through the change of living then it is for a man. It's like their ego is hurt and then we take it away from them.
> 
> My Dad was funny. He told his older sister she could not drive any more. She had a problem parking her car in the ditch all the time.
> 
> ...


That is sad. It hurt my feeling when Daddy couldn't drive anymore. Someone told us to file his truck key down so it wouldn't work but we never had to do that. He would go in the cabinet and start taking pills. I suggested to the dr about filling up his empty bottles with TicTacs. We got all kinds of favors and he never noticed . Mama would hide his pills and give them to him. You could watch him walk to the cabinet and take all the pills he wanted. I hated to deceive him but it was for his own good.
I think you are right Yarnie it is their ego or manhood. Sad for the family too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If your cane isn't handy, you can use or purse or umbrella too :XD:
> 
> We can have buttons made up


Yes we should that is what we need.

My friend gave me a pin:

I did not escape they gave me a day pass.

I wonder what she meant by that. Oh I know what she meant. Normal to me is not normal to anyone else.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I really think it is easier for a women to go through the change of living then it is for a man. It's like their ego is hurt and then we take it away from them.
> 
> My Dad was funny. He told his older sister she could not drive any more. She had a problem parking her car in the ditch all the time.
> 
> ...


Your Dad sounds like my FIL. He had macular degeneration and by his early 80's was told he shouldn't drive. He appealed and got a 1 year day time only license but he really wasn't safe and family had the RCMP talk to him and take his license. He was furious. His wife had dementia but had very good vision. He tried to convince everyone he was safe to drive as long as she was with him to be his eyes!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Call from son tonight home from China. Had time off during his stay so went to Hong Kong for three days.

He went looking for silk yarn for me. They do not make silk yarn or thread any more. But man gave him the address of a lady in London who carries it????

He then said he bought me four boxes of wool yarn but it did not feel like wool. Oh my gosh can't wait to see what this is like.

I only wanted a few skeins of Cashmere. The first time I ask him to get me yarn he bought me a yard of red silk fabic. 
He is his fathers son. I wonder what I would get if I ask him to bring me back a fur coat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your Dad sounds like my FIL. He had macular degeneration and by his early 80's was told he shouldn't drive. He appealed and got a 1 year day time only license but he really wasn't safe and family had the RCMP talk to him and take his license. He was furious. His wife had dementia but had very good vision. He tried to convince everyone he was safe to drive as long as she was with him to be his eyes!!


Oh I love that her eyes were good enough for him to drive. Poor men it really is hard on them getting old. I am glad I am a women I give my husbands enough grief . Well I do it on purpose I am not going into old age a nice sweet lady. I am going with my tennis shoes crop tops purple hair and great big glasses red of course.

I won't get away with it I know those guys . That is why I want a cane.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

forgot bottom will have my short shorts on with my very close veins showing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad. It hurt my feeling when Daddy couldn't drive anymore. Someone told us to file his truck key down so it wouldn't work but we never had to do that. He would go in the cabinet and start taking pills. I suggested to the dr about filling up his empty bottles with TicTacs. We got all kinds of favors and he never noticed . Mama would hide his pills and give them to him. You could watch him walk to the cabinet and take all the pills he wanted. I hated to deceive him but it was for his own good.
> I think you are right Yarnie it is their ego or manhood. Sad for the family too.


That is so very sad CB, but you did what you had to do to keep him safe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is so very sad CB, but you did what you had to do to keep him safe.


Sad and scary with him taking pills like that. Glad you did something about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Call from son tonight home from China. Had time off during his stay so went to Hong Kong for three days.
> 
> He went looking for silk yarn for me. They do not make silk yarn or thread any more. But man gave him the address of a lady in London who carries it????
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: You really have to wonder what goes on in their mind.  :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love that her eyes were good enough for him to drive. Poor men it really is hard on them getting old. I am glad I am a women I give my husbands enough grief . Well I do it on purpose I am not going into old age a nice sweet lady. I am going with my tennis shoes crop tops purple hair and great big glasses red of course.
> 
> I won't get away with it I know those guys . That is why I want a cane.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh WCK that is so funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love that her eyes were good enough for him to drive. Poor men it really is hard on them getting old. I am glad I am a women I give my husbands enough grief . Well I do it on purpose I am not going into old age a nice sweet lady. I am going with my tennis shoes crop tops purple hair and great big glasses red of course.
> 
> I won't get away with it I know those guys . That is why I want a cane.


I can't get by with not dying my hair. They start telling me it is time. 
:shock: They wanted me to sky dive and get on crazy fair wheels last week. I asked them why would I ? They don't want me getting old on them I guess. I can still out run them if I have too. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh now that is a hoot. 

I have to save that. 

Nite and God Bless ladies of the night. I need to get my beauty sleep. I am a little behind and it shows my behind is dragging.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night Yarnie. Sweet dreams.

http://www.facebook.com/topic/Evangelical-Church-in-Germany/137734196250937?source=whfrt&position=1&trqid=6191984343100315013


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we should that is what we need.
> 
> My friend gave me a pin:
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Call from son tonight home from China. Had time off during his stay so went to Hong Kong for three days.
> 
> He went looking for silk yarn for me. They do not make silk yarn or thread any more. But man gave him the address of a lady in London who carries it????
> 
> ...


Surprise yarn! :thumbup: You'll have to make yourself something special with it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't get by with not dying my hair. They start telling me it is time.
> :shock: They wanted me to sky dive and get on crazy fair wheels last week. I asked them why would I ? They don't want me getting old on them I guess. I can still out run them if I have too. :XD:


You will always be young at heart! Did you agree to sky dive? My nephew took DB#3 sky diving as a birthday gift a couple years ago. They said they loved the experience, but neither have gone again.

You could be like the lady from Iceland that took her knitting when she went hang gliding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night Yarnie. Sweet dreams.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/topic/Evangelical-Church-in-Germany/137734196250937?source=whfrt&position=1&trqid=6191984343100315013


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You will always be young at heart! Did you agree to sky dive? My nephew took DB#3 sky diving as a birthday gift a couple years ago. They said they loved the experience, but neither have gone again.
> 
> You could be like the lady from Iceland that took her knitting when she went hang gliding.


Did your DB like it? I would have been scared to death. No knitting either. 
I didn't mean sky dive I meant sky lift. :shock: No I went on top of the mountain. The end. They should be proud of me for doing that. I crawled in the glass tub to the penquins at Sea World. I came out between a lady's legs.  It was hot and humid in there. I was going to walk the astronauts line but I had flip-flops on so I didn't have to do that. Thank You Lord. It turned out that it went up and up and up with a harness that would only go one way so you couldn't back out of it. Everyone else had on tennis shoes. But I was going to do it for my family. :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off Wck. Sweet dreams.
XX &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did your DB like it? I would have been scared to death. No knitting either.
> I didn't mean sky dive I meant sky lift. :shock: No I went on top of the mountain. The end. They should be proud of me for doing that. I crawled in the glass tub to the penquins at Sea World. I came out between a lady's legs.  It was hot and humid in there. I was going to walk the astronauts line but I had flip-flops on so I didn't have to do that. Thank You Lord. It turned out that it went up and up and up with a harness that would only go one way so you couldn't back out of it. Everyone else had on tennis shoes. But I was going to do it for my family. :x


The sacrifices you make for your family :XD: :lol: Sea World adventure should be included in your book


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off Wck. Sweet dreams.
> XX ♥


Night CB, sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

more dog shaming 
http://www.suggestedpost.eu/hilarious-dog-shaming/ :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well that's one way of getting to know your neighbours


They were really nice, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about one of those collar zappers? They didn't bother Mitch. All he did was squint his eyes so we knew he felt it. That is a good way to meet the neighbors.


We looked into that. Our lawn isn't big enough. The company wouldn't put one in!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> more dog shaming
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/hilarious-dog-shaming/ :lol:


How cute! He is adorable.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:


Did you read the comments about Muslims converting to Christianity? I have thought for some time that the best rehabilitation of Gitmo detainees would be someone reading the Bible out loud over the entire facility and removing all ability to read the Quran. Replacing a violent theology with a peaceful one couldn't hurt.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been off KP for about a week. First, I was cleaning house to hostess my bridge club. Then, I was canning veggies and fruit (whole tomatoes, pickled okra, grape concentrate, and sauerkraut) and dehydrating herbs (parsley, oregano, marjoram, and sage). I even dehydrated parsley for a friend one day. I also made refrigerator pickles. In my spare time, I have been knitting a crimson colored top-down poncho. I love the pattern although I found one stitch omitted and remedied that. It is addictive working on it.

Now, I finally have caught up with my chores except for doing some pickled beets. Next week, we leave for Florida and I am trying to finish up my garden produce. I am taking the poncho and some baby yarn to make my niece a blanket. She's due any day with her fourth child. I need to pick up some books to read at the beach. I am looking forward to relaxing. Any book suggestions? Anything good that you've read lately? I also need to catch up on what I've missed on KP this week. I got a PM from admin about a new section on the newsletter. Anyone tried it yet.?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! It is a good morning. My key problem is solved. I have not found the lost keys. It was scheduled for a recall fix next week. That is to replace the module and to get two new keys. The only cost will be to get the car towed to the garage. I will call my auto club.
> 
> On Sunday, my Grandson turned 18. Today he and I will go to the DMV to transfer the title of a SUV to his name. Big day for him.
> 
> It is raining so it is cooler. Forecast is for 70's all week.


Happy Birthday to your Grandson joey.
It`s my 'baby' sons 21st Birthday today. Hubby and son have gone to the DMV to get our sons licence renewed. That gives me time to bake his cake. He wants chocolate with chocolate frosting.
Where has the time gone? It doesn`t seem that long ago that he was born.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The sacrifices you make for your family :XD: :lol: Sea World adventure should be included in your book


I forgot to tell you I hit my head hard going into the tunnel. I got no sympathy from my family.  They just ignore my mishaps. Except my DD but she was there. She always laughs at me. :-o When we were looking at the sharks in the below in a tunnel. I felt dizzy and started moving . I thought I was falling backwards. I didn't know I was on a conveyer belt. :lol: Silly me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> more dog shaming
> http://www.suggestedpost.eu/hilarious-dog-shaming/ :lol:


Bad boy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We looked into that. Our lawn isn't big enough. The company wouldn't put one in!


You only need a collar and use it yourself if the dogs get out of bounds. To teach them their territory.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been off KP for about a week. First, I was cleaning house to hostess my bridge club. Then, I was canning veggies and fruit (whole tomatoes, pickled okra, grape concentrate, and sauerkraut) and dehydrating herbs (parsley, oregano, marjoram, and sage). I even dehydrated parsley for a friend one day. I also made refrigerator pickles. In my spare time, I have been knitting a crimson colored top-down poncho. I love the pattern although I found one stitch omitted and remedied that. It is addictive working on it.
> 
> Now, I finally have caught up with my chores except for doing some pickled beets. Next week, we leave for Florida and I am trying to finish up my garden produce. I am taking the poncho and some baby yarn to make my niece a blanket. She's due any day with her fourth child. I need to pick up some books to read at the beach. I am looking forward to relaxing. Any book suggestions? Anything good that you've read lately? I also need to catch up on what I've missed on KP this week. I got a PM from admin about a new section on the newsletter. Anyone tried it yet.?


You have been so busy this past week. 
You will have lots of veggies for the winter. I wish I did. Nothing not one thing this year.
Your poncho sounds neat. Does it have cables in it?
I could careless about the Attic. It is when the fighting starts and it is to hide the bullies. I don't know why Admin sent the section notice if it is suppose to be a secret place. Admin threw it down there or you can start a topic if you want to put yourself in that place. No me. I want to stay grounded.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! It is a good morning. My key problem is solved. I have not found the lost keys. It was scheduled for a recall fix next week. That is to replace the module and to get two new keys. The only cost will be to get the car towed to the garage. I will call my auto club.
> 
> On Sunday, my Grandson turned 18. Today he and I will go to the DMV to transfer the title of a SUV to his name. Big day for him.
> 
> It is raining so it is cooler. Forecast is for 70's all week.


That is good about your car. God takes care of our problems . Happy Birthday to your GS. Yes it is a big day for him.
It is 90 here right now. I am glad someone is cooler. Enjoy it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday to your Grandson joey.
> It`s my 'baby' sons 21st Birthday today. Hubby and son have gone to the DMV to get our sons licence renewed. That gives me time to bake his cake. He wants chocolate with chocolate frosting.
> Where has the time gone? It doesn`t seem that long ago that he was born.


Happy Birthday to your baby. It goes by so fast. My baby turns 38 next month. 
He will enjoy his cake. You are a good mama.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you Bumpy.
As a rite of passage, my son used his new drivers licence as ID when he bought some beer for the first time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought of you every time I saw a kayak on someones car while in the mountains . The steams had so many rocks with little water I didn't see anyone on a kayak.
> We saw some large woman hung up on a rock in their floats. :shock: :lol:


There are so many places that really need water. You can see how far down the water is in your picture. Beautiful area you were in. Were you one or near the Natchez Trail? I so want to go there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love that her eyes were good enough for him to drive. Poor men it really is hard on them getting old. I am glad I am a women I give my husbands enough grief . Well I do it on purpose I am not going into old age a nice sweet lady. I am going with my tennis shoes crop tops purple hair and great big glasses red of course.
> 
> I won't get away with it I know those guys . That is why I want a cane.


Practice using your elbows. You can then literally elbow your way into a room. The elbows are suppose to be one of the strongest parts of our bodies. When a kid, I can remember seeing "seniors" elbow their way onto an elevator or onto public transportation. People will move out of your way. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have been so busy this past week.
> You will have lots of veggies for the winter. I wish I did. Nothing not one thing this year.
> Your poncho sounds neat. Does it have cables in it?
> I could careless about the Attic. It is when the fighting starts and it is to hide the bullies. I don't know why Admin sent the section notice if it is suppose to be a secret place. Admin threw it down there or you can start a topic if you want to put yourself in that place. No me. I want to stay grounded.


I think Admin is taking the easy way out. It's easy to add a new section to KP. Much more programming is required to add a feature to ban an offensive poster and some chance of making readers angry. This was a PR move rather than a real fix. All Admin has done is create an open space for the liberals to attack people. What's new? Like that will stop them from posting on General Chit Chat and offending other posters?

My poncho does not have cables. It uses a brioche stitch (knit below stitch), P2 repeat on one row with the next row just knit where you see a knit stitch and purl where you see a purl. It has regular increases and sleeves and is knit with a #2 wool yarn, so it is lightweight but warm. It has K2, P2 ribbing at the neck and cuffs. It is a simple design and would be wearable with jeans or any pants/skirt, but I'll get to wear it when we visit my grandson at IU because their colors are cream and crimson. I had to enlarge the pattern though because I was certain it would not fit as loosely as I liked.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There are so many places that really need water. You can see how far down the water is in your picture. Beautiful area you were in. Were you one or near the Natchez Trail? I so want to go there.


I don't know about the Natchez trail. We went to a Cherokee Village close to N Carolina. That is where we saw the elk. We were lost so I don't if we saw were you are talking about or not. We were staying in the Gatlinburg,- Pigeon Forge area. I wasn't driving or really watching the road signs. You need to go when the trees change. I want to go with you when you go. :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You only need a collar and use it yourself if the dogs get out of bounds. To teach them their territory.


Humm. This is confusing to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Admin is taking the easy way out. It's easy to add a new section to KP. Much more programming is required to add a feature to ban an offensive poster and some chance of making readers angry. This was a PR move rather than a real fix. All Admin has done is create an open space for the liberals to attack people. What's new? Like that will stop them from posting on General Chit Chat and offending other posters?
> 
> My poncho does not have cables. It uses a brioche stitch (knit below stitch), P2 repeat on one row with the next row just knit where you see a knit stitch and purl where you see a purl. It has regular increases and sleeves and is knit with a #2 wool yarn, so it is lightweight but warm. It has K2, P2 ribbing at the neck and cuffs. It is a simple design and would be wearable with jeans or any pants/skirt, but I'll get to wear it when we visit my grandson at IU because their colors are cream and crimson. I had to enlarge the pattern though because I was certain it would not fit as loosely as I liked.


Careful there, KC. Admin said that any complaints about the attic will end up in the attic. Contentious threads were moved to the attic, not the users. Yes, the libs are still free to post where we like.
Have a pleasant evening, ladies!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Did you read the comments about Muslims converting to Christianity? I have thought for some time that the best rehabilitation of Gitmo detainees would be someone reading the Bible out loud over the entire facility and removing all ability to read the Quran. Replacing a violent theology with a peaceful one couldn't hurt.


I did; and it takes a lot of courage to convert from Islam since apostasy is considered a capital offense. Even if it's true that some of them might be conversions of convenience, but it's still an introduction to Christianity and the many groups who are helping them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Humm. This is confusing to me.


Look at this LL.
http://www.alphadogcollars.com/order.php?gclid=CKWf9vjZ6McCFQENaQod5EQJOA


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been off KP for about a week. First, I was cleaning house to hostess my bridge club. Then, I was canning veggies and fruit (whole tomatoes, pickled okra, grape concentrate, and sauerkraut) and dehydrating herbs (parsley, oregano, marjoram, and sage). I even dehydrated parsley for a friend one day. I also made refrigerator pickles. In my spare time, I have been knitting a crimson colored top-down poncho. I love the pattern although I found one stitch omitted and remedied that. It is addictive working on it.
> 
> Now, I finally have caught up with my chores except for doing some pickled beets. Next week, we leave for Florida and I am trying to finish up my garden produce. I am taking the poncho and some baby yarn to make my niece a blanket. She's due any day with her fourth child. I need to pick up some books to read at the beach. I am looking forward to relaxing. Any book suggestions? Anything good that you've read lately? I also need to catch up on what I've missed on KP this week. I got a PM from admin about a new section on the newsletter. Anyone tried it yet.?


You've certainly been busy and will be ready for a nice relaxing holiday in FL. Would love to see your poncho and blanket when you've finished them.

I read Pillars of the Earth when I went to Edmonton last month and found it very interesting. Ken Follett does a lot of research in his books and I learned more about life in the middle ages. I think there are sequels to the book as well.

I think the Attic is Admin's answer to dealing with complaints about contentious threads. Chit Chat would then be left for threads that haven't caused controversy and he's probably expecting that there won't be as many complaints posted about how the tone of KP has changed. The big hot topic over there now is the best way to knit socks. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! It is a good morning. My key problem is solved. I have not found the lost keys. It was scheduled for a recall fix next week. That is to replace the module and to get two new keys. The only cost will be to get the car towed to the garage. I will call my auto club.
> 
> On Sunday, my Grandson turned 18. Today he and I will go to the DMV to transfer the title of a SUV to his name. Big day for him.
> 
> It is raining so it is cooler. Forecast is for 70's all week.


I'm glad you're getting new keys without too much hassle. 18 is quite a milestone for your grandson and having is first vehicle will be another. Congrats to him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Birthday to your Grandson joey.
> It`s my 'baby' sons 21st Birthday today. Hubby and son have gone to the DMV to get our sons licence renewed. That gives me time to bake his cake. He wants chocolate with chocolate frosting.
> Where has the time gone? It doesn`t seem that long ago that he was born.


Happy Birthday to your youngest too Wendy; 21 is another milestone!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot to tell you I hit my head hard going into the tunnel. I got no sympathy from my family.  They just ignore my mishaps. Except my DD but she was there. She always laughs at me. :-o When we were looking at the sharks in the below in a tunnel. I felt dizzy and started moving . I thought I was falling backwards. I didn't know I was on a conveyer belt. :lol: Silly me.


You are just too much fun! :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray, that`s great news about your key joey. You must be so relieved.
We`re expecting rain tomorrow, Thursday and Friday. I`m not complaining too much though as we do need it.
The weather goes from one extreme to the other. In July it rained every day for a month. In August it started to dry out. Then in September, not one drop so far.
Because it`s my sons Birthday today, I was going to have a huge bonfire and set off some fireworks. But because of it being so dry, I daren`t try it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You've certainly been busy and will be ready for a nice relaxing holiday in FL. Would love to see your poncho and blanket when you've finished them.
> 
> I read Pillars of the Earth when I went to Edmonton last month and found it very interesting. Ken Follett does a lot of research in his books and I learned more about life in the middle ages. I think there are sequels to the book as well.
> 
> I think the Attic is Admin's answer to dealing with complaints about contentious threads. Chit Chat would then be left for threads that haven't caused controversy and he's probably expecting that there won't be as many complaints posted about how the tone of KP has changed. The big hot topic over there now is the best way to knit socks. :shock:


I hope the Attic works. I don't think theibs will stop their attacks though no matter what steps Admin takes. I will post my projects when I get done. I love another pattern in this book, Perfectly Feminine Knits, by Lene Holme Samsoe. It is called, Cille and is a spiral lace top. It has two neckline options and is just lovely. There is another poncho in it too called Elle. I know they will be shown on Ravelry if you want to check them out. My poncho that I am making is called, Josina. It is more casual than dressy, but I can knit it without great attention to every stitch, which means I can knit and watch TV.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well two birthdays isn't God good he has allowed us to stay on this earth to see our children and grand children grow up. It is our blessing. 

Joey saw on the news what happen in Northern part of state. Wow that was a shock to see. Will be a while before they get any where near normal. Glad you found the keys and grandson now has his car. 

CB what can I say new chapter in the book of your life. How to crawl and hit head at same time. 

Will follow your advice Solo, never thought of elbowing people the are in my way but cane will still be used to trip anyone who annoys me. I am going to be the hit of assisted living. What a cracky old women I am going to be.

KC you said you knit in your down time? when is that after midnight? 
Can't wait to see poncho. Have a lovely time in Fla you need it after all you have been doing. 

I don't know if people can change they have to want too. But I do hope they open their hearts to God.
I was watching the 9/11 retakes. I forgot how heart sick I felt. It showed first what happen when towers came down. Then the next hour was all the radio tapes that were recorded from control towers to military command center. The last was about a Marine who save lives of three men in the tower and no one knew who he was as he did not mention anything about himself. They found him after it was all over. He was a marine who put on his uniform after he took his son to his mom's house for her to watch as he was heading for work. His mother told him what had happen to the towers. He put on his uniform and went down into New York city and began to help people who where not in the towers but were still injury from the fall out of the buildings.He save two mens lifes that were in the basement of the towers pulled them out and continue on to help the next person. One of the men he saved said all he saw was an angel in a military uniform. That the angel never said a word .

The reason I am telling you this is that young man was one of 18 children raise by his father who was a pastor,and his dear mom. The reason I am posting this at all is some do not understand what we are saying about havaing a faith in God . It is our blessing . They trace this young man down using photos of him at the tower sites. He is a true hero and a man who listen to God.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray, that`s great news about your key joey. You must be so relieved.
> We`re expecting rain tomorrow, Thursday and Friday. I`m not complaining too much though as we do need it.
> The weather goes from one extreme to the other. In July it rained every day for a month. In August it started to dry out. Then in September, not one drop so far.
> Because it`s my sons Birthday today, I was going to have a huge bonfire and set off some fireworks. But because of it being so dry, I daren`t try it.


Hey Wendy have you seen Bill lately how are the twins doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thumper how are the grand babies doing. Tell me what they are doing. They must be doing some things that are amazing and funny too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo did you get to go on holiday with camper this last weekend? 
What are you up too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh Gali. I have to watch BB on Wed. It was a riot Sunday. Austin turn against Lisa for money. Lisa tells her twin how she does not like Austin. Vaness is playing both sides. Then whats his face finial did something that the others should have done put Austin and Lisa up together. I swear I will not watch it next year if it is on. But now I know why I do. Its the ending and how people go off the end that just reels me in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have good news. I found the key to my car. It had slid under the plastic sheet at the bottom of my tote bag. I was going to have the car towed tomorrow. Good thing I had a busy day today, and no time for that. Very happy Grandson, when he got the plates for his own car.
> 
> I have my computer back. It still seems to have some problems. I will work with it a day or two, just to see if will work the way I need it to.
> 
> We had a lot of rain today. Flash floods in Northern Wisconsin. I guess some areas were declared disaster areas.


Good news about your car keys! and hope the computer works ok. Flooding is very scary, hope people stay safe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope the Attic works. I don't think theibs will stop their attacks though no matter what steps Admin takes. I will post my projects when I get done. I love another pattern in this book, Perfectly Feminine Knits, by Lene Holme Samsoe. It is called, Cille and is a spiral lace top. It has two neckline options and is just lovely. There is another poncho in it too called Elle. I know they will be shown on Ravelry if you want to check them out. My poncho that I am making is called, Josina. It is more casual than dressy, but I can knit it without great attention to every stitch, which means I can knit and watch TV.


I don't think Admin cares about stopping attacks, just isolating them to one topic (Attic) so there is less controversy in the other topics. Then if anyone complains they would be reminded of the Attic rules and told to stay away if they don't like it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have good news. I found the key to my car. It had slid under the plastic sheet at the bottom of my tote bag. I was going to have the car towed tomorrow. Good thing I had a busy day today, and no time for that. Very happy Grandson, when he got the plates for his own car.
> 
> I have my computer back. It still seems to have some problems. I will work with it a day or two, just to see if will work the way I need it to.
> 
> We had a lot of rain today. Flash floods in Northern Wisconsin. I guess some areas were declared disaster areas.


That is good news. Now you won't have to have the car towed. I know your GS is happy about the car. Big day for him.
I wish there was a clicker to find the remote to the TV, one for my sunglasses and one for the car keys. I could wear it around my neck but I would lose it when I take a bath.
It was 99 today. We are suppose to have rain tomorrow. I pray because it is too hot and dry. Maybe cooler if it rains. I hope you weren't flooded out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well two birthdays isn't God good he has allowed us to stay on this earth to see our children and grand children grow up. It is our blessing.
> 
> Joey saw on the news what happen in Northern part of state. Wow that was a shock to see. Will be a while before they get any where near normal. Glad you found the keys and grandson now has his car.
> 
> ...


I can't even think about the 9/11 attack. I saw it as it was happening. So terrible . Many heroes that day. Yes if you listen to God He will help you find a way out of danger. 
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well two birthdays isn't God good he has allowed us to stay on this earth to see our children and grand children grow up. It is our blessing.
> 
> Joey saw on the news what happen in Northern part of state. Wow that was a shock to see. Will be a while before they get any where near normal. Glad you found the keys and grandson now has his car.
> 
> ...


That was a horrific day; it still makes me feel sick when I think of it. You're right - he was a hero who was willing to put himself in danger to help others. There were many heros that day to counter the evil of a few that caused so much destruction.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I learned a lot from the program. That our military did not have a plan to defend even the White House. They learned from 9/11. But my gosh. They did not even have jets at the ready when the plane they found out was heading for Washington.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So Yarnie has your DS come to visit with your box of yarn? We're all curious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So Yarnie has your DS come to visit with your box of yarn? We're all curious.


Not until the 18 they are using the RV to go up north for a bit. Glad someone is as it has not been used at all.

I can't wait. It should be interesting. He is a man after all and understand he does not know anything about yarn except his mother has to much of it already. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not until the 18 they are using the RV to go up north for a bit. Glad someone is as it has not been used at all.
> 
> I can't wait. It should be interesting. He is a man after all and understand he does not know anything about yarn except his mother has to much of it already. :XD:


 :lol: but he does have exotic taste because he chose red silk for you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> LOL My guys say the same thing. My daughter does her yarn shopping at my store.


 :thumbup: but you're keeping it in the family!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I lost the remote for the AC. Last fall I put it in a good place so I wouldn't loose it. I wish I could remember that good place. But we still have the AC even if have to get up to change settings.


Oh Joey you sound so like me. I still want to know where the house key I hide . It was put there in case I lost my house key. So put it in the garage or the garden shed or who knows where. I gave up. Had one made and gave to son . So if I lose next one can call him up and he can let me in. That is if he is not working or out and about some other place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: but he does have exotic taste because he chose red silk for you!


No not one bit and he also has problems listening to his mom.

I ask for yarn made of silk. He got the red right ask for red silk yarn.

Not one yard of red silk cloth.
:roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No not one bit and he also has problems listening to his mom.
> 
> I ask for yarn made of silk. He got the red right ask for red silk yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No not one bit and he also has problems listening to his mom.
> 
> I ask for yarn made of silk. He got the red right ask for red silk yarn.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Has the cloth become something other than cloth? I'm afraid if that were me, it would be beautiful silk cloth forever.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YFRUSTiFUs


 :lol: She is such a funny lady. Have you decided what shawl to make with your new yarn?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Has the cloth become something other than cloth? I'm afraid if that were me, it would be beautiful silk cloth forever.


Oh WCK I could have gotten silk cloth at the quilt shop that was just like it honest. I told him thank you and told him I loved him and put it some where in my statch in closet. It's like the key for the house. I am sure I will find it someday. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YFRUSTiFUs


I remember that one I laugh till I had tears running down my face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now this night life is killing me.  I can't believe I said that  I must be old.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: She is such a funny lady. Have you decided what shawl to make with your new yarn?


She is funny. The second story was for Joeys and the lost car. At least Joeys only lost her keys not her car.
Yes but I don't remember the name. It is in my Ravelry account. I will have to find the first one . I left it here while I was gone and haven't touched it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVSRm80WzZk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night WCK! Love your humor it made my night. &#9829;


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think Admin cares about stopping attacks, just isolating them to one topic (Attic) so there is less controversy in the other topics. Then if anyone complains they would be reminded of the Attic rules and told to stay away if they don't like it.


Agree. That is what they are doing. What will happen, though, is that topics will start on Chit Chat, get contentious, get moved to the Attic, and Attic will grow immensely. I jave this image of Admin spending hours monitoring these threads and moving them to Attic. It will get busy for Admin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVSRm80WzZk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Joey, glad to hear you found your keys. I get knots in my stomach every time I misplace something, even small things. I can't imagine how worried you were about your car keys. Just glad you found them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes! Yes! All of the above plus this.
> Or this.
> 
> 
> ...


yes a new one is born everyday. Why at this very min . As the worm turns, we know the names will change and life will go on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Agree. That is what they are doing. What will happen, though, is that topics will start on Chit Chat, get contentious, get moved to the Attic, and Attic will grow immensely. I jave this image of Admin spending hours monitoring these threads and moving them to Attic. It will get busy for Admin.


Which is a good thing. At least none on other sites will have to put up with their anger and mean spiritedness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Agree. That is what they are doing. What will happen, though, is that topics will start on Chit Chat, get contentious, get moved to the Attic, and Attic will grow immensely. I jave this image of Admin spending hours monitoring these threads and moving them to Attic. It will get busy for Admin.


Morning KC sorry I miss your post. Know you are really busy at this time. Take care when on the way to FLa. and have a nice time in the sun and knitting and reading a good book. Have none to mention to you at the moment. Reading taking a back seat till Winter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have good news. I found the key to my car. It had slid under the plastic sheet at the bottom of my tote bag. I was going to have the car towed tomorrow. Good thing I had a busy day today, and no time for that. Very happy Grandson, when he got the plates for his own car.
> 
> I have my computer back. It still seems to have some problems. I will work with it a day or two, just to see if will work the way I need it to.
> 
> We had a lot of rain today. Flash floods in Northern Wisconsin. I guess some areas were declared disaster areas.


Glad you found your key!!! Yayyy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am doing my Z's I mean it I am knitting Z's. Must be because I was up late last night and am soooooooooo tired.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Speaking of Keys we had a major event here today. Husband could not find RV keys. Said he open up RV and put them in his pocket but they were not there so he decide he had put them on the kitchen table but no not there. Was having hissy fit. Guess where he found them. Back pocket. All that for a back pocket.

Off to watch BB Gali hope you are watching it. The fun has begun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I had a "call back" from the hospital where I had my mammogram yesterday. I am very worried as I have had a kazillion mammograms and this never has happened... They want me back for more tests asap - tomorrow I go...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a "call back" from the hospital where I had my mammogram yesterday. I am very worried as I have had a kazillion mammograms and this never has happened... They want me back for more tests asap - tomorrow I go...


Will be praying for you LL.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a "call back" from the hospital where I had my mammogram yesterday. I am very worried as I have had a kazillion mammograms and this never has happened... They want me back for more tests asap - tomorrow I go...


I am praying for you too, LL.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am doing my Z's I mean it I am knitting Z's. Must be because I was up late last night and am soooooooooo tired.


But we did have fun; did you take a nap this afternoon? I'd like to see your Z's


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Speaking of Keys we had a major event here today. Husband could not find RV keys. Said he open up RV and put them in his pocket but they were not there so he decide he had put them on the kitchen table but no not there. Was having hissy fit. Guess where he found them. Back pocket. All that for a back pocket.
> 
> Off to watch BB Gali hope you are watching it. The fun has begun.


 :lol: :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a "call back" from the hospital where I had my mammogram yesterday. I am very worried as I have had a kazillion mammograms and this never has happened... They want me back for more tests asap - tomorrow I go...


I know it's scary LL, prayers that it's just a glitch


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a "call back" from the hospital where I had my mammogram yesterday. I am very worried as I have had a kazillion mammograms and this never has happened... They want me back for more tests asap - tomorrow I go...


Maybe they just messed yours up or lost it. Relax and don't get upset over the call. It is probably just a mess up. I will pray that it is nothing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee you chatter boxes I havae been trying to catch up.
> 
> Glad your home CB and love the pictures. Yarn tell me what and whom and how. Thanks for picture of Bears like them.
> 
> ...


Dentist was fine. Kitchen windows are in, walls and woodwork painted. have to make a valance. :shock: I love the color, and the window is great - no panes to block our view. Pix tomorrow I hope. Still have some things to do to finish up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dentist was fine. Kitchen windows are in, walls and woodwork painted. have to make a valance. :shock: I love the color, and the window is great - no panes to block our view. Pix tomorrow I hope. Still have some things to do to finish up.


Oh that sounds great it is always nice to be at the end of a project when it is a redo of rooms.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed God bless everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dentist was fine. Kitchen windows are in, walls and woodwork painted. have to make a valance. :shock: I love the color, and the window is great - no panes to block our view. Pix tomorrow I hope. Still have some things to do to finish up.


I am glad you have all of that over with.Great to have a window you can look out of while working in the kitchen I want to see pics of your redo. Are you going to sew your valance? Don't forget to show us GD's blanket too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Dentist was fine. Kitchen windows are in, walls and woodwork painted. have to make a valance. :shock: I love the color, and the window is great - no panes to block our view. Pix tomorrow I hope. Still have some things to do to finish up.


You've been busy! Look forward to seeing the pix.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am praying for you too, LL.


Thank you KC. I need all the prayers I can get....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will be praying for you LL.


Thank you, YL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know it's scary LL, prayers that it's just a glitch


I sure hope so.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have had that happen twice. When I went back, they said there was a thickness. Then they used larger paddles to really squeeze. I'm fine. I did have a benign cyst removed when I was 23, and another mass a year later, that just disappeared before I had an x ray. (Before mammograms). I have had one every year after 40.


I started at 35 years old having mammograms - so I have had a lot of them. Never a call back. Have had a funny feeling where they have concerns for a couple of months. Made an appointment when it started, but appointment took a while.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe they just messed yours up or lost it. Relax and don't get upset over the call. It is probably just a mess up. I will pray that it is nothing.


Thank you, CB. I hope it is a mess up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. I hope it is a mess up!


I'm praying for you LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm praying for you LL.


Thank you, Bon. I am so nervous. Ready to go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)




----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


>


Yes that is so true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Another threat here. Yesterday someone called in police department and said some one was walking around with a gun by the elementary school. The police were there in 2 min's God Bless them. Person never found think it was another copycat after last weeks bomb threat at High school the caught two of the ones who called in the threat at high school. Seems one may have had material to build a bomb. Don't know if just a rumor news did not check into or real. 
But it is almost like others are copying first one.

The times we are living in, what memeories our children and grandchildren will have. That is if God continues to allow it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's raining it pouring and I am not snoring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


>


  I wish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Another threat here. Yesterday someone called in police department and said some one was walking around with a gun by the elementary school. The police were there in 2 min's God Bless them. Person never found think it was another copycat after last weeks bomb threat at High school the caught two of the ones who called in the threat at high school. Seems one may have had material to build a bomb. Don't know if just a rumor news did not check into or real.
> But it is almost like others are copying first one.
> 
> The times we are living in, what memeories our children and grandchildren will have. That is if God continues to allow it.


That is so sad and crazy. 
That is why we have to pray the Blood of Jesus over our families everyday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's raining it pouring and I am not snoring.


Everyone up north got rain but us. We got the glum and 5 drops of rain. It didn't cool down either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Another threat here. Yesterday someone called in police department and said some one was walking around with a gun by the elementary school. The police were there in 2 min's God Bless them. Person never found think it was another copycat after last weeks bomb threat at High school the caught two of the ones who called in the threat at high school. Seems one may have had material to build a bomb. Don't know if just a rumor news did not check into or real.
> But it is almost like others are copying first one.
> 
> The times we are living in, what memeories our children and grandchildren will have. That is if God continues to allow it.


Two nights ago, around 11:30, I heard two very loud noises - sounded like gunshots - right on the street outside my house. I called 911. With all that's going on nowadays, I thought if some idiot is shooting a gun here they should know the police will come.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Been thinking what an ungratful mother I sounded like. My son bought me lovely red silk material. it was done in love. I really did appericate it even if it was not yarn. I love him for that and just because he has turned out to be such a loving son.

I always tell people my oldest is my pride and joy and youngest is my love and laughter. Sure didn't sound like a loving mother in what I posted. youngest has a great since of humor.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have no more than 5 calcifications the size of a pinhead that are being encircled by fat/fatty tissue. No biopsy at this time. Mammogram in 6 months. I thnk your prayers worked. I know the feeling of prayer helps so much.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have no more than 5 calcifications the size of a pinhead that are being encircled by fat/fatty tissue. No biopsy at this time. Mammogram in 6 months. I thnk your prayers worked. I know the feeling of prayer helps so much.


Great news, LL. God is good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Great news, LL. God is good.


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have no more than 5 calcifications the size of a pinhead that are being encircled by fat/fatty tissue. No biopsy at this time. Mammogram in 6 months. I thnk your prayers worked. I know the feeling of prayer helps so much.


Great news LL. Prayers always work. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news LL. Prayers always work. ♥


Just knowing that you all were praying really helped my thinking/feeling and soul.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Great news!


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope the Attic works. I don't think theibs will stop their attacks though no matter what steps Admin takes. I will post my projects when I get done. I love another pattern in this book, Perfectly Feminine Knits, by Lene Holme Samsoe. It is called, Cille and is a spiral lace top. It has two neckline options and is just lovely. There is another poncho in it too called Elle. I know they will be shown on Ravelry if you want to check them out. My poncho that I am making is called, Josina. It is more casual than dressy, but I can knit it without great attention to every stitch, which means I can knit and watch TV.


I can't believe it is Thursday. I did not do much this week, so I have no excuses. Tuesday worked on my volunteer job. Wednesday was a tips and toes day. Today, it is so lousy out that every time I went outside to do something it was either drizzling or thundering.

I saw Josina, but not sure if I like the sleeves. One of the things I like about ponchos is that they are not confining. Can't wait to hear your opinion. Couldn't find Elle, might have to get out my book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have no more than 5 calcifications the size of a pinhead that are being encircled by fat/fatty tissue. No biopsy at this time. Mammogram in 6 months. I thnk your prayers worked. I know the feeling of prayer helps so much.


Oh that is so good to hear. God has bless us and you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so good to hear. God has bless us and you. :thumbup:


Yes. I felt such strength from all your prayers. What a great group we are. Thank you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I can't believe it is Thursday. I did not do much this week, so I have no excuses. Tuesday worked on my volunteer job. Wednesday was a tips and toes day. Today, it is so lousy out that every time I went outside to do something it was either drizzling or thundering.
> 
> I saw Josina, but not sure if I like the sleeves. One of the things I like about ponchos is that they are not confining. Can't wait to hear your opinion. Couldn't find Elle, might have to get out my book.


Sorry, it is Ella, not Elle. I was working from a very short memory.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I can't believe it is Thursday. I did not do much this week, so I have no excuses. Tuesday worked on my volunteer job. Wednesday was a tips and toes day. Today, it is so lousy out that every time I went outside to do something it was either drizzling or thundering.
> 
> I saw Josina, but not sure if I like the sleeves. One of the things I like about ponchos is that they are not confining. Can't wait to hear your opinion. Couldn't find Elle, might have to get out my book.


LTL, I read your past post about Bandit. I've been wondering, and have missed a lot of pages. I'm so glad it's not cancer. I hope he'll live a long happy life. I know he'll get the best chance of that with you. Good news.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Another threat here. Yesterday someone called in police department and said some one was walking around with a gun by the elementary school. The police were there in 2 min's God Bless them. Person never found think it was another copycat after last weeks bomb threat at High school the caught two of the ones who called in the threat at high school. Seems one may have had material to build a bomb. Don't know if just a rumor news did not check into or real.
> But it is almost like others are copying first one.
> 
> The times we are living in, what memeories our children and grandchildren will have. That is if God continues to allow it.


So many people who are lost, hurting themselves and others  The internet is such a great place to find information, but also easy for dangerous people to find out how to make bombs and get the materials for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My DD and I were listening to this song together. I want to share is with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Been thinking what an ungratful mother I sounded like. My son bought me lovely red silk material. it was done in love. I really did appericate it even if it was not yarn. I love him for that and just because he has turned out to be such a loving son.
> 
> I always tell people my oldest is my pride and joy and youngest is my love and laughter. Sure didn't sound like a loving mother in what I posted. youngest has a great since of humor.


We know how much you love your boys Yarnie and that they love you too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have no more than 5 calcifications the size of a pinhead that are being encircled by fat/fatty tissue. No biopsy at this time. Mammogram in 6 months. I thnk your prayers worked. I know the feeling of prayer helps so much.


That's wonderful LL; great news!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I finally have the computer working, except for the disc drive that will not read or write discs. It is still under warranty, so am corresponding with the manufacturer to send it in. Maybe by the end of the month, I will have everything fixed.
> 
> Fall is in the air today! almost need a jacket. Northern part of state make get frost tonight.


Good news on your computer.

The last couple days have been hot again with higher humidity, but thankfully it cools off at night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD and I were listening to this song together. I want to share is with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful LL; great news!


Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

September 11. Looking back, I have to say our country has never been the same.

Moving tribute on Fox all morning today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> September 11. Looking back, I have to say our country has never been the same.
> 
> Moving tribute on Fox all morning today.


So true. We were all shattered.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Not much going on here. It is cooler this evening at 77F.Tomorrow my next to last plant swap. Then to Little Rock for a funeral for my best friends mama. We will get tangled up with the Razorback traffic. Also other traffic with gun shows and it being a weekend.
What is everyone else doing? KC have you left for Florida yet?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Friday D&P friends.
Today has been a sombre day for obvious reasons. Hard to believe it`1s been 14 years.
Oldest son arrived from Kentucky 3 days ago. And he went back to Kentucky last night with three huge containers of food. I joked to hubby that was probably all he came here for LOL. I`m probably not far off the mark.
He also came her with a new girlfriend. Apparently he and his fiancee Brittney split up in the spring when she preferred to be with her sorority sisters at university than be with my son being he was working so many hours at the prison working to build a future for them both. He`s not too broken hearted, and his new girlfriend Amanda seems nice. She loved the red and white knitted iphone case with a butterfly motif I knitted for her in an evening. I meant to take a pic of it, but never got the chance.
They went to see Conner and Zane yesterday before they left. He took a pic on his phone, and am still waiting for him to send me that pic via Facebook so I can post it here. They both look so cute together.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s a bit chilly tonight, so I`m putting the afghan I made for the WV state fair on the bed tonight.
I`ve nicknamed the afghan 'Mounty' because of the WV Mountaineers college football flag whose blue and yellow I took inspiration from.
We`ll be nice and warm tonight.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not much going on here. It is cooler this evening at 77F.Tomorrow my next to last plant swap. Then to Little Rock for a funeral for my best friends mama. We will get tangled up with the Razorback traffic. Also other traffic with gun shows and it being a weekend.
> What is everyone else doing? KC have you left for Florida yet?


We leave on the 17th, CB. We are stopping in Nashville to visit with long time friends. Then we'll leave the next day around 11 am and overnight in GA. The 19th is when we get to FL. I am looking forward to it. When we get back two weeks later, it will be Fall for sure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not much going on here. It is cooler this evening at 77F.Tomorrow my next to last plant swap. Then to Little Rock for a funeral for my best friends mama. We will get tangled up with the Razorback traffic. Also other traffic with gun shows and it being a weekend.
> What is everyone else doing? KC have you left for Florida yet?


It's been hot and muggy here for the last couple of days. Hope you find something nice for your garden at the plant swap. It will give your friend some comfort to have you there for her mama's funeral; sharing good stories and memories of her life.

The Valley Fair and Exhibition started today and will finish on Sun. I am volunteering in the Hall on Sun. and can enjoy looking at all the entries (knit, crochet, embroidery, quilting, sewing, preserves, baking, flowers , and so much more). We've had such a hot, dry summer that there aren't as many flower and garden entries as past years. I'll take photos.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Friday D&P friends.
> Today has been a sombre day for obvious reasons. Hard to believe it`1s been 14 years.
> Oldest son arrived from Kentucky 3 days ago. And he went back to Kentucky last night with three huge containers of food. I joked to hubby that was probably all he came here for LOL. I`m probably not far off the mark.
> He also came her with a new girlfriend. Apparently he and his fiancee Brittney split up in the spring when she preferred to be with her sorority sisters at university than be with my son being he was working so many hours at the prison working to build a future for them both. He`s not too broken hearted, and his new girlfriend Amanda seems nice. She loved the red and white knitted iphone case with a butterfly motif I knitted for her in an evening. I meant to take a pic of it, but never got the chance.
> They went to see Conner and Zane yesterday before they left. He took a pic on his phone, and am still waiting for him to send me that pic via Facebook so I can post it here. They both look so cute together.


I'm glad you had a nice visit with your son and got to meet his new girlfriend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Friday D&P friends.
> Today has been a sombre day for obvious reasons. Hard to believe it`1s been 14 years.
> Oldest son arrived from Kentucky 3 days ago. And he went back to Kentucky last night with three huge containers of food. I joked to hubby that was probably all he came here for LOL. I`m probably not far off the mark.
> He also came her with a new girlfriend. Apparently he and his fiancee Brittney split up in the spring when she preferred to be with her sorority sisters at university than be with my son being he was working so many hours at the prison working to build a future for them both. He`s not too broken hearted, and his new girlfriend Amanda seems nice. She loved the red and white knitted iphone case with a butterfly motif I knitted for her in an evening. I meant to take a pic of it, but never got the chance.
> They went to see Conner and Zane yesterday before they left. He took a pic on his phone, and am still waiting for him to send me that pic via Facebook so I can post it here. They both look so cute together.


Is your son not moving back home? I am glad your son is not broken hearted and has found a new girl friend. My GS is still broken hearted from his break up. They broke up after Christmas then patched things up but broke up for good in May. He broke up with her but is not happy without her.
I can't wait to see Conner and Zane. I know they are happy being together again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a bit chilly tonight, so I`m putting the afghan I made for the WV state fair on the bed tonight.
> I`ve nicknamed the afghan 'Mounty' because of the WV Mountaineers college football flag whose blue and yellow I took inspiration from.
> We`ll be nice and warm tonight.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> September 11. Looking back, I have to say our country has never been the same.
> 
> Moving tribute on Fox all morning today.


Yes saw it was on today. On NBC tonight they had a 14 year old boy whose father died in tower. It was sad as he was born a month after his father died. How bless we are with life. How sad for him he never got to see and know his dad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We leave on the 17th, CB. We are stopping in Nashville to visit with long time friends. Then we'll leave the next day around 11 am and overnight in GA. The 19th is when we get to FL. I am looking forward to it. When we get back two weeks later, it will be Fall for sure.


I wish we had waited a few days so we could have met in Nashville last week. Enjoy your friends visit. That is a long drive for you. I am glad you are taking 2 days of travel and resting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been hot and muggy here for the last couple of days. Hope you find something nice for your garden at the plant swap. It will give your friend some comfort to have you there for her mama's funeral; sharing good stories and memories of her life.
> 
> The Valley Fair and Exhibition started today and will finish on Sun. I am volunteering in the Hall on Sun. and can enjoy looking at all the entries (knit, crochet, embroidery, quilting, sewing, preserves, baking, flowers , and so much more). We've had such a hot, dry summer that there aren't as many flower and garden entries as past years. I'll take photos.


Are you going to judge any thing? Your day sounds better than mine. Thanks for the pics you are going to take.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not much going on here. It is cooler this evening at 77F.Tomorrow my next to last plant swap. Then to Little Rock for a funeral for my best friends mama. We will get tangled up with the Razorback traffic. Also other traffic with gun shows and it being a weekend.
> What is everyone else doing? KC have you left for Florida yet?


Hope all went well and sad to hear about friends mom. 
It was 64 here today and dropping down in to low 50's tonight Joey was right it is fall. After last week in the upper 80's and 90's feels nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s a bit chilly tonight, so I`m putting the afghan I made for the WV state fair on the bed tonight.
> I`ve nicknamed the afghan 'Mounty' because of the WV Mountaineers college football flag whose blue and yellow I took inspiration from.
> We`ll be nice and warm tonight.


WEBee oh son's new girl friend and visit and food. sounds like it was a good visit for all of you. 
Oh can't wait to see the picture, baby's love baby's.

Sounds like you will be nice and warm with afgan.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been hot and muggy here for the last couple of days. Hope you find something nice for your garden at the plant swap. It will give your friend some comfort to have you there for her mama's funeral; sharing good stories and memories of her life.
> 
> The Valley Fair and Exhibition started today and will finish on Sun. I am volunteering in the Hall on Sun. and can enjoy looking at all the entries (knit, crochet, embroidery, quilting, sewing, preserves, baking, flowers , and so much more). We've had such a hot, dry summer that there aren't as many flower and garden entries as past years. I'll take photos.


Oh the fair sounds like it will be fun. Will be looking forward to pictures. Hope it is cool weather for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We leave on the 17th, CB. We are stopping in Nashville to visit with long time friends. Then we'll leave the next day around 11 am and overnight in GA. The 19th is when we get to FL. I am looking forward to it. When we get back two weeks later, it will be Fall for sure.


Stay safe and have a wonderful time. Did you find a book to read yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to judge any thing? Your day sounds better than mine. Thanks for the pics you are going to take.


The entries were all judged yesterday. No judging for me -- even with names covered, I would recognize some of the work and don't wan't anyone to think I was playing favourites. I've donated gift certificates and books as prizes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We leave on the 17th, CB. We are stopping in Nashville to visit with long time friends. Then we'll leave the next day around 11 am and overnight in GA. The 19th is when we get to FL. I am looking forward to it. When we get back two weeks later, it will be Fall for sure.


You're coming from Nashville to Georgia? Oh -just in GA for overnight. Have a great trip!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi and goodnight. It's late, and I'm sleepy. So much going on here right now with plans and changes in plans. Driving me crazy - well, crazier.

I hope to be on here more asap. I loved all your posts but have to sleep right now. Good night, friends. Miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi and goodnight. It's late, and I'm sleepy. So much going on here right now with plans and changes in plans. Driving me crazy - well, crazier.
> 
> I hope to be on here more asap. I loved all your posts but have to sleep right now. Good night, friends. Miss you.


Nite Bon love you too. Come when your life clams down a bit. Arm wraps


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The entries were all judged yesterday. No judging for me -- even with names covered, I would recognize some of the work and don't wan't anyone to think I was playing favourites. I've donated gift certificates and books as prizes.


I guess you would know most of the entries. Good idea. That will be a great gift !


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey I finish the head band. Well almost just have to do the braiding and bind off and am done. 

Now I have to make waist cuffs. They are nice if you have a coat with out electic bands . Cold air can not get up your seleves if you have them on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I finish the head band. Well almost just have to do the braiding and bind off and am done.
> 
> Now I have to make waist cuffs. They are nice if you have a coat with out electic bands . Cold air can not get up your seleves if you have them on.


I want to make sur wrist cuff too. I have found the one I want to do
Now I am on slippers for my Daddy little sister. She is my favorite aunt and the only one left.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I finish the head band. Well almost just have to do the braiding and bind off and am done.
> 
> Now I have to make waist cuffs. They are nice if you have a coat with out electic bands . Cold air can not get up your seleves if you have them on.


 :thumbup: Can't wait to see them!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to make sur wrist cuff too. I have found the one I want to do
> Now I am on slippers for my Daddy little sister. She is my favorite aunt and the only one left.


She will love having nice, warm feet this winter! Are you knitting or crocheting the slippers?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Can't wait to see them!


can't wait to get started on them. I really am going batty over my Z head band. I mean it is really Z's. I must have had a weak moment and started having fun.

I will learn how to spell wraist waist what ????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to make sur wrist cuff too. I have found the one I want to do
> Now I am on slippers for my Daddy little sister. She is my favorite aunt and the only one left.


Ah that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She will love having nice, warm feet this winter! Are you knitting or crocheting the slippers?


Knitting I only need the straps. Easy. I need to get in the mood before I get back to my shawl. I think I am in the mood again tomorrow night to work again on it.
Nite Girls . I am getting off so I can get up early tomorrow. Everyone have a great Saturday. XX ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite to you two also hae to get to bed to much going on here meaning this house. 

Arm wraps, and God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite to you two also hae to get to bed to much going on here meaning this house.
> 
> Arm wraps, and God Bless.


Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish we had waited a few days so we could have met in Nashville last week. Enjoy your friends visit. That is a long drive for you. I am glad you are taking 2 days of travel and resting.


I need to find a housewarming gift for my friend. They just moved into a new house that I have never seen. She loves blue. I am racking my brain for an idea. Any suggestions? Please don't say knit her something. I don't need another project. She's also not a knitter, which would make my choice easier. I am thinking a decor piece or something for her kitchen. She likes contemporary decor, unlike me, so it's hard. I guess I'll just have to get out and browse around. Ideas from my KP friends are always welcome.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I need to find a housewarming gift for my friend. They just moved into a new house that I have never seen. She loves blue. I am racking my brain for an idea. Any suggestions? Please don't say knit her something. I don't need another project. She's also not a knitter, which would make my choice easier. I am thinking a decor piece or something for her kitchen. She likes contemporary decor, unlike me, so it's hard. I guess I'll just have to get out and browse around. Ideas from my KP friends are always welcome.


I know what you mean about knitting another gift. I received a tea pot (a nice one) to put on my stove as a gift and loved it. Dishtowels? I also received a special tea from England. To me, something practical is best. Set of glasses? I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I know what you mean about knitting another gift. I received a tea pot (a nice one) to put on my stove as a gift and loved it. Dishtowels? I also received a special tea from England. To me, something practical is best. Set of glasses? I'll keep thinking.


You have given me some good ideas. I collect teapots, so I like that one real well. I just can't remember if she had one for her stove.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You have given me some good ideas. I collect teapots, so I like that one real well. I just can't remember if she had one for her stove.


You can get a tea pot that serves tea - and a box of nice tea to go with it. Wrap it in a dishtowel?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I need to find a housewarming gift for my friend. They just moved into a new house that I have never seen. She loves blue. I am racking my brain for an idea. Any suggestions? Please don't say knit her something. I don't need another project. She's also not a knitter, which would make my choice easier. I am thinking a decor piece or something for her kitchen. She likes contemporary decor, unlike me, so it's hard. I guess I'll just have to get out and browse around. Ideas from my KP friends are always welcome.


What about blue perennial flowers.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What about blue perennial flowers.


That's a good idea.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You have given me some good ideas. I collect teapots, so I like that one real well. I just can't remember if she had one for her stove.


I like LL's idea's too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was thinking of saying good morning, but it is afternoon. Fall was definitely in the air here yesterday, it stayed in the 50's and was gloomy. Today, sweater weather this early morning and then the sun came out.
> 
> This weekend for the last 10 years, a machinery collector in the area had a tractor show n his back yard. He has had both legs amputated and is now in a nursing home. His friends decided to have the tractor show in the nursing home parking lot. What a great idea! Many of the residents of the nursing home were able to see the old machinery. They had the 'hit and miss' engines running. They even had a Maytag washing machine run by a gas engine. It was good to see the "old folks" talking about what they drove in their youth. Like I'm not one of the "old folks." LOL
> 
> I will be without a computer for a week or more, I will be sending it for a repair on the disc drive. I do have a tablet, so I will be able to follow along with happenings. It is not so easy to type on it.


That does sound like a good idea for the nursing home people. 
How did the man lose his legs? Sad for him.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just checking in - DH's cousin died so will be busy with the funeral. He had Cancer of the tongue & it traveled to his brain.

Be gone a few days. Hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was thinking of saying good morning, but it is afternoon. Fall was definitely in the air here yesterday, it stayed in the 50's and was gloomy. Today, sweater weather this early morning and then the sun came out.
> 
> This weekend for the last 10 years, a machinery collector in the area had a tractor show n his back yard. He has had both legs amputated and is now in a nursing home. His friends decided to have the tractor show in the nursing home parking lot. What a great idea! Many of the residents of the nursing home were able to see the old machinery. They had the 'hit and miss' engines running. They even had a Maytag washing machine run by a gas engine. It was good to see the "old folks" talking about what they drove in their youth. Like I'm not one of the "old folks." LOL
> 
> I will be without a computer for a week or more, I will be sending it for a repair on the disc drive. I do have a tablet, so I will be able to follow along with happenings. It is not so easy to type on it.


What great people who would do this. Maytag and all. You are blessed to live in such a community. Hope your computer gets fixed fast.

Can't get over people doing this for the machinery collector. I would have loved to hear their stories!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That does sound like a good idea for the nursing home people.
> How did the man lose his legs? Sad for him.


Diabetic?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in - DH's cousin died so will be busy with the funeral. He had Cancer of the tongue & it traveled to his brain.
> 
> Be gone a few days. Hugs.


Oh, so sorry to hear this. I hope he did not suffer!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He has diabetes. Later we heard that it was such a positive experience for everyone, the nursing home would like to do it again net year.


I love it. It is such a wonderful thing for everyone. Wow. I want to move near you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in - DH's cousin died so will be busy with the funeral. He had Cancer of the tongue & it traveled to his brain.
> 
> Be gone a few days. Hugs.


That is terrible. Take care Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He has diabetes. Later we heard that it was such a positive experience for everyone, the nursing home would like to do it again net year.


I thought maybe diabetes. 
The nursing home folks will have something to look forward to next year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What about blue perennial flowers.


I want some blue perennials too. Not many blue ones. None I can think of right now. :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in - DH's cousin died so will be busy with the funeral. He had Cancer of the tongue & it traveled to his brain.
> 
> Be gone a few days. Hugs.


I am sorry, Janie. Please give your DH our condolences. I know you both are hurting now and I have already sent prayers for you both and the cousin's family.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want some blue perennials too. Not many blue ones. None I can think of right now. :shock:


I was thinking blue hydrangeas. But, I don't know how much they can plant in their yard as it is a zero lot line ranch. I was thinking about a modern design blue teapot though. She'd like that and if I get it at Bed, Bath and Beyond, she could exchange it if she has another she loves more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I was thinking of saying good morning, but it is afternoon. Fall was definitely in the air here yesterday, it stayed in the 50's and was gloomy. Today, sweater weather this early morning and then the sun came out.
> 
> This weekend for the last 10 years, a machinery collector in the area had a tractor show n his back yard. He has had both legs amputated and is now in a nursing home. His friends decided to have the tractor show in the nursing home parking lot. What a great idea! Many of the residents of the nursing home were able to see the old machinery. They had the 'hit and miss' engines running. They even had a Maytag washing machine run by a gas engine. It was good to see the "old folks" talking about what they drove in their youth. Like I'm not one of the "old folks." LOL
> 
> I will be without a computer for a week or more, I will be sending it for a repair on the disc drive. I do have a tablet, so I will be able to follow along with happenings. It is not so easy to type on it.


What a wonderful thing for his friends to do :thumbup: I bet the "old folks" will be talking about it for a long time to come.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in - DH's cousin died so will be busy with the funeral. He had Cancer of the tongue & it traveled to his brain.
> 
> Be gone a few days. Hugs.


So sorry to hear the sad news Janie. Thinking of you and DH.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you hear the new song thats out.

It's my potty and I'll cry if I want to. You would cary to if it was your potty too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your plant swap CB? Did you find a nice new addition for your garden?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC thing LL is right and going to Bed Bath and Beyond sounds like a good idea.

Jayne so so sorry .

JOey yes fall is here, but next week in the 80's looks like repeat from spring and summer can't make up mind what to wear hot or cold.
Glad computer is getting fix. What a nice thing to do for Nursing home. 
It had to give them so much happiness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am I Blue you'd be too.

If the dye you used came through Blue.


Just another ditty of a song.,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did you hear the new song thats out.
> 
> It's my potty and I'll cry if I want to. You would cary to if it was your potty too.


I had to look it up. You find all the good ones Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If you Google old iron, tired iron, antique tractors, or something similar you might find a show in your area. I know there are clubs all over the country. In the mid-west, Iowa, Minnesota and Wisconsin, you could easily attend one every weekend during the summer and fall. We have a Farmall F-14, that was my Dad's, and Farmall 10-20 that was my FIL. Both are in the antique category. Also several vintage tractors that are used in the sawmill operation.


My oldest goes to Tracker pulls ect. How neat for you to have in your family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am I Blue you'd be too.
> 
> If the dye you used came through Blue.
> 
> Just another ditty of a song.,


same baby, but


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your plant swap CB? Did you find a nice new addition for your garden?


It was good. We had 28 today. We went over our hour limit. Very laid back today. I got another hydrangea don't know what color it is. Also a summer poinsettia , dark leaf canna, a plant called cherry bells. Thanks for asking. Lots of work when it gets cooler and wetter. 
How was your fair today? Or are you going tomorrow?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I apologized to my new yarn and promised I would play with it very soon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was good. We had 28 today. We went over our hour limit. Very laid back today. I got another hydrangea don't know what color it is. Also a summer poinsettia , dark leaf canna, a plant called cherry bells. Thanks for asking. Lots of work when it gets cooler and wetter.
> How was your fair today? Or are you going tomorrow?


I had to look up summer poinsettia, found lots of pretty pics through google. Do they only change colour in summer?

Tomorrow is my day at the fair, but had a few customers in that had been today. They said there were some very unique quilts so I'll have to look for them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just checking in - DH's cousin died so will be busy with the funeral. He had Cancer of the tongue & it traveled to his brain.
> 
> Be gone a few days. Hugs.


I'm sorry about DH's cousin. Have a safe trip, Janie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He has diabetes. Later we heard that it was such a positive experience for everyone, the nursing home would like to do it again net year.


That would be a nice tradition.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I apologized to my new yarn and promised I would play with it very soon


Well that does it. I am just going to go through all my wool and give them a great big hug. Maybe I will role in it to. Touchy feely thing you know.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want some blue perennials too. Not many blue ones. None I can think of right now. :shock:


I love blue flowers because they seems so rare. We have one that may not be a perennial. It's blue and the flowers are big and star-shaped. We've have it in pots for years, and it must reseed itself. We're always delighted when it comes back. Last year, DH put the dead flowers in two other pots, and now we have four plants instead of two. They're a good investment! I wish I could think of the them. I'll see if I can find it.

Balloon flowers - before opening and after. We get many blooms at a time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had to look up summer poinsettia, found lots of pretty pics through google. Do they only change colour in summer?
> 
> Tomorrow is my day at the fair, but had a few customers in that had been today. They said there were some very unique quilts so I'll have to look for them.


Envy you getting to see it all. I would love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Evening Bon of the South. How was your day?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Envy you getting to see it all. I would love it.


Do you have a local fall fair Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I love blue flowers because they seems so rare. We have one that may not be a perennial. It's blue and the flowers are big and star-shaped. We've have it in pots for years, and it must reseed itself. We're always delighted when it comes back. Last year, DH put the dead flowers in two other pots, and now we have four plants instead of two. They're a good investment! I wish I could think of the them. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> Balloon flowers - before opening and after. We get many blooms at a time.


Hi Bonnie, is your kitchen make over done? Very pretty balloon flowers, we had them in Alberta too so they also grow well in cooler climates.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had to look up summer poinsettia, found lots of pretty pics through google. Do they only change colour in summer?
> 
> Tomorrow is my day at the fair, but had a few customers in that had been today. They said there were some very unique quilts so I'll have to look for them.


I looked too on goggle but mine are not like those. Only green leaves with a tint of orange with green berries. Really different.
I can't wait to see of the fair pictures. I bet you can't take pics of the quilts . The people may think you are going to copy them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

HI, Yarnie My day was fine. I finished a washcloth for my daughter. A while back, I bought a set of kitchen towels, some solid, some white with different colored zig=zags. I decided to make her washcloths to go with them. With 5 little ones, she goes through a lot and keeps some in the kitchen for anything that spills, drips, etc.

I've had a pattern for a while. It was so pretty - made it in red. The designer said that she knits loosely, so she used a size 3 needle. So I did the same. The thing is HUGE! 9 1/2 x 10 1/2. I made it in cherry red, and it's very pretty - but I think it's really too big for most uses. I'm sure it's fine for her because she has a lot to wipe up. Next I'll make a green one - normal size, different pattern. I'll get a picture on here as soon as I have time. I'm going there in Oct. so I'll be doing a lot of knitting. Also making repairs on one her kids' blankets that was left here on a visit. It gets a lot of use, so that's good.

Has anyone else had an experience like that - with something turning out so big? The designer said it wasn't necessary to swatch because size didn't matter. (?!) I thought I might try it again with size 1 needles, but I don't have any, will have to buy some. I wonder how they'll be to work with. The size threes were my mothers, they are plastic, and they bend a little. I didn't like them as much at first, but I soon got used to them. I liked the idea of using needles that she had used.

Has anyone used size 1 needles? Are they hard to work with?

I have a lot of pix to share now that we can get them on the computer. The problem now is time to do it. 

Boy - I'm going on and on. The short version - my day was filled with knitting so good. Thanks for asking, Yarnie! Didn't know what you were in for, did you?

Time for bed. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I apologized to my new yarn and promised I would play with it very soon


That is funny. My new yarn is still in the sack.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> same baby, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love blue flowers because they seems so rare. We have one that may not be a perennial. It's blue and the flowers are big and star-shaped. We've have it in pots for years, and it must reseed itself. We're always delighted when it comes back. Last year, DH put the dead flowers in two other pots, and now we have four plants instead of two. They're a good investment! I wish I could think of the them. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> Balloon flowers - before opening and after. We get many blooms at a time.


I love balloon flowers. Do you mean the dead flower heads? My sister has pink ones. I found some tall Joe Pye Weed in Tenn. I got the flower heads to try to get some to grow here. They were taller than me on the side of the road. Do you have them growing wild in GA?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have a local fall fair Yarnie?


No but you reminded me Jefferson Wool Festive is this weekend. Still have tomorrow that I can go. I mean two barns of patterns , yarn do dads, every thing you think you need but do not need but have to have.

Wonder if I could maybe oh dear want to would to need to, maybe oh .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I looked too on goggle but mine are not like those. Only green leaves with a tint of orange with green berries. Really different.
> I can't wait to see of the fair pictures. I bet you can't take pics of the quilts . The people may think you are going to copy them.


I'll find out if the rules have changed, but people have taken pics in past years. I never thought about taking pics to copy a design; I can understand where someone who put a lot of work into creating something unique wouldn't want it copied.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love balloon flowers. Do you mean the dead flower heads? My sister has pink ones. I found some tall Joe Pye Weed in Tenn. I got the flower heads to try to get some to grow here. They were taller than me on the side of the road. Do you have them growing wild in GA?


Hey that's what I did. I was reading about wild flowers in herb book. I went out and dug them up and planted them the bees love the flowers. Know you can find Joe Pie weed in nurserys. 
I love them. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey that's what I did. I was reading about wild flowers in herb book. I went out and dug them up and planted them the bees love the flowers. Know you can find Joe Pie weed in nurserys.
> I love them. :thumbup:


I have some small ones but they didn't spread like I wanted them too. I now love the tall ones. They were so pretty. Not any around here. I got mine in N Ar. a few years ago. I guess I want what I don't have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> HI, Yarnie My day was fine. I finished a washcloth for my daughter. A while back, I bought a set of kitchen towels, some solid, some white with different colored zig=zags. I decided to make her washcloths to go with them. With 5 little ones, she goes through a lot and keeps some in the kitchen for anything that spills, drips, etc.
> 
> I've had a pattern for a while. It was so pretty - made it in red. The designer said that she knits loosely, so she used a size 3 needle. So I did the same. The thing is HUGE! 9 1/2 x 10 1/2. I made it in cherry red, and it's very pretty - but I think it's really too big for most uses. I'm sure it's fine for her because she has a lot to wipe up. Next I'll make a green one - normal size, different pattern. I'll get a picture on here as soon as I have time. I'm going there in Oct. so I'll be doing a lot of knitting. Also making repairs on one her kids' blankets that was left here on a visit. It gets a lot of use, so that's good.
> 
> ...


Oh I love your post Bon. something I look forward too.

Yes even when did gauge sweater would have fit small baby elephant. Other then that it look nice.

Oh what a nice gift for you to make for her.

Hope you have sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> HI, Yarnie My day was fine. I finished a washcloth for my daughter. A while back, I bought a set of kitchen towels, some solid, some white with different colored zig=zags. I decided to make her washcloths to go with them. With 5 little ones, she goes through a lot and keeps some in the kitchen for anything that spills, drips, etc.
> 
> I've had a pattern for a while. It was so pretty - made it in red. The designer said that she knits loosely, so she used a size 3 needle. So I did the same. The thing is HUGE! 9 1/2 x 10 1/2. I made it in cherry red, and it's very pretty - but I think it's really too big for most uses. I'm sure it's fine for her because she has a lot to wipe up. Next I'll make a green one - normal size, different pattern. I'll get a picture on here as soon as I have time. I'm going there in Oct. so I'll be doing a lot of knitting. Also making repairs on one her kids' blankets that was left here on a visit. It gets a lot of use, so that's good.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day Bonnie. What type of yarn are you using? If you use a small needle on heavier cotton, the density of the cloth could make it less absorbent -- but would make for a wonderful hot mat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is funny. My new yarn is still in the sack.


Give it a little pep talk!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No but you reminded me Jefferson Wool Festive is this weekend. Still have tomorrow that I can go. I mean two barns of patterns , yarn do dads, every thing you think you need but do not need but have to have.
> 
> Wonder if I could maybe oh dear want to would to need to, maybe oh .


Oh my gosh I would die if I went. I could barely handle the LYS in Tenn . Go for me and tell me all about it. Just nothing like that here. I know it is your cold weather that we don't have . There were lots of socks in Tenn gift shops with just cheap lace on the tops for about 12.99 to $15.oo. I am surprised GD didn't want me to make her some just boot toppers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Give it a little pep talk!


That is funny.
I know it is lonely. I may have to give it some attention soon. I need to finish my wips so I will be at peace.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No but you reminded me Jefferson Wool Festive is this weekend. Still have tomorrow that I can go. I mean two barns of patterns , yarn do dads, every thing you think you need but do not need but have to have.
> 
> Wonder if I could maybe oh dear want to would to need to, maybe oh .


Let us know if you decide to go :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have some small ones but they didn't spread like I wanted them too. I now love the tall ones. They were so pretty. Not any around here. I got mine in N Ar. a few years ago. I guess I want what I don't have.


I have the tall ones by the garden shed. If you lived near by Would give you some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Let us know if you decide to go :XD:


Well I am leaning that way just mention it to hubby. Have to take him in case I run out of funds. :XD:

But may not go I mean really how much more yarn and stuff do I need. Oh that's right Joey may need some. Now that is a good reason to go don't you think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am leaning that way just mention it to hubby. Have to take him in case I run out of funds. :XD:
> 
> But may not go I mean really how much more yarn and stuff do I need. Oh that's right Joey may need some. Now that is a good reason to go don't you think.


I say go and have a nice day out in the barns. Just for fun. Wink , wink.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am leaning that way just mention it to hubby. Have to take him in case I run out of funds. :XD:
> 
> But may not go I mean really how much more yarn and stuff do I need. Oh that's right Joey may need some. Now that is a good reason to go don't you think.


It's not about need ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I say go and have a nice day out in the barns. Just for fun. Wink , wink.


another enabler; we're so bad :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> HI, Yarnie My day was fine. I finished a washcloth for my daughter. A while back, I bought a set of kitchen towels, some solid, some white with different colored zig=zags. I decided to make her washcloths to go with them. With 5 little ones, she goes through a lot and keeps some in the kitchen for anything that spills, drips, etc.
> 
> I've had a pattern for a while. It was so pretty - made it in red. The designer said that she knits loosely, so she used a size 3 needle. So I did the same. The thing is HUGE! 9 1/2 x 10 1/2. I made it in cherry red, and it's very pretty - but I think it's really too big for most uses. I'm sure it's fine for her because she has a lot to wipe up. Next I'll make a green one - normal size, different pattern. I'll get a picture on here as soon as I have time. I'm going there in Oct. so I'll be doing a lot of knitting. Also making repairs on one her kids' blankets that was left here on a visit. It gets a lot of use, so that's good.
> 
> ...


I think that I would just cut the pattern repeats down by one or two Bonnie. I have used so. 1 and 2 needles, but if the knitting using sz. 3 looks right, just eliminate some repeats. Your dish clothes will just go faster.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another enabler; we're so bad :XD:


Yes I try my best. Also with my friend at the plant swap I encourage her too. She needs more flowers just like I do.:XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Evening KC how are you doing?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Bonnie, is your kitchen make over done? Very pretty balloon flowers, we had them in Alberta too so they also grow well in cooler climates.


Hi, WCK! The work is done. Now we have to add the finishing touches, like new curtains, etc. We both love the new window. Our other one had panes, this is just a clear window, pretty big so we have a good view, especially of the birds at the feeder.

The balloon flowers are very good, very cooperative!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

They are pretty Bon. 

Oh new windows and an open view that is the best .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have had Chicken parts cooking on low on back burner have to go and put in the frig . Making Chicken rice soap tomorrow . With cold weather should be yummy.

Nite and God Bless all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have had Chicken parts cooking on low on back burner have to go and put in the frig . Making Chicken rice soap tomorrow . With cold weather should be yummy.
> 
> Nite and God Bless all.


Sounds perfect. What time should I arrive?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> LOL Joey doesn't NEED anymore, Remember I'm de-stashing.


CB does. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Evening KC how are you doing?


Sorry that I missed your post last night Yarnie. I am doing fine. I will begin packing today. I have been knitting when I can between errands. I have two projects to take with me - my Crimson poncho and 3 skeins of worsted weight acrylic to make a blanket for my niece's baby. I hope I have enough yarn. It was some in my stash that is self-patterning. I was considering crocheting in a lacy pattern with it to stretch it for the blanket, but I don't know what the self-patterning will do when I crochet with it. The pattern is one I used a couple years ago to make baby blankets for 2 older great-nieces. But for those, I used white yarn. This is some Mary Maxim Baby Blossom yarn in variegated turquoise with hints of pink and moss green. Maybe Ravelry has some crocheted projects with this yarn. I need to check I guess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds perfect. What time should I arrive?


Any time soup is good no matter when you make it and reheating it never hurts the taste, just gets better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> LOL Joey doesn't NEED anymore, Remember I'm de-stashing.


Oh sure ruin my excuse. 

O>K> CB is on the next list. But you know CB we will havae to met half way as when I go off the yarn band wagon and clean out I do manage to over load ask Joey. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yuck, the only crocheted baby blanket in this yarn on Ravelry is crocheted, takes 5 skeins, and I don't think it works well with the self-patterning yarn. I guess I will have to see if I have some acrylic white yarn to stretch it and knit rather than crochet. Or, I'll just do it in white. The crocheted blanket worked up quickly, but I don't remember it taking 5 skeins.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Sorry that I missed your post last night Yarnie. I am doing fine. I will begin packing today. I have been knitting when I can between errands. I have two projects to take with me - my Crimson poncho and 3 skeins of worsted weight acrylic to make a blanket for my niece's baby. I hope I have enough yarn. It was some in my stash that is self-patterning. I was considering crocheting in a lacy pattern with it to stretch it for the blanket, but I don't know what the self-patterning will do when I crochet with it. The pattern is one I used a couple years ago to make baby blankets for 2 older great-nieces. But for those, I used white yarn. This is some Mary Maxim Baby Blossom yarn in variegated turquoise with hints of pink and moss green. Maybe Ravelry has some crocheted projects with this yarn. I need to check I guess.


Oh have a safe and fun trip. Want to see knitting and chochet when done. You have a eye for knitting.

Your asking about books got me to thinking it is time to go through them and donate them to St. Vinnes. Found one I had not read. I could not put it down and was up half the night .
It is an older book Called "All Over but the Shoutin", by Rick Bragg. It is about his life growing up in the South and is so open about his life.He work for the New York Times and was a Pulitzer Prize winner in 1996. It a no hold back book about his childhood. I do mean no hold back with any thing in his life. A father who left when he was Young a mother who work in cotton field and work as maid ect. To keep her three son's fed , ect. 
It alway amaze me how some can go through the worst of life and come out and win over all they had to go through.
Reminds me of Ben Carson who is running for President. Nothing stops these people from moving on with their lives and accomplish great things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love balloon flowers. Do you mean the dead flower heads? My sister has pink ones. I found some tall Joe Pye Weed in Tenn. I got the flower heads to try to get some to grow here. They were taller than me on the side of the road. Do you have them growing wild in GA?


I've never seen them growing wild here. We have them in pots. When we first got them, we deadheaded and just let the blossoms fall into the pot. That's all we did. One place I saw does call them perennials. They sure have produced for us. Also when we added the spent blooms to another pot, they grew!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I was thinking of saying good morning, but it is afternoon. Fall was definitely in the air here yesterday, it stayed in the 50's and was gloomy. Today, sweater weather this early morning and then the sun came out.
> 
> This weekend for the last 10 years, a machinery collector in the area had a tractor show n his back yard. He has had both legs amputated and is now in a nursing home. His friends decided to have the tractor show in the nursing home parking lot. What a great idea! Many of the residents of the nursing home were able to see the old machinery. They had the 'hit and miss' engines running. They even had a Maytag washing machine run by a gas engine. It was good to see the "old folks" talking about what they drove in their youth. Like I'm not one of the "old folks." LOL
> 
> I will be without a computer for a week or more, I will be sending it for a repair on the disc drive. I do have a tablet, so I will be able to follow along with happenings. It is not so easy to type on it.


What a nice thing to do for their friend and others get to participate also.

The weather has been wonderful here for the last few days. I'm taking advantage of camping while the temps are in the high 70's. It's so nice to be able to sit outside and enjoy it as opposed to being cooped up in the AC.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I am leaning that way just mention it to hubby. Have to take him in case I run out of funds. :XD:
> 
> But may not go I mean really how much more yarn and stuff do I need. Oh that's right Joey may need some. Now that is a good reason to go don't you think.


If Joey doesn't need any more, I could always use some. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh sure ruin my excuse.
> 
> O>K> CB is on the next list. But you know CB we will havae to met half way as when I go off the yarn band wagon and clean out I do manage to over load ask Joey. :roll: :roll:


I'll be on my way. Just let me know. Half way is fine with me. Where shall we eat? Bring me the Joe Pye Weed too. :lol:
What do you want me to bring you? Name it you got it.
I'll wear the shawl you made me so you can see how good it looks on me. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've never seen them growing wild here. We have them in pots. When we first got them, we deadheaded and just let the blossoms fall into the pot. That's all we did. One place I saw does call them perennials. They sure have produced for us. Also when we added the spent blooms to another pot, they grew!


Thanks I will try that. My mother has some the same color of blue. I will take her dead heads.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love your post Bon. something I look forward too.
> 
> Yes even when did gauge sweater would have fit small baby elephant. Other then that it look nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Yarnie. I did have sweet dreams, but I must have done a little too much knitting. I woke up with a very sore hand. It's much better now. I didn't knit today, but I may just have to tonight.

Were you able to wear the sweater? Was it a complicated pattern?

I didn't mention that so far everything I've knitted was without a pattern, just one that I made up. Simple knit, purl, and the last one hurdle. When I did that red giant washcloth, it was so much fun! It was a challenge for me, and I loved it. Lots of tinking and doing over. I thought I'd like to follow a pattern again. It's fun doing the math when you make up your own, but the ones that are a LITTLE more complicated sure are fun. I was hoping that following a pattern would make sure the next blanket was the size I want. After that dishcloth, I'm not so sure! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah up to late this morning and never went to Wool and sheep show. As Packers played at 12 and woe is me if I cause him to miss that.

Best though as save money for yarn shopping . Since Hubby bought new toy. My turn, The knitting Tree has some new Yarn in may have to do a yarn run. Also shop down south near Milwaukee have not been to in a couple of years can hit that one. Oh such a dreamer I am.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. I did have sweet dreams, but I must have done a little too much knitting. I woke up with a very sore hand. It's much better now. I didn't knit today, but I may just have to tonight.
> 
> Were you able to wear the sweater? Was it a complicated pattern?
> 
> I didn't mention that so far everything I've knitted was without a pattern, just one that I made up. Simple knit, purl, and the last one hurdle. When I did that red giant washcloth, it was so much fun! It was a challenge for me, and I loved it. Lots of tinking and doing over. I thought I'd like to follow a pattern again. It's fun doing the math when you make up your own, but the ones that are a LITTLE more complicated sure are fun. I was hoping that following a pattern would make sure the next blanket was the size I want. After that dishcloth, I'm not so sure! :shock:


Oh Bon sorry about your hand. It sounds like you are getting the designer itch you go Lady.

Sweater was like three sizes to big but wore it any way. Loved the pattern. Was done in cotton to so that did not help .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I don't NEED it, but I sure love working with Yarnie's yarn. I am giving away my acrylic. I will be glad when the guys get their act together, so I can get it out of my house. then I have room for more. They need to arrange a shipping container, and the money for shipping it.
> 
> Beautiful day here. Must enjoy it while I can.


It was a beautiful day wasn't it. Perfect fall day for us too.

Is it a shipment for overseas? You are such a thoughtful and giving person.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll be on my way. Just let me know. Half way is fine with me. Where shall we eat? Bring me the Joe Pye Weed too. :lol:
> What do you want me to bring you? Name it you got it.
> I'll wear the shawl you made me so you can see how good it looks on me. :XD:


Ah maybe next time. Sorry will have to save up more yarn and bring you Joe Pie Weed. Wonder if you can grow it from seeds. Have to check that out and see if so will send you seeds.

Of course you look good in the shawl, you look good with out the shawl too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If Joey doesn't need any more, I could always use some. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Ah I will save a package for you when I destash again.

Yeah you got a camping trip in and it sounds like it turn out perfect for you. Isn't 70's nice, that is what I love about the beginning of fall.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk can't wait to hear about your day and all the crafts you got to see. Hope you were able to get photo's too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What a nice thing to do for their friend and others get to participate also.
> 
> The weather has been wonderful here for the last few days. I'm taking advantage of camping while the temps are in the high 70's. It's so nice to be able to sit outside and enjoy it as opposed to being cooped up in the AC.


I am glad you finally got to go camping. It is nice here too. I hope it stays around this week. It feels great outside.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It was a fun day at the Fair, but I'm tired and so are my feet from standing on concrete. Lots of lovely exhibits. The good news is that the junior entries (different classes in ages 17 and under) were up, but most other entries were down. The embroidery and cross stitch divisions were down the most, so will have to encourage more entries for next year.

Here are a few of the entries:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

And lots of lovely quilts


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

and some flowers for you CB. This year's heat and dry conditions meant we didn't have as many entries and they weren't as good as past years but still very pretty


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> CB does. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh would not want to have to judge any of them.
Thanks for the pictures.

Sorry about legs and can understand standing on cement. 

Love the scarf/cowl and the sweater on the left . Love them all really but those two love the most.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh have a safe and fun trip. Want to see knitting and chochet when done. You have a eye for knitting.
> 
> Your asking about books got me to thinking it is time to go through them and donate them to St. Vinnes. Found one I had not read. I could not put it down and was up half the night .
> It is an older book Called "All Over but the Shoutin", by Rick Bragg. It is about his life growing up in the South and is so open about his life.He work for the New York Times and was a Pulitzer Prize winner in 1996. It a no hold back book about his childhood. I do mean no hold back with any thing in his life. A father who left when he was Young a mother who work in cotton field and work as maid ect. To keep her three son's fed , ect.
> ...


Sounds like a great story Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great story Yarnie.


Oh it is he is so honest about his life the good and the bad. Never read any one put their life out there. Did not hold back anything at least as far as I have gotten. Probably finish the rest tonight. Wonder why I am tried tonight.

Oh I have almost 25 inches of ICord done for my zig zag band. I have lost my mind. :shock: :?:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What a nice thing to do for their friend and others get to participate also.
> 
> The weather has been wonderful here for the last few days. I'm taking advantage of camping while the temps are in the high 70's. It's so nice to be able to sit outside and enjoy it as opposed to being cooped up in the AC.


Good news that you're finally able to get some camping in. Have you got the kayak out too?

And maybe take the pups out surfing and skateboarding!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151444753558754


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I don't NEED it, but I sure love working with Yarnie's yarn. I am giving away my acrylic. I will be glad when the guys get their act together, so I can get it out of my house. then I have room for more. They need to arrange a shipping container, and the money for shipping it.
> 
> Beautiful day here. Must enjoy it while I can.


Is that the container going to the Philippines Joey? Wherever it ends up, there will be many happy recipients :thumbup:

We are all officially members of the "addicted to yarn" group


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll be on my way. Just let me know. Half way is fine with me. Where shall we eat? Bring me the Joe Pye Weed too. :lol:
> What do you want me to bring you? Name it you got it.
> I'll wear the shawl you made me so you can see how good it looks on me. :XD:


Where is midway between AR and WI? I'll have to find a way to join you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Especially for WCK - and all our Canadian friends - a story about kindness in Newfoundland on 9/11:

http://annlaemmlenlewis.wordpress.com/2015/09/10/from-a-flight-attendant-on-delta-flight-15-written-following-9-11/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. I did have sweet dreams, but I must have done a little too much knitting. I woke up with a very sore hand. It's much better now. I didn't knit today, but I may just have to tonight.
> 
> Were you able to wear the sweater? Was it a complicated pattern?
> 
> I didn't mention that so far everything I've knitted was without a pattern, just one that I made up. Simple knit, purl, and the last one hurdle. When I did that red giant washcloth, it was so much fun! It was a challenge for me, and I loved it. Lots of tinking and doing over. I thought I'd like to follow a pattern again. It's fun doing the math when you make up your own, but the ones that are a LITTLE more complicated sure are fun. I was hoping that following a pattern would make sure the next blanket was the size I want. After that dishcloth, I'm not so sure! :shock:


Hope your hand is feeling better tonight Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah up to late this morning and never went to Wool and sheep show. As Packers played at 12 and woe is me if I cause him to miss that.
> 
> Best though as save money for yarn shopping . Since Hubby bought new toy. My turn, The knitting Tree has some new Yarn in may have to do a yarn run. Also shop down south near Milwaukee have not been to in a couple of years can hit that one. Oh such a dreamer I am.


A yarn crawl for Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh would not want to have to judge any of them.
> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Sorry about legs and can understand standing on cement.
> ...


Judging wouldn't be easy so I'm glad I didn't have to do it. Hope HB's cowl wins at the provincials next month. She had the cutest little buttons on it too but I didn't get them in the pic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it is he is so honest about his life the good and the bad. Never read any one put their life out there. Did not hold back anything at least as far as I have gotten. Probably finish the rest tonight. Wonder why I am tried tonight.
> 
> Oh I have almost 25 inches of ICord done for my zig zag band. I have lost my mind. :shock: :?:


That's a lot of i-cord!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a lot of i-cord!


and am not done yet.

I am doing my z then oppiciate z up and down I go. I have lost all mental ability to think . But z's I am good at it. I will z's it through till I z's it no more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Especially for WCK - and all our Canadian friends - a story about kindness in Newfoundland on 9/11:
> 
> http://annlaemmlenlewis.wordpress.com/2015/09/10/from-a-flight-attendant-on-delta-flight-15-written-following-9-11/


Thanks Bonnie! I remember seeing these and so many more stories on the news during that time. Lasting friendships were formed. There was also a 10 year reunion with quite a few of the passengers that came back to Gander in 2011.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> and am not done yet.
> 
> I am doing my z then oppiciate z up and down I go. I have lost all mental ability to think . But z's I am good at it. I will z's it through till I z's it no more.


and the z's will have it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and some flowers for you CB. This year's heat and dry conditions meant we didn't have as many entries and they weren't as good as past years but still very pretty


All of the work at the fair is really nice. Thanks for posting the pics and sharing it with us. Thanks for the flowers too.
Go soak your feet in Epsom Salts. Or take a bubble bath. I know you enjoyed your day at the fair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and the z's will have it


I knew you would z's through it. You such a z's e person to get along with. not many Z's would put up with this old Z'er


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Eye z u bend ver buzzie Joey.

With taxa classes and movies stuff a round.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I knew you would z's through it. You such a z's e person to get along with. not many Z's would put up with this old Z'er


how many z's will your i-cord make?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes it will be going to the Philippines. I still have more boxes to go through. The fabric is in Rubbermaid tubs. I can't carry them, so will need gs to help.
> 
> I will be mailing my computer in the morning,


You are giving your computer too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> how many z's will your i-cord make?


about this many zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are giving your computer too?


She has a heart of gold shares everything. Doesn't Z


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She has a heart of gold shares everything. Doesn't Z


Yes Z does. I love her.She has sent me yarn and a yarn winder. Love you JOeys. You will be blessed. Your treasure will be in Heaven. Not rusty old things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No I'm sending it for warranty work. T/he disc drive is not working. So I will be without it for 7 to 10 days. Thankfully I have a tablet. Still learning how to use it.


I remember now but you are still a giver out of love. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed Op tomorrow morning early. 

Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Jewish New Year. (Feast of the Temples)
Rosh Hashanah , Solo.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a fun day at the Fair, but I'm tired and so are my feet from standing on concrete. Lots of lovely exhibits. The good news is that the junior entries (different classes in ages 17 and under) were up, but most other entries were down. The embroidery and cross stitch divisions were down the most, so will have to encourage more entries for next year.
> 
> Here are a few of the entries:


They are all beautiful! Great work!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon lovely ladies.
I`m as busy as my pic suggests. I`m designing another afghan. This time I`m converting a crochet pattern I fell in love with to knit. Hope it turns out ok.
Plus I`m making a massive batch of waffles. i`m making them in my waffle iron, then freezing them for later use. i`ve made 12 already, and about halfway through finishing.
Here`s the recipe I used. I doubled it and added lime juice and chopped up the peel to add to it.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/22180/waffles-i/

Tomorrow will be even busier for me as out friend Randy is coming over to build our new steps for the front porch. Over the weekend, the bottom step snapped, so we are in dire need.
Also we`re getting Randy and Marys freezer as they have a new one. So will be sanding it and spray painting it while it stands for 24 hours before I can use it.
Busy busy busy bzz bzz bzz


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon lovely ladies.
> I`m as busy as my pic suggests. I`m designing another afghan. This time I`m converting a crochet pattern I fell in love with to knit. Hope it turns out ok.
> Plus I`m making a massive batch of waffles. i`m making them in my waffle iron, then freezing them for later use. i`ve made 12 already, and about halfway through finishing.
> Here`s the recipe I used. I doubled it and added lime juice and chopped up the peel to add to it.
> ...


You will enjoy your freezer, I know. It's nice of them to pass it on to you, Wendy. Please show us your afghan when you get it started.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to bed Op tomorrow morning early.
> 
> Sweet dreams all.


My love and prayers to you tomorrow Yarny ♥♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone have a really great recipe for stuffed chicken breasts?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Does anyone have a really great recipe for stuffed chicken breasts?


I posted one last year with cream cheese in it Lucy. Looking to see if I can find it.

Yay...found it!!!
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/67623/cream-cheese-garlic-and-chive-stuffed-chicken/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I posted one last year with cream cheese in it Lucy. Looking to see if I can find it.
> 
> Yay...found it!!!
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/67623/cream-cheese-garlic-and-chive-stuffed-chicken/


I will make it. Thank you WendyBee!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You will enjoy your freezer, I know. It's nice of them to pass it on to you, Wendy. Please show us your afghan when you get it started.


Thanks Knitty. I sure will. It`s in dark green and yellow.
I already have a large chest freezer, but I want to retire it as it has a large crack on the lid. The one I`m getting is a stand up one which is easier to store food in.
My kitty Ronnie just came limping in. I don`t know what he has done to his little 'dib dab' (front paw), but it`s swollen to twice the size of his other one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh waffles weBee love them good idea to make a head and freeze. Now you will have something to put in new freezer.

Oh I hope Tippy Toes is alright.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well to OP found out arthritis in the join of thump and waist. Have a new brace and so glad it does not have the metal bar in it. It went from thumb down to waist. That hurt now just brace. 
She showed me some things I could do to easy pain. She was very nice. Beautiful young lady. 

Gosh I am getting old Dr's ect. all look to young to be Dr.'s ect.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well to OP found out arthritis in the join of thump and waist. Have a new brace and so glad it does not have the metal bar in it. It went from thumb down to waist. That hurt now just brace.
> She showed me some things I could do to easy pain. She was very nice. Beautiful young lady.
> 
> Gosh I am getting old Dr's ect. all look to young to be Dr.'s ect.


Can you knit with the brace on? I am so sorry about your thumb and wrist. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon lovely ladies.
> I`m as busy as my pic suggests. I`m designing another afghan. This time I`m converting a crochet pattern I fell in love with to knit. Hope it turns out ok.
> Plus I`m making a massive batch of waffles. i`m making them in my waffle iron, then freezing them for later use. i`ve made 12 already, and about halfway through finishing.
> Here`s the recipe I used. I doubled it and added lime juice and chopped up the peel to add to it.
> ...


You have always been a very busy bee Wendy! Hope all goes well for you tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Knitty. I sure will. It`s in dark green and yellow.
> I already have a large chest freezer, but I want to retire it as it has a large crack on the lid. The one I`m getting is a stand up one which is easier to store food in.
> My kitty Ronnie just came limping in. I don`t know what he has done to his little 'dib dab' (front paw), but it`s swollen to twice the size of his other one.


Poor Ronnie  Do you think he might have an abscess. Years ago one of our little kitties got a little puncture in her foot and it became abscessed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well to OP found out arthritis in the join of thump and waist. Have a new brace and so glad it does not have the metal bar in it. It went from thumb down to waist. That hurt now just brace.
> She showed me some things I could do to easy pain. She was very nice. Beautiful young lady.
> 
> Gosh I am getting old Dr's ect. all look to young to be Dr.'s ect.


So sorry about the arthritis Yarnie, but I'm glad that the new brace is easier on your hand. Hope the exercises help. There are also some creams that have helped my Mom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you knit with the brace on? I am so sorry about your thumb and wrist. XX


Hey CB, where did you take your new avatar? That's quite the hat!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry about the arthritis Yarnie, but I'm glad that the new brace is easier on your hand. Hope the exercises help. There are also some creams that have helped my Mom.


not exercises so much as what to do if pain is bad. Like putting it in a hot bath for 15 min then cold for 5 and do that three or four time. Aslo to hold my arm up from the elbow down for about 15 mins as it reduces swelling. 
also take breaks when knitting as doing it in same postion is not good.

Lets put it this way yes I have a bit of pain. But look at others who have more then pain that they can't control and are so sick and no releif. I
I try to remember when something happens to my body to be in prayer for others who have that pain .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> not exercises so much as what to do if pain is bad. Like putting it in a hot bath for 15 min then cold for 5 and do that three or four time. Aslo to hold my arm up from the elbow down for about 15 mins as it reduces swelling.
> also take breaks when knitting as doing it in same postion is not good.
> 
> Lets put it this way yes I have a bit of pain. But look at others who have more then pain that they can't control and are so sick and no releif. I
> I try to remember when something happens to my body to be in prayer for others who have that pain .


Have you tried soaking your hand in Epsoms Salts. It always helps my leg when it starts hurting.
That is sweet of you to think of others. My DD broke down on the side of the road in LR when she was expecting Matthew. Now every time I see someone broke down I pray for them too. We know the pain so maybe that is why we don't want others to go thru them .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey CB, where did you take your new avatar? That's quite the hat!


It was a gift shop on vaca. Ha isn't it funny? My Dh and my boys tried hats on with hair. They all have lost their hair so it is really funny. :shock: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I will make it. Thank you WendyBee!


My pleasure Lucy. Let me know how it turns out. I`d like to try that recipe one day too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Tried folks off of here. So will say good night and God Bless


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well to OP found out arthritis in the join of thump and waist. Have a new brace and so glad it does not have the metal bar in it. It went from thumb down to waist. That hurt now just brace.
> She showed me some things I could do to easy pain. She was very nice. Beautiful young lady.
> 
> Gosh I am getting old Dr's ect. all look to young to be Dr.'s ect.


Yarny....do you remember Paul Harvey on the radio years ago? Well he used to swear by soaking white raisins in gin, and eating them.
*Paul Harvey's recipe for making elders pick up their heels: a box of white raisins soaked with a bottle of gin. After raisins plump up, munch nine of them a day*
Here is some more info about it
http://arthritis.about.com/od/alternativetreatments/f/raisinsgin.htm

Note....don`t eat the gin soaked raisins before you drive your car


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh waffles weBee love them good idea to make a head and freeze. Now you will have something to put in new freezer.
> 
> Oh I hope Tippy Toes is alright.


Ronnie is ok thanks Yarny. I checked his little dib-dab, and his pad has split, and had bled at one point. Hubby said he gently squeezed his paw a bit and some clear liquid came out, but it wasn`t foul smelling pus - which is good.
I`m sure he`ll be ok in a day or two. He`s eating fine, and just had some kitty treats to cheer him up a bit. He ate those....and some of Tiptwo`s treats too. So I had to give her some more


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ronnie is ok thanks Yarny. I checked his little dib-dab, and his pad has split, and had bled at one point. Hubby said he gently squeezed his paw a bit and some clear liquid came out, but it wasn`t foul smelling pus - which is good.
> I`m sure he`ll be ok in a day or two. He`s eating fine, and just had some kitty treats to cheer him up a bit. He ate those....and some of Tiptwo`s treats too. So I had to give her some more


I am glad you found out what was wrong with Ronnie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My pleasure Lucy. Let me know how it turns out. I`d like to try that recipe one day too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just got this in an email this morning - sorry - great cartoons (Hillary, PP, obam) but couldn't copy and paste. You can see them here:

View online at: http://patriotpost.us/humor/37593


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just got this in an email this morning - sorry - great cartoons (Hillary, PP, obam) but couldn't copy and paste. You can see them here:
> 
> View online at: http://patriotpost.us/humor/37593


OMGosh those are jewels. I love the one with <o and the jet. 
I just read on AOL that Hill is thinking of running a Clinton, Clinton candidacy. She starting to get desperate. :shock: :roll: :!:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning all. 
Ronnie`s little dib-dab is so much better today. It`s still a bit swollen, but not as bad as last night. Hubby thinks he may have been bitten by a black snake, or maybe even stung by a hornet.
He`s crying for his food, so his appetite is as good as ever.
Thank you all for your concern, it`s so appreciated.
&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just got this in an email this morning - sorry - great cartoons (Hillary, PP, obam) but couldn't copy and paste. You can see them here:
> 
> View online at: http://patriotpost.us/humor/37593


Thanks bon, loved that sticking a fork in the socket cartoon

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OMGosh those are jewels. I love the one with <o and the jet.
> I just read on AOL that Hill is thinking of running a Clinton, Clinton candidacy. She starting to get desperate. :shock: :roll: :!:


Will never happen. She obviously thinks the Constitution doesn`t apply to her.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You have always been a very busy bee Wendy! Hope all goes well for you tomorrow.


Thanks Westy ♥
Getting ready to hang out laundry, then have to sweep my front porch in preparation for when Randy comes here this afternoon to install our new steps. He`s also going to rehang our front door as it keeps blowing open, and won`t shut properly.
This afternoon hubby has an interview at the local convenience store. Prayers please that he gets it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Westy ♥
> Getting ready to hang out laundry, then have to sweep my front porch in preparation for when Randy comes here this afternoon to install our new steps. He`s also going to rehang our front door as it keeps blowing open, and won`t shut properly.
> This afternoon hubby has an interview at the local convenience store. Prayers please that he gets it.


Isn't it good to have things repaired?
I am praying right now for DH and the interview. 
♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just got this in an email this morning - sorry - great cartoons (Hillary, PP, obam) but couldn't copy and paste. You can see them here:
> 
> View online at: http://patriotpost.us/humor/37593


At motel waiting until time for funeral. Will post some of those pictures.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well to OP found out arthritis in the join of thump and waist. Have a new brace and so glad it does not have the metal bar in it. It went from thumb down to waist. That hurt now just brace.
> She showed me some things I could do to easy pain. She was very nice. Beautiful young lady.
> 
> Gosh I am getting old Dr's ect. all look to young to be Dr.'s ect.


Prayers for you, Yarnie as I've had my left thumb joint replaced is why I switch from knitting to crocheting to rest the thumb. Best wishes for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> And lots of lovely quilts


A lot of talent at the fair. It's nice to hear that the younger group increased their membership. The work is lovely.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Westy ♥
> Getting ready to hang out laundry, then have to sweep my front porch in preparation for when Randy comes here this afternoon to install our new steps. He`s also going to rehang our front door as it keeps blowing open, and won`t shut properly.
> This afternoon hubby has an interview at the local convenience store. Prayers please that he gets it.


I am praying that your husband will get this job. Please let us know wht happens.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute
http://www.newslinq.com/cats-who-look/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Good news that you're finally able to get some camping in. Have you got the kayak out too?
> 
> And maybe take the pups out surfing and skateboarding!
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> not exercises so much as what to do if pain is bad. Like putting it in a hot bath for 15 min then cold for 5 and do that three or four time. Aslo to hold my arm up from the elbow down for about 15 mins as it reduces swelling.
> also take breaks when knitting as doing it in same postion is not good.
> 
> Lets put it this way yes I have a bit of pain. But look at others who have more then pain that they can't control and are so sick and no releif. I
> I try to remember when something happens to my body to be in prayer for others who have that pain .


Your kind heart and positive attitude showing through Yarnie ♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Jewish New Year. (Feast of the Temples)
> Rosh Hashanah , Solo.


Thank you CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a gift shop on vaca. Ha isn't it funny? My Dh and my boys tried hats on with hair. They all have lost their hair so it is really funny. :shock: :lol:


 :lol: They're great. If you got a family pic you should use it for your Christmas card


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you CB.


Yes, Solo Happy Holidays!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just got this in an email this morning - sorry - great cartoons (Hillary, PP, obam) but couldn't copy and paste. You can see them here:
> 
> View online at: http://patriotpost.us/humor/37593


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well to OP found out arthritis in the join of thump and waist. Have a new brace and so glad it does not have the metal bar in it. It went from thumb down to waist. That hurt now just brace.
> She showed me some things I could do to easy pain. She was very nice. Beautiful young lady.
> 
> Gosh I am getting old Dr's ect. all look to young to be Dr.'s ect.


Sorry about the arthritis Yarnie. My mother had it in her fingers. She used Australian Dream it is for arthritis and she said it was the best cream she ever used. It's not even greasy and no odor.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all.
> Ronnie`s little dib-dab is so much better today. It`s still a bit swollen, but not as bad as last night. Hubby thinks he may have been bitten by a black snake, or maybe even stung by a hornet.
> He`s crying for his food, so his appetite is as good as ever.
> Thank you all for your concern, it`s so appreciated.
> ♥


So glad that Ronnie is doing better today Wendy. Wanting his food is definitely a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Westy ♥
> Getting ready to hang out laundry, then have to sweep my front porch in preparation for when Randy comes here this afternoon to install our new steps. He`s also going to rehang our front door as it keeps blowing open, and won`t shut properly.
> This afternoon hubby has an interview at the local convenience store. Prayers please that he gets it.


Prayers for DH Wendy. And that you get your house and water pipes all set for a winter that will be much milder than last year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> that video was so cute. Thanks WCK. I wonder what it is with Bulldogs and Boards? Most seem to love them. Not my 3. I could only get Cooper in the kayak and she hated every minute of it. Oh well, more room for me.
> 
> It was wonderful weather and water for kayaking over the weekend. I have an inflatable kayak and always keep it in the camper.


Happy New Year to you Solo!

I love watching the dogs and cats playing; there's a cute cat video out there too. Do the dogs watch you from the shore? Hope you have lovely fall weather to extend the kayaking season for you. Have the leaves started to change colour yet?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Will never happen. She obviously thinks the Constitution doesn`t apply to her.


I love the way she thinks because she said she's sorry and has made a mistake, the slate should be wiped clean. This kind of nonsense has cost her 30% of the female vote. Bernie has flown past her in a few of the polls.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Solo Happy Holidays!


Thanks LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks LL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks all for prayers.

Wee Bee thought it was tippy toes. Hope Ronnie is o.k.

Praying for the love of your life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I love the way she thinks because she said she's sorry and has made a mistake, the slate should be wiped clean. This kind of nonsense has cost her 30% of the female vote. Bernie has flown past her in a few of the polls.


She proves that if you lie enough you will get caught. But still some thing she is the answer for their party amazing isn't it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy New Year to you Solo!
> 
> I love watching the dogs and cats playing; there's a cute cat video out there too. Do the dogs watch you from the shore? Hope you have lovely fall weather to extend the kayaking season for you. Have the leaves started to change colour yet?


Thanks WCK.

The dogs stay in the camper when I go kayaking. I love this time of year for camping. It's great sleeping weather with the windows open. I usually go through November. No leaves turning yet. We had a lot of rain at the beginning of the summer and some really good downpours lately, so everything is still spring green.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yarny....do you remember Paul Harvey on the radio years ago? Well he used to swear by soaking white raisins in gin, and eating them.
> *Paul Harvey's recipe for making elders pick up their heels: a box of white raisins soaked with a bottle of gin. After raisins plump up, munch nine of them a day*
> Here is some more info about it
> http://arthritis.about.com/od/alternativetreatments/f/raisinsgin.htm
> ...


Sounds good WeeBee, but may have a problem walking and speeching. One glass of wine and I fall asleep. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah Solo glad your camping trip went good. You still have time left to get more in. Enjoy

Happy Rosh Hashanah


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, how are you this morning? We had dark clouds roll in yesterday afternoon and the rain came down again, but this morning the sun was back out. Starting to cloud over again and expecting more rain during the rest of the week. Good news for us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, how are you this morning? We had dark clouds roll in yesterday afternoon and the rain came down again, but this morning the sun was back out. Starting to cloud over again and expecting more rain during the rest of the week. Good news for us.


rain is good. :thumbup: just tired have to learn to go to bed early. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> rain is good. :thumbup: just tired have to learn to go to bed early. :roll:


Try for a nap this afternoon and have a little rest.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yucky day here. Not weather wise it is beautiful. Last night I felt water in my kitchen floor. It was the ice maker leaking. I am so sick of messes around this house. We had to take a cabinet out to see if it was the water tank under the cabinet to dry it out. I sent Dh to Lowes to get a new line for the fridge along with a fan light. What does he do but put in in pocket and then bend over so the light fell and went everywhere. I know it is funny but I am not laughing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This makes me feel better.
September 15

Rest in me, My child. This time devoted to Me is meant to be peaceful, not stressful. You dont have to perform in order to receive My Love. I have boundless, unconditional Love for you. How it grieves Me to see My children working for Love: trying harder and harder, yet never feeling good enough to be loved.

Be careful that your devotion to Me does not become another form of works. I want you to come into My Presence joyfully and confidently. You have nothing to fear, for you wear My own righteousness. Gaze into My eyes, and you will see no condemnation, only Love and delight in the one I see. Be blessed as My Face shines radiantly upon you, giving you Peace.

Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends.
John 15:13

The Lord your God is with you, he is mighty to save. He will take great delight in you, he will quiet you with his love, he will rejoice over you with singing.
Zephaniah 3:17

The Lord make his face shine upon you and be gracious to you; the Lord turn his face toward you and give you peace.
Numbers 6:2526


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yucky day here. Not weather wise it is beautiful. Last night I felt water in my kitchen floor. It was the ice maker leaking. I am so sick of messes around this house. We had to take a cabinet out to see if it was the water tank under the cabinet to dry it out. I sent Dh to Lowes to get a new line for the fridge along with a fan light. What does he do but put in in pocket and then bend over so the light fell and went everywhere. I know it is funny but I am not laughing.


 :x It's not funny til everything is fixed up and working again. With your heat, the ice maker is important to you. After we moved in and got the fridge going, we noticed a bit of water. The line to the ice maker had a very small leak so it took a while to notice it. We decided to disconnect the line and do without the icemaker.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oven Fried Chicken

1/3 cup vegetable oil

1/3 cup (2/3 stick) butter

1 cup all-purpose flour

1 teaspoon salt 

2 teaspoons black pepper 

2 teaspoons paprika 

1 teaspoon garlic salt

1 teaspoon dried marjoram (optional)

8 to 9 chicken pieces.

In pan place oil and butter to melt , set aside

In paper sack or large plastic bag combine the flour and seasoning.

Roll chicken pieces in in the melted oil-butter mixture,
then drop them into flour/seasoning mixture shake to 
cover .

Place chicken in a pan skin side down.Bake at 375 for 45 mins.turn chicken over and bake 5 to 10 mins longer, or until top crust begins to bubble.

This is a favorite in family.

Also I line pan with tin foil and spray good with veg oil or us a bit of regular oil. But only a bit.

Enjoy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This makes me feel better.
> September 15
> 
> Rest in me, My child. This time devoted to Me is meant to be peaceful, not stressful. You dont have to perform in order to receive My Love. I have boundless, unconditional Love for you. How it grieves Me to see My children working for Love: trying harder and harder, yet never feeling good enough to be loved.
> ...


Me too; thanks CB


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This makes me feel better.
> September 15
> 
> Rest in me, My child. This time devoted to Me is meant to be peaceful, not stressful. You dont have to perform in order to receive My Love. I have boundless, unconditional Love for you. How it grieves Me to see My children working for Love: trying harder and harder, yet never feeling good enough to be loved.
> ...


You are my Blessing for this day thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oven Fried Chicken
> 
> 1/3 cup vegetable oil
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie; having chicken tonight and will use your recipe.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends

Been busy with K9 dog training. He is an instructor from Off Leash Training, that uses a vibrating collar to get their attention and comply. It is irritating, but does not hurt. I tried it, and it did not hurt at all, especially compared to the time I accidentally carried an invisible fence collar over the line. I could not feel my fingers for a few seconds. I know that the little one has only a few years in him, but him being behaved is a must. It was hilarious. The trainer came to the house and the pup tolerated "come" when it suited him, or at his own pace. But when working on 'sit' I thought I would burst a gut. Of course, he will 'sit' with a treat in sight. But to do it when told to, was not on his syllabus that day. He would 'come' and stand next to the trainer, and when told to 'sit' he would turn his head and ignore him. When told again and given a slight tug and collar with the command, he started doing his pathetic drama queen screaming while wagging his tail. I had to turn my back I was laughing so hard. He screamed and screamed and wagged his tail. The trainer of course, kept at it, so he decided to do the scream and added the bucking bronco routine. The trainer held the leash (not a choke) very tight and close as he gave the command over and over again until he complied. He was given the release command and ran around. The next time he only screamed for a minute, and today during his training session with me, not a peep. What a stubborn brat, but that is why I find him so entertaining.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie; having chicken tonight and will use your recipe.


Yarnlady, Wow, this recipe sounds wonderful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Been busy with K9 dog training. He is an instructor from Off Leash Training, that uses a vibrating collar to get their attention and comply. It is irritating, but does not hurt. I tried it, and it did not hurt at all, especially compared to the time I accidentally carried an invisible fence collar over the line. I could not feel my fingers for a few seconds. I know that the little one has only a few years in him, but him being behaved is a must. It was hilarious. The trainer came to the house and the pup tolerated "come" when it suited him, or at his own pace. But when working on 'sit' I thought I would burst a gut. Of course, he will 'sit' with a treat in sight. But to do it when told to, was not on his syllabus that day. He would 'come' and stand next to the trainer, and when told to 'sit' he would turn his head and ignore him. When told again and given a slight tug and collar with the command, he started doing his pathetic drama queen screaming while wagging his tail. I had to turn my back I was laughing so hard. He screamed and screamed and wagged his tail. The trainer of course, kept at it, so he decided to do the scream and added the bucking bronco routine. The trainer held the leash (not a choke) very tight and close as he gave the command over and over again until he complied. He was given the release command and ran around. The next time he only screamed for a minute, and today during his training session with me, not a peep. What a stubborn brat, but that is why I find him so entertaining.


How funny. I wish you had video taped it for us. Bandit is so much fun. I pray he has a long life! Thanks for sharing this with us I can just see it happening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie; having chicken tonight and will use your recipe.


I wish I was having your chicken. It sounds yummy. Do you use breast or the whole chicken? I hate to fry chicken and can't do it without it being raw in the middle and burnt on the outside.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

funny kids
http://features.faithtap.com/4126/hilarious-test-answers-you-wont-believe-are-real/?v=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Been busy with K9 dog training. He is an instructor from Off Leash Training, that uses a vibrating collar to get their attention and comply. It is irritating, but does not hurt. I tried it, and it did not hurt at all, especially compared to the time I accidentally carried an invisible fence collar over the line. I could not feel my fingers for a few seconds. I know that the little one has only a few years in him, but him being behaved is a must. It was hilarious. The trainer came to the house and the pup tolerated "come" when it suited him, or at his own pace. But when working on 'sit' I thought I would burst a gut. Of course, he will 'sit' with a treat in sight. But to do it when told to, was not on his syllabus that day. He would 'come' and stand next to the trainer, and when told to 'sit' he would turn his head and ignore him. When told again and given a slight tug and collar with the command, he started doing his pathetic drama queen screaming while wagging his tail. I had to turn my back I was laughing so hard. He screamed and screamed and wagged his tail. The trainer of course, kept at it, so he decided to do the scream and added the bucking bronco routine. The trainer held the leash (not a choke) very tight and close as he gave the command over and over again until he complied. He was given the release command and ran around. The next time he only screamed for a minute, and today during his training session with me, not a peep. What a stubborn brat, but that is why I find him so entertaining.


The visuals have me laughing right along with you! Praying for lots more good years with puppy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish I was having your chicken. It sounds yummy. Do you use breast or the whole chicken? I hate to fry chicken and can't do it without it being raw in the middle and burnt on the outside.


Tonight is breast and thighs. I haven't done deep or pan frying for a long time, but oven fried works out well. Usually I dip in egg/milk before shaking up with seasoned flour instead of the butter/oil mix. Will report back tonight but if it's a Yarnie family favourite, I'm sure it's delicious.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Jewish New Year. (Feast of the Temples)
> Rosh Hashanah , Solo.


Yes. Solo, happy Rosh Hashanah!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Loved the oven fried chicken Yarnie; it was sooo good! DH had seconds and is looking forward to his leftovers tomorrow or Thur.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved the oven fried chicken Yarnie; it was sooo good! DH had seconds and is looking forward to his leftovers tomorrow or Thur.


Oh am glad to hear he enjoyed and you too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Been busy with K9 dog training. He is an instructor from Off Leash Training, that uses a vibrating collar to get their attention and comply. It is irritating, but does not hurt. I tried it, and it did not hurt at all, especially compared to the time I accidentally carried an invisible fence collar over the line. I could not feel my fingers for a few seconds. I know that the little one has only a few years in him, but him being behaved is a must. It was hilarious. The trainer came to the house and the pup tolerated "come" when it suited him, or at his own pace. But when working on 'sit' I thought I would burst a gut. Of course, he will 'sit' with a treat in sight. But to do it when told to, was not on his syllabus that day. He would 'come' and stand next to the trainer, and when told to 'sit' he would turn his head and ignore him. When told again and given a slight tug and collar with the command, he started doing his pathetic drama queen screaming while wagging his tail. I had to turn my back I was laughing so hard. He screamed and screamed and wagged his tail. The trainer of course, kept at it, so he decided to do the scream and added the bucking bronco routine. The trainer held the leash (not a choke) very tight and close as he gave the command over and over again until he complied. He was given the release command and ran around. The next time he only screamed for a minute, and today during his training session with me, not a peep. What a stubborn brat, but that is why I find him so entertaining.


Oh to funny the bugger has your number. Trainer has his. Sure it will all come together soon. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady, Wow, this recipe sounds wonderful.


hope you try it. How are things going? Is it getting a little more settled for you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish I was having your chicken. It sounds yummy. Do you use breast or the whole chicken? I hate to fry chicken and can't do it without it being raw in the middle and burnt on the outside.


You can use what ever you want as far as chicken goes.
I was just thinking I wonder how it would taste with boneless pork chops.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You can use what ever you want as far as chicken goes.
> I was just thinking I wonder how it would taste with boneless pork chops.


Funny you say that, I was thinking it would be great on pork chops; change the seasonings up a bit to include sage, thyme and a bit of cayenne.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ha.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=918625568220242


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night WCK and Yarnie. See you tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny you say that, I was thinking it would be great on pork chops; change the seasonings up a bit to include sage, thyme and a bit of cayenne.


Oh never thought about sage thye and no to cayenne can't handle hot any more, but bet it would be good for those whose stomach can take it.

Wonder how it would work with fish? Nay may be to heavy for fish


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night WCK and Yarnie. See you tomorrow.♥


nite hope tomorrow is a bit brighter for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonder if WEBees love got the job. Hope so.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night WCK and Yarnie. See you tomorrow.♥


Night CB. Forgot to ask if the water line got fixed up?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh never thought about sage thye and no to cayenne can't handle hot any more, but bet it would be good for those whose stomach can take it.
> 
> Wonder how it would work with fish? Nay may be to heavy for fish


Would have to be just a tiny bit or DH couldn't handle it either. I think you're right about the fish, unless may halibut being a denser fish?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder if WEBees love got the job. Hope so.


Me too! And the door and stairs all fixed up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Night CB. Forgot to ask if the water line got fixed up?


Yes my son fixed it. Now drying out the wooden floor and baseboards. I am put things back in their place tomorrow. Have fun at your knitting club tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hope you try it. How are things going? Is it getting a little more settled for you?


Hi YL. Yes settling n. Husband is going out of town, so Fri. night I am having some ladies over for dinner Friends and neighbors. Come if you can!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :x It's not funny til everything is fixed up and working again. With your heat, the ice maker is important to you. After we moved in and got the fridge going, we noticed a bit of water. The line to the ice maker had a very small leak so it took a while to notice it. We decided to disconnect the line and do without the icemaker.


Do you use the trays? I remember those days. My sister gets her ice at Sonic just because she loves their ice. Yes I can't make it without my ice tea. It is fixed. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes my son fixed it. Now drying out the wooden floor and baseboards. I am put things back in their place tomorrow. Have fun at your knitting club tomorrow.


I'm glad the leak is fixed even if clean up is not fun. Mom said that DB#2 found a leak in his basement yesterday morning but wasn't sure where it was coming from. Will have to check in with him tonight.

This morning will be busy -- Annie said 6 boxes arrived yesterday! That should be the last of the main fall order with just dribs and drabs of back order to come as available.

Hope your day is much better today!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Solo glad your camping trip went good. You still have time left to get more in. Enjoy
> 
> Happy Rosh Hashanah


Thanks Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Been busy with K9 dog training. He is an instructor from Off Leash Training, that uses a vibrating collar to get their attention and comply. It is irritating, but does not hurt. I tried it, and it did not hurt at all, especially compared to the time I accidentally carried an invisible fence collar over the line. I could not feel my fingers for a few seconds. I know that the little one has only a few years in him, but him being behaved is a must. It was hilarious. The trainer came to the house and the pup tolerated "come" when it suited him, or at his own pace. But when working on 'sit' I thought I would burst a gut. Of course, he will 'sit' with a treat in sight. But to do it when told to, was not on his syllabus that day. He would 'come' and stand next to the trainer, and when told to 'sit' he would turn his head and ignore him. When told again and given a slight tug and collar with the command, he started doing his pathetic drama queen screaming while wagging his tail. I had to turn my back I was laughing so hard. He screamed and screamed and wagged his tail. The trainer of course, kept at it, so he decided to do the scream and added the bucking bronco routine. The trainer held the leash (not a choke) very tight and close as he gave the command over and over again until he complied. He was given the release command and ran around. The next time he only screamed for a minute, and today during his training session with me, not a peep. What a stubborn brat, but that is why I find him so entertaining.


I would be laughing as well. Many years ago, I had a dog that did the bucking bronco routine. Mine chose to do it in public. What a total embarrassing situation. I usually waited until she was done and then continued on our walk. It was all over seeing another dog on a leash. This dog grew up with other dogs, so I could never understand her routine as it wasn't aggressive at all. Anyway, glad to see that the puppy is getting the hang of things. In the end you both will be much happier.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes. Solo, happy Rosh Hashanah!


Thank you KC.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well papers signed. They rent the land. We get money for rental. If fence or bushes damage they replace.
Plus my main worry new water line to house. We would have to pay from main line to house if our olf line does not hold up. They put in writing now town replace if line to house leak or was in any way unable to get water to house. 
As our water line into house is really old and as new law for town is we have to pay for any breakage or problem to house. It could cost us a lot of money to have to dig it up and replace it. So problem solved. It is recorded with registor of deeds so that is good.

So glad that it is done.

Now waiting for a referral for medical supplies. They are suppose to call back hurry up and wait.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Yes settling n. Husband is going out of town, so Fri. night I am having some ladies over for dinner Friends and neighbors. Come if you can!


Wish I could , love to just have girl talk with out love of my life interupting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad the leak is fixed even if clean up is not fun. Mom said that DB#2 found a leak in his basement yesterday morning but wasn't sure where it was coming from. Will have to check in with him tonight.
> 
> This morning will be busy -- Annie said 6 boxes arrived yesterday! That should be the last of the main fall order with just dribs and drabs of back order to come as available.
> 
> Hope your day is much better today!


Well that makes for a leaky week here. two down how many to go???? :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would be laughing as well. Many years ago, I had a dog that did the bucking bronco routine. Mine chose to do it in public. What a total embarrassing situation. I usually waited until she was done and then continued on our walk. It was all over seeing another dog on a leash. This dog grew up with other dogs, so I could never understand her routine as it wasn't aggressive at all. Anyway, glad to see that the puppy is getting the hang of things. In the end you both will be much happier.


Love the description bucking bronco. What make or model was she????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I could , love to just have girl talk with out love of my life interupting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Just touching base with my friends and to remind you that I haven't forgotten you. Another dr. appointment tomorrow. Hope the news is good. Say a prayer. Thanks. I should be back to 'normal' schedule beginning of Oct. 
MIL is still in a nursing home and doing as well as can be expected for a 99+ yr old. Her daughter, my SIL, came to visit her from out of town Mon., and was surprised to see how well she looked and how much her mind has slipped since she saw her mom last in April. I see her twice a day on most days and feed her supper. I'm getting good at it. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you use the trays? I remember those days. My sister gets her ice at Sonic just because she loves their ice. Yes I can't make it without my ice tea. It is fixed. Thanks for the concern.


We hardly ever want ice, but have trays if needed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well papers signed. They rent the land. We get money for rental. If fence or bushes damage they replace.
> Plus my main worry new water line to house. We would have to pay from main line to house if our olf line does not hold up. They put in writing now town replace if line to house leak or was in any way unable to get water to house.
> As our water line into house is really old and as new law for town is we have to pay for any breakage or problem to house. It could cost us a lot of money to have to dig it up and replace it. So problem solved. It is recorded with registor of deeds so that is good.
> 
> ...


Glad the agreement worked out ok Yarnie and that your water line is protected if needed. Hopefully everything goes smoothly while they use your yard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just touching base with my friends and to remind you that I haven't forgotten you. Another dr. appointment tomorrow. Hope the news is good. Say a prayer. Thanks. I should be back to 'normal' schedule beginning of Oct.
> MIL is still in a nursing home and doing as well as can be expected for a 99+ yr old. Her daughter, my SIL, came to visit her from out of town Mon., and was surprised to see how well she looked and how much her mind has slipped since she saw her mom last in April. I see her twice a day on most days and feed her supper. I'm getting good at it. :thumbup:


Hi Jokim, good to hear from you. Still praying! and grateful for good news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well papers signed. They rent the land. We get money for rental. If fence or bushes damage they replace.
> Plus my main worry new water line to house. We would have to pay from main line to house if our olf line does not hold up. They put in writing now town replace if line to house leak or was in any way unable to get water to house.
> As our water line into house is really old and as new law for town is we have to pay for any breakage or problem to house. It could cost us a lot of money to have to dig it up and replace it. So problem solved. It is recorded with registor of deeds so that is good.
> 
> ...


That is good you have all of that taken care of.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just touching base with my friends and to remind you that I haven't forgotten you. Another dr. appointment tomorrow. Hope the news is good. Say a prayer. Thanks. I should be back to 'normal' schedule beginning of Oct.
> MIL is still in a nursing home and doing as well as can be expected for a 99+ yr old. Her daughter, my SIL, came to visit her from out of town Mon., and was surprised to see how well she looked and how much her mind has slipped since she saw her mom last in April. I see her twice a day on most days and feed her supper. I'm getting good at it. :thumbup:


I will pray for the good report tomorrow from the dr.
I have missed you. I am glad you will get settled back in October.
That is good news about your MIL. I can see how you haven't noticed her mind slipping with me with her 2 times a day. You are such a nice person going to feed her ,her supper. I know your DH is really blessed to have a DW like you. XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We hardly ever want ice, but have trays if needed.


WHAT? No ice? :x :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OMGosh those are jewels. I love the one with <o and the jet.
> I just read on AOL that Hill is thinking of running a Clinton, Clinton candidacy. She starting to get desperate. :shock: :roll: :!:


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks bon, loved that sticking a fork in the socket cartoon
> 
> :thumbup:


Me, too!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just touching base with my friends and to remind you that I haven't forgotten you. Another dr. appointment tomorrow. Hope the news is good. Say a prayer. Thanks. I should be back to 'normal' schedule beginning of Oct.
> MIL is still in a nursing home and doing as well as can be expected for a 99+ yr old. Her daughter, my SIL, came to visit her from out of town Mon., and was surprised to see how well she looked and how much her mind has slipped since she saw her mom last in April. I see her twice a day on most days and feed her supper. I'm getting good at it. :thumbup:


Jokim,

It is wonderful to hear from you. I will pray for good results with your DH's doctor. You are very good to visit your MIL twice a day. I am sure it is good for her to see you. Do you think her decline is because of the change of being in a nursing home or just a natural occurrence? Hugs to you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> It is wonderful to hear from you. I will pray for good results with your DH's doctor. You are very good to visit your MIL twice a day. I am sure it is good for her to see you. Do you think her decline is because of the change of being in a nursing home or just a natural occurrence? Hugs to you.


You and CB are giving much too much credit. My MIL is only 10 min. away from us so visiting is easy. I do think her mind has slipped if only because she is not as active as she was when living with me. She is totally sedentary, does not stand and walk at all. And, she is getting older. Sometimes she does not even recognize me or DH, but then we tell her who we are and she seems to acknowledge us. As they say, 'old age ain't for sissies' :lol: :thumbup: 
Chat with you later. Gotta go!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You and CB are giving much too much credit. My MIL is only 10 min. away from us so visiting is easy. I do think her mind has slipped if only because she is not as active as she was when living with me. She is totally sedentary, does not stand and walk at all. And, she is getting older. Sometimes she does not even recognize me or DH, but then we tell her who we are and she seems to acknowledge us. As they say, 'old age ain't for sissies' :lol: :thumbup:
> Chat with you later. Gotta go!


You deserve all the credit we give you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You and CB are giving much too much credit. My MIL is only 10 min. away from us so visiting is easy. I do think her mind has slipped if only because she is not as active as she was when living with me. She is totally sedentary, does not stand and walk at all. And, she is getting older. Sometimes she does not even recognize me or DH, but then we tell her who we are and she seems to acknowledge us. As they say, 'old age ain't for sissies' :lol: :thumbup:
> Chat with you later. Gotta go!


So glad to hear from you. Praying all goes well and your back soon. I like CB and all of us here know how much you did and cared for you mother in Law you were her blessing. Having said that. Age does take it tole and know that she is happy even if she seems to not know what is going around her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Watch debates last night. Learned a lot of things this time that I did not know before. 

But was right about Trump. He is power hungry and wants to add President to his resume. When he was ask questions mubble on with no answer. Also he could not even apologize to Mr. Bush's wife. Then what he said about Fiorina. She laid it on the line to him and he did apologize in his usual off sided way. I am sorry but this man is not fit for any office let along President. He only speak to what he thinks American want to hear, but does not have the substance or understanding of how this country is run


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Other then debate just kept knitting on I cord 50 inches so far. Sure Gaili did a lot more. Found this think that you can turn handle and does I cord doing good and all of a sudden went south on me. So am doing by hand until figure it out. That is my problem in life trying to figure things out.

Went crazy this morning and did not watch what was doing with email. Deleted every thing, don't know if I can retrieve it.
Having the start of day with what did I do know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You and CB are giving much too much credit. My MIL is only 10 min. away from us so visiting is easy. I do think her mind has slipped if only because she is not as active as she was when living with me. She is totally sedentary, does not stand and walk at all. And, she is getting older. Sometimes she does not even recognize me or DH, but then we tell her who we are and she seems to acknowledge us. As they say, 'old age ain't for sissies' :lol: :thumbup:
> Chat with you later. Gotta go!


Have a great day Jokim. The important thing is that MIL is safe and cared for. That's wonderful that you're close enough to see her so often.

My FIL used to say "whoever called this the golden years lied".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a great day Jokim. The important thing is that MIL is safe and cared for. That's wonderful that you're close enough to see her so often.
> 
> My FIL used to say "whoever called this the golden years lied".


FIL speaks the truth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WHAT? No ice? :x :lol:


  Nope -- but I'll stock up for you when you come to visit!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You deserve all the credit we give you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Watch debates last night. Learned a lot of things this time that I did not know before.
> 
> But was right about Trump. He is power hungry and wants to add President to his resume. When he was ask questions mubble on with no answer. Also he could not even apologize to Mr. Bush's wife. Then what he said about Fiorina. She laid it on the line to him and he did apologize in his usual off sided way. I am sorry but this man is not fit for any office let along President. He only speak to what he thinks American want to hear, but does not have the substance or understanding of how this country is run


We're having the second set of leader debates for our election tonight - this one focused on the economy. Because of the time difference with Toronto I'll miss the introductions and opening remarks but should be home in time to get the main part of the debate.

Both the Liberal and NDP leaders should get nailed with their proposed payroll and income tax increases. And Trudeau (Liberal) needs to be held accountable for his comments that "most small business owners are in business to dodge taxes". He grew up in a wealthy family and has never had to worry about where his pay cheque is coming or keeping a business and it's employees going.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Other then debate just kept knitting on I cord 50 inches so far. Sure Gaili did a lot more. Found this think that you can turn handle and does I cord doing good and all of a sudden went south on me. So am doing by hand until figure it out. That is my problem in life trying to figure things out.
> 
> Went crazy this morning and did not watch what was doing with email. Deleted every thing, don't know if I can retrieve it.
> Having the start of day with what did I do know.


Yarnie did you check your "Deleted Items" folder? If you haven't emptied it they might still be there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

On AOL today.:O
http://www.aol.com/article/2015/09/17/obamas-nobel-prize-fell-short-of-hopes-committee-insider/21237387/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You deserve all the credit we give you!


I agree with you LL. :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Watch debates last night. Learned a lot of things this time that I did not know before.
> 
> But was right about Trump. He is power hungry and wants to add President to his resume. When he was ask questions mubble on with no answer. Also he could not even apologize to Mr. Bush's wife. Then what he said about Fiorina. She laid it on the line to him and he did apologize in his usual off sided way. I am sorry but this man is not fit for any office let along President. He only speak to what he thinks American want to hear, but does not have the substance or understanding of how this country is run


 I had company so missed the first part. I am with you about Trump how in the world did he get this far?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nope -- but I'll stock up for you when you come to visit!


Ok but you don't know how much tea I drink. I carry it with me.  Thanks start stocking up.
Isn't today the day KC is traveling to Nashville? Praying for you KC for safe travels.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you LL. :!:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're having the second set of leader debates for our election tonight - this one focused on the economy. Because of the time difference with Toronto I'll miss the introductions and opening remarks but should be home in time to get the main part of the debate.
> 
> Both the Liberal and NDP leaders should get nailed with their proposed payroll and income tax increases. And Trudeau (Liberal) needs to be held accountable for his comments that "most small business owners are in business to dodge taxes". He grew up in a wealthy family and has never had to worry about where his pay cheque is coming or keeping a business and it's employees going.


You will have to keep us informed on what is going on. Your debates sound exciting. I pray for the best for your country.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the description bucking bronco. What make or model was she????


She was a 100 lb. Doberman. she would grab the leash in her mouth and jump backwards and pull on the leash. When the other dog was out of her sight, it was as though nothing happened. After that experience, I felt I could anchor any tug of war contest. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just touching base with my friends and to remind you that I haven't forgotten you. Another dr. appointment tomorrow. Hope the news is good. Say a prayer. Thanks. I should be back to 'normal' schedule beginning of Oct.
> MIL is still in a nursing home and doing as well as can be expected for a 99+ yr old. Her daughter, my SIL, came to visit her from out of town Mon., and was surprised to see how well she looked and how much her mind has slipped since she saw her mom last in April. I see her twice a day on most days and feed her supper. I'm getting good at it. :thumbup:


You sound up beat, so I'm sure it will be good news.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Watch debates last night. Learned a lot of things this time that I did not know before.
> 
> But was right about Trump. He is power hungry and wants to add President to his resume. When he was ask questions mubble on with no answer. Also he could not even apologize to Mr. Bush's wife. Then what he said about Fiorina. She laid it on the line to him and he did apologize in his usual off sided way. I am sorry but this man is not fit for any office let along President. He only speak to what he thinks American want to hear, but does not have the substance or understanding of how this country is run


I didn't watch last night, but caught the summaries this morning. It's still too many people debating for me to hold my interest. The candidates need a chance to talk, not adhere to a time clock. Anyway, I like Carly more and more. She is showing backbone and her ability to "play" nice with the boys on their level. She is showing that she won't take a back seat. I think she will move up in the polls. I think Trump has reached his peak. I don't think he will increase in the polls, but I don't think he will show a decrease either. As the candidates fall out, Trump will go down until he is out too. Cruz, Rubio, and Christie had a good night and will either stay the same or increase a bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're having the second set of leader debates for our election tonight - this one focused on the economy. Because of the time difference with Toronto I'll miss the introductions and opening remarks but should be home in time to get the main part of the debate.
> 
> Both the Liberal and NDP leaders should get nailed with their proposed payroll and income tax increases. And Trudeau (Liberal) needs to be held accountable for his comments that "most small business owners are in business to dodge taxes". He grew up in a wealthy family and has never had to worry about where his pay cheque is coming or keeping a business and it's employees going.


You are kidding me Trudeau thinks that of small business owners . Well put a silver spoon in my mouth and put Trump and Trudeau in a small business or better yet make them start a business with no money .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Yarnie.


Yes, happy holiday Solo.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't watch last night, but caught the summaries this morning. It's still too many people debating for me to hold my interest. The candidates need a chance to talk, not adhere to a time clock. Anyway, I like Carly more and more. She is showing backbone and her ability to "play" nice with the boys on their level. She is showing that she won't take a back seat. I think she will move up in the polls. I think Trump has reached his peak. I don't think he will increase in the polls, but I don't think he will show a decrease either. As the candidates fall out, Trump will go down until he is out too. Cruz, Rubio, and Christie had a good night and will either stay the same or increase a bit.


I am with you on Carly. I loved her calling out Trump and he had to back pedel but still did not say he was sorry. I also loved her not being afraid of talking back to the big boys. 
I know Carson held back a bit and said a few things I did not agree with but at least I can call him clean as he has not been a Washinton give me get me politican. 
This is getting more interesting and think the bottom ones will be leave soon.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had company so missed the first part. I am with you about Trump how in the world did he get this far?


With my thinking, Trump can't be as bad as some others who are running - Hilgory for instance!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> With my thinking, Trump can't be as bad as some others who are running - Hilgory for instance!


I don't like Carly. She was fired from her last job. Trump has good qualities and I like the guy. Not at all sure if he'd be a good president. Rubio, Chris Christy ok to me. As long as it isn't Hillary...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't watch last night, but caught the summaries this morning. It's still too many people debating for me to hold my interest. The candidates need a chance to talk, not adhere to a time clock. Anyway, I like Carly more and more. She is showing backbone and her ability to "play" nice with the boys on their level. She is showing that she won't take a back seat. I think she will move up in the polls. I think Trump has reached his peak. I don't think he will increase in the polls, but I don't think he will show a decrease either. As the candidates fall out, Trump will go down until he is out too. Cruz, Rubio, and Christie had a good night and will either stay the same or increase a bit.


I think if you check her background, you will find Carly left companies she worked for in a mess financially. Not good! I can't think of names of companies but search to find the companies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, happy holiday Solo.


Hi Jayne how are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Carly HP was company Jayne.

LL any one is better then Hiliary.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had company so missed the first part. I am with you about Trump how in the world did he get this far?


With his own money backing him. Plus he really says what American's are thinking. But do feel he will never be able to deliver on what he promises. He does a feel good but doesn't really know about how to run goverment. Yes he is good in business . But do think he goes over board with what he thinks he can do and what he will be able to do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I think if you check her background, you will find Carly left companies she worked for in a mess financially. Not good! I can't think of names of companies but search to find the companies.


Yes, she did not do well. Failed in her field and decided to run for president. Not good at all! She should go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> She was a 100 lb. Doberman. she would grab the leash in her mouth and jump backwards and pull on the leash. When the other dog was out of her sight, it was as though nothing happened. After that experience, I felt I could anchor any tug of war contest. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Funny! She was a show off . :shock: :lol:
Was she the same dog that got her head stuck behind the commode in the storm?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't watch last night, but caught the summaries this morning. It's still too many people debating for me to hold my interest. The candidates need a chance to talk, not adhere to a time clock. Anyway, I like Carly more and more. She is showing backbone and her ability to "play" nice with the boys on their level. She is showing that she won't take a back seat. I think she will move up in the polls. I think Trump has reached his peak. I don't think he will increase in the polls, but I don't think he will show a decrease either. As the candidates fall out, Trump will go down until he is out too. Cruz, Rubio, and Christie had a good night and will either stay the same or increase a bit.


 DH likes Carly. She needs to show more of a human side to me. I agree about Trump . I am really liking Rubio and Christie more I have alwasys like Cruz. Walker is good too maybe a vice for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> With his own money backing him. Plus he really says what American's are thinking. But do feel he will never be able to deliver on what he promises. He does a feel good but doesn't really know about how to run goverment. Yes he is good in business . But do think he goes over board with what he thinks he can do and what he will be able to do.


I like what Trump is against . He doesn't have solutions and the experience. I love Ben Carson but don't know about his experiences in politics as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like what Trump is against . He doesn't have solutions and the experience. I love Ben Carson but don't know about his experiences in politics as well.


He seems very mild mannered to me and I don't know if that is a plus or a minus (Carson).


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't like Carly. She was fired from her last job. Trump has good qualities and I like the guy. Not at all sure if he'd be a good president. Rubio, Chris Christy ok to me. As long as it isn't Hillary...


I would not put to much weight on her being fired. Many CEO's get fired. There was a shakeup, like football coaches. But she did not leave because of scandal or an FBI investigation. She left because the board wanted a different direction for the company which she did not agree with it. As to Trump, I am so tired of his childlike behavior and temper tantrums. He is very smart. He is a good businessman. But he lacks 'class'. We already have a classless apprentice president, don't need another one. I really like Carly. I also like Rubio. Think about that ticket.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

For the second debate in a row, Ted Cruz was virtually ignored. On the rare occasion he was chosen to speak, he was rudely cut off by the moderators. Shame on you Jake Tapper.
But when Cruz was able to speak, he was smart, articulate, and spot on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

too funny, this news caster can't pronounce crochet - calls it "crotch it"




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153739578832994


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too funny, this news caster can't pronounce crochet - calls it "crotch it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :shock: :roll: :XD:


But we know it's popular because the magazine is sold out so quickly :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would not put to much weight on her being fired. Many CEO's get fired. There was a shakeup, like football coaches. But she did not leave because of scandal or an FBI investigation. She left because the board wanted a different direction for the company which she did not agree with it. As to Trump, I am so tired of his childlike behavior and temper tantrums. He is very smart. He is a good businessman. But he lacks 'class'. We already have a classless apprentice president, don't need another one. I really like Carly. I also like Rubio. Think about that ticket.


I agree that Trump would not be able to do the job because of his 'temperament". He'd get us into more trouble.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone need a dog like this? Funny!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151379782087477


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151379782087477


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder if WEBees love got the job. Hope so.


It will be a few weeks yet Yarny.
While hubby was at the store having his interview, he saw our preacher there, so he stopped and talked to him in the parking lot. Last month we gave a ticket for the state fair to our preacher that I had received when I entered my afghan. 
Anyway Preacher Hayes said that he and his wife went to the state fair, and saw my afghan displayed. They said it was easy to spot as it was the biggest and brightest there. He couldn`t believe it when I only got a 3rd place. He didn`t even see what afghan won first and second. 
Hubby reckons it was a fix, and one of the judges friends or relatives got the top prize. I don`t think that was the case though even if I am still disappointed. Maybe there were too many cable knit designs. I bet none of the other afghans are as warm as mine though. Even an hour from getting out of bed, and I remake it, the bed is still warm


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone need a dog like this? Funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It will be a few weeks yet Yarny.
> While hubby was at the store having his interview, he saw our preacher there, so he stopped and talked to him in the parking lot. Last month we gave a ticket for the state fair to our preacher that I had received when I entered my afghan.
> Anyway Preacher Hayes said that he and his wife went to the state fair, and saw my afghan displayed. They said it was easy to spot as it was the biggest and brightest there. He couldn`t believe it when I only got a 3rd place. He didn`t even see what afghan won first and second.
> Hubby reckons it was a fix, and one of the judges friends or relatives got the top prize. I don`t think that was the case though even if I am still disappointed. Maybe there were too many cable knit designs. I bet none of the other afghans are as warm as mine though. Even an hour from getting out of bed, and I remake it, the bed is still warm


And you will get many years of comfort from the afghan Wendy! That, and the fact that it was your original design makes it a very special accomplishment. I think judging is so subjective and not all Fairs have a check list. In some cases, judges aren't experienced knitters and can't tell which projects required more skill.

When I was at our Fair last weekend, I agreed with some of the judge's decisions but thought some were off. There was a gorgeous textured sweater with a complicated neck treatment and it only got a third. I think it was because it was knit in navy blue and the other 2 sweaters were knit in brighter colours or used 2 colours even though the design on those 2 was much simpler.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It will be a few weeks yet Yarny.
> While hubby was at the store having his interview, he saw our preacher there, so he stopped and talked to him in the parking lot. Last month we gave a ticket for the state fair to our preacher that I had received when I entered my afghan.
> Anyway Preacher Hayes said that he and his wife went to the state fair, and saw my afghan displayed. They said it was easy to spot as it was the biggest and brightest there. He couldn`t believe it when I only got a 3rd place. He didn`t even see what afghan won first and second.
> Hubby reckons it was a fix, and one of the judges friends or relatives got the top prize. I don`t think that was the case though even if I am still disappointed. Maybe there were too many cable knit designs. I bet none of the other afghans are as warm as mine though. Even an hour from getting out of bed, and I remake it, the bed is still warm


Don't be disappointed WeBee. You are the winner with us and your family. Plus you get to see it everyday when you wake up after being hugged by it . I am sure you DH appreciates it more than anyone else. I would say not many people would even make the 3rd place winner. You are still a winner! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I love your new avatar CB; that puppy is so cute! 

sent you an email


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Both the Liberal and NDP parties have new carbon taxes and cap and trade costs in their plans if they are elected.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your new avatar CB; that puppy is so cute!
> 
> sent you an email


Ok I will go look. Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Both the Liberal and NDP parties have new carbon taxes and cap and trade costs in their plans if they are elected.


Oh goody just what North American needs another law that will stop jobs and grows too.

How was the debet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice Puppy CB. Looks like it knows how to sit already


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just stop by for a little as next storm is coming . We were lucky just an inch of rain down south up to three and flash flooding.

Lighting really bad and hail. House in town over lighting strike and fire. Family safely out but house total lost.

Was outside after first storm and you could see the lighting about two county's over . It was really beautiful, but am sure they did not think so.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh goody just what North American needs another law that will stop jobs and grows too.
> 
> How was the debet?


No big surprises but the biggest disappointment was the moderator who did nothing to shut down the interruptions. They should have a warning that if they interrupt their mikes will be turned off.

Trudeau (lib) speaks so quickly at a high pitch, he sounds hyper and over the top. He will raise taxes and run deficits to have more govt programs. Mulcair (NDP) will raise taxes but not run deficits and will have massive new social programs (including $15 per day govt day care programs) and $15/hour federal minimum wage. Both libs and NDP will have large increases in payroll taxes and new carbon taxes/costs. Harper (con) will not raise taxes or run deficits and tweak programs.

They all try to buy us with our own money. Even though I don't like everything the cons have done or are promising to do, they are much safer than either of the other 2 parties.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just stop by for a little as next storm is coming . We were lucky just an inch of rain down south up to three and flash flooding.
> 
> Lighting really bad and hail. House in town over lighting strike and fire. Family safely out but house total lost.
> 
> Was outside after first storm and you could see the lighting about two county's over . It was really beautiful, but am sure they did not think so.


That's so awful for the family that lost their home, but thankfully they weren't hurt. I've always loved watching storms, but know how destructive they can be. Hope no more injuries or damages.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No big surprises but the biggest disappointment was the moderator who did nothing to shut down the interruptions. They should have a warning that if they interrupt their mikes will be turned off.
> 
> Trudeau (lib) speaks so quickly at a high pitch, he sounds hyper and over the top. He will raise taxes and run deficits to have more govt programs. Mulcair (NDP) will raise taxes but not run deficits and will have massive new social programs (including $15 per day govt day care programs) and $15/hour federal minimum wage. Both libs and NDP will have large increases in payroll taxes and new carbon taxes/costs. Harper (con) will not raise taxes or run deficits and tweak programs.
> 
> They all try to buy us with our own money. Even though I don't like everything the cons have done or are promising to do, they are much safer than either of the other 2 parties.


I think the way you sound I would go with you on that. Guess thats the trouble with every government they like to spend our money, but don't put a hand in their pockets. 
It's a never ending problem isn't it. Spend more and we get less.
But glad you got to see it. It helps to decide when you can't see them in person .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeBee hope he gets the job be praying for him.

Also you may have not gotten a blue ribbon from them. But you get two of them from me. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No big surprises but the biggest disappointment was the moderator who did nothing to shut down the interruptions. They should have a warning that if they interrupt their mikes will be turned off.
> 
> Trudeau (lib) speaks so quickly at a high pitch, he sounds hyper and over the top. He will raise taxes and run deficits to have more govt programs. Mulcair (NDP) will raise taxes but not run deficits and will have massive new social programs (including $15 per day govt day care programs) and $15/hour federal minimum wage. Both libs and NDP will have large increases in payroll taxes and new carbon taxes/costs. Harper (con) will not raise taxes or run deficits and tweak programs.
> 
> They all try to buy us with our own money. Even though I don't like everything the cons have done or are promising to do, they are much safer than either of the other 2 parties.


I love what you said they all try to buy us with our own money. That is exactly right.
I think you are right with the cons. I hope the best for your country in October.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now it's late and storm will be coming. 

Son and DIL come tomorrow and are using RV to roam the state. 

So will know about yarns tomorrow as he will bring them.

Have a good nights sleep and stay away from the edge of the bed. One roll and off you go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off now it's late and storm will be coming.
> 
> Son and DIL come tomorrow and are using RV to roam the state.
> 
> ...


Lol you are funny. Can't wait to see what your yarn looks like. Sweet dreams. XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off now it's late and storm will be coming.
> 
> Son and DIL come tomorrow and are using RV to roam the state.
> 
> ...


Have a great visit with them Yarnie. And tell us all about your new yarn!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't be disappointed WeBee. You are the winner with us and your family. Plus you get to see it everyday when you wake up after being hugged by it . I am sure you DH appreciates it more than anyone else. I would say not many people would even make the 3rd place winner. You are still a winner! :thumbup:


CB is right, WendyBee! You are the winner with us and family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny! She was a show off . :shock: :lol:
> Was she the same dog that got her head stuck behind the commode in the storm?


No that was my other Doberman. She was around 55 lbs and could just fit behind the toilet. Silly puppy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> For the second debate in a row, Ted Cruz was virtually ignored. On the rare occasion he was chosen to speak, he was rudely cut off by the moderators. Shame on you Jake Tapper.
> But when Cruz was able to speak, he was smart, articulate, and spot on.


You can't have a decent debate with so many people on the stage. No one really gets a chance to make their point and have to resort to their summaries. You're forced to talk to the clock. It will get batter when the numbers go down. I just hope the better candidates are still standing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It will be a few weeks yet Yarny.
> While hubby was at the store having his interview, he saw our preacher there, so he stopped and talked to him in the parking lot. Last month we gave a ticket for the state fair to our preacher that I had received when I entered my afghan.
> Anyway Preacher Hayes said that he and his wife went to the state fair, and saw my afghan displayed. They said it was easy to spot as it was the biggest and brightest there. He couldn`t believe it when I only got a 3rd place. He didn`t even see what afghan won first and second.
> Hubby reckons it was a fix, and one of the judges friends or relatives got the top prize. I don`t think that was the case though even if I am still disappointed. Maybe there were too many cable knit designs. I bet none of the other afghans are as warm as mine though. Even an hour from getting out of bed, and I remake it, the bed is still warm


As with any competition, you can't tell what the judges are looking for. Judges change all the time. I went through this with my DD and dance competitions. Their dance numbers that won 1st place one time, didn't make the cut another time. Don't be disappointed WeeBee, it's a gorgeous afghan and you should be proud of creating it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You can't have a decent debate with so many people on the stage. No one really gets a chance to make their point and have to resort to their summaries. You're forced to talk to the clock. It will get batter when the numbers go down. I just hope the better candidates are still standing.


 :thumbup: 
Did you notice how they were sweating. It had to be uncomfortable for them. I heard it was 100 degrees in the museum. 
Not to make excuses for them because I think everyone of them was a winner. Our Soldiers and Allies don't complain, why should I even mention such a minor detail.
I've misplaced my glasses again, I hope I don't set on them. TL
Hope all is well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You can't have a decent debate with so many people on the stage. No one really gets a chance to make their point and have to resort to their summaries. You're forced to talk to the clock. It will get batter when the numbers go down. I just hope the better candidates are still standing.


This is so true. You are so right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> :thumbup:
> Did you notice how they were sweating. It had to be uncomfortable for them. I heard it was 100 degrees in the museum.
> Not to make excuses for them because I think everyone of them was a winner. Our Soldiers and Allies don't complain, why should I even mention such a minor detail.
> I've misplaced my glasses again, I hope I don't set on them. TL
> Hope all is well.


I think it was hot in there for them. I heard that on the tv. They needed to turn up the air conditiioner.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Stay safe and have a wonderful time. Did you find a book to read yet.


I went to Barnes and Noble and got 4 novels, mostly historical fiction, but one by Brad Thor about Islamic terrorism and political intrigue. Both are just up my alley.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KC thing LL is right and going to Bed Bath and Beyond sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Jayne so so sorry .
> 
> ...


I went to a BB& Beyond and bought a deep blue 7 qt. enameled cast iron dutch oven because her new house has a gas cooktop. I included the gift receipt so she could exchange it if she wanted too. She said she loved it, and it did look great sitting on her cooktop. If she thinks it is too heavy, she can make the decision about keeping it.

We are in Georgia now heading for Macon tonight. It will be good to get there ( probably around 8 pm because we didn't get off as early as we wanted. Traffic is good so far, but we haven't hit Atlanta yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I went to a BB& Beyond and bought a deep blue 7 qt. enameled cast iron dutch oven because her new house has a gas cooktop. I included the gift receipt so she could exchange it if she wanted too. She said she loved it, and it did look great sitting on her cooktop. If she thinks it is too heavy, she can make the decision about keeping it.
> 
> We are in Georgia now heading for Macon tonight. It will be good to get there ( probably around 8 pm because we didn't get off as early as we wanted. Traffic is good so far, but we haven't hit Atlanta yet.


Wow you are a generous friend. 
Be safe KC. Let us know when you get there. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> :thumbup:
> Did you notice how they were sweating. It had to be uncomfortable for them. I heard it was 100 degrees in the museum.
> Not to make excuses for them because I think everyone of them was a winner. Our Soldiers and Allies don't complain, why should I even mention such a minor detail.
> I've misplaced my glasses again, I hope I don't set on them. TL
> Hope all is well.


You need to come around more often. You have been missed.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow you are a generous friend.
> Be safe KC. Let us know when you get there. XX


This is one of my oldest and closest friends. She is the one I get good posts from to share with all of you. I owe her big time for many things, and DH and I love her and her husband dearly. I just wish she lived closer like I wish you and my other friends on this thread lived closer. She isn't a knitter, though, and that makes all of you extra special. You should never take friends for granted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is one of my oldest and closest friends. She is the one I get good posts from to share with all of you. I owe her big time for many things, and DH and I love her and her husband dearly. I just wish she lived closer like I wish you and my other friends on this thread lived closer. She isn't a knitter, though, and that makes all of you extra special. You should never take friends for granted.


Only the best for the best friends. I know she loves you and appreciates the nice gift you bought her. 
Yes it would be so great if one day we could all meet. Your extra special too. Have a great time on your vacation. XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I went to Barnes and Noble and got 4 novels, mostly historical fiction, but one by Brad Thor about Islamic terrorism and political intrigue. Both are just up my alley.


KC - sounds like we read the same stuff. Which title by Thor - and what other ones. I love historical fiction, too. And spy novels.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I went to a BB& Beyond and bought a deep blue 7 qt. enameled cast iron dutch oven because her new house has a gas cooktop. I included the gift receipt so she could exchange it if she wanted too. She said she loved it, and it did look great sitting on her cooktop. If she thinks it is too heavy, she can make the decision about keeping it.
> 
> We are in Georgia now heading for Macon tonight. It will be good to get there ( probably around 8 pm because we didn't get off as early as we wanted. Traffic is good so far, but we haven't hit Atlanta yet.


Sounds like a great gift. I love the color. Great choice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow you are a generous friend.
> Be safe KC. Let us know when you get there. XX


Yes, it was very generous.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucy, I love historical fiction too. It`s my fave things to read.
My fave authors are Catherine Cookson, and Barbara Taylor Bradford. I`m also a huge fan of James Herriots books too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is one of my oldest and closest friends. She is the one I get good posts from to share with all of you. I owe her big time for many things, and DH and I love her and her husband dearly. I just wish she lived closer like I wish you and my other friends on this thread lived closer. She isn't a knitter, though, and that makes all of you extra special. You should never take friends for granted.


You are a good friend, KC.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Lucy, I love historical fiction too. It`s my fave things to read.
> My fave authors are Catherine Cookson, and Barbara Taylor Bradford. I`m also a huge fan of James Herriots books too.


I will have to look them up, Wendy Bee. I love suggestions for good books!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

That`s excellent Lucy. The first Catherine Cookson book I would recommend to you is 'The Black Candle'. It`s about a few families (one rich, one poor) in 19th century north of England who suffer hardships from one generation to the next and how badly they are treated by their employers.
It`s a long read, but definitely worth it.
Another great book by Catherine Cookson is Katie Mulholland. Again another long read but worth it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s excellent Lucy. The first Catherine Cookson book I would recommend to you is 'The Black Candle'. It`s about a few families (one rich, one poor) in 19th century north of England who suffer hardships from one generation to the next and how badly they are treated by their employers.
> It`s a long read, but definitely worth it.
> Another great book by Catherine Cookson is Katie Mulholland. Again another long read but worth it.


Wendybee,

Can't wait to get the Black candle. Right up my alley. Thank you! Will look into the others as well. You are great!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

By the way Lucy, some of Catherines novels have made it to tv. "A Dinner of Herbs" is my fave adaption which is so true to the book. A great cast too. 
*cough*it`s on YouTube*cough*


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> By the way Lucy, some of Catherines novels have made it to tv. "A Dinner of Herbs" is my fave adaption which is so true to the book. A great cast too.
> *cough*it`s on YouTube*cough*


You are funny. I'll look them up!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Wendybee,
> 
> Can't wait to get the Black candle. Right up my alley. Thank you! Will look into the others as well. You are great!


That`s great Lucy.
The Black Candle is so named because the rich family own a lot of factories during the industrial revolution in the UK. And the black candles were made from tallow with soot being added hence the black candle.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s great Lucy.
> The Black Candle is so named because the rich family own a lot of factories during the industrial revolution in the UK. And the black candles were made from tallow with soot being added hence the black candle.


Interesting!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off to sleep! Good night WendyBee and everyone.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Another by the way Lucy, and everyone else..... the cheapest place to buy books is Abebooks. They`re cheaper than Amazon. I`ve bought books from there for as little as a $1 each.

I would put a link in here, but it would come up as a UK site as I`m watching my Brit soaps with my VPN that I pay a monthly subscription for. I`m knitting the twins blue afghans while I watch Emmerdale.
Just google Abebooks Lucy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Nighty night Lucy &#9829;

This afghan I`m knitting is so lovely to knit. I really do enjoy it. Some afghans are a chore, but these two aren`t. They`re a true labour of love.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Nighty night Lucy ♥
> 
> This afghan I`m knitting is so lovely to knit. I really do enjoy it. Some afghans are a chore, but these two aren`t. They`re a true labour of love.


I want to hear more about it (them). Yarn? Pattern? You are making me want to make one!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I went to a BB& Beyond and bought a deep blue 7 qt. enameled cast iron dutch oven because her new house has a gas cooktop. I included the gift receipt so she could exchange it if she wanted too. She said she loved it, and it did look great sitting on her cooktop. If she thinks it is too heavy, she can make the decision about keeping it.
> 
> We are in Georgia now heading for Macon tonight. It will be good to get there ( probably around 8 pm because we didn't get off as early as we wanted. Traffic is good so far, but we haven't hit Atlanta yet.


The dutch oven is a wonderful gift KC. Have a safe journey to Florida and hope you have beautiful weather down there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to come around more often. You have been missed.


 :thumbup: Hope to see more of you Gali!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Nighty night Lucy ♥
> 
> This afghan I`m knitting is so lovely to knit. I really do enjoy it. Some afghans are a chore, but these two aren`t. They`re a true labour of love.


Would love to see the afghans Wendy; hope you post pics.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great weekend. CB do you have a plant swap tomorrow? Yarnie hope you had a good visit with DS and DIL. Are you still playing with your new yarn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend. CB do you have a plant swap tomorrow? Yarnie hope you had a good visit with DS and DIL. Are you still playing with your new yarn?


No plantswap again until Oct and it will be the last one.
Yarnie must be playing with her new yarn today. I am going up early tonight. 
Good news I have finished 2 projects this week. I need to finish my shawl. Maybe start back on it tomorrow. 
What are you working on WCK?
Sweet dreams everyone. xxx♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to hear more about it (them). Yarn? Pattern? You are making me want to make one!


I`m making two of these afghans Lucy. The top pic is a close up pic, and the bottom pic is of the whole afghan x 2
I love the pattern so much I`m going to design other afghans like it but with different pics.
The booklet I bought a few years ago is out of print, but if you like it that much, PM me your email addy


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No plantswap again until Oct and it will be the last one.
> Yarnie must be playing with her new yarn today. I am going up early tonight.
> Good news I have finished 2 projects this week. I need to finish my shawl. Maybe start back on it tomorrow.
> What are you working on WCK?
> Sweet dreams everyone. xxx♥


Yayy what projects did you finish Bumpy?....would love to see `em


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janie did you finish those gorgeous slippers yet in the multicoloured yarn? I love those


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see the afghans Wendy; hope you post pics.


You all will be the first to see them when they`re on the washing line westy. Am thinking of knitting a baby sailors hat with the same boat motif on them as the afghan if I can find me a pattern of the sailors hat. Conner and Zane would look so gorgeous in them.
Yayyy found one.....and its free
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kkc-sailhat.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m making two of these afghans Lucy. The top pic is a close up pic, and the bottom pic is of the whole afghan x 2
> I love the pattern so much I`m going to design other afghans like it but with different pics.
> The booklet I bought a few years ago is out of print, but if you like it that much, PM me your email addy


OH! WendyBee - so beautiful! I love it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WOW, They are so pretty. the cutest design I have seen in along time. Perfect...You are a great knitter and you knit so fast. your projects are done in no time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No plantswap again until Oct and it will be the last one.
> Yarnie must be playing with her new yarn today. I am going up early tonight.
> Good news I have finished 2 projects this week. I need to finish my shawl. Maybe start back on it tomorrow.
> What are you working on WCK?
> Sweet dreams everyone. xxx♥


What projects did you finish CB; would love to see them. I'm working on a cowl and handwarmers but haven't been getting much done on them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m making two of these afghans Lucy. The top pic is a close up pic, and the bottom pic is of the whole afghan x 2
> I love the pattern so much I`m going to design other afghans like it but with different pics.
> The booklet I bought a few years ago is out of print, but if you like it that much, PM me your email addy


The afghans are beautiful Wendy. The twins will be adorable wrapped up in their cosy afghans.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> You all will be the first to see them when they`re on the washing line westy. Am thinking of knitting a baby sailors hat with the same boat motif on them as the afghan if I can find me a pattern of the sailors hat. Conner and Zane would look so gorgeous in them.
> Yayyy found one.....and its free
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kkc-sailhat.html


That's a cute hate Wendy and so is the sweater. Are you going to put a boat design on the hats?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a cute hate Wendy and so is the sweater. Are you going to put a boat design on the hats?


Yes I am westy...if I have time


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess someone from the north complained about the South. http://pulptastic.com/16-reasons-never-visit-arkansas/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m making two of these afghans Lucy. The top pic is a close up pic, and the bottom pic is of the whole afghan x 2
> I love the pattern so much I`m going to design other afghans like it but with different pics.
> The booklet I bought a few years ago is out of print, but if you like it that much, PM me your email addy


Oh my gosh WeBee I love that! It is adorable. It needs to be on the wall in a frame. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayy what projects did you finish Bumpy?....would love to see `em


I will try to post a pic later today. No big projects. A pair of Mary Jane slippers and a toy for my GS's birthday. Plus I am working on a scarf for my youngest son for hunting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What projects did you finish CB; would love to see them. I'm working on a cowl and handwarmers but haven't been getting much done on them.


I know you have been busy putting out new stock.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> WOW, They are so pretty. the cutest design I have seen in along time. Perfect...You are a great knitter and you knit so fast. your projects are done in no time.


Thanks Gali ♥
I started these in the spring. But I knew I wouldn`t finish both in time, so I made the twins some blue lacey afghans instead. Besides, I figured because they`re so thick they`d be better for winter rather than the summer.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

By the way....the pics I posted aren`t the ones I`m knitting now. They were taken from the pics of the booklet. I`ve misplaced my booklet, but have written the pattern for my personal use in longhand from the charts that were in the book. I have it secured on a metal sheet with magnets attached for easy reference. The long strip magnet I`m using to mark the row is from my dryer when hubby had to replace the door latch on it earlier this year. It`s a very strong magnet.
As soon as I find my booklet, I`ll scan the charts and instructions for anyone at D&P that wants them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see the afghans Wendy; hope you post pics.


Yes, Wendy. We need more information on your afghans. You are very talented. I am going to start a baby blanket ( a much smaller and simpler pattern than yours, I am sure) and am keeping it simple. I had 3 skeins (not enough, I think, of a self-patterning yarn. I am just going to knit the colored parts in stockinette and add some white yarn to the white section and knit in garter stitch. Then, I'll pick up stitches around the edges and knit a garter stitch edging in white yarn. I think the blanket will lay flat. What do you think?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess someone from the north complained about the South. http://pulptastic.com/16-reasons-never-visit-arkansas/


Wow - your state is so beautiful CB, it has a little bit of everything!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will try to post a pic later today. No big projects. A pair of Mary Jane slippers and a toy for my GS's birthday. Plus I am working on a scarf for my youngest son for hunting.


Does hunting season start next month in your area? My friend's daughter got her first elk last week - she was so excited. It will be divided between 5 families.

A scarf for one, might mean scarves for the others too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, Wendy. We need more information on your afghans. You are very talented. I am going to start a baby blanket ( a much smaller and simpler pattern than yours, I am sure) and am keeping it simple. I had 3 skeins (not enough, I think, of a self-patterning yarn. I am just going to knit the colored parts in stockinette and add some white yarn to the white section and knit in garter stitch. Then, I'll pick up stitches around the edges and knit a garter stitch edging in white yarn. I think the blanket will lay flat. What do you think?


It sounds pretty KC. Simple is good with the self patterning yarn. Hope you post a pic too. Have you made it to FL yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does hunting season start next month in your area? My friend's daughter got her first elk last week - she was so excited. It will be divided between 5 families.
> 
> A scarf for one, might mean scarves for the others too?


Deer black powder season is the 14th of October. The guys and one girl won't go to camp until November hunt.  
That is exciting for your friends daughter. Dh and the boys haven't been hunting for elk in about 10years in Colorado.
The meat is good. I can eat elk just not deer. That will be a lot of meat for them. No elk( or any elk) hunting here just a draw in N Arkansas. Dh has never been drawn. 
Have you gotten all of your stock put up yet?
Where is everyone?
I don't know about the scarves. Maybe my oldest son will pout if I don't make him one. They have to ask me first. I don't want to waste my time if they don't want one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a prayer request .http://www.facebook.com/prayersforg4


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds pretty KC. Simple is good with the self patterning yarn. Hope you post a pic too. Have you made it to FL yet?


We got here around 4 pm, unpacked, did 2 loads of laundry, and put the critical dishes/flatware through the DW. I have a load finishing the dishes off now. The dishes in the kitchen cabinets, when we get here, appear clean, but I guess that I am not trusting. I sanitize everything. Then, we went out for dinner. I tried to knit when I got back to our unit, but my eyes wouldn't stay open. I will send some pictures of where we stay later today. It is still dark now, but I am up drinking coffee.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a prayer request .http://www.facebook.com/prayersforg4


I am praying and have forwarded this to friends and family.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Morning

I am now officially 'old'. I became a grandma last night. All is great with everyone. He came into this world at 7 pounds 11 ounces. He is almost 22" long. For my tall family, that is average, but my DIL is barely 5' tall, so I am impressed.

He is adorable, of course. Will see him later this afternoon and give more details.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am now officially 'old'. I became a grandma last night. All is great with everyone. He came into this world at 7 pounds 11 ounces. He is almost 22" long. For my tall family, that is average, but my DIL is barely 5' tall, so I am impressed.
> 
> He is adorable, of course. Will see him later this afternoon and give more details.


Congratulations LTL! Grandma!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am now officially 'old'. I became a grandma last night. All is great with everyone. He came into this world at 7 pounds 11 ounces. He is almost 22" long. For my tall family, that is average, but my DIL is barely 5' tall, so I am impressed.
> 
> He is adorable, of course. Will see him later this afternoon and give more details.


Congratulations, grandma!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am now officially 'old'. I became a grandma last night. All is great with everyone. He came into this world at 7 pounds 11 ounces. He is almost 22" long. For my tall family, that is average, but my DIL is barely 5' tall, so I am impressed.
> 
> He is adorable, of course. Will see him later this afternoon and give more details.


That is wonderful LTL. I didn't even know you were expecting to be a grand. Get those needles clicking. Wonderful news. Congrats Grandma or whatever you want to be called.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We got here around 4 pm, unpacked, did 2 loads of laundry, and put the critical dishes/flatware through the DW. I have a load finishing the dishes off now. The dishes in the kitchen cabinets, when we get here, appear clean, but I guess that I am not trusting. I sanitize everything. Then, we went out for dinner. I tried to knit when I got back to our unit, but my eyes wouldn't stay open. I will send some pictures of where we stay later today. It is still dark now, but I am up drinking coffee.


I am glad you made it. I am with you on the sanitizing. I even bring my own bathroom cleaner.
Enjoy your trip with your friends.
I will be looking forward to the pics.
Bring me some sand from the beach and a few shells.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all and Gods Blessings seem there are a lot of blessing going on here.

Oh WeeBee thoses baby's are going to dress to the nines with those sailing sweaters and hats.

KC you made it now time to relax and enjoy the heat. Sounds like you are busy already.

Gee why would anyone want too go to Arkansas. That is just offal.  Beautiful CB. Have not look at face book page but will do.

Oh wow LTL a new baby and a new Grandma and puppy. Been a busy year. Looking forward to pictures. Never old just because your a grnadma means your going to have fun in the coming years.

Thumper how are you? Ask Thumper LTL about being a Grandma. She has a lot of experience. 

Jayne time to check in.

Bon is kitchen done? Are you visiting children and grands?

Miss you.

Oh my Elk WCK did you taste it? Never had Elk. Deer saugage and ground meat. Love it, understand CB you are alleric to it. But if you get one from swamp very gamie. Just give a milk bath.

JOey loving the cooler weather here . Suppose to be in seventy's next week perfect weather. Leaves changing here just a bit. How are classes for new tax season going? Arae there lots of new laws as usual?

Ah Gaili how are you doing is it getting cooler there?Are you still watching neigbors animal's?

LL how did lunchen go with ladies. Sound's like fun to me. 

LTL how is puupy training going?

WCK how is new yarn storage going? Had any more rain? West coast sure is having it share of fire storms. It must be very dry there too.

Things going on here will post more when things settle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all and Gods Blessings seem there are a lot of blessing going on here.
> 
> Oh WeeBee thoses baby's are going to dress to the nines with those sailing sweaters and hats.
> 
> ...


There were some cancellations (I can understand - husband had work hours changed and it was their anniversary and only time to be together - he is a chef) so, it was just my friend and her husband at the last minute.
Thank you for asking!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you made it. I am with you on the sanitizing. I even bring my own bathroom cleaner.
> Enjoy your trip with your friends.
> I will be looking forward to the pics.
> Bring me some sand from the beach and a few shells.


We visited friends in TN, expected DH's cousin to join us this week, then invited my TN friend, but have an empty bedroom this week. Next week, my daughter and her long-time boyfriend will share the condo. This will be her first chance to come and enjoy the beach with us. DH and I are enjoying a week to ourselves.

One thing I haven't disclosed yet to anyone other than my DD1 is that my husband and I are in the process of bidding on a new home (for us) in our hometown. The house is 6 years old. Please pray that the negotiation goes well. It is a 3 bedroom ranch with a partial basement. We know we need to sell our 2 story house and get a house with less work for DH. My gardening life is going to be much less, unless I buy directly from farmers. We will need to replace flooring, paint, put fencing up for our dog, and get some more furniture, but it is time to replace couches, etc. Please pray for success in our negotiation. This negotiation is something we hope is done in the next few days. I have just decided that if God wants us to have this house, it will happen.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, Wendy. We need more information on your afghans. You are very talented. I am going to start a baby blanket ( a much smaller and simpler pattern than yours, I am sure) and am keeping it simple. I had 3 skeins (not enough, I think, of a self-patterning yarn. I am just going to knit the colored parts in stockinette and add some white yarn to the white section and knit in garter stitch. Then, I'll pick up stitches around the edges and knit a garter stitch edging in white yarn. I think the blanket will lay flat. What do you think?


Sounds gorgeous Knitty....would love to see a pic when it`s finished.
Sorry to seem clueless, but what is self patterning yarn? Is it multicoloured yarn?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds gorgeous Knitty....would love to see a pic when it`s finished.
> Sorry to seem clueless, but what is self patterning yarn? Is it multicoloured yarn?


It makes a pattern when knitted that looks like flowers.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Nearly all day yesterday I thought it was Sunday. When my son came home from the store he went to check the mail, and came back with two Netflix DVDs. It was only then I realised it was Saturday yesterday.
Yay and now it is Sunday, Downton Abbey is on tonight on ITV in the UK. Can`t wait to watch it. Although it will be bittersweet as it`s the final season.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It makes a pattern when knitted that looks like flowers.


Oh wow that sounds so beautiful. Now I really do want to see the finished result Knitty.
What colour is it?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow that sounds so beautiful. Now I really do want to see the finished result Knitty.
> What colour is it?


Here is what self-patterning yarn looks like in a finished product. Realize, no color changes are required. The yarn does it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We visited friends in TN, expected DH's cousin to join us this week, then invited my TN friend, but have an empty bedroom this week. Next week, my daughter and her long-time boyfriend will share the condo. This will be her first chance to come and enjoy the beach with us. DH and I are enjoying a week to ourselves.
> 
> One thing I haven't disclosed yet to anyone other than my DD1 is that my husband and I are in the process of bidding on a new home (for us) in our hometown. The house is 6 years old. Please pray that the negotiation goes well. It is a 3 bedroom ranch with a partial basement. We know we need to sell our 2 story house and get a house with less work for DH. My gardening life is going to be much less, unless I buy directly from farmers. We will need to replace flooring, paint, put fencing up for our dog, and get some more furniture, but it is time to replace couches, etc. Please pray for success in our negotiation. This negotiation is something we hope is done in the next few days. I have just decided that if God wants us to have this house, it will happen.


KC I am praying that you get the house that you want. We have just downsized, too. I will pray for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what self-patterning yarn looks like in a finished product. Realize, no color changes are required. The yarn does it.


It is beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what self-patterning yarn looks like in a finished product. Realize, no color changes are required. The yarn does it.


What kind of yarn is it?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what self-patterning yarn looks like in a finished product. Realize, no color changes are required. The yarn does it.


That is stunning, absolutely gorgeous and exquisite.
Thanks for showing Knitty. Can`t wait to see your baby afghan.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What kind of yarn is it?


Well, the yarn used in Marianne's All-in-one top is discontinued, but other manufacturers, like Mary Maxim are making it in worsted. The yarn in the sweater shown was DK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, the yarn used in Marianne's All-in-one top is discontinued, but other manufacturers, like Mary Maxim are making it in worsted. The yarn in the sweater shown was DK.


Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am now officially 'old'. I became a grandma last night. All is great with everyone. He came into this world at 7 pounds 11 ounces. He is almost 22" long. For my tall family, that is average, but my DIL is barely 5' tall, so I am impressed.
> 
> He is adorable, of course. Will see him later this afternoon and give more details.


Congratulations Grandma.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Deer black powder season is the 14th of October. The guys and one girl won't go to camp until November hunt.
> That is exciting for your friends daughter. Dh and the boys haven't been hunting for elk in about 10years in Colorado.
> The meat is good. I can eat elk just not deer. That will be a lot of meat for them. No elk( or any elk) hunting here just a draw in N Arkansas. Dh has never been drawn.
> Have you gotten all of your stock put up yet?
> ...


Elk are restricted to a draw here too. My friend and some of her family are leaving for a moose hunt in northern BC later this week (also a draw, but any 1 member of the group is allowed to claim it). They also fish so don't have to buy much meat.

Makes sense not to knit where it might not get used.

I had to re-organize and move a lot of the yarn around so it takes longer (I'm not as fast going up and down the ladder either). Most is on the shelves now, but the back storage room is a disaster. I'll go in early a couple of mornings and get it organized.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a prayer request .http://www.facebook.com/prayersforg4


That baby girl and her family have gone through so much; prayers for them all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am now officially 'old'. I became a grandma last night. All is great with everyone. He came into this world at 7 pounds 11 ounces. He is almost 22" long. For my tall family, that is average, but my DIL is barely 5' tall, so I am impressed.
> 
> He is adorable, of course. Will see him later this afternoon and give more details.


Congrats LTL! That's wonderful news.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie; I'm glad you checked in. I was worried that you got lost playing with your new yarn or got yourself all tangled in i-cord :lol: 

I haven't had game meat for a long time, but did enjoy it when we had it. Moose was a family favourite for all of us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We visited friends in TN, expected DH's cousin to join us this week, then invited my TN friend, but have an empty bedroom this week. Next week, my daughter and her long-time boyfriend will share the condo. This will be her first chance to come and enjoy the beach with us. DH and I are enjoying a week to ourselves.
> 
> One thing I haven't disclosed yet to anyone other than my DD1 is that my husband and I are in the process of bidding on a new home (for us) in our hometown. The house is 6 years old. Please pray that the negotiation goes well. It is a 3 bedroom ranch with a partial basement. We know we need to sell our 2 story house and get a house with less work for DH. My gardening life is going to be much less, unless I buy directly from farmers. We will need to replace flooring, paint, put fencing up for our dog, and get some more furniture, but it is time to replace couches, etc. Please pray for success in our negotiation. This negotiation is something we hope is done in the next few days. I have just decided that if God wants us to have this house, it will happen.


Prayers that it all works out for your new house KC. Enjoy your holiday time and your visitors.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We visited friends in TN, expected DH's cousin to join us this week, then invited my TN friend, but have an empty bedroom this week. Next week, my daughter and her long-time boyfriend will share the condo. This will be her first chance to come and enjoy the beach with us. DH and I are enjoying a week to ourselves.
> 
> One thing I haven't disclosed yet to anyone other than my DD1 is that my husband and I are in the process of bidding on a new home (for us) in our hometown. The house is 6 years old. Please pray that the negotiation goes well. It is a 3 bedroom ranch with a partial basement. We know we need to sell our 2 story house and get a house with less work for DH. My gardening life is going to be much less, unless I buy directly from farmers. We will need to replace flooring, paint, put fencing up for our dog, and get some more furniture, but it is time to replace couches, etc. Please pray for success in our negotiation. This negotiation is something we hope is done in the next few days. I have just decided that if God wants us to have this house, it will happen.


I am in agreement with you about the house. That sounds good to move to a smaller place. You are right it is up to God to do what is best for you. Good way of looking at it. Put it in His Hands.
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Elk are restricted to a draw here too. My friend and some of her family are leaving for a moose hunt in northern BC later this week (also a draw, but any 1 member of the group is allowed to claim it). They also fish so don't have to buy much meat.
> 
> Makes sense not to knit where it might not get used.
> 
> I had to re-organize and move a lot of the yarn around so it takes longer (I'm not as fast going up and down the ladder either). Most is on the shelves now, but the back storage room is a disaster. I'll go in early a couple of mornings and get it organized.


We have a friend that comes to Canada to hunt. My DH and boys would love to hunt up there. They have never hunted moose tho. How does that taste? 
Be careful going up the steps. You must have lots of yummy things in that storage room.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://westwoodgardensblog.com/2014/10/03/four-ways-to-use-mini-pumpkins-to-decorate-for-fall/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That baby girl and her family have gone through so much; prayers for them all.


Yes, poor baby. I will pray for them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have a friend that comes to Canada to hunt. My DH and boys would love to hunt up there. They have never hunted moose tho. How does that taste?
> Be careful going up the steps. You must have lots of yummy things in that storage room.


Moose is very dark, lean meat; tastes sort of like a very rich roast beef. There are quite a few Americans that come up to the Alberta area my in-laws ranch in. They go on guided hunts into the mountains. Also lots of guided hunts in northern Canada.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://westwoodgardensblog.com/2014/10/03/four-ways-to-use-mini-pumpkins-to-decorate-for-fall/


Nice fall arrangements and centre pieces; perfect for Thanksgiving. Our Thanksgiving is only 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am now officially 'old'. I became a grandma last night. All is great with everyone. He came into this world at 7 pounds 11 ounces. He is almost 22" long. For my tall family, that is average, but my DIL is barely 5' tall, so I am impressed.
> 
> He is adorable, of course. Will see him later this afternoon and give more details.


Congratulations LTL! You are not "old" just getting ready for the best times in your life with a grandchild.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My grandson's hedgehog picture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice fall arrangements and centre pieces; perfect for Thanksgiving. Our Thanksgiving is only 3 weeks to go.


That is right your Thanksgiving is earlier than ours. Will the weather be cool for it? Are you tempts cooling down yet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandson's hedgehog picture.


I love that hedgehog; he's so adorable! Is there a hedgehog song?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is right your Thanksgiving is earlier than ours. Will the weather be cool for it? Are you tempts cooling down yet?


It's been cooler with rain or showers the last couple of weeks but I'm not sure what the long range forecast is. I'm not tired of the rain yet, we need more moisture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love that hedgehog; he's so adorable! Is there a hedgehog song?


I don't know if there is a hedgehog song. I hope not by the same people that made the fox song. I
It is for Andrew. He will be 16 this week. I know too old for toys. His class had a hedgehog last year. He said he wanted one but I knew he wouldn't get one. I bought the yarn last year and just got around to making it. I won't get to see his face when he opens his presents. He got a used car already ,he and SIL are fixing it up for him. He still has the donkey I made him when he was younger on his shelf. I am sure Matthew will get beat up if he touches it. I bought Matthew a Smoky Mountain bear I am sending.Maybe he will leave the hedgehog alone for now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's been cooler with rain or showers the last couple of weeks but I'm not sure what the long range forecast is. I'm not tired of the rain yet, we need more moisture.


 I know you need the rain. We were suppose to get it today but it went around us. It was nice the soaking we got last week but could use more. The tempts are going down a few degrees. Thank You Lord. I am sick of hot.
Are you having guest for Thanksgiving?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning all

Got to see the little guy yesterday; he and mom are doing great. I am so proud of how my son has gotten into him, even changing dirty diapers. I was laughing so hard when he told me, with pain etched in his face, how he freaked out changing his diaper after the little guy's circumcision. I think he even walked around the room funny while telling the story with empathy pain.

I was amazed that at 20 hours old he lifted his head up about 2 inches and stretched out his neck. Guess he wants to stretch out after being such cramped quarters.

More dog training today. Can't wait to hear the screaming in faux distress from the little one today. I can't even watch any of the commercials with the yelling goats in them without going into fits of laughter.

Check in later


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandson's hedgehog picture.


Cute!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Got to see the little guy yesterday; he and mom are doing great. I am so proud of how my son has gotten into him, even changing dirty diapers. I was laughing so hard when he told me, with pain etched in his face, how he freaked out changing his diaper after the little guy's circumcision. I think he even walked around the room funny while telling the story with empathy pain.
> 
> ...


It's wonderful! Funny about dad.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Got to see the little guy yesterday; he and mom are doing great. I am so proud of how my son has gotten into him, even changing dirty diapers. I was laughing so hard when he told me, with pain etched in his face, how he freaked out changing his diaper after the little guy's circumcision. I think he even walked around the room funny while telling the story with empathy pain.
> 
> ...


**********
Happy for the birth of your GS. What are they naming him? I may have missed that post , I'll check back. Laughing here about the description of your son after diapering. He is having sympathy pain....

Bandit sounds like the drama queen of the house. I love it. Get him a crown.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandson's hedgehog picture.


So cute CB. I have never been interested in knitting animals, this is making me rethink. 
:thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good luck on the house bid KC. Downsizing will be good for you two travelers. 

got to get busy. TL


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I love that hedgehog; he's so adorable! Is there a hedgehog song?


I agree. The hedgehog is very cute. I have never made a toy though. I am intimidated by that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Good luck on the house bid KC. Downsizing will be good for you two travelers.
> 
> got to get busy. TL


Good to hear from you Gali. I need to clear up something as I think everyone thinks we are buying (I hope) a smaller house. We are eliminating one level of housing, but doubling our sq. ft. My daughter thinks we are crazy, but I love this house. Of course, the finished basement is what contributed greatly to the added sq. ft. We aren't really losing a bedroom (from 4 to 3) because there is also an office. We use one bedroom now as an office.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Moose is very dark, lean meat; tastes sort of like a very rich roast beef. There are quite a few Americans that come up to the Alberta area my in-laws ranch in. They go on guided hunts into the mountains. Also lots of guided hunts in northern Canada.


My guys would love that. Here is something for your friends. :lol: 
http://www.facebook.com/wolfportland/photos/a.365783180638.200966.79773090638/10151433301675639/?type=1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Got to see the little guy yesterday; he and mom are doing great. I am so proud of how my son has gotten into him, even changing dirty diapers. I was laughing so hard when he told me, with pain etched in his face, how he freaked out changing his diaper after the little guy's circumcision. I think he even walked around the room funny while telling the story with empathy pain.
> 
> ...


That is one of the best parts of being a grandma is with your own kids. A lot more to come. Isn't it great so far? Do they live close to you?
I wish I could be a fly on the wall with Bandit and his stunts. I love the screaming goats too. 
:lol: 
Keep us informed on the new one. I love babies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh what a group with all going on. 

OH LTL laughing at son too. But he did change diaper.Ah see you are already getting into Grandma moad. Ah puppy can't wait for next installment of training. Life is good. 

KC hope house goes through if not God has a better one in mine for you. Love the yarn why was it discontiued???

LL sound like party was nice for you even with canceltions.

Love hedge hog and how Grandson's love their grandma's work.

Gaili glad to see you. 

As yesterday was a knitting bus WCK I don't know how many times I went over and over it trying to fix it but husband finial said enough. Had to agree with him.

Bought a new toy called Embellish Knit. Makes nice ICord. Now I just have to get the hand of that. Nice in middle when I get it going. Not so good at beginning or ending. Just what I needed another toy that goes with knitting not much success with knitting ect. this last week.

Now to the adventure of Son and DIL's camping trip with RV. First they arrived late, was worried. 
They have four dogs they both love animals and must stay away from Shelters and recuse dogs.

First there is Eddie a Jack Russell, he is such a love. Then Hope an Australian Sheep Dog, the gentel giant, Then Olive another Jack Russel who is deaf, then Cleo last one to come home. A Chihuahua . They think she was thrown out of a car and has a bad leg they took her in for operation but Vet said she also had a bad heart so could not do it. You would not know that she has bad leg as she is full of energy. Then for the week they have Geo GD's dog she was going out of town. You have not lived until you hold all those leashes. Would take two at a time and walk them while son and DIL loaded up RV. They are all lovely well trained dogs. DIL walks them all everyday. Don't know how she does it. Can't imagine when one takes a potty break
then they all take a potty break. It is a riot when go down to see them. They all come running except for Hope I have to go to her. They also have two Finches.It so happens one came to their bird feeder DIL made son catch it of course they had to get another one so first one would have company.

Now about yarn. you have to under stand second son takes after his dad. You have to pin a note on them to get what you want. 
So I ask for Cashmere as China is know for it's cashmere.Even DIL told him again that is what I wanted. Told colors to get no black not black. 
Well son had a few days off and was going to Hong Kong. Wrote a company asking if they had silk yarn, Remember Cashmere???? No they did not. A lot of American yarns are made in China,but not silk with this company . He must have just decide to look for himself. 

So I look at four boxes and He tells me this company has been in business since 1949. He said it was wool, they use to make silk. Now the name of this company is the "Faux Wool Company". Yes right away I knew this may not be wool. 
It looks like a #2 or #1 weight. beautiful colors white , grey, Rose and guess what Black. Yes black, and am sure it is not wool, acylic's is what I think not sure. Look up company and they do make products like hats ect. out of Wool. But when I see the word Faux wool, have my doubts. I love him for thinking of his mom. Even if it is not Cashmere, or Wool or color black. He did it with love. Need to really put it in a note pin to his shirt like I should do with his Dad. They both would lose the note if not done. 

So they are gone for the week. Oldest son and DIL are off to Mackinaw Island for Anniversary Friday. So will have to check on GD while they are gone. 

Other then that normal here as normal as it is going to get.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know if there is a hedgehog song. I hope not by the same people that made the fox song. I
> It is for Andrew. He will be 16 this week. I know too old for toys. His class had a hedgehog last year. He said he wanted one but I knew he wouldn't get one. I bought the yarn last year and just got around to making it. I won't get to see his face when he opens his presents. He got a used car already ,he and SIL are fixing it up for him. He still has the donkey I made him when he was younger on his shelf. I am sure Matthew will get beat up if he touches it. I bought Matthew a Smoky Mountain bear I am sending.Maybe he will leave the hedgehog alone for now.


There is a song - "Shadow the Hedgehog", seems to be based on a video game. Didn't like the first few seconds, so I didn't watch the whole thing.

The hedgehog will look good next to the donkey and remind him of the class pet. Working on the car will be a great project for him and his Dad to do together. His first car will be exciting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you need the rain. We were suppose to get it today but it went around us. It was nice the soaking we got last week but could use more. The tempts are going down a few degrees. Thank You Lord. I am sick of hot.
> Are you having guest for Thanksgiving?


The pics of the mini pumpkins reminded me of Thanksgiving but I hadn't made any plans yet. Have to get my act together now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Got to see the little guy yesterday; he and mom are doing great. I am so proud of how my son has gotten into him, even changing dirty diapers. I was laughing so hard when he told me, with pain etched in his face, how he freaked out changing his diaper after the little guy's circumcision. I think he even walked around the room funny while telling the story with empathy pain.
> 
> ...


Lots of excitement in your life these days! New Dads are so cute to watch. And then the puppy antics today to keep you laughing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My guys would love that. Here is something for your friends. :lol:
> http://www.facebook.com/wolfportland/photos/a.365783180638.200966.79773090638/10151433301675639/?type=1


Thanks CB; that's hilarious and I'm sure they'll get a good laugh too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what a group with all going on.
> 
> OH LTL laughing at son too. But he did change diaper.Ah see you are already getting into Grandma moad. Ah puppy can't wait for next installment of training. Life is good.
> 
> ...


Yarnie I think most men are just like your son. They don't really hear what we say. Maybe black caught his attention. So black it is. I have found out with my youngest son you don't say the word you don't want because that is the word he remembers. Or you could say you want black and then you would not get it.
Your kids sound like they do love their pets. I want a finch. :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what a group with all going on.
> 
> OH LTL laughing at son too. But he did change diaper.Ah see you are already getting into Grandma moad. Ah puppy can't wait for next installment of training. Life is good.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yarnie, I have no idea why Bernat discontinued their Baby Jaquards Florals, but I ordered a variety of that yarn when I learned on KP that it was going to happen. The yarn was DK weight, and I ordered some Mary Maxim in a similar patterning to make some blankets. I think they are still making that yarn, but I had some of it in my stash too. I think it will be a better weight for a blanket.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://westwoodgardensblog.com/2014/10/03/four-ways-to-use-mini-pumpkins-to-decorate-for-fall/


I like all of those CB. Very cute ideas.

Here's one for me: I decided to use it as my avatar.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandson's hedgehog picture.


He's a cute hedgehog. Your GS will love it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I like all of those CB. Very cute ideas.
> 
> Here's one for me: I decided to use it as my avatar.


Love it solo. Perfect for this time of year.
:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandson's hedgehog picture.


That`s so gorgeous Bumpy. Love it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I like all of those CB. Very cute ideas.
> 
> Here's one for me: I decided to use it as my avatar.


Soooo cute! I love anything pumpkins. Cinderella.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

You all know how much I like to experiment in the kitchen with my cooking.
Tonight I made cottage pie (ground beef and onions in gravy topped with slices potatoes). I steamed some green beans to go with it.
I got 1/2 a box of Jiffy corn bread mix, added less milk that what was called for and put in the batter in my greased electric sandwich maker. Hubby absolutely loved them, and said they tasted better than if I had cooked them in an iron skillet because they were crispy on the outside, and soft in the middle.
Will keep the other 1/2 box til tomorrow, and buy a few more boxes this weekend. It made a change from bread and butter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You all know how much I like to experiment in the kitchen with my cooking.
> Tonight I made cottage pie (ground beef and onions in gravy topped with slices potatoes). I steamed some green beans to go with it.
> I got 1/2 a box of Jiffy corn bread mix, added less milk that what was called for and put in the batter in my greased electric sandwich maker. Hubby absolutely loved them, and said they tasted better than if I had cooked them in an iron skillet because they were crispy on the outside, and soft in the middle.
> Will keep the other 1/2 box til tomorrow, and buy a few more boxes this weekend. It made a change from bread and butter.


Good idea WeBee. That sounds yummy. I like grilled cheese in my waffle iron. You don't have to heat up the oven either. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea WeBee. That sounds yummy. I like grilled cheese in my waffle iron. You don't have to heat up the oven either. :thumbup:


I did that once Bumpy before my son bought me a sandwich toaster.
As a matter a fact, my son just called me from Kentucky, and I was telling him about the cornbread being made in the sandwich toaster, and he said it sounds awesome. So I`m going to make him some. He was thrilled when I told him I have a gallon sized freezer bag full of waffles that I made for him. I joked that he would need a cooler with wheels on it the next time he comes here next for a visit for all the leftovers he`ll be taking back to Kentucky. And he said "As a matter of fact I just bought one"
:lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks to all for your prayers. Our realtor just called and we got the house for less than we thought we would. We are excited!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I did that once Bumpy before my son bought me a sandwich toaster.
> As a matter a fact, my son just called me from Kentucky, and I was telling him about the cornbread being made in the sandwich toaster, and he said it sounds awesome. So I`m going to make him some. He was thrilled when I told him I have a gallon sized freezer bag full of waffles that I made for him. I joked that he would need a cooler with wheels on it the next time he comes here next for a visit for all the leftovers he`ll be taking back to Kentucky. And he said "As a matter of fact I just bought one"
> :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks to all for your prayers. Our realtor just called and we got the house for less than we thought we would. We are excited!


Praise God! That is wonderful news KC. I am so happy for you!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365874-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

